# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Strana roditeljstva o kojoj se ne priča

## palčica

Dok sam čekala dijete, prijatelji petogodišnjeg dječaka, dosta zahtjevnog, znali su onako, u šali, dobaciti kako će biti svega kad nam dođe žarko željeni nasljednik. Predbacivanja, nespavanja, plakanja, emotivnih turbulencija, svega. Ja sam nekako mislila da se to samo njima događalo, jer eto, nisu se snašli. Sada, iz perspektive friške roditeljke uviđam da mnogi roditelji s malom bebom, oboje ili pojedinačno, proživljavaju krizu.

Meni se desilo da sam postala netko koga ne prepoznajem. Zatvorila sam se u kuću i odbijam raznorazne ponude, izmišljam razloge da nigdje ne odem. Odbijam trening (a trčanje me inače tako raduje i opušta), odbijam prijatelja fizioterapeuta da me izmasira (a trebalo bi mi), prijateljicu da mi priušti nekakav xy tretman, sve mi je problem, za sve izmišljam ispriku uključujući i pozive kvartovskih mama za šetnju. To što se izdajam svaka dva sata, što bi zakinula dijete za svoje prisustvo, što imam nekoliko kila viška i u ništa ne stanem..... Usto sam postala gunđava, nezadovoljna, manijakalno sve spremam ako dijete spava i ako se ne bavim njime. 
Umorna sam u toj količini da me konstantno bole kosti oko očiju i glava, da mi se od nespavanja povraća. I da, postala sam tlačiteljica partnera, gunđava aždaja - nije samnom ni lako ni lijepo. 
A opet mi se čini da to nije postporođajna depresija, nego da sam paralelno sa krasnim djetetom rodila i čudovišnu sebe. 
Dragi lastane ima li lijeka?

----------


## Teica

Nisam lastan, ali čujemo se, može  :Smile:  ?

----------


## palčica

Zapravo me zanima koliko mama proživljava sličnu situaciju. Ok, svima je nova situacija, to roditeljstvo, brige, način života, nespavanje, djetetovo cendranje, ali je li riječ o tome da se neki zaista ne snađu u odnosu na druge? Ili hormoni čine svoje?

----------


## trampolina

Ja potpisujem sve puta tri, pa čak i kilograme  :Grin: 
Klanjam se mm-u na strpljenju, sigurna sam da često nije bio ni svjestan što ga je snašlo.

Dobra vijest: kako su mi bebe rasle tako se postepeno vraćao i moj život. Oko druge, treće godine bude skrozdobro  :Smile: 

Daj si vremena, beba ti je zbilja mala.

----------


## sirius

Tako ti je prvi put. Sa svakim novim djetetom je lakše. 
Osim ako drugo, treće ... dijete bude mali zmaj ili kojim slučajem dobiješ blizance kao posebni izazov.
nakon nekog godina stvari se sloze, ali nikad ne budu kao prije. Dobiješ novu životnu dimenziju , i upoznajes nove dijelove sebe. I vidiš koliko si jaka , i opet koliko si slaba, i koliko strpljiva , i koliko zivcana ...sve u isto vrijeme 
 Kažem ti , potpuno nova dimenzija.  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

dobra vijest je da lijeka ima, a to je vrijeme  :Smile: 

i meni se događalo x 2, 3.me zapala dobra beba  :Grin: 

šalim se, ovaj put su se valjda moja očekivanja susrela s bebinim pa nam je super  :Heart: 

bitno je samo da znaš da će proći i opet će te radovati stvari koje su te radovale prije, drži se  :Love:

----------


## nahla

meni je isto tako slično sa prvim djetetom bilo
i svaka mama koja kaže da su joj prvi mjeseci bili kao iz bajke-laže
ne brini, bude bolje kasnije, a sa drugim još lakše i opuštenije

----------


## mitovski

Ima, vrijeme  :Smile: ! Jos uvijek si friska, ja se prvih 1,5g skoro ni ne sjecam. Naravno ovisi i o tome koliko je zahtjevno dijete, a moje je bilo. Bila sam kao zombie, robot, nije mi bilo ni do cega. A pogodilo me jako zato sto sam prije poroda, ne znam zasto, imala sliku da je prvih par mjeseci najdivnije razdoblje jer bebice samo spavaju i cicaju. Isto sam tako mislila da je dojenje prirodno, jednostavno i dode samo po sebi. E pa niti je ona spavala ni danju ni nocu, od kad je izasla iz mene nije se prestala derati a dojenje je bilo muka od pocetka pa do samog kraja sa 17 mj. 
Imala sam velikih kriza, bilo je tesko i nas odnos je patio jer smo bili nervozni zbog njenog danonocnog urlanja, bez pomoci baka i djedova i meni taj period nije u lijepom sjecanju

----------


## palčica

Hvala vam!  :Heart: 
Morat ću ovo čitati kad god pomislim da se nisam snašla u svemu ovome - dijete je prepredobro, samo sam iscrpljena od šest mj. konstantnog izdajanja, što nepotrebno lickam kuću i slično. Ako me partner u međuvremenu ne pošalje topom u svemir.

----------


## palčica

> Nisam lastan, ali čujemo se, može  ?


Vjeruj mi  da se nitko ne želi čuti sa gunđavom aždajom, pa ni ti!   :Nope:

----------


## laumi

sa mnom očito nešto ne valja
sa svakim idućim djetetom mi je sve stresnije
s prvim mi je bilo super, odlično sam se snašla, baš sam uživala (a nije bila lako dijete)
ne funkcioniram baš najbolje u tom kaosu imanja više djece, konstantno mi fali malo tišine i dosade

----------


## Ally23

joooooooooooj Palčice, potpisujem od riječi do riječi!
I ja sam se pretvorila u drugu osobu i nikako se unormaliti!
Nikamo ne izlazim,uvijek imam izgovor a zapravo je jedina istina da ne želim ostavljat bebu samu, ko zna zašto??? Čak i kada bake i djedovi dolaze kod nas, ja sam uvijek tu, blizu.
Kilogrami se gomilaju jer jedem manijakalno, s tim u vezi više nemam ni što obući niti mi se ide u kupovinu.
Beba je hvala Bogu mirna, i dosta spava i onda kad sve poredim po kući,nemam što drugo nego jest, i to enormne količine.

Muž mi je zadnja rupa na svirali, on mi samo služi da mu izdajem naredbe što da kupi ili napravi, ali od mene ne dobiva ništa za uzvrat. Od sexa ni s, od nježnosti bilo kakve ništaaaaaaaa.Ne da mi se.

Na kraju dana budem umorna kao da sam kopala u rudniku, i jako mi je teško dovući se do tuša i otuširati,  i onda se stropoštan u krevet i izjutra sve nanovo.

----------


## In love

Laumi, nam je treće dijete bio šok terapija... Danas ima 3,5g i još nismo došli do zelene grane. 

Palčica, pa nije to baš strana roditeljstva o kojoj se ne priča, ja sam se stalno jadala frendicama ( a bogami i one meni, he he) pa nam je bilo puno lakše...Kad vidiš da nisi sam u tome, da je svima tako. Nekima više, drugima manje  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Čekam da mi se prijateljice odluče imati djecu (a brzo će sigurno kad vide mene ovako veselu i nikad ljepšu).  :Laughing:

----------


## casa

Pa zato ti kao prva moraš lagat ostalima... da kad ti rodiš treće imaš dovoljno širok krug prijateljica za gunđanje... To ti je cijela mudrost

----------


## palčica

Bojim se da će me za drugo i treće odabrani oploditelj napustiti - čudovišna ja na dobrom sam putu da ga otjeram.  :Cool:

----------


## In love

> Pa zato ti kao prva moraš lagat ostalima... da kad ti rodiš treće imaš dovoljno širok krug prijateljica za gunđanje... To ti je cijela mudrost


Istina  :Smile:  I onda više ne opterecuješ muža s time, he he..pa je na kraju lakše i tebi i njemu!

----------


## casa

Gle. to laganje okolini također djeluje i kao potiskivanje problema pred samom sobom. Iako potiskivanje naravno nije dobro ua ovoj situaciji ono je izuzetno rješenje, naime, potiskujući ti opet prividno postaješ dragom osobom s kojom tm želi imati još krasne djece, a s druge strane taman kad ti pukneš već si barem 5 žena iz društva navukla na krasnu djecu s tim da ih ti imaš više, pa kao prava majka i kraljica imaš i zašto gunđat.. :Wink:  (Joj, imam troje djece i stvarno će ti biti lakše i to ti je normalno.)

----------


## Beti3

> i svaka mama koja kaže da su joj prvi mjeseci bili kao iz bajke-laže


Krivo misliš. Ne laže.
Meni je jako čudno čitati ovo kako se neke mame osjećaju. Vjerujte, jako čudno.

Meni je svako novorođenče, svaka prva godina, svaka iduće godina, ma čitavo rano roditeljstvo: bajka.

I nikada nisam naređivala nikome: učini ovo, učini ono, a najmanje mužu. A seks je obostrano zadovoljstvo, pa je glupo odricati ga se.
Dobro, s dojenjem nikakvih problema, toliko mi je to bilo prirodno i normalno. Isto tako beba u ruci ako treba 24 sata, buđenje noću, pa moraju se navići na svijet, naravno da se bude.

Tako brzo odrastu, prebrzo. Tada nastaje onaj teži do roditeljstva. 

Uživajte u ovim ranim danima, neka vam ništa ne bude teško, dok su mali vole vas bez granica.

----------


## kavofob

> Uživajte u ovim ranim danima, neka vam ništa ne bude teško, dok su mali vole vas bez granica.


odličan savjet, ali nije uvijek primjenjiv. sve bi majke željele ne imati problema s dojenjem, s promjenama raspoloženja, s umorom...nekima jednostavno treba više vremena  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Ma, Beti , šalimo se i dajemo potporu mladoj mami kojoj je trenutno teško. Ja da mogu birat, vrtila bih stalno prva tri mjeseca, ali to baš ne pomaže ženi kojoj je teško s malom bebom... Teško se prilagodit na svaku novu situaciju i normalno je da imaš dana kad si grozna osoba.
I vidite kako Beti primjerom okazuje potiskivanje koje zagovaram.Za par mjeseci će Beti otvorit temu Ne mogu višeeee :Laughing:

----------


## kavofob

ja se ne šalim, točno razumijem (sjećam se) kako se palčica osjeća  :Love: 

razumijem i da ima majki kojima roditeljstvo puno lakše "sjedne", kao i to ima ljudi koji lakše uče strane jezike, koji su bolji u sportu od drugih itd.

----------


## Beti3

Neće otvoriti. Prošla sam ne samo mjesece, nego i godine :Smile: . Prema van se ne dam. To što mi je kosa posijedila i tlak povišen, pokazuju da biti mama i nije lako. :Smile:  Ali, ja tako volim biti mama...Uvijek je više dobrih nego loših trenutaka.

----------


## casa

I zbog takvih kao Beti ja mislim imati i četvrto. Dobrih dana imamo mnooogo više. ali to baš i ne pomaže kad imaš 7 loši dan za redom. Meni je najteže razdoblje bio prelazak s jedno na dvoje djece i tad me prala grižnja savjesti što mi je to tako teško pa razumijem da je baš teško kad se osjećaš usamljenim u muci...Zapravosad ka d mi je prviu predpubertetu ili pubertetu mislim daću skoro promijenit mišljenje o najtežemo razdoblju, ali možda bolje da otvorim novi topic: Sama s  6 muškaraca pa se izjadam tamo....( i svi nisu moja djeca)

----------


## Trina

Palčice, ja sam već više puta rekla da tek otkad sam mama razumijem sve one starije, isfrustrirane ženetine koje prigovaraju na sve, koje su iskompleksirane i nitko ne voli biti u njihovom društvu. To je zato što moraju preživiti odrastanje vlastite djece i moraju biti dijelom svega toga, uz sve to i odgovorne za sva sranja koja im priušte. Ovo o čemu Beti priča, meni je totalna nepoznanica. Daleko je to od bajke. Bajkovit je kod mene osjećaj, emocije (pričamo o prvim mjeecima)....taj dio je bajkovit. A moj život je kobinacija crne komedije, parodije i trilera. I ne, neću te utješiti i reći da je lakše kad djeca malo narastu. Zato što je još gore. Onda ti proradi grižnja savjesti jer misliš da si sve radila krivo, krivo si odgajala, krivo si disala i hodala, zato ti se sad sve vraća. A muž...muž mi je neprijatelj br1 već 12 godina.

I naravno da ti nitko neće to reći i upozoriti te, jer, zašto bi tebi bilo bolje nego svima drugima. 

Sori, nisam jutarnji tip, možda se popodne sjetim one ljepše strane

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

meni se prve tri godine oba djeteta povraćalo od umora
sjećam se da sam jednom, držeći kavu, sjedila ujutro na kauču i zamijetila da mi svako toliko protrči ružičasta vjeverica kraj nogu - dotud je došlo  
mislim da sam oko šest godina dojila otprilike svakih pola sata
smetalo mi je što je mm neefikasan (lijepa riječ za dobrohotnog, neurednog i sporog čovjeka) u kućanskim poslovima i što jedemo jedino palentu s komadom sira za ručak
da se razumijemo, mi na zelenu granu također nismo došli, a na ljeto ćemo jovo nanovo treći put 
mlađa kćer trči k'o da u njoj ima jedno tri tornjaka - a ima pet godina. jedva izdržimo s njom

ja o ovoj strani roditeljstva pričam, itekako

a trudna raditi i tjedno prijeći 400 km mi je mila majka u odnosu na biti kod kuće s malo djecom

----------


## Ayan

> ...Umorna sam u toj količini da me konstantno bole kosti oko očiju i glava, da mi se od nespavanja povraća...


potpis na ovo gore.
meni je počelo veselo na dan kad smo došli doma iz rodilišta, kad je navrlo mlijeko i začepila mi se desna dojka. noć sam provela plačući ispod tuša i stavljajući obloge od zelja.
mala se budi svako malo i traži jesti, počela sam raditi više stvari odjednom, zatečem se kako u isto vrijeme kuham posude za spremanje mlijeka, sjedim na wc-u, a uopće mi nije sila i pokušavam se izdajati. toliko sam neispavana da kad i zaspim sanjam da dojim i prematam malu.
ponekad se osjećam isfrustrirano jer imam osjećaj da ništa ne napravim oko bebe, a ustvari se cijelo vrijeme bavim s njom, nekad me izluđuje njeno jedenje koje traje po dva sata s pauzama.
jedem 2x dnevno uvrh glave jer ne stignem, idem si na živce kad se zateknem u podne u piđami a kuća mi je u rasulu, 3 tj. nakon poroda imam manje kila nego kad sam ostala trudna, i ne želim se gledati u ogledalo jer izgledam kao ispijena alkoholičarka.
mm mi maksimalno pomaže, i ide na posao neispavan i teturajući, kad dođe doma postaje kućanica i moje rame za plakanje.
jedina želja mi je da odspavam jednu noć u komadu s mužem, ne mora biti cijela može i nekih 5 sati, da se najedem u miru božjem i počupam obrve.

sad na stranu sve što sam gore nabrojala, pogled na moju curicu je vrijedan svega ovoga, ona je naš lijek.  :Zaljubljen: 
mislim da se većina žena osobito kod prve bebe osjeća izgubljeno i gunđavo, i da je lijepo da se govori i ovoj strani roditeljstva.  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

ja sam obožavala biti trudna, dojiti (dobro, noćna nacicavanja su me znala iscrpljivati) i imati male bebe
ma čak i todlere  :Grin: 
i svakog od njih troje ponaosob obožavam i volim provoditi vrijeme s njim/njom

sinergistički učinak njih troje odjednom me zna dovesti do ludila  :Rolling Eyes: 

ljudi često kažu kako im je teže bilo prijeći s jednog djeteta na dvoje
meni je puno teže bilo s dvoje na troje jer sad odjednom kao da više nije bilo dovoljno dvoje odraslih, onako je bilo dvoje odraslih na dvoje djece, a sad nam je odjednom falio još jedan par ruku

vjerujem da je lakše roditeljima koji imaju veću razliku među djecom

i divim se samohranim roditeljima  :Naklon:

----------


## Anemona

> Ali, ja tako volim biti mama...Uvijek je više dobrih nego loših trenutaka.


Ovo mogu potpisati, a vjerujem da i apsolutno svaka mama može, ali ta rečenica ne isključuje postojanje osjećaja koji more palčicu. Ok isključuje kod Beti i Lili75. :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Dok sam čekala dijete, prijatelji petogodišnjeg dječaka, dosta zahtjevnog, znali su onako, u šali, dobaciti kako će biti svega kad nam dođe žarko željeni nasljednik. Predbacivanja, nespavanja, plakanja, emotivnih turbulencija, svega. Ja sam nekako mislila da se to samo njima događalo, jer eto, nisu se snašli. Sada, iz perspektive friške roditeljke uviđam da mnogi roditelji s malom bebom, oboje ili pojedinačno, proživljavaju krizu.
> 
> Meni se desilo da sam postala netko koga ne prepoznajem. Zatvorila sam se u kuću i odbijam raznorazne ponude, izmišljam razloge da nigdje ne odem. O*dbijam trening (a trčanje me inače tako raduje* i opušta), o*dbijam prijatelja fizioterapeuta da me izmasira* (a trebalo bi mi), prijateljicu da mi priušti nekakav xy tretman, sve mi je problem, za sve izmišljam ispriku uključujući i *pozive kvartovskih mama za šetnj*u. To što se izdajam svaka dva sata, što bi zakinula dijete za svoje prisustvo, što imam nekoliko kila viška i u ništa ne stanem..... Usto sam postala gunđava, nezadovoljna, manijakalno sve spremam ako dijete spava i ako se ne bavim njime. 
> Umorna sam u toj količini da me konstantno bole kosti oko očiju i glava, da mi se od nespavanja povraća. I da, postala sam tlačiteljica partnera, gunđava aždaja - nije samnom ni lako ni lijepo. 
> A opet mi se čini da to nije postporođajna depresija, nego da sam paralelno sa krasnim djetetom rodila i čudovišnu sebe. 
> Dragi lastane ima li lijeka?


Palčice, velika većina roditelja zna za ovo.... a lijek ti je na dohvat ruke i sama si ga ovdje opisala (v.boldano). 

Dobra vijest je da trebaš doći do dna da bi krenula s oporavkom. Sudeći po ovom opisu, taj trenutak (točka loma) je blizu, možda je čak i došlo do toga dok ja ovo pišem... 

Moraš si naći odušak. Potpuno je svejedno koji. ALI da bi to mogla, moraš u sebi naći snage i povjeriti dijete nekom drugom. Bez toga ne ide. To treba preko koljena.... Kad ponovno kreneš iz kuće van (trčati, do knjižnice, makar i u šetnju) sve će se to pomalo riješiti.

Probaj prvo osigurati sebi pol sata dnevno doma - meni je kada bila klasika. MM je preuzeo djecu (a imali smo dvojicu puzavaca istovremeno) dok sam se ja bavila sobom u kupaonici. Pa je kasnije preuzeo djecu dok sam ja išla do kvartovskog dućana ili knjižnice itd. Pa smo dogovorili da 1x tjedno ode k svojoj mami s jednim djetetom, a meni ostavlja drugo (na smjenu). To je isto pomagalo. Nekako se sve to lijepo polako slagalo, ali da - bilo je kriznih situacija (u prvoj godini rada nakon porodiljnog - bilo mi je  :Mad:  pa onda  :Crying or Very sad: , pa onda  :Evil or Very Mad: , pa sam promijenila posao i napokon su stvari došle na mjesto. Tada sam krenula i na yogu 2x tjedno (idem i danas). Nije mi bitno kako se to zove, nije mi bitno tko je oko mene - to je 2x tjedno po sat -dva za mene, moje vrijeme za oporavak. 

Čovjek si mora naći način za punjenje baterija i za odmor. Odaberi BILO ŠTO, samo s nečim konačno počni. Vidjet ćeš kako je lako kad napokon kreneš, a pitat ćeš se što ti je tako dugo trebalo da se odlučiš... Sretno.

----------


## flopica

> Palčice, ja sam već više puta rekla da tek otkad sam mama razumijem sve one starije, isfrustrirane ženetine koje prigovaraju na sve, koje su iskompleksirane i nitko ne voli biti u njihovom društvu. To je zato što moraju preživiti odrastanje vlastite djece i moraju biti dijelom svega toga, uz sve to i odgovorne za sva sranja koja im priušte. Ovo o čemu Beti priča, meni je totalna nepoznanica. Daleko je to od bajke. Bajkovit je kod mene osjećaj, emocije (pričamo o prvim mjeecima)....taj dio je bajkovit. A moj život je kobinacija crne komedije, parodije i trilera. I ne, neću te utješiti i reći da je lakše kad djeca malo narastu. Zato što je još gore. Onda ti proradi grižnja savjesti jer misliš da si sve radila krivo, krivo si odgajala, krivo si disala i hodala, zato ti se sad sve vraća. A muž...muž mi je neprijatelj br1 već 12 godina.
> 
> I naravno da ti nitko neće to reći i upozoriti te, jer, zašto bi tebi bilo bolje nego svima drugima. 
> 
> Sori, nisam jutarnji tip, možda se popodne sjetim one ljepše strane


bome ti nas utješi
aj javi se popodne 
mada nekako slutim da je uglavnom tako kako veliš
i meni je najljepše dok su skroz malešni
umorna jesam ali mi je lijepo, onako kao na nekom oblačku
sa starijim djetetom zna biti puuuno izazovnije

----------


## laumi

> Hvala vam! 
> Morat ću ovo čitati kad god pomislim da se nisam snašla u svemu ovome - dijete je prepredobro, samo sam iscrpljena od *šest mj. konstantnog izdajanja*, što nepotrebno lickam kuću i slično. Ako me partner u međuvremenu ne pošalje topom u svemir.


već samo ovo je dovoljno da možeš reći da ti je teško
mi koje to nismo prošle ne možemo razumjeti, možemo tek naslutiti

----------


## bembola

:Sad:  znam kako je...i ja se tako osjecam vec 9 mj.  :Sad:  uz sve sta si nabrojala sam jaaaaako jako nervozna i stalno se svadam s muzem-jadan sta sve trpi od mene...sve se tjesim da ce biti bolje..samo kad?

----------


## cvijeta73

> mislim da sam oko šest godina dojila otprilike svakih pola sata


pa kako ti neće ružičasta vjeverica trčati pored nogu  :Shock:  
nespavanje užasno iscrpljuje. taj dio je meni osobno, najteži. 
meni je to, sori ovca  :Grin:  suludo, đizs. da ti prođe toliko godina života u iscrpljenosti. u lošem filingu. ili pretjeruješ  :Grin: 
nisam kao beti, sjećam se još uvijek tih trenutaka, iako pamtim samo lijepe dane  :Grin:  ali da sam bila toliko iscrpljena, a bome - nisam. jedina obveza koju sam si dala, osim 24/7 dojenja m, bio je ručak i stariji sin. i za to obaviti je znalo već doć do nervoze, naravno. al recimo, znala je m biti na cici, a ja i on igrati briškulu. il sam mu čitala. iako, budimo realni, puno puta bih rađe kunjala zajedno s njom.  
no, šest godina je razlika, tako da je i to jedna olakšavajuća stvar. i ne govorim za trinu, ne bih znala kako je s četvero  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

e, to izdajanje je užasno naporno. nečega se moraš palčice odreći. moraš i gotovo  :Grin:  
ja predlažem da to bude lickanje kuće.
možeš ti to  :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

Recimo samo da sam ja jako sretna što više nemam bebu doma  :Grin: .

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

jbg, tandem  :Laughing: 

sad ću se preporoditi s jednim na cici

----------


## giussepe

draga Palčice, ja te potpuno razumijem. Jutros sam imala totalnu krizu!!!
 :Evil or Very Mad: 
Pa si kad prođe mislim kakva sam to mama  :Sad: 
Eto i meni je lakše kad cujem/pročitam da se i drugi osjećaju kao i ja...

----------


## vertex

> e, to izdajanje je užasno naporno. nečega se moraš palčice odreći. moraš i gotovo  
> ja predlažem da to bude lickanje kuće.
> možeš ti to


X :D
Ne mislim da se o tome ne govori, više mislim da se to zapravo ne čuje. Pa evo, palčice, i tebi su govorili, ali nisi vjerovala  :Smile: 
Zapravo, ja znam više ljudi koji se žale oko roditeljevanja, nego onih koji su nešto u oblacima.

----------


## tangerina

> X :D
> Ne mislim da se o tome ne govori, više mislim da se to zapravo ne čuje.


Potpisujem. Sjećam se kako sam, dok sam bila trudna, slušala susjedinu bebu koja je non stop plakala (urlala, ustvari) i mislila "a neće moj ovako". 
Imala sam pravo, moj je bio još glasniji  :Smile: 

Ali baš sam primijetila kako u zadnjih godinu dana muž i ja imamo puno manje onih isfrustriranih svađa koje su nastale samo zato što je jedno, ili oboje, iscrpljeno od brige oko djeteta. 
Točno je da uvijek ima puno lijepih trenutaka, je li ih više ili zasjene one teške, ali brate kad je teško -teško je.

----------


## tangerina

Htjela sam još reći, a ovo je već totalno nemajčinska stvar za priznat, da mi je uz to nespavanje i ostale konkretne čari, ponekad teško to što moram nekome toliko biti na raspolaganju, što moram stalno brinuti o njegovim potrebama, što me toliko trebaju. Ponekad mi je to baš teret, i zato mi je lakše kako je dijete veće, jer me ne treba, kao mala beba, baš svo vrijeme. Ali ono -pa mu dodaj vodu, pa mu obriši guzicu, pa mu napravi večeru, pa mu upali crtić, pa razriješi ovu i onu krizu..
Iako je to "ja sam tako strašno potrebna" glavna majčinska droga, meni je ponekad baš teret.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Htjela sam još reći, a ovo je već totalno nemajčinska stvar za priznat, da mi je uz to nespavanje i ostale konkretne čari, ponekad teško to što moram nekome toliko biti na raspolaganju, što moram stalno brinuti o njegovim potrebama, što me toliko trebaju. Ponekad mi je to baš teret, i zato mi je lakše kako je dijete veće, jer me ne treba, kao mala beba, baš svo vrijeme. Ali ono -pa mu dodaj vodu, pa mu obriši guzicu, pa mu napravi večeru, pa mu upali crtić, pa razriješi ovu i onu krizu..
> Iako je to "ja sam tako strašno potrebna" glavna majčinska droga, meni je ponekad baš teret.


meni je to normalno, nije mi ništa nemajčinski, a što se tiče droge, ta kod mene ne djeluje  :Grin: 
već sam prije rekla, mislim da nema lakšeg perioda od recimo 7-13 godina. skroz su samostalni, a nikamo još ne idu bez nas da moraš brinuti. ne voze, ne piju, ne puše, ne ostaju vani do kasnih ura - ništa. neću reći ljepšeg perioda, jer bebice su bebice, al lakšeg - svakako. 
a inače,  sreća da su bebe tako slatke, jer da nisu ko zna šta bi bilo i s nama i s njima  :lool:

----------


## kavofob

> a inače,  sreća da su bebe tako slatke, jer da nisu ko zna šta bi bilo i s nama i s njima


ovo je moja mama uvijek govorila  :Smile: 

ali, zbilja, da nema tih krezubih osmijeha, ne bi ni ljudske vrste više bilo

----------


## spajalica

Beti3 romantiku sam vidjela samo u filmovima tipa Stepford Wives  :Razz: 
Od dolaska iz rodilista pa do sada uglavnom MM i ja sve radimo. 
samo jedna scena u sred noci budim se i pogledam nema BC u krevetu, budim MM-a i kazem dizi se nema djeteta. Oboje skacemo, dizemo poplun, nema ga, automatski trazimo da ispod kreveta, nema ga, krecemo u ostatak kuce (radi se o tromjesecnom djetetu) on u kupaonu ja u dnevni boravak, nema ga, da bi me on na karju sretan zvao, djete spava u kindetbetu u svojoj sobi. 
dakle od umora niti jednom nije palo na pamet da je djete u svom krevetu, da nije mogao otici nigdje, jer jelte tromjesecna djeca ne odlaze u kupaonu, a ni u kuhinju niti u dnevni boravak  :Laughing: 

s drugim djeteom nisam stigla imati takve faze, jer sam imala neispavanost jos vecu, ali ne bi se mogla pomjeriti i traziti je pa stanu  :Razz:  

moji frendovi kazu da ja jedina govorim da je tesko s klincima, da me smeta sto nemam vise "sebe". imam samo mi je trebalo da shvatim da to nisam vise ista ja. 
polako sve ce nekako sjesti na svoje mjesto, na sve se treba adaptirati, samo s roditeljstvom ne razmisljas kao o jaslicama. da se neki lakse neki teze adaptiraju. ja sam slucaj teze adaptacije  :Cool: 

sve sto si napisala je meni normalno, 
sad me smeta buka, joj kad se sjetim kako novorodjencad tiho place, a sad kad im je dosadno kako mogu glasno kmenkati. aaaaaaaaa sad to ne mogu. vjerujem da cu se taman i na to adaptirati kad ce poceti salva hormona po kuci vladati.

----------


## laumi

onda sam i ja definitivno slučaj teže adaptacije  :Grin: 
realno, ništa mi nije tako strašno teško napraviti (dobro, to pričam sad kad suprošle faze nespavanja)
ali me muči ovo o čemu pričaju *spajalica* (neimanje malo više same sebe) i *tangerina* (činjenica da sam odgovorna za nečije zdravlje, obrazovanje, zapravo život - a ja to, kao prava štreberica, jako doslovno shvaćam i teško mi se opustiti)

kad narastem, ja bih bila *cvijeta 
*može i *marta*

----------


## rehab

Ufff, dojenje je mila majka, uvijek može gore. Zamislite da vam je bebetina od 10 kg cijeeeli dan na rukama... Slobodno mi mogu amputirati lijevu ruku na živo, pomrli su mi svi živci u njoj, više je ne osjećam  :Grin:  I sve bih dala da sam je mogla dojiti kao prvo, pa se fino izvališ na krevet, upališ tv i dojiš satima  :Coffee:  
Palčice, potpuno te razumijem. Živcirali su me oni savjeti : kad beba spava, i ti spavaj. Ne, ne mogu spavati i živjeti u neljudskim uvjetima, pospremljena kuća me umiruje i daje mi osjećaj ljudskosti u tim prvim mjesecima  :Grin:  Ne mogu se natjerati na šetnju, masažu i izlazak kad mi duša spava i nije mi ni do čega, nego se samo želim zavaliti, buljiti u tv, buljiti u prazno, bilo što da ne mičem sobom. Imam samo dva savjeta za tebe - strpi se, kako dijete bude raslo, vraćat ćeš se u normalu i  nemoj se prežderavati, jer višak kilograma čini te još jadnijom u cijeloj situaciji.

----------


## pepi

> Ja potpisujem sve puta tri, pa čak i kilograme 
> Klanjam se mm-u na strpljenju, sigurna sam da često nije bio ni svjestan što ga je snašlo.
> 
> Dobra vijest: kako su mi bebe rasle tako se postepeno vraćao i moj život. Oko druge, treće godine bude skrozdobro 
> 
> Daj si vremena, beba ti je zbilja mala.


isto ovako

----------


## Zuska

Preumorna sam pa samo potpisujem Rehab, Cvijetu i ostale...

----------


## Lili75

> Ovo mogu potpisati, a vjerujem da i apsolutno svaka mama može, ali ta rečenica ne isključuje postojanje osjećaja koji more palčicu. Ok isključuje kod Beti i Lili75.


taman se htjedoh javit kad vidim Anemonin post   :Smile: 

da u pravu si, ja se slažem s *Beti3,* ok znala sam biti iscrpljena prvih par tjedana id cicanja i nespavanja,al sam svejedno uživala, mazila, tetošila, nisam kuću lizala, to ne, mislim ad svaka mama to treba malo stavit postrance kad dođe bebica, kad beba spava i mama legit i odmorit, djirala svaki dan satima (al doslovce) s frendicama po kvartu, smijale se međusobno našim dogodovštinama s dječicom,uglavnom čuvala sam energiju kad bi beba odmarala.

*Palčice*, a da probaš tako, pusti lickanje kuće, zašto ne bi izašla van s frendicaam i malo se ispričala, bolje bi se osjećala.

Idem vidjet što si točno sve navela u 1. postu pa se javim još.

----------


## Trina

> bome ti nas utješi
> aj javi se popodne 
> mada nekako slutim da je uglavnom tako kako veliš
> i meni je najljepše dok su skroz malešni
> umorna jesam ali mi je lijepo, onako kao na nekom oblačku
> sa starijim djetetom zna biti puuuno izazovnije


Evo popodne je. Ma ja sve što pišem, pišem u polušali. Istina je ta da se trebamo prilagođavati situaciji a to nije lako. Kao što je netko napisao, taj osjećaj da su svi ovisni o tebi..to nije lako. Daj ovo, daj ono, skuhaj, operi..kad su mali ovisni su skroz a kad su veliki onda te shebe taj osjećaj di si fulao. Bar ja tako. Odgovornost osjećam isključivo ja, ne znam zašto nisam sposobna na muža nešto prebaciti. Onda kad negjde ode krivo, dođe mi da lupam glavom o zid zašto sam neke stvari napravila baš tako, umjesto onako.

I stvarno te nitko ne pripremi na to. Svi pričaju o pozitivnim stranama, sve je divno, krasno, ljubav frca na sve strane a ostale tehnikalije nitko ne spominje. Ne znam zašto. Meni neće nikad žao biti što sam rodila ali da mi je vratitit vrijeme, sve bi odgodila i posvetila se sebi još neko vrijeme. Jer JA sam sada na zadnjem mjestu. Još me ovaj Linić shebao do jaja s ovim smanjenjem minusa..mislim ono, financije su među važnijim stavkama kad imaš djecu. Umor je nevažan u čitavoj priči.

----------


## Lili75

> Dok sam čekala dijete, prijatelji petogodišnjeg dječaka, dosta zahtjevnog, znali su onako, u šali, dobaciti kako će biti svega kad nam dođe žarko željeni nasljednik. Predbacivanja, nespavanja, plakanja, emotivnih turbulencija, svega. Ja sam nekako mislila da se to samo njima događalo, jer eto, nisu se snašli. Sada, iz perspektive friške roditeljke uviđam da mnogi roditelji s malom bebom, oboje ili pojedinačno, proživljavaju krizu.
> 
> Meni se desilo da sam postala netko koga ne prepoznajem. *Zatvorila sam se u kuću i odbijam raznorazne ponude, izmišljam razloge da nigdje ne odem*. *Odbijam trening* (a trčanje me inače tako raduje i opušta), odbijam prijatelja fizioterapeuta da me izmasira (a trebalo bi mi), prijateljicu da mi priušti nekakav xy tretman, *sve mi je problem, za sve izmišljam ispriku uključujući i pozive kvartovskih mama za šetnju*. To što se izdajam svaka dva sata, što bi zakinula dijete za svoje prisustvo, što imam nekoliko kila viška i u ništa ne stanem..... Usto sam postala gunđava, nezadovoljna, *manijakalno sve spremam ako dijete spava* i ako se ne bavim njime. 
> Umorna sam u toj količini da me konstantno bole kosti oko očiju i glava, da mi se od nespavanja povraća. I da, postala sam tlačiteljica partnera, gunđava aždaja - nije samnom ni lako ni lijepo. 
> A opet mi se čini da to nije postporođajna depresija, nego da sam paralelno sa krasnim djetetom rodila i čudovišnu sebe. 
> Dragi lastane ima li lijeka?


Draga moja, možda i je neki baby blues, meni se tako čini, možda ti mogu pomoći savjetom mame koje su to prošle.
Hoću reći i ja sam bila iscrpljena i umorna na počecima (imala sam nekoliko upala dojki, temp. 40 i tromb u nozi) al se nisam dala, odlučila sam dojiti, i kad sam izgurala to prvotno razdoblje poslije je išlo glatko. Al ja sam bome tatu samo tako "zaposlila" oko djeteta: da se zbliže i da se ja malo odmorim kad tata dođe s posla, da mogu pola sata odmorit u miru.
ti se još uz to izdajaš i svaka ti čast znam koliko to još dodatno iscrpljuje (mene umorilo kratkotrajno izdajanje tijekom upala),ja bih ti savjetovala da se probaš prisilit otići na trčanje bar 10 min, bolje ćeš se osjećat, sebi zadati samo 2-3 minimalna zadačića u vezi čišćenja kuće za taj dan (i trudit se ne prekoračit ih), odmah u krevet ili na kauč pa u ruke knjigu ili buljit u TV čim bebica zaspe, nadam se da ti još dosta spava tijekom dana (2-3 x vjerojatno).

Kad tata dođe s posla (ili ako imaš baku/dedu, nekog drugog) neka fino pojede, presvuče se i djetešce u kolica pa malo van, korisno i tati i malom vilenjaku. A mužiću probaj lijepo objasnit da si preumorna i iscrpljena pa lako eksplodiraš al da ga moliš za razumijevanje i pomoć kako bi se vratili na "staro".
i da, mislim da bi ti bilo fora naći se s drugim mamama, pa nisu valjda baš sve neiskrene, mi smo baš uživale pričajući o dogodovštinama s djecom i naravno oplele bi po muževima  :Smile:  

i nisis ti nikakvo čudovište samo umorna i požrtvovana mama koja treba pažnju i pomoć,al već za par mjeseci maleni će ti počet puzat i to će bit veliko olakšanje, bar je meni bilo, onda možeš s mirom nešto i skuhat dok dijete istražuje šareni svijet oko sebe, meni je to bilo prekrasno razdoblje....

s drugim djetetom nije bilo nikakvih upala, sve je prošlo glatko, bila sam odmorna, puna energije malac jakoooo puno spavao po danu i noći, al iza 6 mj nas počeli zezat zubići, al neka Bogu hvala da je sve tako.

Svašta nešto sam nabrojala, al sad jurim na meeting...

----------


## Lili75

> Evo popodne je. Ma ja sve što pišem, pišem u polušali. Istina je ta da se trebamo prilagođavati situaciji a to nije lako. Kao što je netko napisao, taj osjećaj da su svi ovisni o tebi..to nije lako. Daj ovo, daj ono, skuhaj, operi..kad su mali ovisni su skroz a kad su veliki onda te shebe taj osjećaj di si fulao. Bar ja tako. Odgovornost osjećam isključivo ja, ne znam zašto nisam sposobna na muža nešto prebaciti. Onda kad negjde ode krivo, dođe mi da lupam glavom o zid zašto sam neke stvari napravila baš tako, umjesto onako.
> 
> I stvarno te nitko ne pripremi na to. Svi pričaju o pozitivnim stranama, sve je divno, krasno, ljubav frca na sve strane a ostale tehnikalije nitko ne spominje. Ne znam zašto. Meni neće nikad žao biti što sam rodila ali *da mi je vratitit vrijeme, sve bi odgodila i posvetila se sebi još neko vrijeme. Jer JA sam sada na zadnjem mjestu*. Još me ovaj Linić shebao do jaja s ovim smanjenjem minusa..mislim ono, financije su među važnijim stavkama kad imaš djecu. Umor je nevažan u čitavoj priči.


mislim da je bitno da svaka žena osvijesti ovo boldano što je napisala *Trina*, mi moramo voditi računa o sebi, priuštit si koji sat mira, odmora, kina, druženja što god nam srce želi. *Ako mi ne mislimo na sebe, nitko i neće*, 100% stojim iza te tvrdnje.

Mene iskusnije, mudre žene to naučile i bome primjenjujem, sretna ja, sretna cijela obitelj, ja u rasulu, u obitelji raspašoj. Iako imam 2 male djece (1,5 i 3,5 god), idem 2-3 tjedno na sport i svako malo naveče nešto (kino, druženje s onim istim kvartovskim mamama s kojima sam ispijala kave na porodiljnom, koncert..) s ili bez muža,al za moj gušt. i baš se dobro osjećam, obožavam svoju djecu, muža, obitelj al bome neću ni bit na zadnjem mjestu ko neki otirač kojeg nitko ne cijeni (koliko bi trebao). Jok! but that's me!

mislim da me imama podršku u svom stavu i od strane moderne psihologije :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

još samo ovo i odoh:

*Palčice*, i ja kad sam zatvorena u stanu bez kontakta s ljudima pretvaram se u ono što ja nisam, blago rečeno u čudovišno gunđalo, zato stalno i skitam... :Laughing:

----------


## rehab

Kao što sam već napisala, meni se ne da iskočiti svaki dan iz trenirke i našminkati radi pola sata kave s frendicama i slično, ali zato si svakih 10ak dana priuštim cjelodnevni izlazak iz kuće (čitaj bauljanje po trgovinama, ispijanje kavice, kino i sl.). Ono, čitav dan posvetim samoj sebi, i mogu dalje u radne pobjede. Ok, mogu si to priuštiti jer ne dojim bebu, i ima mi je tko pričuvati, ali ako možeš izdojiti dovoljno mlijeka za barem nekoliko sati odsustva iz kuće...

----------


## rehab

> mislim da je bitno da svaka žena osvijesti ovo boldano što je napisala *Trina*, mi moramo voditi računa o sebi, priuštit si koji sat mira, odmora, kina, druženja što god nam srce želi. *Ako mi ne mislimo na sebe, nitko i neće*, 100% stojim iza te tvrdnje.


Ne da stojim 100 % iza te tvrdnje, nego milijun % ! 
I ako netko misli da će nam djeca jednog dana biti zahvalna zato što smo 24 sata dnevno trale i živjele samo za njih, neka se odmah razuvjeri. Ako djeca odrastaju uz majku koja si je priskrbila takvu ulogu, onda oni to shvaćaju kao nešto što se podrazumijeva. Ako nauče da majka ima pravo na svoje slobodno vrijeme i interese, i oni će promatrati majku kroz tu prizmu.
Neka me sada nitko ne shvati krivo, obožavam svoju djecu, ali pričamo o tamnoj strani roditeljstva, moram se ispucati   :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

> Dok sam čekala dijete, prijatelji petogodišnjeg dječaka, dosta zahtjevnog, znali su onako, u šali, dobaciti kako će biti svega kad nam dođe žarko željeni nasljednik. Predbacivanja, nespavanja, plakanja, emotivnih turbulencija, svega. Ja sam nekako mislila da se to samo njima događalo, jer eto, nisu se snašli. Sada, iz perspektive friške roditeljke uviđam da mnogi roditelji s malom bebom, oboje ili pojedinačno, proživljavaju krizu.
> 
> Meni se desilo da sam postala netko koga ne prepoznajem. Zatvorila sam se u kuću i odbijam raznorazne ponude, izmišljam razloge da nigdje ne odem. Odbijam trening (a trčanje me inače tako raduje i opušta), odbijam prijatelja fizioterapeuta da me izmasira (a trebalo bi mi), prijateljicu da mi priušti nekakav xy tretman, sve mi je problem, za sve izmišljam ispriku uključujući i pozive kvartovskih mama za šetnju. To što se izdajam svaka dva sata, što bi zakinula dijete za svoje prisustvo, što imam nekoliko kila viška i u ništa ne stanem..... Usto sam postala gunđava, nezadovoljna, manijakalno sve spremam ako dijete spava i ako se ne bavim njime. 
> Umorna sam u toj količini da me konstantno bole kosti oko očiju i glava, da mi se od nespavanja povraća. I da, postala sam tlačiteljica partnera, gunđava aždaja - nije samnom ni lako ni lijepo. 
> A opet mi se čini da to nije postporođajna depresija, nego da sam paralelno sa krasnim djetetom rodila i čudovišnu sebe. 
> Dragi lastane ima li lijeka?


Ima nas još  :Love:  

Kada sam rodila svoje prvo dijete, k`o da sam rodila dijete iz majčinih snova - dojenje bez problema, super spavanje, nije zahtijevala nošenje od 0-24... I opet sam se osjećala kao ti. 
Najgori su mi bili usamljenost (pošto sam bila u zabačenom selu gdje je prosjek starosti 75 godina) te gubljenje mene kao osobe. Od osobe koja je uživala u dinamičnom životu, putovanjima, izlascima, čitanju knjiga, radu... pretvorila sam se u dojeću i čisteću mašinu koja ne zna zbrojiti dva i dva - ali doslovno.
Više samu sebe nisam mogla prepoznati. 
I istina je da mi žene same od sebe napravimo žrtve koje se ne znaju pobrinuti za sebe. Skačemo i trčimo da udovoljimo svima - da je beba super duper, da je mužu sve oprano, skuhano, da je kuća počišćena... i što nam drugo i preostaje nego na kraju dana se skljokati od umora sažalijevajući same sebe?
A kada trebamo napraviti nešto za sebe - otići na odmor, na izlet, izaći s frendicama, kupiti si nešto.. Ne samo da ćemo same sebi nametnuti osjećaj grižnje savjesti, nego će nam i muževi i okolina prigovarati jer su navikli na dadilju/kuharicu/čistačicu kod kuće koja sada odjednom više nije dostupna, a oni za ručak moraju pojesti kruh sa abc sirom. 
Palčice, jako je lako upasti u apatiju, nezadovoljstvo, u ulogu one koja mora sve odrađivati i vječito biti kod kuće... I ja sam sada opet trudna, opet nezaposlena i od jada više tražim što bih mogla učiti/raditi samo da se opet ne uguram u to užasno stanje, a već vidim da se počinjem uljenjivati. Natjeraj se nekako, prihvati svaku ponudu pa makar molila muža da te nogom u zadnjicu izbaci iz kuće  :Grin: 
S vremenom će biti bolje!

----------


## leonisa

ja sam shvatila ako sam naspavana sve mi je bajka.
i da mi je jedino san presudan u svemu.

----------


## palčica

Ajme, divne ste, koliko odgovora, koliko sličnih osjećanja (drago mi je da ima i različitih)!  :Smile: 
Baš vam hvala od  :Heart: !

Bolje sam danas nakon svega pročitanog (mm i ja smo se šalili da je dobro da smo se sve stigle izjadati na temi i još stignemo), sve je bolje nakon višesatnog razgovora s mm. Rodila sam baš vedro i dobro dijete (evo danas nam je niknuo prvi zubić  :Zaljubljen:  pa valjda neće biti višesatnih noćnih kenjkanja), imam energije za njega i tu zaista nisam pokleknula ni u jednom trenutku (ma i da jesam, nisam niti težim biti savršena majka iz časopisa) jer on traži 100% angažman kad je budan, mm maksimalno pomaže i napokon ima već dva mj. fleksibilnije radno vrijeme. Tu su deda i baka. Nisam imala problem oko brige o djetetu, nije mi ništa teško, nego ga imam sama sa sobom. 

Nisam znala da ću roditi i neku drugu sebe, a jesam. Znam da odgovor leži u meni samoj, da se moram odvažiti i otići na neku kavu, prihvatiti sve one besplatne usluge masiranja i lickanja, navući tenisice i otiči trčati, prihvatiti poziv za kvarrtovsku šetnju. Prestati toliko čistiti kuću. Krivo ste me shvatile, ne jedem čak ni dovoljno, preumorna sam i za to, jedem premalo, a nije ni 6 kg viška tako velik problem koji se ne da srediti do ljeta. Jede svaka dva sata pa ipak ne postoji mogućnost višesatnog odlaska od kuće (ne mogu ja izdojiti koliko on može pojesti), dosta smo povezani i voli moju prisutnost (tada mu je i svaki član obitelji dobar), ali eto - tu mi je teško ostaviti ga s ikim. Samo nespavanje i umor, možda i hormonalni disbalans čine svoje i nisam se ni okrenula a upala sam u neki svoj mentalni i emotivni začarani krug.  :Rolling Eyes:  I da, mislim da ću si priuštiti i seansu kod psihoterapeutice.  :Raspa:

----------


## Optimisticna

Uf
Danas mi je dan D. Valjda ga muče zubi, ima ranicu na desnima, i plače, plače, plače. Na prekide odmori, malo zakunja i opet plače a meni tlak raste, raste, raste. Viknula sam na njega. Mislim da su me susjedi mogli čuti. Sad mi je grozno, grozno. grozno. Ima samo 6 mjseci i jedva sam došla do njega. i sad sam vikala na njega. Grozna sam

----------


## leonisa

ne znam ima li tako zen majke koja nije viknula. 
znaj da nisi viknula na njega, nisi bijesna na njega, viknula si na osjecaj nemoci i bijesna si na taj osjecaj nemoci.
i kad tako pogledas nisi ni malo grozna, samo si majka. zivo bice.

----------


## laumi

palčice, drago mi je da si bolje!

i definitivno se počni posvećivati i sebi, makar malim koracima

----------


## palčica

> Uf
> Danas mi je dan D. Valjda ga muče zubi, ima ranicu na desnima, i plače, plače, plače. Na prekide odmori, malo zakunja i opet plače a meni tlak raste, raste, raste. Viknula sam na njega. Mislim da su me susjedi mogli čuti. Sad mi je grozno, grozno. grozno. Ima samo 6 mjseci i jedva sam došla do njega. i sad sam vikala na njega. Grozna sam


 :Love:  za tebe. Nije lako gledati svoje dijete kako plače e ne možeš mu pomoći. Drži se. Nisi grozna.

----------


## palčica

> palčice, drago mi je da si bolje!
> 
> i definitivno se počni posvećivati i sebi, makar malim koracima


Dobro su neke napisale. Samo si mi možemo pomoći i učiniti nešto za sebe i zbog sebe. Obećajem da ću sutra već nastojati mijenjati stvari. Za početak ću se prijaviti na ljetni polumaraton, pa će me to motivirati da se pokrenem. Možda odem i frizerki. Ili jednostavno prošetam.

----------


## sss

Palčice, i ja znam kako ti je. Mi smo dobili blizance, nedonoščad, zahtjevni, nespremni za život, ne znaju jesti, zaspati, povraćaju u mlazu 10 puta dnevno, sve je ispovraćano i poprskano, bijele točkice po svom namještaju, vratima... pomoći niotkuda. Nakon 45 dana u bolnici dolaze doma, ja pokušavam dojiti, nema šanse, preslabi su...Nakon 24 sata smo shvatili da nisam ništa stavila u usta, muž kuha, sljedećih par dana živim na kakau, jer drugo ne stignemo pripremati. Godinu dana nisam odspavala duže od 45 min u komadu, izdajala sam se 7 mjeseci... Muž je nekoliko mjeseci spavao od 8-11 ujutro, u odvojenoj sobi, sa čepićima u ušima. To je bilo njegovih 3 sata, a ostatak vremena je bio na raspolaganju. Nismo razlikovali dan i noć, stalno je bilo nešto za raditi oko djece. U jednom trenu se muž od umora zaletio u zid u hodniku, dok je na rukama uspavljivao jednog od njih. 
Ja sam prvih mjesec-dva dok sam spavala imala stalno osjećaj da mi dijete leži na prsima i na trbuhu i da ću ga ozlijediti pokrenem li se. Gnječila sam u polusnu i znoju pokrivače na sebi da se uvjerim da nije dijete na meni, već u svom krevetu. 
Čula sam ih kako plaču i kad nisu plakali. 
I bila sam nekako preemotivna u svemu tome, ganuta cijelim tim čudom da odjednom imam dvoje djece. Kad bi mi ljudi na cesti znali reći da su krasni, da sam sretna i blagoslovljena, krenule bi mi suze na oči.
Znala sam i urlati na muža ponekad, naravno.
Nisam previše izlazila, jer nisam znala kako se zovem od silnih obaveza. Dobili smo i treće dijete.
Od iscrpljenosti sam se jedne noći naglo probudila, nisam se mogla sjetiti gdje sam i kako mi se zovu djeca.
Nespavanje je strašno.

Na kraju sam potražila pomoć liječnika, dobila ju, riješila problem nadam se. Mislim da sam sad više manje normalna  :Smile: 

Popričaj s liječnikom, posveti se malo više sebi, kako ti svi i savjetuju, ne izoliraj se i biti će sve u redu, sigurno. Ako ne baš sad, a onda malo kasnije  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Hvala, znam da sam čitala tvoju izdajanje priču i hrabrila time sebe. I mi smo imali slučaj silovitog udarca jedno o drugo u hodniku od neispavanosti i bunila toliko da sam vrištala od šoka i boli. Sad mi je smiješno, no inače bude situacija gdje ja nerijetko zaspim s izdajalicom u rukama, pada mi iz ruku usred noći, robotski ustajem ponekad svakih pola sata misleći da je vrijeme za izdajanje pa shvatim da mlijeka nema jer ga ne može ni biti, nekad sanjam pa sam uvjerena da sam se već izdojila i nudim praznu bočicu, svašta nešto - haluciniram. Jedna je napisala da čeka samo da prođe noć, koja ionako ne služi za spavanje - tako i meni najčešće bude. 

Baš sam rekla mm da treba pročitati ovu temu i još više cijeniti i shvatiti mame (mada sam ja neizmjerno zahvalna mm na svom angažmanu oko djeteta - čak ga bolje i uspava od mene).
Da smo loše mame valjda ne bi visile na ovom forumu nego bi se sada počupanih obrva (to nam je valjda svima postao sinonim vlastitog oduška na temi) sunčale na terasama poznatih skijališta dok nam bebe čuvaju dadilje miljama daleko (znam i takve).  :Cool:

----------


## rehab

> Uf
> Danas mi je dan D. Valjda ga muče zubi, ima ranicu na desnima, i plače, plače, plače. Na prekide odmori, malo zakunja i opet plače a meni tlak raste, raste, raste. Viknula sam na njega. Mislim da su me susjedi mogli čuti. Sad mi je grozno, grozno. grozno. Ima samo 6 mjseci i jedva sam došla do njega. i sad sam vikala na njega. Grozna sam


Daj mu malo Panadola baby prije spavanja.

----------


## sss

Ah, mi mame...
A ovo s ružičastom vjevericom mi je vrh vrhova  :Laughing:

----------


## mitovski

Ja mogu zahvaliti svojoj najboljoj prijateljici koja zivi u Sarajevu i koja je dosla kod nas na ljeto kad je J. vec imala 1,5g i rekla mi: De majke ti pocupaj te obrve i brkove i sredi se malo, izgledas ko da te poplava izbacila i obuci nesto lijepo na sebe a ne da hodas tako ofucana : D i tad sam primjetila da sam se skroz zapustila, da sam samu sebe shvatila kao hodajucu cicu i pocela sam se vracati u stvarnost.

----------


## Jadranka

Palcice, di ces odma na polumaraton. Trci svakako za svoj gust, ako te to opusta, i posveti vrijeme sebi. Al ja si ne bi nabijala u takvoj situaciji jos potencijalno stresnih ciljeva, ja bi usporila malo.

----------


## Optimisticna

> Ja mogu zahvaliti svojoj najboljoj prijateljici koja zivi u Sarajevu i koja je dosla kod nas na ljeto kad je J. vec imala 1,5g i rekla mi: De majke ti pocupaj te obrve i brkove i sredi se malo, izgledas ko da te poplava izbacila i obuci nesto lijepo na sebe a ne da hodas tako ofucana : D i tad sam primjetila da sam se skroz zapustila, da sam samu sebe shvatila kao hodajucu cicu i pocela sam se vracati u stvarnost.



joj kako mi je ovo poznato. Tek sam se neki dan pogledala u ogledalo kako treba. Kakvo otrežnjenje.

----------


## winnerica

Mislim da smo takva ili slična stanja prošle sve nakon prvog djeteta; svojevrstan šok! Jer dok sanjaš o tome da postaneš majka nitko ti ne otvori oči i ne kaže ti koliko je roditeljstvo uistinu kompleksno i teško; nije beba s reklame za pelene koju stave u 19 h spavati, pokriju je dekicom i zatvore do jutra u njenu sobu dok se ona nasmješena sama uspavljuje i guguće zadovoljno.. To je ono, što nas nitko uistinu ne pripremi za takav životni izazov, a život je sam po sebi težak. 
Ja nakon prvog djeteta nisam znala doslovce gdje sam, činilo mi se da sam u životnom zatvoru, sve se izokrenulo naopačke i bilo je daleko od očekivane idile. Trebalo mi je jako dugo, sigurno prve 2-3 godine da sve sagledam iz pravog kuta i postavim stvari na svoje mjesto. S drugim i trećim djetetom nisam imala takvih problema, bila sam pripremljena, znala sam što me čeka, organizirala sam se i imala sam puno više utakmica u nogama.

----------


## kavofob

sad sam se sjetila jedne situacije kad me susjeda pitala znam li možda tko to noću zlostavlja bebu, ona bi ga prijavila socijalnoj službi, ali kakti ne zna tko je

naravno, radilo se o mojoj bebi koja se svaku noć budila i vrištala iz nepoznatog razloga (takav karakter, radi to i sada često s 3,5 g., samo malo kraće vrišti, dok ne uspijem od nje izvući što je bilo)

samo sam se nasmijala i rekla da nemam pojma i dodala da bi se, kad rodi, mogla jako iznenaditi jer bebe znaju biti ćudljive. bila je pred porod tada...u međuvremenu smo odselili pa ne znam je li i ona zlostavljala svoju bebu noću  :Grin:

----------


## mitovski

Mi stalno cekamo da netko pozove socijalnu sluzbu jer ona stalno zbog necega urlice i place i danas. Cudi me da nam je nisu poslali, pogotovo jer su tanki zidovi i cuje se i kasalj a kako se tek cuje urlanje.

----------


## palčica

> Ah, mi mame...
> A ovo s ružičastom vjevericom mi je vrh vrhova


A čeka ovca i treće. Bit će i ružičastih veprova čini mi se.  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlich

> ja sam shvatila ako sam naspavana sve mi je bajka.
> i da mi je jedino san presudan u svemu.


Ooo, daaaa!  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

SSS kako mi je tvoj post opisao naše rano roditeljstvo. Plakanje od neispavanosti, bunilo i halucinacije, ne znati gdje je dijete, nuditi praznu bočicu, MM koji spava na kauču po 3 sata ... ajme. Bit će da je svim twin mamama slično. A btw moji su se rodili ogromni, za razliku od tvojih, pa svejedno bilo je nehumano.

Neki dan sam pričala MM-u kako sam tu na forumu pročitala više postova o tome kako majke ne vole prvu godinu djeteta, već da bi najradije fast-forward nakon 1. rođendana. Tada sam mislila da su nemajke. Sad potpisujem 100%. Lakše mi je od kad su veći. 
Također se slažem sa Leonisom - sve ovisi o količini sna, kad sam naspavana nije ništa problem i moja uobičajena šihta od 7 ujutro do 1 ujutro drugi dan nije teška. Ali ako mi (kao noćas) uskrate tih 6 sati sna i mira - ludim.
Apropo socijalne - sinoć (točnije rečeno jutros od 2 do 4 ujutro) moj je dvojac urlao, baš urlao. MM i ja se gledamo u susjednoj sobi (nakon što smo izvadili sve tehnike iz rukava, sve isprobali, uzalud) i pitamo se koliko još strpljenja imaju susjedi u stanu iznad nas i kad će nam socijalna pokucat na vrata. U 4 sam izvela zadnji očajnički potez - nahranila ih. U 4:10 smo hrkali.

----------


## laumi

skidam kapu svim twin mamama  :Naklon: 
između mojih dvoje mlađih je 17 mjeseci razlike i bilo je teško
ali ne mogu si zamisliti kako je to kad u isto vrijeme imaš dvije bebe jednake dobi

ipak, meni je 1. godina uvijek bila najdraža (ali ja sam i preko dana spavala s bebom pa je bilo lakše)

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je isto ova prva godina bila divna  :Smile:  dobro, bilo je i svega ostalog, i neispavanosti, i svadja s md-om, i nervoze... al sve u svemu, bas mi je bilo predivno  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

Meni je 1. godina od prvog trajala kao tri godine. Istina, on je spavao 20 sati dvenvno...ali ja se totalno nisam snašla u toj majčinskoj ulozi. Dojenje koma. Mislim da me je dojenje najviše koštalo. Svako drugo dijete sve lakše i lakše. Sad mi je malo krivo što ih je previše, pa više radim nego što uživam u njima... 
Ja ipak mislim da je s prvim djetetom najteže...život ti se užasno promjeni (ne nabolje :Smile: ), ne znaš kaj radiš i još ako se dojenje zakomplicira...grozno. Ja sam jedva čekala izać van i istrkeljat se s frendicama...jer sam takva - ekstrovertirana. I bilo mi je lakše. Sa drugim djetetom sam se već uživila u majčinsku ulogu, a i spavao je ijelu noć. On je prošao neprimjetno... 
Zapravo, mm i ja znamo reći kako nam je bilo teže s jednim djetetom, nego s troje. Ta neka psihoza nas je držala tu prvu godinu....gubitak slobode (nismo nikad nešto izlazili - nego ono...gledaš telku kad hoćeš, ideš kud hoćeš i kad hoćeš). Nismo spavali kak treba, svađali smo se ko psi...bili netolerantni jedan prema drugom...Kasnije se to smirilo... Sad smo ok...a imamo treću bebu...dođe to na svoje..

----------


## Anemona

Na više mjesta sam napisala, meni je prva godina užasno iscrpljujuća.
To nisam ja.
Dijete je bilo super i dobro spavalo i sve ok, ali ponavljam to nisam ja.
Ne volim gugutanje, ne volim nedorečenost, ne volim taj raspored - sranje, jelo, spavanje, gugutanje, sranje, jelo, spavanje, gugutanje, sranje, jelo spavanje, gugutanje,....

Kad je dijete progovorilo i prohodalo, ja sam se preporodila. Takvih od 18 mjeseci na dalje bih mogla imati 10.
To je nešto predivno.

Nisam ja umirala prvih godinu dana, bilo mi je lijepo, preživjela sam, sve ok, ali mi je od 18 mjeseci na dalje jednostavno bilo puno ljepše.
Još kad je s 2 godine prestao spavati poslijepodne i maknuli smo pelene, to je bio narodni preporod. Čista uživancija.
Za sebe bih uvijek odabrala da je tata doma prvih godinu dana, a ja od godinu dana do puberteta. :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

Potpisujem andiko za prvo dijete i gubitak slobode.

----------


## vertex

Meni su prve godine a A. bile kao da sam neprestano u stanju "yellow alert". Onako, stalna, nepopuštajuća pripravnost. Ali sam i neizmjerno uživala, stvarno neizmjerno. 
Nije me pogodio gubitak slobode kad se rodio, nego kad je trebao navršit godinu dana. Iz nekog čudnog razloga, u meni je opstala slika da su djeca bebe do godinu dana, jer kao, s godinu dana progovore, prohodaju - i to je kao to, lol. Kad sam shvatila da se ništa s godinu dana neće promijeniti, sledila sam se. Pa dokad ovako, dovijeka? eto tako sam očajavala. 
S M. je bilo najbolje, a i ona je najbolje prošla s nama. Imali smo kondicije, imali smo mir u sebi, nismo se bojali prepustit da nas preplavi do kraja (jer smo naučili da se ne treba branit od prepuštanja djeci tj. s današnjim iskustvom i utakmicama u nogama puno bolje znamo balansirati sebe i njih tako da obje strane dobiju više).
Sad nas čekaju prva pubertetska iskustva, tu stojimo i čekamo, nemamo pojma šta će nas snaći, Potajno se nadamo da ćemo proć lišo  :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> A čeka ovca i treće. Bit će i ružičastih veprova čini mi se.


ovca će ovaj puta imati samo jedno dijete koje se budi

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni je mantra prvih godinu bila "Deny yourself" - uporno sam odbijala misliti na sebe i svoje potrebe (osnovne potrebe kao hrana ili wc ili san) jer je to bio jedini način da ne skrenem s pameti.
Moj je ego postao nula, ja nevažna, puko preživljavanje. I ne yellow allarm, već red allert 24/7. 
Apropo roze vjeverice, prošli tjedan sam zaspala na nogama, mislila sam da je to nemoguće, ali je - moguće je.
Sinoć, u 2 ujutro mi je Palčić zaplakao i probudio brata, pa se oboje derali, a ja u polusnu, još pod dojmom sna kojeg sam sanjala, tražim kalkulator da izračunam gdje je greška (sanjala sam nešto o poslu) i ne mogu shvatit zašto se taj zvuk (dječji plač) ne stišava unatoč tome što sam sve izračunala točno i predala na vrijeme. Trebalo mi je 10-ak minuta da spoznam da mi djeca plaču i da nema koraka kojeg sam propustila ili roka kojeg nisam ispoštovala, već da trebam dić guzicu i opet uspavat djecu.
Ako noćas bude ista priča, mislim da će svisci motat čokolade po sobi  :Laughing:

----------


## palčica

Ako ništa valjda će netko otvoriti kliniku za majke gdje će nam, umotane u one fine košulje dok promatramo u vrtu ružičaste vjeverice ili veprove (ovisno o situaciji), netko ponekad i počupati obrve.   :Laughing:

----------


## palčica

Ja sam si danas išla nešto kupiti za obući, doduše sa čedom - ok nisam našla, ali sam otišla. I zakazala kod frendice bjuti tretman i iako sam se odmah počela preznojavati i mučiti s mislima uz želju da otkažem, neću zbog sramote, jer se odrekla klijentica koje joj plate da mene sredi....mada kažem, muka mi je ostaviti čedo na sat, dva (nisam normalna).

----------


## lulu-mama

> M... tražim kalkulator da izračunam gdje je greška (sanjala sam nešto o poslu) i ne mogu shvatit zašto se taj zvuk (dječji plač) ne stišava unatoč tome što sam sve izračunala točno i predala na vrijeme. ..


 :Laughing: 
Kako preživjeti naporne trenutke: vicom. Joj, stvarno imate šaljive trenutke.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ali sam i neizmjerno uživala, stvarno neizmjerno. 
> :


jesi tako i s drugim i s trećom?
ja sam naopaka, meni je teže pao gubitak slobode s m nego s j.
s j sam nekako bila, nemam pojma, opijena, i bolio me k za slobodu.
al s m je izostao taj osjećaj opijenosti.
i bilo mi je teže na neki način. jer sam se stalno, non stop pak opterećivala ko je zakinut  :Rolling Eyes:  a non stop je neko bio zakinut  :Rolling Eyes:  il j jer je do sad imao svu našu pažnju, a sad više nema. il m jer je j imao svu našu pažnju, a ona, jadna, nikad neće imati sama svu našu pažnju.   :Rolling Eyes: 
iz ove perspektive mogu reć da sam bila blesava.
no, i dalje stojim, nespavanje je najgore. kad se budiš iz noći u noć, ne možeš biti normalan nikako.

----------


## laumi

> jesi tako i s drugim i s trećom?
> ja sam naopaka, meni je teže pao gubitak slobode s m nego s j.
> s j sam nekako bila, nemam pojma, opijena, i bolio me k za slobodu.
> al s m je izostao taj osjećaj opijenosti.
> i bilo mi je teže na neki način. jer sam se stalno, non stop pak opterećivala ko je zakinut  a non stop je neko bio zakinut  il j jer je do sad imao svu našu pažnju, a sad više nema. il m jer je j imao svu našu pažnju, a ona, jadna, nikad neće imati sama svu našu pažnju.


sve ovo mogu potpisati
i meni je puno gore pao gubitak slobode s 2. i naročito 3. djetetom, nego s prvim
ali realno tako i je, što ne?
kad imaš samo jedno dijete, imaš i puno više slobode
više djece je teže uskladiti

----------


## In love

Podpis pod cijetu i laumi. I nama je bilo treće dijete najveći šok. Na prvo dijete smo bili totano spremni i ništa nas nije moglo iznenaditi (barem mene, muža malo manje ,-)...Drugi je bio onako - baš easy, nije mi bio neki napor iako nije bio baš cool beba (čitaj nije spavao cijele noći, brrr)...A treći - za ubit se! Poklopio se naš umor od svega i njegov karakter i još smo bili puno po bolnicama ...Kad me danas frendice koje su imale djecu kasnije pitaju kako mi je bilo tih prvih par godine jim kažem da se u stvari ni ne sječam, da je sve onako u magli...i istina je. Ne sječam se dali sam imala mučnine u trećoj trudnoći, kada je mali dobio prvi zub, kada je išao poćeo ić na kahlicu, ništa neznam (a za prvu klinku znam sve).. Koma. Nespavanje je stvarno najgora stvar, sve drugo se preživi ali to nespavanje - koma. 

I Palčica, izdajanje - to je stvarno napor. Moja šogorica je rodila bebu u 24tj i izdajala se dok mali nije napunio godinu dana. Koma. I svaka čast mamama koje to rade, njima treba dignuti spomenik. Ja neznam dali bi imala snage za to, jedva sam digla majcu i izvadila cicu...


..ali da moram ponovo - opet bi imala malu razliku jer trenutno nam je baš ok. Nekako smo ulovili baš zadnji vlak da jih zanimaju iste stvari - kino, predstava, aktivnosti. Kada idu na plivanje (idu svi u istom treminu) imam sat i pol samo za sebe  :Smile: ..

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Ja sam si danas išla nešto kupiti za obući, doduše sa čedom - ok nisam našla, ali sam otišla. I zakazala kod frendice bjuti tretman i iako sam se odmah počela preznojavati i mučiti s mislima uz želju da otkažem, neću zbog sramote, jer se odrekla klijentica koje joj plate da mene sredi....mada kažem, muka mi je ostaviti čedo na sat, dva (nisam normalna).


evo, ovo je dobro

ne razmišljaj što će biti nego samo kreni

ništa se neće dogoditi dok se vratiš, baš ništa  :Smile: 

ps - vjerojatno je glupo savjetovati ovakve stvari, ali možda da onaj tko ga pričuva, a bude ga hranio izdojenim mlijekom, to obavi na žličicu da bude sporije i zabavnije

----------


## palčica

Nema kod njega sporosti u jelu. Za sekundu se usrče izdajano i po sat vremena. Daj što daš, odmah i sad - njegovo geslo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andiko

:Laughing:  ajme....i meni se ovaj deranči po noći, pa se nekad u bunilu budim totalno nesvjesna kaj je to... al evo, uzela sam mu sisu i malo bolje spava probudi se samo 2-3 puta. to mi je super... i meni se čini kad si naspavan - nemas frke. moja djeca stvarno nisu zahtjevna...ali ih ima  :Grin:

----------


## andiko

ja quotaka sumskovoce... palčica - samo navali nesto za sebe, bar da prekines rutinu. bit ce bolje...

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja *quotaka* sumskovoce... ...


vi ste pukle skroz  :lool:  ote spavati  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## bembola

:Sad:  da sam barem manje nervozna....tako zelim i drugo djete,trece....ali bojim se da cu bit jos nervoznija i onda mogu u ludnicu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma ne, bembola, nećeš u ludnicu, nego ćeš oguglat na to  :Grin: 
Ja se noćas naspavala, pa mi roditeljstvo ima dvije dobre strane danas 

Vezano uz cvijetin post o osjećaju da se jedno dijete zakida, eh, znam taj osjećaj (samo što je mene istovremeno oprao i gubitak slobode i paranoja od zakidanja djece)
Na početku sam jako patila jer mi nikad ni jedno dijete neće bit jedinac, samo on pažen i mažen. Došla su mi dvojica u tandemu, i od starta su morali dijeliti pažnju.
Ali kako su moja djeca maleni egocentrici, vrlo su brzo naučili izboriti se za moju pažnju, oni dobiju sve što im treba, kad im treba i koliko im treba (igre, nosanja, maženja, poljubaca, zajedničkog vremena 1na1) a meni ne ostane ništa. Dakle, nisu djeca zakinuta, već mama. I više me ne pere ama baš nikakva grižnja savijesti da jednom dam više ili drugom manje, sad samo znam da sebi dam najmanje i da će mi uskoro puknut film.

----------


## leonisa

> da sam barem manje nervozna....tako zelim i drugo djete,trece....ali bojim se da cu bit jos nervoznija i onda mogu u ludnicu


neces. bit ce ti lakse. lakse ces prepoznat svoje stanje i s njime se nositi.

----------


## cvijeta73

> I više me ne pere ama baš nikakva grižnja savijesti da jednom dam više ili drugom manje, sad samo znam da sebi dam najmanje i da će mi uskoro puknut film.


 :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> jesi tako i s drugim i s trećom?


Jesam, uz neke razlike. S D. malo manje, njega je dopalo takvo razdoblje u našem braku da je bio malo po strani, i osjeti se to na njemu. A bilo je malo i ovoga o čemu ti pišeš, ali ništa značajno (ako se dobro sjećam). A mala - ona je dobila kraljevski tretman. Imala je definitivno najbolju mamu i najboljeg tatu, u prvim godinama. Dalje ćemo vidjet, uvijek se stigne zabrljat.

----------


## vertex

> jesi tako i s drugim i s trećom?


Jesam, uz neke razlike. S D. malo manje, njega je dopalo takvo razdoblje u našem braku da je bio malo po strani, i osjeti se to na njemu. A bilo je malo i ovoga o čemu ti pišeš, ali ništa značajno (ako se dobro sjećam). A mala - ona je dobila kraljevski tretman. Imala je definitivno najbolju mamu i najboljeg tatu, u prvim godinama (edit: od njih troje). Dalje ćemo vidjet, uvijek se stigne zabrljat.

----------


## Zuska

Čitam vas i pokušavam se tješiti... Noćas opet x buđenja, a između pola noći i 3 ujutro svake 3-4 minute (ne preuveličavam). Ja sam zombi na rubu snaga, a trebala bih kao raditi... Najgore mi je kad mi netko kaže da odspavam po danu, to nikad nisam mogla, prije ću past u nesvijest...
Svako toliko zabulaznim o drugom djetetu.

----------


## vertex

I da se nadopunim - moji su odlični spavači. I velika je dobna razlika među njima. To su bitno olakšavajući elementi. Doduše, kasnije je donekle prednost manja dobna razlika, veće su šanse da budu slični interesi i mogućnosti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Zuska - koliko sam shvatila ti osim što ne možeš spavat danju, ne možeš ni zaspat nakon što te Giga probudi noću  :Sad:  
kako je ona sada? Jeste rješile gljivice? I kako stojite s prestankom dojenja? Sve to utječe na moje malce, pa bi tako moglo i na tvoje.
Kod nas Dobrici izbijaju sve 4 četvorke od jednom, vilica mu je kao ratno polje, pa se budi malo češće. Ali ja nisam od onih koja ima probleme sa spavanjem, mogla bi zadrijemat i tu na jobu da znam da me nitko neće skužit  :Grin:  

Vertex - ima jedan detalj koji je supač kod djece iste dobi - moji se znaju sami igrati po sat i pol bez da me se uopće sjete, pa stignem i skuhat i pojest. Naravno da naprave štalu oko sebe, pogrizu sve čega se dočepaju, ali mala je to cijena za ručak skuhan i pojeden u komadu. Kako je kod tvojih? Igraju li se zajedno kad su tako različite dobi?

----------


## rehab

> Čitam vas i pokušavam se tješiti... Noćas opet x buđenja, a između pola noći i 3 ujutro svake 3-4 minute (ne preuveličavam). Ja sam zombi na rubu snaga, a trebala bih kao raditi... Najgore mi je kad mi netko kaže da odspavam po danu, to nikad nisam mogla, prije ću past u nesvijest...
> Svako toliko zabulaznim o drugom djetetu.


Jeste li je pokušali staviti da spava sama u sobi ? Već sam ti negdje napisala da nam je to sa starijim bio pun pogodak, a sad razmišljam da isto napravim i s ovim malim.. On se budi čim se netko od nas okrene u krevetu, povuče jorgan, zahrče... You name it. Imam osjećaj da mu naša prisutnost jednostavno ometa san (što se sa starijim pokazalo točnim).

----------


## leonisa

moja je do 1 u noci sama u nasem krevetu, a opet se budi do tada 2-3 puta u ovoj fazi...

----------


## rehab

A to ti je po onoj "i ćorava kokoš nagodi zrno", pa smo i mi tako, poslije 2 godine nespavanja, nagodili ono što je trebalo starijem (iako sam tijekom te 2 god već bila zapazila da bolje spava kad je u krevetiću, nego s nama u krevetu). Sad nagađamo što bi moglo uspavati mlađeg  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Nismo, Rehab. Već mi je svemirski napredak taj da je uspavljujem i bez cice, i bez plača, ali moram leći s njom (a u mali krevetić to, je li, ne mogu). Mislim to pokušati sad na proljeće pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## rehab

Ima li tvrd san kad tek zaspe ? I ja sam uvijek morala ležati sa svojim, onda bi kad zaspe sačekala 5 min i polako ga prebacila u krevetić. Isto tako i s mlađim. Možeš pokušati, pa da vidiš hoće li tako bolje spavati. 
Mi smo sinoć imali ludu, besanu noć, mali je ostao bez glasa koliko je plakao  :drama:  Nemam pojma kako ću preživjeti današnji dan.

----------


## rehab

[QUOTE=Zuska;2350395]ali moram leći s njom (a u mali krevetić to, je li, ne mogu)./QUOTE]

Sad si me sjetila da sam se znala u najluđim fazama, kad ga je to prebacivanje budilo, znala uvući s njim u krevetić i tu ga uspavljivati  :Laughing:  Ne pitajte kako mi je to uspijevalo  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mi imamo slučaj da Palčić traži doći u veliki krevet samnom čim me čuje da sam ušla u spavaću. I mirno spava dok sam s njim. Čim se maknem iz kreveta, on počinje kenjkati. Pa me zamijeni muž. Mali mu se unese u lice i spava dalje još par sati. Očito želi spavati uz nekoga. U pravilu nam to ne smeta, ali zna biti izuzetaka.

Rehab - suosjećam s tobom danas

----------


## minji otrok

> Mislim da smo takva ili slična stanja prošle sve nakon prvog djeteta; svojevrstan šok! Jer dok sanjaš o tome da postaneš majka nitko ti ne otvori oči i ne kaže ti koliko je roditeljstvo uistinu kompleksno i teško; nije beba s reklame za pelene koju stave u 19 h spavati, pokriju je dekicom i zatvore do jutra u njenu sobu dok se ona nasmješena sama uspavljuje i guguće zadovoljno.. To je ono, što nas nitko uistinu ne pripremi za takav životni izazov, a život je sam po sebi težak. 
> Ja nakon prvog djeteta nisam znala doslovce gdje sam, činilo mi se da sam u životnom zatvoru, sve se izokrenulo naopačke i bilo je daleko od očekivane idile. Trebalo mi je jako dugo, sigurno prve 2-3 godine da sve sagledam iz pravog kuta i postavim stvari na svoje mjesto. S drugim i trećim djetetom nisam imala takvih problema, bila sam pripremljena, znala sam što me čeka, organizirala sam se i imala sam puno više utakmica u nogama.


Sve potpisujem.
Meni je nespavanje bilo istinsko mučenje. Toliko sam bila napeta da mi se cijelo tijelo trzalo na najmanji šum i zvuk. Čak su mi i živci pored oka znali titrati  :Sad:  toliko sam bila premorena, neispavana, uuuumorna.
Imati malo dijete u kući, ako nisi potpuno kul, i ako želiš napraviti baš sve kako treba (a ni sama nisi sigurna ili ne znaš kako), predstavlja ooogroman stres.

----------


## vertex

> Kako je kod tvojih? Igraju li se zajedno kad su tako različite dobi?


Moji su dečki jako bliski, ali pola vremena u ratu. Tako nekao. Puno se druže i puno se (i nemilosrdno) svađaju, povjeravaju se jedan drugome, A. je voljan često povest D. sa svojim društvom, isti čas kad dođu doma pitaju di je ovaj drugi i slično. Međutim, ta razlika u godinama je i popriličan izvor frustracija za D., koji sebe smatra ravnim starijem bratu, a mlađi je četiri i po godina i to je jako puno. Zadnjih nekoliko godina je tako da odu negdje zajedno, rade nešto po koji sat i slično, ali trebalo je to dočekat. A onda smo dobili i M. Tako da je u nas to sve skupa rastegnuto na puno godina, zapravo, već trinaest godina imamo nekog malog, s dvije pauze po otprilike godinu dana, recimo (kad je A. imao oko 4 godine, pa poslije D. oko četiri godine).

M. sad polako ulazi u njihovo društvo, ali teško mi je predvidjet kako će to izgledat. U principu, oni je drže za sebi ravnu i ne daju joj popusta, umrem od smijeha kad se A. s njom svađa kao da su vršnjaci. S druge strane, gušt je vidit kako se iskreno oduševe i raznježe nad nekim njenim biserima. 
Važno mi je da se povremeno razdvajamo i da i jedan i drugi nešto vremena provode samo s njom, bez drugog brata, jer tako puno laše krene interakcija.

Bude mi nekad žao što toliko stvari koje bismo sad mogli radit s dečkima, opet ne možemo ili rijetko možemo jer imamo jedno malo koje traži svoje.
Ali da se razumijemo, sve su to nijanse, svaka kombinacija ima svoje dobre i loše strane.

----------


## Jurana

Vertex, otkad se tvoji sinovi druže?
Jer moji se slabo međusobno obadavaju.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vertex - kako mi je lijepo to čitati  :Heart: 
Ja imam 7 godina starijeg brata, nije me podnosio sve dok nisam napunila 15, a on 22. Tada sam i ja i moje frendice postale zanimljive  :Grin:  i od onda smo nerazdvojni. Najintenzivnije je bilo za vrijeme moje srednje škole, on je tada počeo radit u inozemstvu. Bili smo tako povezani da sam znala da li je on tužan ili nostalgičan jer ga nema doma, bez i jedne riječi. Malčice smo se odvojili kad se oženio, ali to je normalno, njegova žena njemu treba bit carica i apsolutni br.1 - tako i je. I ja sam sretna zbog toga. Ali ni dan danas ne prođe tjedan, a da se ne čujemo bar na sat vremena i sve si ispričamo u detalje. Nisam nikad donijela važnu životnu odluku bez da sam ga pitala za mišljenje.
Ali, kad sam ja bila mala, naši su ga roditelji natjerali da ubrzano odraste, morao me čuvati i brinuti se za mene iako je i on bio dijete. Još pamtim prve noći van roditeljskog kreveta (ja sam spavala sa svojima do moje 7. godine) i žicanja "Braco, mogu doć s tobom u krevet"  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vertex

Sad si me sjetila, Sumskovoce, A. i D. su par godina spajali krevete u svojoj sobi, onako da bude kao bračni :D
Jurana, nije tu bilo još prave povezanosti u dobi tvojih sinova, dapače, mislim da im je to bio najgori period (nemaš mjesece u potpisu pa ne znam točno). Negdje do godinu dana mlađeg je bila idila, onda tamo oko godine i po pa do dvije i po, tri više je davalo na pakao, lol, a recimo negdje od D.-ove 4 da se zapravo druže. Sjećam se da su išli sami u osvajanje Orlove glave (neka stijena u našoj uvali) onog ljeta kad je D. imao 4 i po. Ima taj odnos uspone i padove, nekad smo i očajavali koliko se mlate (a s tako nepravednim odnosom snaga), plus što je D. razvio neke vrlo nesimpatične strategije borbe za opstanak. Ali na kraju, puno toga o nama ovisi, o tome koliko vidimo i kako reagiramo.

----------


## cvijeta73

sumsko, a meni je lijepo tebe čitati  :Heart: 



> nije me podnosio sve dok nisam napunila 15, a on 22. Tada sam i ja i moje frendice postale zanimljive i od onda smo nerazdvojni.


nemaš pojma koji je ovo melem za oči, iz današnje perspektive kad se apsolutno ne podnose. a razlika su tu negdje.
iako, i ja i sestra smo se počele družiti tek kad je ona krenula u srednju školu, dakle, tu negdje. 5 godina razlika. 

a kad čitam vertex, dođe mi da imam još jedno  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> sumsko, a meni je lijepo tebe čitati


Da, ovo sam mislila, a mogla sam baš i napisati  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vertex, cvijeta thanks, dođe mi da ga odmah nazovem i kažem mu kako ga volim  :Heart: 
Al već će mu to žena reć, kad se logira na forum  :Grin:

----------


## campi

joj što ste me lijepo nasmijale i oraspoložile ovom temom....i to nakon što sam po drugi put uspavljivala svog 4-mjesečnog sina i u iščekivanju sam sljedećeg istvremeno čuvajući stražu nad svojim munjenim psom koji je navikao da koji god drek čuje ili vidi kroz balkonska vrata zalaje što je naravno nedopustivo u tišini koju manijakalno nastojim održati u strahu od ponovnog nanašanja svog 8kg teškog bebača.....(koja rečenica???) a sad ozbiljno, suosjećam se sa svima mamama kojima je teško, razumijem ih u potpunosti i drago mi je što postoje ovakvi načini da čujemo jedni druge i izjadamo se u miru božjem..meni prvih dva mjeseca nije bilo teško, muž mi je bio bez posla pa mi je pomagao, ali sada se nakupilo već tog nespavanja, dani koji prolaze identično, zima koja ti onemogućava da se normalno krećeš po vani (mi živimo van grada, snijega ko u priči)...i normalno da koji dan pucaš po šavovima..zasada sam uvela spavanje kad i beba spava ali na način da mali zaspe na meni pa sam tako  prisiljena i ja ležati.. i super nam je, par puta dnevno u horizontalu i nemožeš spremati, kuhati, prati veš, skupljati pseće dlake :Smile:  i ostalo.. a na kraju to sve ionako obaviš kad ti je dijete budno! drž te se mame!

----------


## palčica

campi - također se dolaskom bebe naš nelajući pas navečer, nakon što bi mališu uspavala, pretvorio u lajavca na imaginarne neprijatelje i zvukove. Pa sam ga držala na oku i prijetila mu. Sva sreća sad mališa cendra kod noćnog uspavljivanja pa se pas svaki put od muke pokupi u kupaonicu i ostane dugo u miru i tišini.  :Laughing:

----------


## campi

ja se bojim da će moj pas zamrziti bebu jer ga neprestano nešto opominjem! Najgore mi je njegovo prešetavanje po kući  jer lupka svojim noktima (koji se nedaju više podrezati) po laminatu,pa lajanje, pa neprestano hoće njuškati malog a sa svojom ogromnom njušketinom taj čas bi ga preokrenuo... Znam da mu treba vremena da se navikne i ima trenutaka kada strpljivo sa njim radim na tom zbližavanju,ali sve češće u nedpstatku snage i živaca poludim na njega,derem se na njega i slično..užas!

----------


## palčica

Slično je i nama bilo, no sve će doći na svoje, samo polako. Nije ni stvar u psima nego u nama. Sad se pasica smirila. A i ja.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Nisam sve pročitala jer nemam baš puno vremena, ali moram se prijaviti u klub.  :Sad: 

Danas sam podivljala. Ono, skroz. Na muža, na mamu. Otkazala sam najavljene goste jer nemam volje nikoga gledati.

Znam da se opterećujem nebitnim stvarima, ali ja naprosto ne mogu živjeti u neredu. I onda kad beba spava, ja čistim i preslagujem. Ako se odmaram, onda sam ovdje ili čitam knjigu. Uglavnom ne spavam. Po noći je beba poprilično dobra :kucaudrvo: pa ne mogu reći da uopće ne spavam, ali nije mi baš dovoljno.
Naživcirali su me ovih dvoje jer je njihovo poimanje reda i čistoće poprilično rastezljivo. A moje nije. I svjesna sam da to nije dobro, ali ne vidim poantu u mijenjanju toga. Zaboga, pa sad imam dijete i pogotovo bi mi trebalo biti bitno da je čisto i da su stvari na svojem mjestu. Imamo malo prostora, puno stvari. Pa nered nastane dok tri stvari ne vratiš tamo gdje treba. Jedino što toleriram su bebine stvari i znam da mi sljedećih x godina neće biti bolje po tom pitanju.

Neki dan sam pokušala staviti bebu u sling jer se stalno želi nositi pa da mogu barem nešto usput obavljati... Međutim, za mene je to science fiction. Koliko god gledala onaj glupi video, ne kužim kako da je stavim unutra. Majkemi, kao da sam oglupila otkad sam ostala trudna.  :Confused:

----------


## Tiziana

Zato sa ja otkazala bilo kakve vrste pomoci po kuci i pokusla ispocetka racunati samo na svoje snage te uhvatiti ritam bebe i obitelji u natajanju. Jer sam bebu napravila s muzem, ne s mamom i ne sa svekrvom. Sling sam i ja totalni telac, imam ga al nikako da mi sjedne. Zato sam kupila klokancu 0 + na bebino i moje veselje. Doji na krevetu lezeci i zaspat ces ko top svaki put kad mini papa.

Pokretacici teme je u biti puno teze, doji a nema sve one blagodati dojilje: lezati po cijele dane dok je beba na cici spavati, citati ili jednostavno diviti se prizoru kojem je i sama protagonist

----------


## Trina

Mishekica, to je vrijeme prilagodbe. Što se slinga i marama tiče, ja sam isprobala, kupila a li meni je najlakše držati bebu u rukama. što se urednosti tiče, znam, sve kužim..mene ni četvero djece nije spriječilo da sve bude onako kako sam zamislila. Uskladit ćeš ti sve to a muž i mamam će se prilagoditi. zato ni ja nisam nikad htjela nikoga blizu jer mi svi idu na živce

----------


## palčica

mishekica - meni je odlično pomogla jedna forumašica, prijateljica koja je došla u posjet, zamotala ga u maramu i demonstrirala mi nošenje. Doduše, tata ga je nosio prvih mj. u marami, poslije sam ja kad sam došla k sebi od carskog, malo po malo sama rastezala i stezala sling, njega kad bi bio raspoložen trpala, namještala i sad nam je to rutina i ubacim ga za sekundu i oboje uživamo, i da, praktično je. Daj si vremena. Možda da ti neka Rodica dođe na čajić i pomogne ti, a opet se stigneš i malo pojadati uživo.  :Smile: 

Prijavljujem odlazak na bjuti tretman, ovaj tjedan i kozmetičarki idem. Ipak sam počela nešto činiti. Još da se odvažim otići trčati bez sina. To bi me preporodilo, ali moram negdje zaključati grižnju savjest.

----------


## Ayan

> ja se bojim da će moj pas zamrziti bebu jer ga neprestano nešto opominjem! Najgore mi je njegovo prešetavanje po kući  jer lupka svojim noktima (koji se nedaju više podrezati) po laminatu,pa lajanje, pa neprestano hoće njuškati malog a sa svojom ogromnom njušketinom taj čas bi ga preokrenuo... Znam da mu treba vremena da se navikne i ima trenutaka kada strpljivo sa njim radim na tom zbližavanju,ali sve češće u nedpstatku snage i živaca poludim na njega,derem se na njega i slično..užas!


mene izluđuje moja mačka. kad stane mjaukati i udarati po vratima čuje ju cijelo susjedstvo, jer ako se vrata ne otvore odmah kad ona zatraži smak svijeta je. ako me nema na vratima onda trči po prozorima i mjauče. jesi li kad pokušala obavljati nuždu dok mačka bulji u tebe i pokušava ući unutra kroz zatvoreni prozor?
najgore je što mala u zadnje vrijeme slabo spava i sve živo čuje, još kad mačka počne svoj šou nastane živa ludnica, mala plače, mačka mjauče i grebe.
mačak se tjera i sve živo zapišava, znaš kako to smrdi? još smo izgleda mm ili ja stali u to negdje vani i sad nam cijela kuća smrdi ko mačji bordel.  :gaah:

----------


## cikla

Meni je bilo super dok sam je mogla nositi u marami. Sad u kolica neće, ne može baš dugo hodati, teška je za nošenje, a mi obožavamo šetnje. I vreme je grozno za neko bazanje po gradu. Ne mogu dočekati proleće.
Pored toga ne sećam se kada sam bila toliko umorna. Ne mogu sastaviti dva sata sna, jer me stalno nešto prekida. Spremam ispit noću, a ona danju ne spava. Idu joj četvorke i prehlađena je i stalno cendra. MM pomaže koliko može, ali imao je pre par meseci gadan pad sa visine i povredio je karlicu, pa ima grozne bolove u leđima čim pretera sa aktivnostima. A ona ne miruje. Svi u kući padnemo od umora, ali ona i dalje smišlja neke nove igre. I zahteva konstantnu pažnju. Sve bi bilo odlično da sam naspavana. Ovako ne mogu da funkcionišem.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Nije mačka u pitanju, ali mi smo prvih pet mjeseci od rođenja mlađe kćeri imali užasnu situaciju da je ova malena imala stalne grčeve (08-20h) i urlala da te duša boli, a u ušima pišti. Nismo se međusobno mogli čuti, naizmjenično smo je nosili i pokušavali barem nekako umiriti i pomoći joj. Istovremeno je trebalo biti i sa starijom djevojčicom koja je imala malo više od dvije godine i potpuno poremećeni i izgubljeni san. Dok bi jedan od nas uspavljivao stariju, drugi bi s mlađom stajao na _balkonu._ Meni je to bilo potpuno bezizlazna situacija gdje je starije dijete bilo očajno jer ne može doprijeti do roditelja koji cijeli dan nekako tramakaju mlađe dijete koje nekoliko puta dnevno po 30 min _nema grčeva_. Pa nam je na kraju starije dijete zaspivalo ujutro, odspavalo dio dana i bilo budno do drugog jutra. Iz toga smo izašli kada je mlađa prestala imati te grčeve, s praktički 5 mj. Zanimljivo, starija nikada nije imala niti jedan grčić kao beba. Mislim da tada nije bilo pomoći. Ne znam što smo mogli učiniti.

----------


## mishekica

Meni su ljudi zapravo smiješni. Kao, svi te razumiju, svi kuže kako je kad imaš malo dijete... A onda mi dođu u posjetu u 6 popodne, iako sam im rekla da Mini ima grčeve i da nakon 17 h imamo cirkus - sad smo našli način kako to hendlati pa nije više strašno, ali je ipak nanašamo cijelu večer. Pa nije mi baš tak jednostavno drmusati je i šuštati joj te usto kuhati kavu i voditi pristojan razgovor...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ili pak oni drugi gosti koji dođu u pristojno vrijeme pa onda ne odlaze satima, a ja svakih pola sata idem u sobu dojiti. Ona jede 5 minuta, valjda zato što je nervozna pa onda ispočetka... A ovi se čude kakvo ja to dijete imam koje je stalno gladno i kog vraga je toliko hranim i zašto joj ne dam čaja kad ima grčeve. Na taj dio priče se samo pristojno nasmiješim i čekam kad će otići.

----------


## sss

Negdje sam čitala neki test koji pokušava odrediti koliko pazimo na sigurnost i higijenu u okruženju gdje su djeca. Jedno pitanje je bilo u stilu: Očistite li temeljito hranilicu nakon svakog hranjenja? Nisam znala bih li se smijala ili plakala? Kako i kada ću temeljito čistiti hranilicu nakon svakog hranjenja, tj. tri hranilice? Nisam čistila ni klince nakon svakog hranjenja  :Laughing:  Ispala sam neodgovorna i neuredna mama, po tom testu, ali od nečega se mora odustati i birati bitke. Ili ćemo se svi družiti s ružičastim vjevericama  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

mishekica - ja sam svima dala do znanja da poslije podne i predvečer nema posjeta i amen. U obzir dolazi vikend i jutarnja ili prijepodnevna kava. Poslijepodne odmaramo, lagano se spremamo za spavanje, nervozniji je. Evo, nekidan došle dvije frendice i zvale iz kvarta u vrijeme kad on ide na spavanje. Ispala sam kučka ali sam ih odbila u nakani da nam dođu. No, jedna je trudna, sad ne shvaća, ali ubrzo hoće. Podvuci granicu i jasno reci. To je tvoj dom i ti postavaljaš granice. Sada ste vas dvije najvažnije.

Nama se jutros desio horor gdje je dio mene doslovno umro. Pao je sa kreveta  :Sad: , iako je ležao između mm i mene, iako je bila kod glave pregrada. Odgurnuo je pregradu, usput i svoje tjelešce i poletio. Nema ni traga nezgodi, a ja još nisam došla k sebi. A mislila sam da sam jako oprezna mater.

----------


## rehab

*Mishekica,* ja te potpuno razumijem. I meni je red u kući jako bitan. Da se razumijemo, nisam bolesno uredna, podove, posteljinu i wc-e rješavam jednom tjedno, u ormaru mi je polunered, ali važno mi je da su stvari na svom mjestu, da je kuhinja čista i uredna, vatra naložena... Pokušaj mirno razgovarati sa svojim mužem i objasniti mu da ti je važno da je kuća pospremljena, zamoli ga da ti pomogne bar toliko da stavlja svoje stvari na mjesto, ako ništa drugo. I mm je trebalo vremena da se uhoda, a sad i sam pospremi po kući, jer i on vidi koliko je ljepše nositi se sa svim dnevnim izazovima kad je kuća uredna i ugodna za život. Meni kaos u kući samo pogoršava kaotične situacije s djecom, tako da mi to nije zanemariva stvar ako govorimo o duševnom miru  :Grin:  
Što se gostiju tiče,ako ti je neugodno dojiti pred njima, pokušaj spremiti u zamrzivaču zalihe mlijeka koje ćeš koristiti kad ti dođu gosti. Možeš i vježbati pred ogledalom kako diskretno dojiti dijete, kako namjestiti majicu da ti se ne vide grudi, pa da onda možeš podojiti dijete i pred gostima.

----------


## mishekica

Palčice, ja lijepo kažem da nam ne paše predvečer, a oni kažu OK i dođu u 5 / 6 / 7... Ako to nije predvečer, kad je?
Onda, recimo, nazovu svekiji i nakon 2 tjedna bi htjeli vidjeti unuku... i sad ti njima reci da ne mogu doći u 19 i otići u 22.  :gaah:  Iako sam ona snaha koju ne vole...  :Raspa: 

Žao mi je što je bebo pao.  :Sad: 

Rehab, nije mm ni gotovan ni nesposoban. Dosad je lijepo radio u kući i znalo se što je čiji posao. Sad sam ja "doma po cijele dane" pa valjda on više ne treba ništa.  :facepalm:  No, danas smo riješili taj dio, samo sam ja prvo morala eksplodirati.  :Sad:

----------


## cikla

Palčice, znam kako ti je. Kada je L. pala sa kreveta danima sam se tresla. Na svako sledeće "tup" koje bih čula ponovo sam preživljavala horor. Ono što mi niko do tada nije rekao je da je skoro svakoj majci dete palo sa kreveta. Na rodi sam odmah potražila temu o tome i uverila se da je to čest slučaj. Srećom, oni kao da su od gume i jako retko bude nekih posledica. Samo nemoj sebe kriviti i misliti da si loša majka. Biće toga i sličnih situacija još.

----------


## rehab

> Palčice, ja lijepo kažem da nam ne paše predvečer, a oni kažu OK i dođu u 5 / 6 / 7... Ako to nije predvečer, kad je?
> Onda, recimo, nazovu svekiji i nakon 2 tjedna bi htjeli vidjeti unuku... i sad ti njima reci da ne mogu doći u 19 i otići u 22.  Iako sam ona snaha koju ne vole... 
> 
> Žao mi je što je bebo pao. 
> 
> Rehab, nije mm ni gotovan ni nesposoban. Dosad je lijepo radio u kući i znalo se što je čiji posao. Sad sam ja "doma po cijele dane" pa valjda on više ne treba ništa.  No, danas smo riješili taj dio, samo sam ja prvo morala eksplodirati.


Za goste - budi malo konkretnija. Kad te pitaju kad ti paše, reci točno određeno vrijeme, nemoj davati neodređene termine poput "popodne", "predvečer" i sl. Meni npr. 21 h već znači kasno navečer, a kad bi pitala svoje prijateljice, njima bi taj termin značio npr.23 h. Isto kaži i svekijima, pa valjda beba u ta doba već spava ?

----------


## nani22

eto moje dijete ima skoro 2 godine i svaki dan se pitam kad ce biti bolje :D

----------


## palčica

Istina, konkretiziraj vrijeme posjeta.

----------


## casa

Da treba reći kad se može doći. Ono ja imam troje djece i da dođem do tebe, Mishekica, ne bi mi bilo nakraj pameti da ti smetam jer moraš dok nosiš bebu samnom pričat. Meni to nikad nije bio problem s ljudima koje mi se gleda. Ne znam kad je zadnji put netko bio kod mene a da ja nisam istodobno kuhala, nosila, vodila piškit, stavljala sušit robu... i to mi nije nikakav problem. Ali isto se tako sjećam nekih posjeta nenajavljenih koji su mi čisti horor...

----------


## karla 1980

Večer cure! Sve mi je ovo što pišete jaaaako poznato. Naš sin je prošao dvije godine i polako nadolazim i ja i odnosi mene i mm-a... vraćamo se u "normalan" život!!
Odlučili smo ići po bracu ili seku, nadam se da će biti barem malo lakše sada kada imamo iskustva jer sa prvim djetetom je prvih nekoliko mjeseci bila doslovno psihijatrija u kući.

----------


## mamitzi

prvih 6 mjeseci 2006. godine uopće se ne sjećam. mislim da me moje tijelo na taj način odlučilo spasiti nakon što sam drugi put zatrudnila. prvu jasličku godinu filip je bio bolestan svaki čas, dojio je bar 10 (a često i 20) puta u jednoj noći, mm je uglavnom bio u americi, a kao vrhunac moja kolegica koje me često spašavala na poslu zatrudnila je i prestala raditi. umor  je veliki problem, i mislim da je jako opasno upasti u fazu u kojoj sam ja bila, da bi znala zaspati čak i na semaforu dok je crveno (sve je završilo da sam zaspala u gužvi na cesti i nisu me mogli probuditi- tek sam tad shvatila u kojoj sam komi).

----------


## mishekica

> Da treba reći kad se može doći. Ono ja imam troje djece i da dođem do tebe, Mishekica, ne bi mi bilo nakraj pameti da ti smetam jer moraš dok nosiš bebu samnom pričat. Meni to nikad nije bio problem s ljudima koje mi se gleda. Ne znam kad je zadnji put netko bio kod mene a da ja nisam istodobno kuhala, nosila, vodila piškit, stavljala sušit robu... i to mi nije nikakav problem. Ali isto se tako sjećam nekih posjeta nenajavljenih koji su mi čisti horor...


Ma nije problem nositi bebu i pričati, već nositi bebu dok ima kolike (ili što god to bilo) i pričati jer ona tada urla, a prestaje urlati samo ako je treskam i šuštim joj na uho. Ne sviđa mi se baš scenarij tipa: " šššššššššššššššta ćeššššššššššš piti? ššššššššš kakvu ššššššššššššš kavu ššššššššš želišššššššššššššš? Koliko ššššššššššššećera? Hoćeššššššššššš sok? Ššššššššššššššta ima šššššššššššššš na poslu ššššššššššššššššš novoga šššššššššššššššš? ... "  :Undecided: 

A svekijima ne mogu ništa reći jer svaki put zovu mm-a da pitaju mogu li doći i on kaže da mogu.  :Rolling Eyes:  Općenito, tko god da zove, on kaže da može doći. Kao, pa doma smo cijelo vrijeme, dođite kad vam paše.  :gaah:  Onda ja poludim pa imamo scenarij od jučer. Mislim da me konačno shvatio ozbiljno.
Jasno mi je da se i drugi ljudi moraju organizirati. Imaju posao i koješta i ako se dogovorimo da će danas doći, a ja ih nazovem i kažem da je beba divlja i nisam raspoložena, oni to kao razumiju, ali opet - ti su ljudi isplanirali da će doći i možda su nešto drugo otkazali radi mene i sad im sve pada u vodu. Najgore mi je kad netko dolazi izdaleka. Te onda stvarno ne mogu otkazati.  :Undecided: 

I, da. Što se dojenja tiče... Nije mi bed dojiti pred ženama, ali pred tatom, svekrom, didom... Ne bih baš. Naše dojenje nije baš tako idilično i neproblematično da bih je mogla diskretno podojiti.

----------


## Zuska

LOL, Mishekica, ovo me podsjeća na mene i MD prije godinu dana. Sjećam se kad mu je palo na pamet da na večeru zovemo njegovog frenda s curom (inače, par žešćih gotovana), a ja ga gledam onako umorna, neispavana, nepočešljana...kakva večera, jesi li ti normalan, još da kuham za druge, a ne stignem ni sebi?! Pa, kao, on će kuhati... Me bježi, ne želim nikog gledati navečer u stanu, a još manje sređivati za nekim...
A imali smo zanimljive posjete...jednom (MD bio na poslovnom putu) mi je u goste došla obitelj frendova s svoje djece i njihovim stricem...i ostali do 22, nikako otić, a stric, zapravo fred, još ostao i u 23 sata pitao da jel smije otvorit novu bocu vina?! Rekoh, pa nemoj baš, mi bi otišle na spavanje.... Fakat nevjerovatno...
A jedni drugi frendovi s dvije klinke...isto ostali do 23, s tim da sam nakon tog posjeta morala usisati cijeli stan od čokolade i mijenjati posteljinu na krevetima jer su se klinke zavlačile u krevete (s čokoladom), otvarale ormare s robom, vadile ju i slagale nazad ?!
Da ne bude, imali smo mi i super goste, ovo su najčudniji primjeri  :Smile: 
Danas bih se prema svemu drukčije postavila, tada nisam znala, ali još imam traume kad mi netko od njih najavi novi posjet. 

Što se nedojenja pred drugima tiče (npr. pred muškarcima), nisam uspjela shvatiti zašto je to ikome bad. To je najnormalnija stvar na svijetu i ja sam uvijek bila stava, ako nekome smeta, neka okrene glavu (ili ode u drugu sobu jer ja ne idem). Najprije se emancipiraš u stanu, a onda i u parku, kafiću, na plaži, gdje već treba, a treba svugdje. Prvi put dojiti u mei taiu ili ergu i hodati gradom bilo mi je malo čudno, da ne kažem neugodno, ali nakon toga super, nema boljeg, još kad beba zaspi na cici, a vi u šetnji  :Smile: 
Opusti se, zanemari, dide, stričeve, goste...ma svih. Osim vas.

----------


## Jurana

Ljudi vam na to posjećivanje malih beba različito gledaju. Kad sam ja bila u rodilištu, meni je svaki posjet osim mužev bio velika tlaka, a dolazili su svi svaki dan. Nisam im tada znala reći da ne dolaze. I onda kad je rodila druga osoba iz obitelji, ja nisam ni u ludilu htjela ići joj smetati u rodilište, a njen muž se jako naljutio kako mi ne želimo vidjeti njihovu bebu i mladu mamu.
Tako i kući. Ja moram biti sto posto sigurna da ne smetam, i niti ne zovem, već samo šaljem poruku, a neki su nama došli već prvi dan iz rodilišta baš s namjerom da pokažu ljubav.

----------


## Tiziana

Prvo dijete dolazili odlazili ljudi, svekrva kad joj se sprdne, nosakali ga svi kako im puhe bez da se prethodno OPERU ruke.... dok ja to nisam sve lijepo razjurila i sekrvu - koja je inace dramma queen - rasplakala, jer sam ja nevjesta necovijk koja doji na svako bueed od bebe a u kuci nikad dudu imala. Pa naucivsi da su ljudi gluhi za tudje potrebe za drugo dijete sam uzivalaaaaa, posjete ukinula u potpunosti (bas u potpunosti), svekrvu nevidjela, a bila sama s bebom puna dva mjeseca. I sa starijim sinom koji je imao tri i pol godine i jadan dosao s operacije. Uskladili smo se savrseno. Cista uzivancija. Tako bi mogla imat jos petoro djece nema beda, nista me nije toliko izmorilo ko ljudi nakon prvog poroda.
U kuci mi vlada mir, nitko nije nervozan, a ja sam mogla i mogu potpuno biti skoncentrirana na bebu. Koja zato spava cijelu noc od kad ima dva mjeseca, vjerujem i zato jer dobije over dose mame opo danu.
I to je to sto Trina kaze! Svi van, treba otvarat ulazna vrata oboruzan s onom oklagijom s njenog avatara!
 :oklagija:

----------


## casa

A šta da kažem? Ja sam jako društvena i meni nije problem da dijete plače i ja ga nosim dok su mi gosti tu. I nemam nikakvih problema s dojenjem pred bilokim. Ja dojim na roditeljskom, u crkvi, i tako u raznim situacijama bez imalo srama. Ali kažem da su mene jaaako smetali nenajavljeni jer su mi često dolazili na babine kad sam ja imala neki drugi dogovor ili plan. I to me jako iscrpljivalo, a nažalost nisam savladala tehniku odje... ufino.

----------


## Tiziana

E da, u vezi dojenja i srama... ne sakriva se ona koja izvadi bocu s nekim umjetnim buckurisem pa zasto bi se sakrivale mi. Mene bi zapravo bilo puno vise sram izvadit bocicu i to sibnuti bebi u usta (ne odnosi se naPalcicu)

----------


## Zuska

Mislim da sram ne treba biti bilo koga tko hrani svoju bebu, ovako ili onako. Nikoga se ne treba ticati tuđe dojenje ili hranjenje na bočicu.

----------


## Beti3

> A svekijima ne mogu ništa reći jer svaki put zovu mm-a da pitaju mogu li doći i on kaže da mogu.





> sekrvu - koja je inace dramma queen - rasplakala,
>  svekrvu nevidjela, a bila sama s bebom puna dva mjeseca.


Te svekrve, one su bake vašem djetetu, mame vašem mužu? Ili nitko i ništa. 

A vaše mame, bake vaše djece, smiju li one doći i vidjeti bebu?

----------


## Tiziana

Da, ne treba biti sram bilo koga, ali te pocetne nazovi nelagode sam se rijesila kad sam pomislila upravo to - da li bi i bilo manje nelagodno da imam bocicu. Ne, ne bi, osobno bi mi bilo nelagodnije

----------


## Tiziana

Pa mogu biti Beti bilo tko, osoba koja radi drame pred malom djecom za mene je nepozeljna (ne)odrasla osoba.

----------


## Zara1

> Te svekrve, one su bake vašem djetetu, mame vašem mužu? Ili nitko i ništa. 
> 
> A vaše mame, bake vaše djece, smiju li one doći i vidjeti bebu?


meni je baš glupo da stalno nekog pozivaš na red  :Undecided: 
ako je kod tebe sve savršeno i stalno cvatu ruže ne znači da je i kod drugi tako
ima baka i "baka"
moja svekrva je recimo i sama rekla da se ona ne osjeća ko baka, a djecu vidi 1 godišnje, ne mojom krivnjom
nije bila ni na jednom rođendanu i sl. pa sad, ako se ona ne osjeća ko baka ko sam ja da tvrdim suprotno  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Beti, ma nemam ja ništa protiv svekrve, krivo si shvatila.  :Smile:  Dapače, drago mi je da ikakav interes pokazuje za moje dijete (duga priča), ali NE od 19 do 22 h nedjeljom. Takva je da ona svima sve u facu, ali se uvrijedi kad joj otvoreno kažeš da ti sad ne paše posjet. Još uvijek se priča kako smo mm i ja jednom prije dvije godine rekli da nismo doma kad su htjeli doći.  :Smile: 

Što se moje mame tiče, njoj mogu otvoreno reći sve, pa i ono da mi da moje dijete jer ga sad ja želim držati.

----------


## Tiziana

Moze doci bilo tko ako se u mojoj kuci ponasa po mojim pravilima te opceprihvacenim nacelima zdravog razuma. I sitnim pravilma higijene da ako se dira novorodjence prethodno se operu ruke

----------


## mishekica

I, da, ne mislim ja da u dojenju ima bilo što sramotno, božesačuvaj!  :Shock:  Ali MENI je nelagodno da mi drugi bulje u sisu. Ne kažem da bi to ikoga uopće zanimalo.  :Grin:  ali, tko zna.
Nismo svi isti. Prije nego sam rodila, šogorica me strašno nervirala sa svojim javnim i iznenadnim vađenjem sise. Sad mi je to OK i stvarno mi nije bed dojiti pred njom ili bilo kojom drugom ženom. Zasad samo doma i kod doktora.  :Smile:  A vidjet ćemo. Možda se oslobodim.

Inače smo Mini i ja danas prvi puta potpuno same. Evo ona spava ne mojim rukama, a ja tipkam kao invalid.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mi još primamo goste u točno utvrđeno vrijeme (15:00) i to samo vikendom. Nenajavljenim zvonjačima na parlafon ne odgovoramo (džaba zvone LOL) 
Ako su djeca bolesna ne primamo nikoga.
Nakon poroda primala sam samo svoje i MMove starce, opet u točno utvrđeno vrijeme. Često sam im davala zadatke (sveki u dućan po stvari, moja mama peglu u ruku, moj tata dijete u ruke itd)
Ostali gosti bili su dolazili u vrijeme kad smo se dogovorili i nisu ostajali dugo, dok mi dijete (jedno ili oboje ) nisu počeli pitat spavat, kad bi počeli pitat spavat, rekla bi ljudima otvoreno da mi je žao, ali moramo se pozdraviti, jer se djeci spava. Nitko mi nije (otvoreno) zamijerio.
Za padanje s kreveta, još imam PTSP od Palčićevog pada usred noći.
Za kućanske poslove - sjedne sve nakon nekog vremena, početni kaos je meni bio normalno stanje. Sad mi opet kuća poprima obrise moje stare kuće  :Laughing:  

Dojenje pred rodbinom - dojila sam i pred tatom bez ustručavanja, pred svekrom i svekrvom također bez ustručavanja. Doduše, njima je bilo malo neugodno, ali mene to tada nije ni najmanje brigalo.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mishekice - vidiš ja imam suprotno iskustvo sa dojenjem bratove žene .- dojila je svugdje, pred svakim - tako je hranila djecu, pobogu, ista paralela koju je Tiziana dala - nitko se ne bi sramio bočice, a kao dojka božesačuvaj. Ma ne može! Ona je utrla put dojenju, platnenim pelenama, zajedničkom spavanju, zdravoj hrani djece - ma svemu što ima neku vrijednost u podizanju djece i dići ću joj spomenik čim dobijem na lotu.
Na žalost, ja se ne držim ni pol tih pravilnih navika kojih se ona držala, ali zadržavam pravo hvaliti nju zbog njezinih odabira.

----------


## *mamica*

Bila sam napisala cijelu čitabu na tragu onoga što je napisala Beti, ali otišao cijeli post u neku stvar. Pa ću se sada natjerati ponoviti.

Dijelim mišljenje da bi bilo puno lakše kada bismo prihvatile svoje svekrve kao dio obitelji, na onaj način kako smo prihvatile svoje mame. Kada sam ja to sebi ukapirala u glavu, sve mi je postalo lakše.

Nisam najbolja prijateljica sa svojom svekrvom, nemamo puno zajedničkih točaka, nekada me je uvrijedila (možda sam i ja nju?), nije tip koji će uzeti moje dijete i veseliti mu se kao, npr., moja mama. Ali smo obitelj! 
Dakle, kada sveki dođe u posjet, slobodno je zamolite da si sama skuha kavu dok vi hendlate bebače. Ako beba treba ići spavati, lijepo im recite da morate u sobu podojiti/uspavljivati bebu, a oni neka se sami posluže i ćaskaju i uživaju u obiteljskoj atmosferi. Neka se osjećaju kao kod svoje kuće jer, na kraju krajeva, najbliža smo obitelj, neka tako i bude!
I bez problema ću je zamoliti da mi napravi kiflice ili kolač za gošćenje, pa što? I ja ću njima učiniti isto kada im bude trebalo, a ja budem u mogućnosti, bez uplakane bebe na sisi. Mislim, netko mora napraviti prvi korak i pridonijeti nekakvom zbližavanju i opuštenijim odnosima, a ako to mogu biti ja, zašto ne.

Ista stvar sa mojim prijateljicama, ako je beba nemirna, treba dojiti, treba je nositi... mirne duše ću im naručiti pizzu, ponuditi sokove i ne vidim u čemu je problem. Ako sam im toliko puta prije toga mogla skuhati večeru i napraviti kolač, ne vidim zašto bi problem bio naručena pizza i čaša coca cole kada nemam vremena za nakuhavanja, služenja i kerefeke (ok, jedino je upitno sa zdravstvene strane  :Grin: ). Kome smeta, ne treba mi ni dolaziti.

MM svoje prijatelje "riješava" roštiljem na terasi, ima zadaću sve pripremiti i pokupiti barem onaj najgori nered iza toga. Oni uživaju na terasi, ja imam mir u kući i svima dobro!

Jedino oko koga ću izgubiti živce i polomiti kralježnicu je daljnja rodbina koja mi jednom godišnje uđe u kuću, ali takvi su stvarno rijetkost. Svi ostalo neka uživaju u gostinjski nesavršenoj, ali domaćoj i opuštenoj atmosferi!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Slažem se s mamicom po pitanju prihvaćanja svekrve.
Ona je MM-u mama (i to dobra mama, po njegovom opisu) i moja je "mama po zakonu" (mother in law) i primam ju emotivno blisko. Odrekla sam se distance i pristojnih manira, pa najbliži smo rod sada.
I kažem joj sve otvoreno (pristojno, naravno) i ona me zbog toga cijeni.
Voljela me prije nego što sam joj rodila unuke, a sad joj dođem kao kćerka (više mi je puta to rekla) jer joj ni jedna druga žena nije (a nadam se nikad ni neće) rodit unuke. To sam mogla samo ja, uspjela sam u tome, i priznaje mi to kao ogromno postignuće.

----------


## mishekica

MM je bio "domaćica" kad je dolazila jedna skupina gostiju pa je izvadio pladanj s narescima na stol i sjeo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

A ja sam onda izvadila kruh, krastavce, masline, sir s vrhnjem, tanjure, pribor, salvete... Ajvar sam zaboravila.  :Smile: 
Bilo mi je neugodno pred gostima mu govoriti da doda to i to... I u koju zdjelicu da stavi.. I koje tanjure... Bilo je jednostavnije da ja to sama postavim.  :neznam: 

E, da, a trebam li napomenuti da sam ga zamolila da sve to pripremimo ranije, tako da izbjegnemo konfuziju kad ljudi dođu?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## *mamica*

Mišekice, onda ti i MM morate srediti stvari u svojim glavama  :Grin: 

Ti - da ne mora biti sve savršeno.

Tvoj MM - da stavi na stol sve što i on očekuje na stolu kada dođe kod nekoga

Inače vam nitko neće pomoći i džaba će ti biti ljutiti se na mamu, svekije, itd.

----------


## mishekica

Zasad sam si složila u glavi da mi muž nije savršen.  :lool:

----------


## Tiziana

Muski rod dobro funkcionira kad je sve crno na bijelo. Pa sam zato radila listu kao kad se ide u ducan. Dok je beba bila manja svaki petak je bio popis stvari koje se moraju obaviti tijekom vikenda te popis stvari koje bi bilo dobro da se obave. On je taj popis obozavao. Obavljao, vracao se popisu, krizao obavljeno. I divio se kako je sve obavio. Ako bi ja to usmenom predajom stalno nesto nabrajala pol toga je ostajalo neobavljeno, ja zivcana a beba nervozna.
I nakon par mjeseci on je ubrzo naucio sta staviti u masinu,odvojiti crno sareno, stvari za na 30 i one za na 90. A to su sve takve sitnice, ali malo vamo malo tamo sve neke sitnice nas ucine suludim roditeljima.

----------


## mishekica

Ja sam svom mužu i mami večer prije poroda napisala detaljne upute kako koristiti našu perilicu i kako sortirati rublje prema mojim kriterijima... Sve jasno, precizno i jednoznačno. Kad sam se vratila iz rodilišta, kupaonica je bila zatrpana prljavim rubljem.  :Raspa: 

Mama je htjela staviti prati, ali je on rekao da je najbolje da ja to sama napravim. Pa je ona htjela ispeći kruh, a on joj je rekao da on najviše voli kad ja to napravim. Pa je ona htjela skuhati ručak, a on je rekao da ne treba... Pa sam izašla iz rodilišta i došla doma gdje me nije čekao fini ručak. A premišljala sam se trebam li jesti u bolnici, budući da ću ići doma i sigurno će biti nešto fino.  :facepalm:

----------


## Tiziana

> Voljela me prije nego što sam joj rodila unuke, a sad joj dođem kao kćerka (više mi je puta to rekla) jer joj ni jedna druga žena nije (a nadam se nikad ni neće) rodit unuke. To sam mogla samo ja, uspjela sam u tome, i priznaje mi to kao ogromno postignuće.


 Ja sam pred svojom rekla da hocu biti trudna bar jos jednom i da bi htjela blizance jer kako je imati decka - znam, kako je imati curicu - znam, e sad mi jos fale blizanci da zaokruzim opus, a ona mi odgovori: pa bolje da vam pozelim i to nego neku bolest!  :Confused:  :Shock:

----------


## Lili75

mislim da je najbolje što više toga servirati prije nego dođu gosti, bit će manje konfuzije i svima lakše i bolje. i MM je domaćica poput tvog  :Smile:  kužim te.

e a htjela sam te pitati a zašto imate tolike posjete a mini je rođena prije mjesec i pol? ja sam tek nakon 2-3 mjeseca počela s "učestalim" posjetama (naravno bliža obitelj je bila tu od početka).

*Zara1,* baš mi je žao da imaš takvu svekrvu, i da TM ima takvu majku koju nije briga za sinovu dječicu, žalosno.

Ja sam puno radila na sebi da prihvatim svoju sveki s kojom nemam puno dodirnih točaka takvom kakva je, prihvatila sam je kao takvu i ona mene i sad mogu reći da imamo stvarno lijep odnos i puno mi je pomogla u nekim teškim trenucima, hvala joj. na početku mi je strašno dizala živce u nekim situacijama, koliko sam ja opuštena i lepršava ona je zakočena i puna strahova, al mic po mic i vidi gdje smo danas. Iako moram naglasiti da je ona uvijek bila i ostala izrazito dobra ženica, predana,l požrtvovna (možda i previše) i posvećena svojoj djeci i unucima.

----------


## Lili75

> Ja sam svom mužu i mami večer prije poroda napisala detaljne upute kako koristiti našu perilicu i kako sortirati rublje prema mojim kriterijima... Sve jasno, precizno i jednoznačno. Kad sam se vratila iz rodilišta, kupaonica je bila zatrpana prljavim rubljem. 
> 
> Mama je htjela staviti prati, ali je on rekao da je najbolje da ja to sama napravim. Pa je ona htjela ispeći kruh, a on joj je rekao da on najviše voli kad ja to napravim. *Pa je ona htjela skuhati ručak, a on je rekao da ne treba... Pa sam izašla iz rodilišta i došla doma gdje me nije čekao fini ručak. A premišljala sam se trebam li jesti u bolnici, budući da ću ići doma i sigurno će biti nešto fino*.


za ovo bih ih oboje po .... prvo jel on razmišlja da ćeš nakon bolničke hrane jedva dočekati doći doma pojest nešto fino, domaće i ukusno,drugo kakva majka dozvoli zetu da je odgovori od ručka za njenu kćer koja dolazi iz bolnice nakon rođenja svog prvog djeteta?!

mislim stvarno su grrr......

*tiziana*, ajme svekrve uh,uh...

----------


## Peterlin

> za ovo bih ih oboje po .... prvo jel on razmišlja da ćeš nakon bolničke hrane jedva dočekati doći doma pojest nešto fino, domaće i ukusno,drugo kakva majka dozvoli zetu da je odgovori od ručka za njenu kćer koja dolazi iz bolnice nakon rođenja svog prvog djeteta?!
> 
> mislim stvarno su grrr......


Draga, imaš krivo... Mishekica je to mogla u startu riješiti. To je i trebala učiniti. Jednostavno je trebala reći mami "skuhaj mi to-i-to", a mužu reći "od tebe očekujem to-i-to" i gotovo! Doći će s godinama taj organizacijski dio. Ne mora ona sama, al MORA delegirati, tj. podijeliti radne zadatke i ne dati im da previše misle. Ovo je klasični primjer "puno babica -kilavo dijete". 

Mishekice, moraš naučiti tražiti točno određenu pomoć, davati JASNE upute jer ljudi oko tebe imaju dobre namjere, ali ne čitaju misli.

----------


## mishekica

> e a htjela sam te pitati a zašto imate tolike posjete a mini je rođena prije mjesec i pol? ja sam tek nakon 2-3 mjeseca počela s "učestalim" posjetama (naravno bliža obitelj je bila tu od početka).


Ma nisu to toooolike posjete. Samo su mi tooooliko traumatične.  :Laughing:  Rekla sam prvih 6 tjedana samo najuži (roditelji, braća i sestre), no onda se pojavio rođak iz inozemstva koji se slučajno sad našao ovdje i tko zna kad će opet doći... pa kako ne primiti čovjeka... Sva sreća da je lik zabavan pa mi to nije bilo mučno druženje.  :Smile:  Još je par ljudi kapnulo ovako, mimo tih najbližih. Ali nije to toliko puno.
Tete, stričevi, bratići... i dr. su malo ljuti jer smo si kao jako bliski pa zašto sad ne mogu doći... I mama mi je rekla da je običaj da FAMILIJA dolazi u prvih 6 tjedana, a svi se oni broje tu. Da samo znate koliko ih ima!  :Smile:  Mene zapravo sad tek lovi panika jer šesti tjedan izlazi pa će sad svi nahrupiti.  :scared:

----------


## mishekica

> Draga, imaš krivo... Mishekica je to mogla u startu riješiti. To je i trebala učiniti. Jednostavno je trebala reći mami "skuhaj mi to-i-to", a mužu reći "od tebe očekujem to-i-to" i gotovo! Doći će s godinama taj organizacijski dio. Ne mora ona sama, al MORA delegirati, tj. podijeliti radne zadatke i ne dati im da previše misle. Ovo je klasični primjer "puno babica -kilavo dijete". 
> 
> Mishekice, moraš naučiti tražiti točno određenu pomoć, davati JASNE upute jer ljudi oko tebe imaju dobre namjere, ali ne čitaju misli.


Vjeruj mi da mi ni na kraj pameti nije bilo da bi se ikome ikad moglo dogoditi da izađe iz bolnice, a doma nema ručka. Meni to nije bilo ni u najcrnjem scenariju.  :Sad: 
A s ovim zadnjim se slažem - odsad dajem točne upute. No, moram priznati da mi i dalje nije jasno kako netko ne vidi da je nešto prljavo.  :neznam:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ma nisu to toooolike posjete. Samo su mi tooooliko traumatične.  Rekla sam prvih 6 tjedana samo najuži (roditelji, braća i sestre), no onda se pojavio rođak iz inozemstva koji se slučajno sad našao ovdje i tko zna kad će opet doći... pa kako ne primiti čovjeka... Sva sreća da je lik zabavan pa mi to nije bilo mučno druženje.  Još je par ljudi kapnulo ovako, mimo tih najbližih. Ali nije to toliko puno.
> Tete, stričevi, bratići... i dr. su malo ljuti jer smo si kao jako bliski pa zašto sad ne mogu doći... I mama mi je rekla da je običaj da FAMILIJA dolazi u prvih 6 tjedana, a svi se oni broje tu. Da samo znate koliko ih ima!  *Mene zapravo sad tek lovi panika jer šesti tjedan izlazi pa će sad svi nahrupiti*.


A gdje je problem?

Pristojni ljudi će samo svratiti i ne ostati dugo, jer se to ne čini u kući s malom bebom. Ja sam se u tom periodu opskrbila kavom (instant i obična), keksima i sokom, organizirala kuću po principu "samoposluge" (tko dođe, skuha si kavu ako želi i ako ja imam pametnijeg posla), u dječju sobu se ne ide nego se dijete gleda s vrata ili ga se donese ako je eventualno budno, popriča se, zahvali se na darovima, uslika se goste i to je to. 

Eh, da - obznani se da su dobrodošli u periodu od 10-12 ili popodne od 17-19 sati i to je sve. Možeš čak to skratiti i na sat vremena - kako ti odgovara. I nek se najave.

Ja se nisam ustručavala ni ostaviti goste same da se zabavljaju (zato i trebaš organizirati kuhinju kao samoposlugu - nek si kuhaju kavu, nek si pripremaju sokove, nek poslije operu suđe) a ti dojiš ili presvlačiš usr*nu guzu, a gostima još uvališ štajaznam smeće da odnesu dok odlaze. Ne jednom su to učinili (vešu nisam dala blizu, ali smeće su bome nosili, he he he...), ali to sam ja - dlake na jeziku su nepoznat pojam.

Sad kad razmišljam o tome - bilo je kao crtić! Znala sam zamoliti ljude da mi donesu štajaznam kruh i mineralnu vodu jer eto baš nemam....i tak, bilo je veselo i sad mi se čini da nije bilo naročito teško. Imam lijepih fotografija dojenja iz tih dana, pogotovo starijeg sina (mlađeg nešto manje - nismo stizali slikavati uz dvoje djece).

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Ja sam pred svojom rekla da hocu biti trudna bar jos jednom i da bi htjela blizance jer kako je imati decka - znam, kako je imati curicu - znam, e sad mi jos fale blizanci da zaokruzim opus, a ona mi odgovori: pa bolje da vam pozelim i to nego neku bolest!


Iz ovih cipela twin mame mi je komentar tvoje sveki baš  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ali to je zato jer sam navikla na crni humor. I jer imam blizance doma. Izvađen iz tog konteksta kometar je užas.

A za doček iz rodilišta - rodila sam 29/12/11, MM je (normalno) organizirao mini doček kod nas (da se proslavi i Nova Godina i rođenje djece). Došla sam doma 3/1/12 i na podu su još bili otisci cipela s dočeka.
Scena: ja na krevetu, dojim jednog malog i plačem jer je pod prljav. MM i moj tata me gledaju u čudu i pitaju se Što histeriziram?!?!
I dan danas spominju tu scenu kao moju histeriju. A meni ni dan danas nije jasno kako njima nije jasno.

----------


## Zuska

> u dječju sobu se ne ide nego se dijete gleda s vrata


Uh, to sam i ja mislila i govorila. Ali ako sam je presvlačila, velik broj osoba ušo je bez problema u njenu sobu kao gledati sve to, a ako su tek ušli u stan, onda su to radili i u cipelama, u jaknama, o pranju ruku da ne govorim, samo bi upali...jao, vidi ti nje, muci, cuci... Ispadala sam vještica, ali meni to stvarno nije normalno ponašanje.

----------


## Zuska

> Iz ovih cipela twin mame mi je komentar tvoje sveki baš   
> Ali to je zato jer sam navikla na crni humor. I jer imam blizance doma. Izvađen iz tog konteksta kometar je užas.
> 
> A za doček iz rodilišta - rodila sam 29/12/11, MM je (normalno) organizirao mini doček kod nas (da se proslavi i Nova Godina i rođenje djece). Došla sam doma 3/1/12 i na podu su još bili otisci cipela s dočeka.
> Scena: ja na krevetu, dojim jednog malog i plačem jer je pod prljav. MM i moj tata me gledaju u čudu i pitaju se Što histeriziram?!?!
> I dan danas spominju tu scenu kao moju histeriju. A meni ni dan danas nije jasno kako njima nije jasno.


Ajme, i ja bih poludila.

----------


## Boxica

> ...Tete, stričevi, bratići... i dr. su malo ljuti jer smo si kao jako bliski pa zašto sad ne mogu doći... I mama mi je rekla da je običaj da FAMILIJA dolazi u prvih 6 tjedana, a svi se oni broje tu...


super mi je ideja: ajmo maltretirati rodilju u babinjama i po mogućnosti zaraziti malu bebu u vrijeme viroza i gripe... :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
još kad kažu: ma samo malo šmrćem ili jučer je netko povraćao, ali danas se baš super osjeća... :Rolling Eyes: 


ja sam svima koji su mi se javili bez pardona rekla (a moji su i nedonoščad oboje) da će se posjete obavljati na proljeće kad zatopli i kad prođe to vrijeme boleština...pa kom pravo, kom krivo
naravno dolazili su moji starci i sestra i MM obitelj iz kuće (sveki i šogor i šogorica), ali svi su dovoljno pametni pa su sami dozirali posjete

----------


## Anemona

> Draga, imaš krivo... Mishekica je to mogla u startu riješiti. To je i trebala učiniti. Jednostavno je trebala reći mami "skuhaj mi to-i-to", a mužu reći "od tebe očekujem to-i-to" i gotovo! Doći će s godinama taj organizacijski dio. Ne mora ona sama, al MORA delegirati, tj. podijeliti radne zadatke i ne dati im da previše misle. Ovo je klasični primjer "puno babica -kilavo dijete". 
> 
> Mishekice, moraš naučiti tražiti točno određenu pomoć, davati JASNE upute jer ljudi oko tebe imaju dobre namjere, ali ne čitaju misli.


Slažem se.
Isto tako pranje veša nije kvantna fizika. To se savlada u 5 minuta. Skoro pa se ne sjećam kad sam zadnji put stavila veš prati. To radi MM.

----------


## Beti3

> meni je baš glupo da stalno nekog pozivaš na red 
> ako je kod tebe sve savršeno i stalno cvatu ruže ne znači da je i kod drugi tako
> ima baka i "baka"
> moja svekrva je recimo i sama rekla da se ona ne osjeća ko baka, a djecu vidi 1 godišnje, ne mojom krivnjom
> nije bila ni na jednom rođendanu i sl. pa sad, ako se ona ne osjeća ko baka ko sam ja da tvrdim suprotno


Nije sve savršeno, a imala sam svekrvu koju ne možete ni zamisliti i nikome na svijetu ne želim takvu, ali joj redovno nosim cvijeće na grob. I uvijek sam sama sebi govorila: ona je rodila tvog muža i to je dovoljno da budeš pristojna.

A mama sam dva sina. I dupla potencijalna svekrva. Suze mi teku pri pomisli da netko o meni piše kao o nepoželjnoj baki.

Ne prozivam na red, samo teško mi je pročitati da netko ne želi dati bebu muževoj mami. Samo da je vidi. Tužno je ako baka ne želi vidjeti unuče. A još tužnije ako ne može.
No, zanemarite moje riječi. Ja samo pišem kao da je to moj word, a ne jako čitan forum.

----------


## Cicka

> Vjeruj mi da mi ni na kraj pameti nije bilo da bi se ikome ikad moglo dogoditi da izađe iz bolnice, a doma nema ručka. Meni to nije bilo ni u najcrnjem scenariju. 
> A s ovim zadnjim se slažem - odsad dajem točne upute. No, moram priznati da mi i dalje nije jasno kako netko ne vidi da je nešto prljavo.


I ja sam izasla iz bolnice i nije bio kuvan rucak...doduse bilo je neko meso (fuuj) u kuhinji i cekalo da ga ja pripremim...iako su tu bili i svekrva i muzeva sestra rucka nije bilo... popili smo kaficu i svi su se razbjezali a ja ostala sa djetetom od 3 godine bebcom od tri dana i muzom koji usput receno ne zna da kuva...ohhh zaboravila sam ostavili su i ono fuuj meso koje sam bacila u smece  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Tiziana

Pa Beti velika je razlika hoces li ti kao potencijalna svekrva zauzeti suradljv stav uvazavajuci ulogu majke i dojilje ili ces vec s vrata popovati i drzati se ko da si popila svu pamet svijeta, da li ces odbiti tetru staviti na rame kad primis bebu i da li ces dirati novac a onda ravno bebu. Pa ti se pristojno da rucnik ako zelis prati ruke a ti se otreses kako nemas kugu i kako si i ti imala xy broja djece. I prevrtti ocima na bilo sta sto se tada nece raditi kao u tvoje tj.sadasnje vrijeme.

----------


## Cicka

> Bojim se da će me za drugo i treće odabrani oploditelj napustiti - čudovišna ja na dobrom sam putu da ga otjeram.


hahahahaha neces ga oterati ... brzo oni zaborave kako mi gundjamo,izgledamo i ponasamo se posle poroda..vjeruj mi pricam ti iz iskustva...imam cetvoro dijece sa istim covjekom...svaki put posle poroda budem u haosu... i zamisli jos ga nisam otjerala svojim ponasanjem...tako da glavu gore ...  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Zaboravih: mishekica pa imas odlicno opravdnje uvesti kontrolirani - reducirani - il nikakav (po osobnoj zelji) ritam posjeta. Naime sezona gripe je, beba nema imunitet, ti se ne bi smjela razboliti... svi argumenti, i oni najpristojniji su na na tvojoj strani.

Peterlin je to super rijesila - babinjaca (ajme groznog termina) za pozeljeti

----------


## *mamica*

> Ja sam pred svojom rekla da hocu biti trudna bar jos jednom i da bi htjela blizance je
> r kako je imati decka - znam, kako je imati curicu - znam, e sad mi jos fale blizanci da zaokruzim opus, a ona mi odgovori: pa bolje da vam pozelim i to nego neku bolest!


E da samja reagirala na svaku slicnu izjavu svoje svekrve... Nije da joj nisam upamtila, ali mislim da je malo svekrva koje nemaju slicne izljeve bisera. Najbolje se praviti mutav i ne reagirati (ili pristojno i u sali nesto odgovoriti).
I sama sam radila kao Peterlin, na tragu toga je i bio moj prijasnji post, a mislim da je i previse panicarenja oko tih bakterija i zaraza. Nisam cula da je se icije dijete razbolilo od babina, sama nisam prakticirala tetra pelenu, cak ni peglanje robice, ruke je prao kako je tko htio, nisam zagledavala. I nikome nista!

----------


## mishekica

A ježi ga, nismo svi isti. Ja ne mogu napraviti niti zamisliti pola stvari koje su neke od vas nabrojale.

----------


## uporna

Joj ovo je moja tema.
Nakon dugih godina postupaka i života u dvoje usrećio nas je naš sinek. Ali....
život se okrenuo ne za 180 nego za 360 stupnjeva. Dovoljno je reći da je mm rekao da se ovoliku dugo ne poznamo da bi se rastao (dovoljno o tome koliko sam se promijenila). Muž totalno pao u drugi plan a cijelih 13 godina bio je jedini kojem sam posvećivala pažnju, slobodni za lutanja, odjednom izgubljeni u novoj ulogi. Sam start od rođenja pa dijete završilo na neonatologiji pa poslano iz rodilišta drito u zaraznu i tek onda doma. Novopečena mama koja se ne snalazi. Doma odbor za doček (sveki živi  u kući ali šogorica i šogor i nećakinje mm-a dočekuju dugoželjenog nećaka) a ja luda i željna svoje sobe, kreveta, mira i da se posvetim i upoznam sa svojim djetetom.
Dojenje uz silnu želju i muku (skroz uvučene bradavice, malena bebica 2750 koja nema snage, preumorna mama, između dojenja izdajanje a on pada na težini te uz dojenje dohrana sa AD - popustila u panici mm-a). Uspjeli smo dojiti samo na lijevu cicu (desnu nije prihvaćao nikako) ali uz nadohranu sa izdojenim i AD do 5 mjeseca života. 
Svekrva - divna žena, ima mana a imam i ja, ali sve što treba nije joj teško, skuhati, oprati, očistiti što god samo sam trebala reći. I bilo je teško uz svu tu pomoć. I mm je maksimalno pomagao ali sjećam se da sam jedva stizala pojesti (servirane obroke) a i tuširanje mi je bilo ono wow doživljaj da se stigne obaviti.
S druge strane bilo mi je krivo da moji roditelji, buraz i familija također ne vide dijete, tako da su kod nas babinje krenule jako jako rano i trajale, dok su se izredali svi prijatelji i familija, mjesecima. Meni je to sve išlo na živce jer jednstavno nije običaj ljude dočekati sa keksima i kavom, minimalno naresci ako ne i konkretno (hendlali su mm i sveki) ali jednstavn meni je sve to smetalo (samo sam htjela svoj mir). Opet nisu dolazili stranci već meni dragi i bliski ljudi tako da nisam imala srca odbiti posjete. Uredno sam se povlačila u početku na dojenje u sobu, a poslije uredno dojila pred svima (ako je bilo muških više radi njih nego sebe stavila bi tetru da se baš ne vidi drito cica a poslije niti to).
Mene je ručak dočekao kao i svaki dan konzultacije što jesti (tipa kuhano, juhice i da beba nema grčeve).
Ono što je nas  spasilo bilo je zamatanje djeteta u pelenu ili pamučnu dekicu (stvarno je djelovalo) a čarobni umirujući zvuci bili su fen (koji je nakon par mjeseci crko).
Zvukove iz vana eliminirala sam na način da bi lagano pustila umirujuću muziku u sobi dok djete spava i to je pomagalo da lajanje psa (susjedovog) ili drugi iznenadni glasni zvukovi ne bude dijete.
Nije mi bilo bed ljudima reći da prije nego prime dijete da operu ruke, ali im je teže padalo kada sam branila da ga ljube u ruke koje bi dijete guralo u usta (to mi je bio horor a to su radile baka mm-a i njena šogorica).
Bilo je zbilja teško i nekako se ne sjećam da su ljudi pričali da je roditeljstvo tako iscrpljujuće (čak sam pomišljala da sam nezahvalna da nakon toliko željenog djeteta nisam u stanju uživati u njemu i to me bacalo u očaj). 
Kako je dijete raslo bilo je sve lakše hendlati ga, uzeti auto i otići i naći se na Bundeku sa drugim mamama- forumašicama jer u mom kvartu niti se imaš gdje šetati niti puno mladih mama (ja ih barem nisam sretala).
Vrijeme je najbolji lijek da čovjek zaboravi sve one teške trenutke i uživa u svim blagodatima zdravog djeteta i njegovim biserima koji su iz dana u dan sve veći. 

Sada čekamo drugo dijete (željeli smo ali nismo baš neke nade polagali u uspijeh) i jedan dan sam se sjetila onog perioda dojenje/izdajalica/nadohrana/neispavanost/babinje i još dodala četverogodišnjaka koji će tražiti svoje vrijeme i koje mu moram pružiti maksimalno + ja još starija nego onda i ulovila me panika da sam se ozbiljno zapitala hoću li ja to moći. Sjetih se i financijsih posljedica roditeljske naknade od 2.500 kn i činjenice da je dugo vremena trebalo da se koliko toliko normalizira stanje. Ali nekako vjerujem da ćemo sve to mi preborditi, jer gledam svoje dijete i mislim da je vrijedno sve muke i truda a ljubav prema njemu samo sve više raste i raste. Bit će lijepo imati dvoje djece.

Ono što mogu savjetovati mladim mamama da kuća ne mora blistati (to je bitnije kad propužu nego dok su mali), ali zato je bitno da se pokuša za sebe odvojiti malo vremena i nemojte se bojati članovima obitelji uvaliti poslove jer to je veća pomoć nego da oni drže bebu dok vi čistite kuću. I mogu primjetiti da je bitno da je dijete naviklo na ljude oko sebe jer lakše je s vremenom ostaviti ga na 1-2 sata da bi se nešto obavilo (lječnik, frizer, vježbanje bilo što).

----------


## Peterlin

> Zaboravih: mishekica pa imas odlicno opravdnje uvesti kontrolirani - reducirani - il nikakav (po osobnoj zelji) ritam posjeta. Naime sezona gripe je, beba nema imunitet, ti se ne bi smjela razboliti... svi argumenti, i oni najpristojniji su na na tvojoj strani.
> 
> Peterlin je to super rijesila - babinjaca (ajme groznog termina) za pozeljeti


 :Love: 

Ont. ima to veze s godinama - ja sam starijega rodila s 38, mlađega s 39+, ali da sam imala i 15 godina manje, mislim da bi bilo isto... 

Ipak, moram priznati da sam (kad su djeca napunila 6 mjeseci i kasnije) rado prihvatila svaku vrstu pomoći, trebalo mi je.

----------


## Tiziana

> Nisam cula da je se icije dijete razbolilo od babina, sama nisam prakticirala tetra pelenu, cak ni peglanje robice, ruke je prao kako je tko htio, nisam zagledavala. I nikome nista!


Moje prvo djete se tako razbolilo i proveo dva tjedna na intenzivnoj njezi s dve vrste infuzije antibiotika. Pa ti sad zamisli dojit dijete isprepleteno cjevcicama na bolnickoj stolici a jedva sjedis i hodas jer si uz ooogroman epiz.rez i blagi prolaps rodila 4 i po kile djeteta

----------


## Lili75

cure moje,stvarno kad čujem sve ove naše priče, svaka je "posebna" za sebe, al gle ti nas žene šta nismo snažne i moćne što sve možemo i hoćemo.
al mislim da je pametno prihvatit pomoć, i *uporna* tako si me raznježila vidjet ćeš da će ovaj put sve bit lakše, vi uhodani, manje strahova,...i ovaj put nemoj dragom popustit  :Smile:  uživaj draga, ljubi mi malog princa, mogle bi na jednu kavicu kao nekad, da okupimo ekipu s MPO šta kažeš?

*Beti3*, strašna si samo veliki ljudi se mogu tako ponašati, svaka čast.

----------


## Lili75

e da ja nisam baš neka higijeničarka tek sad to vidim, ja baš nisma pazila na toliko stvari...

----------


## sss

> MM je bio "domaćica" kad je dolazila jedna skupina gostiju pa je izvadio pladanj s narescima na stol i sjeo. 
> 
> A ja sam onda izvadila kruh, krastavce, masline, sir s vrhnjem, tanjure, pribor, salvete... Ajvar sam zaboravila. 
> Bilo mi je neugodno pred gostima mu govoriti da doda to i to... I u koju zdjelicu da stavi.. I koje tanjure... Bilo je jednostavnije da ja to sama postavim. 
> 
> E, da, a trebam li napomenuti da sam ga zamolila da sve to pripremimo ranije, tako da izbjegnemo konfuziju kad ljudi dođu?


MM mene uporno trenira da kad nam ljudi dođu oni pomažu oko serviranja, rezanja, postavljanja stola... Meni je to isprva bilo strašno, također sam htjela imati sve unaprijed pripremljeno, smišljeno, savršeno... ali, stvari se lagano mijenjaju, pokušavam si olakšati sve skupa, olabaviti malo i tako... Njemu dan-danas nije jasno kako meni nije neugodno ne pomoći ženi kojoj dođemo u kuću - jer tako se radilo u Njemačkoj, gdje je odrastao. Nije meni teško pomoći, ali ne sjetim se, a često žene i ''brane'' kuhinju i ne puštaju nikog blizu. Kod nas je uobičajenije da domaćica preuzme ulogu super-žene i sve napravi sama, posluži i sve pospremi kad ljudi odu. Svatko ima drugačiji prag podnošenja motanja ''stranaca'' po kuhinji. Možda je tvoj muž, kao i moj često, jednostavno mislio da će si ljudi sami uzeti što im treba, prekopati po frižideru i sl., jer je to njima normalno  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Nisam ni ja neka higijenicarka :D ali, lijepo sam znala zamoliti da operu ruke prije uzimanja bebe. I drage su mi (ispeglane) :D tetra pelene.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nisam ni ja neka higijenicarka :D ali, lijepo sam znala zamoliti da operu ruke prije uzimanja bebe. I drage su mi (ispeglane) :D tetra pelene.


 :Grin: 

a ja sam u to doba toliko žudjela za malo odrasle ćakule, da sam potrpila ako mi nešto i nije baš pasalo sto posto  :Grin:

----------


## rehab

Bože dragi, ja se uz vaše higijenske mjere osjećam kao nemajka  :škartoc: 

A ove postove o djeci koja spavaju cijelu noć jer imaju overdose mamu i sramotnim umjetnim bućkurišima, bolje da i ne komentiram  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

On-topic - strana roditeljstva koja me najviše pila, ali baš najviše, je ta večernja satnica.
Sinoć sam ih uspavala oko 9. Palčić se probudio u 22:30 i probudio i brata.
Opet je bilo show do 00:30.
Pa dobro kad će počet normalna satnica, kad ću imat pol sata na večer da se saberem, operem na miru zube i odem spavat bez da sam izbezumljena od umora  :cupakosu:  :gaah:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## *mamica*

> Pa dobro kad će počet normalna satnica, kad ću imat pol sata na večer da se saberem, operem na miru zube i odem spavat bez da sam izbezumljena od umora


Nikada. Uvijek će naći oni nešto da te izbezume prije spavanja  :Grin: 

Prvo svojim nespavanjem, pa školom, pa pubertetom, pa izlascima, pa nevjestama... Djeca su to, nađu oni načina  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

> Bože dragi, ja se uz vaše higijenske mjere osjećam kao nemajka


x

----------


## Jadranka

> a ja sam u to doba toliko žudjela za malo odrasle ćakule, da sam potrpila ako mi nešto i nije baš pasalo sto posto


x

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Nikada. Uvijek će naći oni nešto da te izbezume prije spavanja 
> 
> Prvo svojim nespavanjem, pa školom, pa pubertetom, pa izlascima, pa nevjestama... Djeca su to, nađu oni načina


Što reći osim  :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## vissnja

> a ja sam u to doba toliko žudjela za malo odrasle ćakule, da sam potrpila ako mi nešto i nije baš pasalo sto posto


o da

ja sam u trudnoći pripremila teren kod svih: mužu sam rekla da kaže svom delu familije a ja sam rastrubila po svojoj i kod prijatelja kako ćemo posete primati kad se dojenje uhoda, beba malo ojača, bla, bla...
o kako sam se pokajala!
ja, naravno, ništa po kući nisam radila, šta god mama ili MM urade meni je bilo i više nego dobro. kuvala mama ili smo naručivali hranu. kuća se nije prljala, nije imala od čega.
i tako ja po ceo dan sedim/ležim sa bebom koja sisa i spava, sisa i spava a i kad plače dam joj sisu pa se opet dosađujem, spavam, gledam TV
a niko da navrati
pa ja zovem drugarice, kažem ajd svratite, a one meni: nemoj da nas zoveš iz pristojnosti, daj sačekaćemo još pa ćemo ti doći kad stvarno budeš mogla. a ja njih molim da dođu još odmah jer se ubijam od dosade.
nemam pojma da li je iko od gostiju prao ruke, nisam to kontrolisala.
bebu su dobili na ruke svi koji su hteli.
sedela sam gde god sa jastukom za dojenje oko struka i dojila dok smo se družili.
nije bilo robe za peglanje, nije mi trebala nikakva pomoć. jedino što su se gosti sami posluživali ako MM nije bio tu.

----------


## Anemona

> Nikada. Uvijek će naći oni nešto da te izbezume prije spavanja 
> 
> Prvo svojim nespavanjem, pa školom, pa pubertetom, pa izlascima, pa nevjestama... Djeca su to, nađu oni načina


Ja sam shvatila prije cca godinu dana ili malo više da mi najviše fali mir prije spavanja.
Imam dogovor s MM i djetetom da se ja u 20 isključim. 
Nema me!
Tuširam se, odem u šetnju, ili se pokupim u krevet, gledam tv,... imam vrijeme za sebe.
Dijete kojem je inače svaka druga riječ bila mama se u roku tjedan dana naviknulo, da je u to doba glavni tata i točka.
Ako sam neke dane "sposobnija" uključim se i ja u spremanje djeteta na spavanje ili tako nešto, ali inače me "nema".

Dodatak: nisam se ja "pametna" rodila, prvo mi je trebalo da puknem po šavovima, pa da skužim da trebam vrijeme za sebe i uzmem ga bez specijalne najave.

----------


## cvijeta73

e vissnja, baš tako. a brzo me prošao i sram za vadit sisu. sve za ćakulu  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> e vissnja, baš tako. a brzo me prošao i sram za vadit sisu. sve za ćakulu


Nama je npr. pasao prve tri godine totalni mir, samo nas troje,... i tu smo se nekako otuđili od drugih, a sad bih ih najradije mamila nazad i sa 100 eura ako treba. :Grin:

----------


## ines31

Hmm, teme, ne znam otkud bih krenula, ukratko mi kad smo izašli iz bolnice sjatilo se valjda sva rodbina već prvi dan u stan od 39 kvadrata pa da poludiš, te narednih 10 dana mama, tetka, sestrična i nas troje u tom stanu, meni naravno neugodno nekog tjerat nitko nije iz Zagreba svi uzeli godišnje, sve je to lijepo ali zamarajuće, svi puni savjeta, dojenje nije išlo (uvučene bradavice) dijete gladno, plače ma ludilo, napokon se svi pokupe, a njega tad uhvate grčevi, mm radi ja sama po cijele dane udri nosaj, nosaj itd. Što se tiče svekrve to je već druga priča mogu samo reći da sam rodila 1.12. , a 25.12. su mi svekrva, svekar, brat od mm te njegova žena i jednogodišnje dijete došli na božićni ručak te nikome nije palo na pamet dali sam ja u stanju taj ručak napravit  s obzirom da sam ipak rodila na carski i to sam odradila ne znam kako (da su mi bar suđe oprali ), a o nekoj pomoći u kući mogla sam samo sanjati, i dalje mogu sanjati. Da ne duljim još o raznoraznim gostima koji su navikli naravno ne doći na kavu nego na kompletan ručak ili večeru toga još i sada ima ali sam smanjila na najmanje moguću mjeru. Treba naći vremena za sebe sve ja to znam i razumijem ali ja sam teško dolazila, a i sad teško dolazim do tog vremena, ali to me nije pokolebalo u želji da imam još djece te uskoro krećemo po bracu ili seku! Samo znam da imam dobru školu te ne želim nikoga vidjeti naredna dva mjeseca kad rodim (znam teško izvedivo, ali bar smanjiti na minimum posjete).

----------


## pomikaki

> Draga, imaš krivo... Mishekica je to mogla u startu riješiti. To je i trebala učiniti. Jednostavno je trebala reći mami "skuhaj mi to-i-to", a mužu reći "od tebe očekujem to-i-to" i gotovo! Doći će s godinama taj organizacijski dio. Ne mora ona sama, al MORA delegirati, tj. podijeliti radne zadatke i ne dati im da previše misle. Ovo je klasični primjer "puno babica -kilavo dijete".


Moram reagirati, uopće ne mora biti točno. Ja sam ostavila crno na bijelo, pismene upute. Samo mm-u, ne i mami ili svekrvi. i još sam poslije zvala iz rodilišta i sve ponovila, i nije pomoglo. Samo najbolji detalj, došao je po nas u rodilište bez as i bez robe koju bih ja obukla. Sav u oblacima.
Zato je sveki sve znala i bez da je se pita (što objašnjava i zašto joj sin živi u oblacima).

Posjete ni meni nisu smetale prvih tjedana, tek kasnije kad je krenulo višesatno plakanje. Nepranje ruku i ostalo navedeno ne registriram.

----------


## mishekica

> kuća se nije prljala, nije imala od čega.


Na ovo se moram osvrnuti... Kako??? Ja ne moram ni disati, a prašina se samo slaže. Da barem imamo tepihe i zavjese, mislila bih da je od toga. Ovako svaki j. dan možeš brisati, usisavati, brisati pod... Ne samo da mogu, već to i radim.  :Undecided: 


Što se tiče ovog "organizacijskog dijela" o kojem govori Peterlin... Meni je to glupo i ide mi na jetru. Mi smo dvije odrasle osobe u ravnopravnoj zajednici. Kog vraga bi svaki put i uvijek i beziznimno ja morala određivati (i naređivati) što, kako, kada i gdje? Kad smo mm i ja počeli živjeti zajedno rekla sam mu da ne želim od njega raditi invalida i da se mora biti u stanju brinuti sam za sebe. I jest, uglavnom. Samo se totalno raspustio otkad je beba rođena. Kao da smo dobili manje dužnosti, a ne još 100 puta više.  :Rolling Eyes:  I znam da muški mozak funkcionira na drugi način, ali to ne znači da nisu u stanju donijeti odluku koji jogurt kupiti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Peterlin

> Na ovo se moram osvrnuti... Kako??? Ja ne moram ni disati, a prašina se samo slaže. Da barem imamo tepihe i zavjese, mislila bih da je od toga. Ovako svaki j. dan možeš brisati, usisavati, brisati pod... Ne samo da mogu, već to i radim. 
> 
> 
> Što se tiče ovog "organizacijskog dijela" o kojem govori Peterlin... Meni je to glupo i ide mi na jetru. Mi smo dvije odrasle osobe u ravnopravnoj zajednici. Kog vraga bi svaki put i uvijek i beziznimno ja morala određivati (i naređivati) što, kako, kada i gdje? Kad smo mm i ja počeli živjeti zajedno rekla sam mu da ne želim od njega raditi invalida i da se mora biti u stanju brinuti sam za sebe. I jest, uglavnom. Samo se totalno raspustio otkad je beba rođena. Kao da smo dobili manje dužnosti, a ne još 100 puta više.  I znam da muški mozak funkcionira na drugi način, ali to ne znači da nisu u stanju donijeti odluku koji jogurt kupiti.


Pa dobro, kad ne želiš izražavati svoje želje (kao da ideš roditi svaka dva tjedna, iskreno ne kužim - ja bih naručila crveni tepih, ne da bih nego i jesam) onda nek ti bude. Ako na vrijeme ne shvatiš da rođenje djeteta zahtijeva prilagodbu i da moraš mužu pomoći, onda će ti biti teško. Tja, neki misle da je to neizbježno. Ali vrati se za mjesec-dva pročitati svoje stare postove da vidimo jesi li promijenila mišljenje.

----------


## mishekica

Najozbiljnije ne razumijem što si htjela reći. Rodila sam dijete i sad moram mužu jasno i glasno reći što i kako treba napraviti jer je prije dva mjeseca bio sposoban sam od sebe uzeti krpu i obrisati prašinu, a danas više nije? I kako je sad odjednom dijete krivo da on više ne zna obrisati prašinu? I čemu se ja tu moram prilagoditi?  :Confused:

----------


## vissnja

> Na ovo se moram osvrnuti... Kako??? Ja ne moram ni disati, a prašina se samo slaže. Da barem imamo tepihe i zavjese, mislila bih da je od toga. Ovako svaki j. dan možeš brisati, usisavati, brisati pod... Ne samo da mogu, već to i radim.


e zato što ne znaš kako se prlja kad je veće dete stalno u kući  :Grin: 
sad mi ono pre izgleda smešno 

šalu na stranu, ja ne vidim da se dnevno prlja stan u kome ljudi normalno provode vreme (ne gađaju se blatom ili hranom)
ok, prašina se obriše za 10 minuta, ali nikako svaki dan, možda svaki četvrti ako sam dobro raspoložena
u stanu sa malom bebom uglavnom se izuvaju pa se usisava jednom u 5-7 dana

ja sam imala jedan period u životu kada sam bila opsednuta čistoćom, kad mi je svako zrno prašine smetalo, kad sam samo ja umela da počistim, operem, složim a svi drugi su to radili loše. ali taj period je bio moj "pad" kada sam bila nezadovoljna sobom, ova opsednutost čistoćom je došla samo kao nuspojava kao i mnoge druge. i to se rešilo jednom dobrom psihoterapijom.

----------


## Teica

*Mishekica,* kužim kako ti je i što te muči i zato šaljem veeeeeliki zagrljaj  :Heart: 

i sms  :Smile:  !

----------


## *mamica*

> Što se tiče ovog "organizacijskog dijela" o kojem govori Peterlin... Meni je to glupo i ide mi na jetru. Mi smo dvije odrasle osobe u ravnopravnoj zajednici. Kog vraga bi svaki put i uvijek i beziznimno ja morala određivati (i naređivati) što, kako, kada i gdje? Kad smo mm i ja počeli živjeti zajedno rekla sam mu da ne želim od njega raditi invalida i da se mora biti u stanju brinuti sam za sebe. I jest, uglavnom. Samo se totalno raspustio otkad je beba rođena. Kao da smo dobili manje dužnosti, a ne još 100 puta više. * I znam da muški mozak funkcionira na drugi način, ali to ne znači da nisu u stanju donijeti odluku koji jogurt kupiti.*


Moj muž nakon 6 zajedničkih godina zove iz dućana da pita KOJI će sir kupiti. Taj isti sir koji jedemo/režemo/ribamo apsolutno svaki dan i koji smo dosad ZAJEDNO kupili već stopedesetmilijuna puta. 

Što se prije pomiriš sa činjenicom da su muškarci s Marsa, a žene s Venere, bit će ti lakše. 
Pošto i sama mrzim kvocanje, radije odabirem lijep razgovor u kojem mu dajem do znanja što on može učiniti da mi olakša život. I naravno da taj razgovor treba obaviti svako par mjeseci, brzo oni to zaborave.

Apropo čišćenja... mislim da tu prašinu vidiš jedino TI. I da definitivno moraš malo olabaviti po tom pitanju.

Mislim, ne moraš... ali bit će ti sve teže i teže. Slomit ćeš se jednog dana ako ne shvatiš da slaganje po boji, abecedi, veličini i materijalu nije ni od kakve važnosti na život, kao ni pod koji se čisti tek svaka 3-4 dana. Tu je odluka tvoja, shvaćaš li da griješiš ili ne i želiš li to promijeniti ili ne.

----------


## Anci

Cvijeto, ja sam asocijalna :D
Kad mi netko dodje iz tramvaja, nema te cakule koja bi me zavarala. Odi, brate, operi ruke  :Grin:  pa cu zakuhat jednu. To govorim za period kad su djeca bas bebe. 

Sto se tice ovog drugog...Moj muz je rodjen da mu se daju popisi  :Grin:  
Prvi put sam naglo otisla, ok u 39 tjednu  :Grin:  pa mi je sam birao robu za doma. Ajme! Majica taman do ruba hlaca i peilicno plitke hlace. A ja s tuferom od CR. uopce se ne sjecam kako sam dosla doma.

----------


## rehab

Moj je dragi mužić odlučio ublistati kuću za moj dolazak iz rodilište. Prvi put u životu je krenuo očistiti wc, naprskao ga sredstvom za čišćenje, i umjesto da ispere to što je naprskao, samo ga je elegantno pobrisao krpom  :Grin:  Ja došla, a wc masan, a nosnice izjeda smradomiris sredstva za čišćenje ! Moram li spomenuti da on nije niti primijetio razliku  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

Pa ja ne znam jesu li ti vaši muževi čistili išta pre deteta?
Moj nije neki čistunac, pre bi se reklo da je štrokavac. A nije ni da redovno održava kuću tip top, ali ako mu kažem da očisti, ili ako se (!) sam seti tj. zna da mora (u slučaju mog povratka iz porodilišta), onda to i uradi kako treba. 

Ja se sećam, bila sam relativno klinka, možda 12-15 godina, kako sam sa pola uha slušala kuhinjske priče o tome zašto se neka tamo razvela od muža. Pa su moja mama i baka komentarisale kako je ona uvek sve radila po kući i mužu otimala posao iz ruku jer ona to zna bolje. A kad ju je pustio da "ona to bolje" onda se razvela jer on ne radi ništa po kući. Mislim, sad ja znam da to svakako nije razlog za razvod, ali onda su mi se te reči urezale i trudila sam se maksimalno da ne zvocam a naročito da se ne busam pred mužem da ću ja to da uradim. Šta god prihvati i kako god uradi odlično je samo da ne moram ja.

----------


## crnka84

Mi smo sad u preslagivanju ormara, pravimo mjesto za novog člana. I toga se prihvatio većinom MM, maksimalna pomoć, i onda mi još kaže: eto vidiš tako se to radi  :Embarassed: 
Inače nije za spremanje po kući, dođe mu pa usisa ili sl., više je tip koji će izvesti D da mi ne smeta, i to mi puno bolje odgovara. Kad su u pitanju neke veće generalke, onda se rasporedimo tko će što. Funkcionira.

----------


## Anemona

> Pa ja ne znam jesu li ti vaši muževi čistili išta pre deteta?
> Moj nije neki čistunac, pre bi se reklo da je štrokavac. A nije ni da redovno održava kuću tip top, ali ako mu kažem da očisti, ili ako se (!) sam seti tj. zna da mora (u slučaju mog povratka iz porodilišta), onda to i uradi kako treba.


X
Ne mogu se načuditi tome. Dajte im malo slobode, neka i oni čiste, peglaju, peru veš,... možda im se dopadne. :Laughing: 
Ne znam da li se mojem dopalo ili ne, ali ja sam se preporodila od kad sam pustila kontrolu iz svojih ruku. :Grin:

----------


## palčica

Onda moram pohvaliti mm da smo u kućanskim poslovima ravnopravni. Opet sad kad manje radi. Danas sam ja npr. sredila robu, suđe, prašinu, prošetala dijete (i sebe!), on je usisao, oprao pod, otišao u dućan (tu kupuje samoinicijativno, bez papirića), skuhao ručak. 

Tako je odgajan, mada mu se otac zgražao što majka čini od njega. Sve radi, od kuhanja (tu ja nisam baš idealna partnerica), šivanja zavjesa, do peglanja. Moram ovih dana sveki odvesti na kolač da joj zahvalim na tome.

----------


## palčica

Da, noć prije dolaska iz rodilišta, viđen je kako u jedan ujutro pere terasu.  :Laughing:

----------


## *mamica*

Ja svome dajem slobode i vise nego on to zeli  :Grin:  ne da zna cistiti nego je godinama zivio sam, kuhao, prao, pospremao, sivao... Nikada necu moci usisati, oprati kupaonicu, sloziti ormar ili spakirati kofer kao on. Ali zato ce donijeti bebi na izlasku iz rodilista robicu za 6 mj i pitati koji sir kupiti  :Grin:  takav je to sklop mozga!

----------


## Peterlin

Pa to isto naši muževi misle o nama (i to s razlogom), štajaznam kad je autu vrijeme za registraciju?? Nit znam nit me preveč zanima, osim ako zajedno moramo zatvarati financijsku konstrukciju. A bilo je tih tema već do sada 100... Svi mi imamo svoje slijepe točke. Ja odavno ne pokušavam čitati misli niti očekujem da se čitaju moje. Pa imamo jezik da komuniciramo. Tko to ne nauči, kandidat je za onaj topic o ljubomori i gorim stvarima.

----------


## twin

Uh kad smo kod svekrva da se i ja izjadam. Dosle princeza i ja kuci, naravno moja mama skuhala rucak, sveki nije dosla. 4-ti dan beba zavrsi na intenzivnoj u Zaraznoj, ja placem i izdajam se cijeli dan. Dodje sveki vidjeti me i prica jbnih 1,5 h o necakinji. Ja ludim, ne znam sto ce biti s mojom tek rodjenom bebom, prognoze su bile mjesec dana u bolnici. Kad vise nisam mogla, digla sam se i rekla da vise ne mogu to slusati, otisla sam u sobu. 
Ne smijem se toga niti sjetiti. Bilo je tu jos svega, sad smo ok, samo ne precesto. Postujem je kao mamu mog muza i to je to

----------


## Sumskovoce

I MM je živio sam dugo godina, sve zna radit, i često uleti s kućanskim poslovima. Gotova su vremena kad sam govorila Sjedi ljubavi, ja ću  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

i, na kraju, najveći problem roditeljstva ispadaju - svekrve.  :Grin: 
to je fakat malo skeri, kad razmislite.
da je napraviti anketu, mislim da bi max 10% bilo nas zadovoljno sa svekrvama.
ja se znam zapitati zašto je to tako.
i mislim si da ću ja biti sigurno super svekrva.
onda dođem do zaključka  - da, biti ću super svekrva ako mi snaha bude simpatična.
jel možda problem u tome što nikad nisu? simpatične, mislim  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

Nakon koje sinove godine žena prestaje razmišljati kao nevista i počinje razmišljati kao svekrva?
Sudeći po Betinim i cvijetinim postovima.

Čini mi se da sam ja još samo snaha  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Cvijeto, ja sam super zadovoljna svojom svekrvom, meni je dovoljno da ne zivim s njom. Da moram kojim slucajem zivjeti s njom, mrzila bi i nju i sebe i sve druge prisutne.

----------


## marta

I nekako ne vjerujem bas da cu bit omiljena sveki, jednostavno nisam taj tip.

----------


## *mamica*

> i, na kraju, najveći problem roditeljstva ispadaju - svekrve. 
> to je fakat malo skeri, kad razmislite.
> da je napraviti anketu, mislim da bi max 10% bilo nas zadovoljno sa svekrvama.
> ja se znam zapitati zašto je to tako.
> i mislim si da ću ja biti sigurno super svekrva.
> onda dođem do zaključka  - da, biti ću super svekrva ako mi snaha bude simpatična.
> jel možda problem u tome što nikad nisu? simpatične, mislim


Kada pročitam cca 80% postova koji su općenito na cijelom ovom forumu napisani o svekrvama i umjesto riječ "svekrva" ubacim "moja mama", sigurna sam da ti isti postovi ne bi bili napisani jer nam jednostavno ne bi smetalo. Ne bi primjećivale sve učinjeno i izrečeno da su to naše mame u pitanju. A isto to mislim i kada je u pitanju moj odnos sa vlastitom svekrvom. Jednostavno, svekrve su pod povećalom  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

> Jurana, nije tu bilo još prave povezanosti u dobi tvojih sinova, dapače, mislim da im je to bio najgori period (nemaš mjesece u potpisu pa ne znam točno). Negdje do godinu dana mlađeg je bila idila, onda tamo oko godine i po pa do dvije i po, tri više je davalo na pakao, lol, a recimo negdje od D.-ove 4 da se zapravo druže. Sjećam se da su išli sami u osvajanje Orlove glave (neka stijena u našoj uvali) onog ljeta kad je D. imao 4 i po. Ima taj odnos uspone i padove, nekad smo i očajavali koliko se mlate (a s tako nepravednim odnosom snaga), plus što je D. razvio neke vrlo nesimpatične strategije borbe za opstanak. Ali na kraju, puno toga o nama ovisi, o tome koliko vidimo i kako reagiramo.


Hvala na odgovoru. Pogubila sam se malo među sličnim temama koje su sad aktualne pa kasnim.
Moj će mlađi u travnju imati 3 godine pa je to, dakle, to lošije razdoblje. Mada nije to ništa posebno strašno.

A i istina je ovo o nesimpatičnim strategijama. Možete zamisliti moje iznenađenje kad je mlađi zalijepio trisku nekom dječaku na plaži koji mu nije htio dati bager, a još ni govorio pošteno nije. Odakle mu uopće ideja?

----------


## laumi

ne znam, kod nas nije tako. svekrva ne poštuje ni MM-a ni mene, ponaša se prema nama kao da smo balavci i tu je najveći problem. moja mama nije savršena, ali nas tretira ko odrasle osobe i ne pokušava nam se miješati u odgoj. mislim da je to neki minumum za dobre odnose.

----------


## marta

Meni je najgori period ovaj sad u kojem jedan ima 10 a drugi 7 godina jer se gnjave od jutra do mraka, a jednom smo ih nasli kako se obracunavaju ko da su u ringu, karataskom opremom opremljeni.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne znam, kod nas nije tako. svekrva ne poštuje ni MM-a ni mene, ponaša se prema nama kao da smo balavci i tu je najveći problem. moja mama nije savršena, ali nas tretira ko odrasle osobe i ne pokušava nam se miješati u odgoj. mislim da je to neki minumum za dobre odnose.


da, reče ona sa ovim svojim majčino_mlijeko_aktivizmom  :Grin:  pa nek snaja izvadi bocu il dudu, samo da je vidim.  :lool: 
minimum za dobre odnose je svakako udaljenost od najmanje dvije autobusne stanice, kao što marta kaže. 
a i nepetljanje, al tu smo bojim se više manje svi tanki  :Grin:  
mislim da mamica dobro zbori. jednostavno, od vlastite mame ne primjećujemo. 
no, dobro, offtopik sam, ovi svekrva postovi me uvijek malo zabrinu  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> ne znam, kod nas nije tako. svekrva ne poštuje ni MM-a ni mene, ponaša se prema nama kao da smo balavci i tu je najveći problem. moja mama nije savršena, ali nas tretira ko odrasle osobe i ne pokušava nam se miješati u odgoj. mislim da je to neki minumum za dobre odnose.


*laumi*, da li ima šanse da to ima veze s tim što ste se mladi vjenčali i živjeli s njom u istoj kući?
Meni to izgleda kao da vas ona gleda baš tako kao što kažeš - balavci, ali zato što ima taj neki stav od prvog dana.
Dok s druge strane tvoji roditelji vas vidi samo kao "gotove proizvode".

Imam sličan primjer. Jedna poznanica se rano udala, s 18 i od tada žive s njezinim roditeljima. Sad več ima veliku djecu, a nedavno mi priča kako su zaspali ujutro pa je vodila dijete prekasno u školu, pa se morala zaprijetiti djeci da ne kažu baki (njenoj mami) kako su kasnili.
Meni je to bilo toliko smiješno, jer je udana več cca 12 godina, a još ima taj dojam da je mala i da mama mora na nju paziti.
Možda tako i vaša sveki.

----------


## Mima

Ja sam kasno rodila a nisam se nešto posebno mlada niti udala i nikad nismo živjeli sa roditeljima pa moja mama uvijek mene i MM-a doživljava kao djecu. To je mentalni sklop, način odgoja, pojma nemam. Meni je to najčešće smiješno, ali MM se teško sa tim nosi.

Sa svekrvom nemam problema  :Grin:

----------


## evanoi

> Hmm, teme, ne znam otkud bih krenula, ukratko mi kad smo izašli iz bolnice sjatilo se valjda sva rodbina već prvi dan u stan od 39 kvadrata pa da poludiš, te narednih 10 dana mama, tetka, sestrična i nas troje u tom stanu, meni naravno neugodno nekog tjerat nitko nije iz Zagreba svi uzeli godišnje, sve je to lijepo ali zamarajuće, svi puni savjeta, dojenje nije išlo (uvučene bradavice) dijete gladno, plače ma ludilo, napokon se svi pokupe, a njega tad uhvate grčevi, mm radi ja sama po cijele dane udri nosaj, nosaj itd. Što se tiče svekrve to je već druga priča mogu samo reći da sam rodila 1.12. , a 25.12. su mi svekrva, svekar, brat od mm te njegova žena i jednogodišnje dijete došli na božićni ručak te nikome nije palo na pamet dali sam ja u stanju taj ručak napravit  s obzirom da sam ipak rodila na carski i to sam odradila ne znam kako (da su mi bar suđe oprali ), a o nekoj pomoći u kući mogla sam samo sanjati, i dalje mogu sanjati. Da ne duljim još o raznoraznim gostima koji su navikli naravno ne doći na kavu nego na kompletan ručak ili večeru toga još i sada ima ali sam smanjila na najmanje moguću mjeru. Treba naći vremena za sebe sve ja to znam i razumijem ali ja sam teško dolazila, a i sad teško dolazim do tog vremena, ali to me nije pokolebalo u želji da imam još djece te uskoro krećemo po bracu ili seku! Samo znam da imam dobru školu te ne želim nikoga vidjeti naredna dva mjeseca kad rodim (znam teško izvedivo, ali bar smanjiti na minimum posjete).


jednostavno kad te ljudi nazovu, reci im da je patronažna strogo zabranila posjete sljedećih mjesec dana dok bebica ne ojača. tako je meni lakše odbijati ljude :Smile:  sama patronažna mi dala tu ideju. i meni htjeli doć rodbina odmah prvi dan doma kad smo došli iz rodilišta. a za rodbinu s muževe strane, to on isto na finjak rješava. a da kuham ručke i bilo šta, čak i kave da kuham u fazi oporavka... zaboravi! uz osmijeh otvoreno kažem: Ajme, sve me boli, ne dižem se skoro za niš, dobro da imam muža. Mogu ti ponuditi cedevitu ili sok? sorry  :Wink: " Smješak na oči i gotovo. Budi si ti i beba prije svega. Tko će se ljutiti, njegov problem!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Cvijeto, ja sam super zadovoljna svojom svekrvom, meni je dovoljno da ne zivim s njom. Da moram kojim slucajem zivjeti s njom, mrzila bi i nju i sebe i sve druge prisutne.


Potpis na ovo, i na slijedeći post o sebi kao ne-omiljenoj svekrvi. 
I svoje i njegove roditelje obožavam baš zato što ne živimo zajedno. To je moj osobni recept za ljubav.

A moji su me starci prestali doživljavat kao dijete kad sam postala mama. Iako mislim da me još zovu "Mala" kad me nema (I kad nema nećakinje  :Laughing:  )

----------


## laumi

> da, reče ona sa ovim svojim majčino_mlijeko_aktivizmom  pa nek snaja izvadi bocu il dudu, samo da je vidim.


  :Grin:  Ma ja ti uopće nemam problem s prihvaćanjem tuđih izbora. Baš sam razmišljala kakva ću ja biti svekrva. Iskreno, ne znam kako će moja eventualna snaha biti zadovoljna sa mnom, ali ja ću se u svakom slučaju truditi da je prihvatim kao osobu kakva je, a ne kakva bih ja htjela da bude (sad vježbam s najstarijom kćeri). I trudit ću se da dajem savjete jedino ako me pitaju. Ma, snahi ću biti do groba zahvalna jer ona koja se uda za mog kompliciranog sina zaslužuje da je nosim ko malo vode na dlanu.  :lool:

----------


## laumi

> *laumi*, da li ima šanse da to ima veze s tim što ste se mladi vjenčali i živjeli s njom u istoj kući?
> Meni to izgleda kao da vas ona gleda baš tako kao što kažeš - balavci, ali zato što ima taj neki stav od prvog dana.
> Dok s druge strane tvoji roditelji vas vidi samo kao "gotove proizvode".
> 
> Imam sličan primjer. Jedna poznanica se rano udala, s 18 i od tada žive s njezinim roditeljima. Sad več ima veliku djecu, a nedavno mi priča kako su zaspali ujutro pa je vodila dijete prekasno u školu, pa se morala zaprijetiti djeci da ne kažu baki (njenoj mami) kako su kasnili.
> Meni je to bilo toliko smiješno, jer je udana več cca 12 godina, a još ima taj dojam da je mala i da mama mora na nju paziti.
> Možda tako i vaša sveki.


 Nikad nismo živjeli u istom kućanstvu (kuća je podijeljena na dva odvojena stana, posebni ulaz). Sveki je ovakva i prema svojoj kćeri. Čak se i prema mojoj mami znala tako postavljati. Njezin je problem što sve mjeri svojim metrom i želi sve imati pod kontrolom pa ako nije onako kako ona radi ili kako ona hoće, nije dobro. A ne slažemo se zato što MM i ja ne pristajemo na takvu vrstu odnosa. U zadnje vrijeme se primirila, bit će da je shvatila.

----------


## anamar

neću biti svekrva.
to mi je olakotna okolnost u životu.  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Laumi, nisam do kraja napisala i ova poznanica živi u odvojenom kućanstvu od prvog dana. Nebitno.
Očito je to takav sklop kad je prema svima takva.

----------


## laumi

ma, bitno je samo da se ja više ne živciram. :alexis:

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je moja svekrva tim bolja sto zivim dalje on nje  :Smile: 
A i ona ima svakakvih provala i komentara i cudnih reakcija i zna mi ici na zivce, al sve u svemu nije losa. Al brate, znam i ja u drustvu sa njom imati svakakvih provala i komentara i cudnih reakcija, i sigurno i ja njoj znam ici na zivce. Valjda je sve to zato sto bi ja njenog sina samo za sebe, al i ona bi ga samo za sebe. Doduse, otkako su se rodili unuci, sina (njenog)  i ona i ja puno manje sljivimo :D Uglavnom, ide to na bolje s vremenom. Opusti se covjek.

----------


## Jadranka

Apropo, posjeta u kuci, ja sam rodila  md-ovom gradicu (zapravo selu, al on tvrdi da je gradic) i tamo nisam imala nikog svog i bilo mi je tako dosadno i tuzno samoj u kuci. Kad sam sa bebacevih dva miseca dosla na dva tjedna u Split, preporodila sam se. Te me stalno neko posjecuje, te stalno s nekim pricam, te mogu i dojit i pricat, ala gusta, a ne ono dojenje u tisini sobe, satima bez razgovora. Onda kad smo se vratili na selu, skuzila sam koliko mi nedostaju ljudi, pa sam md-a gnjavila da dovodi prijatelje doma, a oni svi ne zele, kao da ne bi smetali pa im neugodno, pa smetat ce mi, a ja jedva cekam da neko dodje. Doduse, onda je opet dosla neka faza kad su malom trebali mir i tisina za spavanje i za dojenje pa mi opet nisu previse pasali posjeti (osim u strogo odredjeno vrime), to je bilo kad smo se vec vratili natrag u Split. Nikad zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Iskreno kad pogledam unatrag, vjerujem da ni mojoj svekrvi nije bilo baš najlakše probaviti mene. :Grin: 
Istina je da svaki odnos ima dvije strane.

----------


## tangerina

A meni je baš bezveze kad, čim se netko požali na svekrvu, odmah krene "aha, evo na, sve su krive svekrve". Sasvim mi je jasno što je smetalo twin, ona je bila u tom trenu užasno zabrinuta za svoju bebu, a netko joj je došao i nije primijetio kako je njoj nego je pričao o nečem sa strane (doduše, možda iz dobrih namjera, twin, možda ti je htjela odvući misli sa brige, pa je ispalo neosjetljivo). Da je u postu pisalo susjeda ili tetka, više bi se vidio sam njegov sadržaj, a ne samo ta riječ na s.

----------


## trampolina

Ja stvarno ne znam zašto bi itko težio odnosu sa svekrvom, kao da gradim odnos s tetom u vrtiću. Potrebno je imati vrlo dobru suradnju radi interesa djece i to je to. Pogoditi me mogu samo ljudi koji su mi emocionalno bliski i prema kojima imam određena očekivanja. Mmova mama je točno to - njegova mama, od nje ne očekujem ništa, ni emocionalno ni materijalno.
Kad čitam neke postove imam utisak kao danevjeste imaju podsvjesnu želju svidit se svekrvama  :Laughing:  Ljudi, bitno je samo da su prema unucima dobri, a stvari koje krivo rade s njima mogu se reći na pristojan način. Bitno je da poslušaju  :Grin: 

Mishekica, TM j prešao na mračnu stranu, u zonu ugode  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja stvarno ne znam zašto bi itko težio odnosu sa svekrvom, kao da gradim odnos s tetom u vrtiću. Potrebno je imati vrlo dobru suradnju radi interesa djece i to je to. Pogoditi me mogu samo ljudi koji su mi emocionalno bliski i prema kojima imam određena očekivanja. Mmova mama je točno to - njegova mama, od nje ne očekujem ništa, ni emocionalno ni materijalno.
> Kad čitam neke postove imam utisak kao danevjeste imaju podsvjesnu želju svidit se svekrvama  Ljudi, bitno je samo da su prema unucima dobri, a stvari koje krivo rade s njima mogu se reći na pristojan način. Bitno je da poslušaju 
> 
> *Mishekica, TM j prešao na mračnu stranu, u zonu ugode*


Genijalno!

Do not underestimate the power of the dark side (ugodu) !  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja stvarno ne znam zašto bi itko težio odnosu sa svekrvom, kao da gradim odnos s tetom u vrtiću. Potrebno je imati vrlo dobru suradnju radi interesa djece i to je to. Pogoditi me mogu samo ljudi koji su mi emocionalno bliski i prema kojima imam određena očekivanja. Mmova mama je točno to - njegova mama, od nje ne očekujem ništa, ni emocionalno ni materijalno.
> Kad čitam neke postove imam utisak kao danevjeste imaju podsvjesnu želju svidit se svekrvama  Ljudi, bitno je samo da su prema unucima dobri, a stvari koje krivo rade s njima mogu se reći na pristojan način. Bitno je da poslušaju 
> 
> :


a ovo mi je tek noćna mora, da me doživljavaju kao tetu u vrtiću  :Grin: 
tangerina, ako si se na mene referirala, ja to samo gledam iz svoje, buduće perspektive, kako kaže jurana  :Grin: 
i fakat, dobar odnos snahe i svekrve, uz to još i blizak, je čini mi se baš rijedak. toliko rijedak da mi se čini da ne ovisi niti o snahi niti o svekrvi, dođe više kao neka prirodna zakonitost. pa se toga bojim  :Grin:

----------


## rehab

> Ja stvarno ne znam zašto bi itko težio odnosu sa svekrvom, kao da gradim odnos s tetom u vrtiću. Potrebno je imati vrlo dobru suradnju radi interesa djece i to je to. Pogoditi me mogu samo ljudi koji su mi emocionalno bliski i prema kojima imam određena očekivanja. Mmova mama je točno to - njegova mama, od nje ne očekujem ništa, ni emocionalno ni materijalno.
> Kad čitam neke postove imam utisak kao danevjeste imaju podsvjesnu želju svidit se svekrvama  Ljudi, bitno je samo da su prema unucima dobri, a stvari koje krivo rade s njima mogu se reći na pristojan način. Bitno je da poslušaju


A meni nije normalno da netko stavlja svekrvu u rang sa tetom u vrtiću. Pa zaboga, ona je sada moja obitelj, isto kao što je i moja majka sada obitelj mom mužu. Ne znam kako uopće sjedite za stolom, pijete kavu i kako se ponašate na obiteljskim okupljanjima sa osobom koju stavljate u okvir dobre suradnje radi interesa djece. Onda bih mogla proslaviti npr. Božić i sa tom tetom u vrtiću, ista stvar. Baš mi je tužno čitati ovakve stvari, i nekako mi se čini da je danas lakše zatvoriti nekome vrata, nego truditi se graditi dobar odnos. Ja svojoj svekrvi mogu štošta zamjeriti, kao i ona meni, ali nitko nije savršen, svi imamo svoje mane. Drugo je da se radi baš o nekoj babarogi (a ima i takvih nevjesta), ali ako se radi o iole normalnim osobama.... Ne znam, čudno mi je to.

----------


## lulu-mama

> dobar odnos snahe i svekrve, uz to još i blizak, je čini mi se baš rijedak. toliko rijedak da mi se čini da ne ovisi niti o snahi niti o svekrvi, dođe više kao neka prirodna zakonitost. pa se toga bojim


Možda ti se to čini jer osobe s dobrim odnosom nemaju što posebno pisati o tome. 
Ako ste iole normalni ljudi, mislim da se nemaš šta bojati.

Ja imam OK odnos sa sveki. Doduše ne blizak (ili bar ne blizak kako imam s nekim drugim ljudima). Moja sveki je sasvim pristojna žena. Onako, odgojena po starinski, ali shvaća da moji i njeni pogledi na svijet su različiti.
Voli se malo prtljati u naše stvari, ali mene to uopće ne opterećuje. Jednostavno te njene naume ne doživljavam da su sa zlom namjerom, i igoriram ih. Ako mi nešto paše -npr. da posprema moj stan- to dozvolim. Ostalo jasno kažem da zabranjujem. Niti se ona ljuti, niti ja.

----------


## Tiziana

Bome bi ja radje na kavu s tetom iz vrtica nego sa sveki. Meni zasluge ne proizlaze iz rodbinskog/tazbinskog odnosa kao dovoljnog i samorazumljivog za gajenje pozitivnih osjecaja.
Teta vrtica od mog malog je bas super zenska bas rado pricam s njom.

----------


## flopica

rehab lijepo si sažela moj stav
po duvjetom da ta svekrva nije stvarno zlo
a ima ih, s jedne i druge strane

moja je miljama svjetonazorski udaljena od mog kozmosa
ali nije mi to zapreka da imamo ljudski, korektan odnos
niti zapreka da dođu k nama na igranje s unučicom
ni zapreka da ih ponekad pozovem na ručak
meni je jako važno da moja djeca imaju odnose sa obitelji
ovo sve ponavljam pod uvjetom da je riječ o normalnim ljudima...

----------


## bodo

> A meni nije normalno da netko stavlja svekrvu u rang sa tetom u vrtiću. Pa zaboga, ona je sada moja obitelj, isto kao što je i moja majka sada obitelj mom mužu. Ne znam kako uopće sjedite za stolom, pijete kavu i kako se ponašate na obiteljskim okupljanjima sa osobom koju stavljate u okvir dobre suradnje radi interesa djece. Onda bih mogla proslaviti npr. Božić i sa tom tetom u vrtiću, ista stvar. Baš mi je tužno čitati ovakve stvari, i nekako mi se čini da je danas lakše zatvoriti nekome vrata, nego truditi se graditi dobar odnos. Ja svojoj svekrvi mogu štošta zamjeriti, kao i ona meni, ali nitko nije savršen, svi imamo svoje mane. Drugo je da se radi baš o nekoj babarogi (a ima i takvih nevjesta), ali ako se radi o iole normalnim osobama.... Ne znam, čudno mi je to.



Veliki X  od mene. Kao da sam sama pisala

----------


## ekoi

baš tako flopice
bitno je da su obje strane dovoljno zrele i razumne i da im je stalo.
kad se sjetim svog ponašanja u 23. godini kada sam rodila svoje prvo dijete, moja svekrva mi je bila jedna od top 3 najgorih osoba u životu. ali kada se sjetim sebe, i ja sam bila užasna snaha.
danas, 6 godina kasnije, zahvalna sam što nam je odnos drugačiji, jer je i život tako lakši i lijepši. ali nam je trebalo godinu dvije da nam se odnos iskristalizira, iznormalizira, da se postave jasne granice, očekivanja i otvorena komunikacija. sve je nekako došlo na svoje.

----------


## palčica

Mislim da se tema treba preimenovati u Kutak za kukanje roditeljki (pa bio uzrok nespavanje, izdajanje, cicanje, svekrive svekrve ili muževi ili  sve to u kompletu).  :Laughing:

----------


## vissnja

Ja mojoj svekrvi zameram samo jedno: to što ne ume da voli moje dete, ne ume i ne želi da se sa njom zbliži, poigra, pomazi, ma neće čak ni šećerom da je hrani.
Na svemu ostalom sam joj zahvalna: što mi je rodila MMa, što nas nikada ne zove i što živi 70km daleko.

----------


## Zuska

Ja imam super odnos sa sveki, ali ne zato što sam ja super. Da sam npr. ostala s bivšim dečkom, sad bih vjerojatno kukala sve u 16, ali eto, na kraju me zadesila sveki (ma i svekr) koja spada među najdivnije ljude koje poznam. Dobra kao kruh, totalo neiskvarena (čak i ne trača!), neinvanzivna, a opet na raspolaganju kad god treba. Mislila sam kako sigurno postoji zamka, ali znam je već 5 godina i uvijek je ista, a i drugi misle kako je ona, ma zapravo cijela obitelj, super. 
Eto, ja sam imala sreće. ...A inače mi hrpa ljudi ide na živce pa barem sveki da ne ide, hehe.

----------


## trampolina

Ja bez problema mogu kafenisat i s tetom iz vrtića, i sa svekrvom, i s hrpom kolega i s dobrim dijelom svoje šire obitelji s kojima nisam u emotivnom odnosu. I nemam pritom nikakva očekivanja u smjeru mene. Dobro, lomila su se koplja oko mmovih i njihovog odnosa prema djeci, ali otkad su se popravili (i to jaaako puno) je idila.
Nemam nekih emocija prema njima ali mislim da nam je odnos ok.

I danas sutra se nadam imat sličan odnos sa svojim nevjestama.

----------


## trampolina

Čitam svoj post ponovno i vidim da se slabo izražavam, a i ne koristim smajliće  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dakle da objasnim: MENI su mmovi bitni samo u kontekstu moje djece i mma. Da nije mma i klinaca oni ne bi bili u mom životu. 
Ali pošto mi je bitno da s mm-om i djecom imaju dobre_kvalitetne odnose trudim se u tom smjeru. Uopće ne znam odakle ste iščitale ono p zatvaranju vrata i negrađenju odnosa, mi imamo super odnos ali bez emocionalne angažiranosti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> mi imamo super odnos ali bez emocionalne angažiranosti.


Kako se to radi?
Ima super odnos, bez emocionalne angažiranosti?
Ja to ne mogu...

----------


## Lili75

[QUOTE=Sumskovoce;2355462]Kako se to radi?
Ima super odnos, bez emocionalne angažiranosti?
Ja to ne mogu...[/QUOTE

Ni ja ovo ne mogu.

----------


## Anemona

> Kako se to radi?
> Ima super odnos, bez emocionalne angažiranosti?
> Ja to ne mogu...


Ja iskreno ne znam ni što to točno znači.

----------


## trampolina

To znači da ne osjećam za njih ništa više nego za tetu u vrtiću.

Ajme kako ovo kučkasto zvuči  :Grin: 
U stvari ih promatram jedino kroz prizmu odnosa prema djecii djelomično prema mm.
Ali i mm ima takav odnos prema mojoj mami, pa ili smo mi teški emo invalidi ili ja nisam dobro objasnila što mislim.

----------


## Jurana

> Ja imam super odnos sa sveki, ali ne zato što sam ja super. Da sam npr. ostala s bivšim dečkom, sad bih vjerojatno kukala sve u 16, ali eto, na kraju me zadesila sveki (ma i svekr) koja spada među najdivnije ljude koje poznam. Dobra kao kruh, totalo neiskvarena (čak i ne trača!), neinvanzivna, a opet na raspolaganju kad god treba. Mislila sam kako sigurno postoji zamka, ali znam je već 5 godina i uvijek je ista, a i drugi misle kako je ona, ma zapravo cijela obitelj, super. 
> Eto, ja sam imala sreće. ...A inače mi hrpa ljudi ide na živce pa barem sveki da ne ide, hehe.


Ovako će jednog dana jedna od mojih nevista, ili možda obje, pisati o meni  :Saint: 
 :Razz:

----------


## Sumskovoce

trampolina - mislim da je od osobe do osobe. Ja sam emocionalno angažirana i u odnosu sa svojom poštaricom (draga mi je žena, volim popričat s njom, bilo bi mi žao da ju premjeste u drugi kvart - dakle nisam emotivno ravodušna). U svakom odnosu sam emotivno angažirana, nikad nisam znala biti totalno ravnodušna prema nikome. Ili mi se sviđa, ili ne. Ili namjerno ignoriram, ali opet - ništa od toga nije ravna crta...

----------


## campi

budem se i ja uključila na ovo kukanje o svekrvama,,naime ja živim "Svi vole raymonda" stil, dakle kuća preko puta i gotovo da mi je situacija ista kao u seriji..oni su u mirovini već desetke godina i jedvo su dočekali prvo snahu za druženje pa onda naravno i unuke..a dobili snahu koja je totalno i potpuno drugačija od njihovih očekivanja i sad tu nastaje problem.. da pojasnim, moja svekrva* s[*B]vaki dan[/B] dolazi k nama (ja sam na porodiljnom), nikad neznam kad će banuti a ni ona ni svekar ne kucaju niti zvone već samo ulaze, pa kako te ulove ulove! ja nisam tip od ćakule i tračarije pa su se i prije  znali požaliti mm-u kako ja rijetko dolazim k njima na kavu, kako bi oni voljeli više se družiti samnom i slično.. nakon nekog vremena ja sam počela malo aktivnije se družiti s njima kako bi svi bili sretni no to je rezultiralo  sa njihovim još češćim dolaženjem! teško mi je išta im reći jer kakti oni ne žele ništ loše, samo bi se družili i uopće ne vide to kao nametanje! mi smo obitelj i kao takvi trebamo što više vremeba provoditi zajedno! ja luuuudim od toga! već imam tikove od stalnog nagledavanja koz prozor kad će!!

----------


## Trina

> budem se i ja uključila na ovo kukanje o svekrvama,,naime ja živim "Svi vole raymonda" stil, dakle kuća preko puta i gotovo da mi je situacija ista kao u seriji..oni su u mirovini već desetke godina i jedvo su dočekali prvo snahu za druženje pa onda naravno i unuke..a dobili snahu koja je totalno i potpuno drugačija od njihovih očekivanja i sad tu nastaje problem.. da pojasnim, moja svekrva* s[*B]vaki dan[/B] dolazi k nama (ja sam na porodiljnom), nikad neznam kad će banuti a ni ona ni svekar ne kucaju niti zvone već samo ulaze, pa kako te ulove ulove! ja nisam tip od ćakule i tračarije pa su se i prije  znali požaliti mm-u kako ja rijetko dolazim k njima na kavu, kako bi oni voljeli više se družiti samnom i slično.. nakon nekog vremena ja sam počela malo aktivnije se družiti s njima kako bi svi bili sretni no to je rezultiralo  sa njihovim još češćim dolaženjem! teško mi je išta im reći jer kakti oni ne žele ništ loše, samo bi se družili i uopće ne vide to kao nametanje! mi smo obitelj i kao takvi trebamo što više vremeba provoditi zajedno! ja luuuudim od toga! već imam tikove od stalnog nagledavanja koz prozor kad će!!


Ovo ko da sam ja pisala. Svekrva me je koštala živaca i živaca, a uopće nije neka zločesta žena nego je baš ovakva kao tvoja-dosadna. I ja sam skroz drugačiji tip od nje i već sto godina se raspravljamo oko banalnih stvari kao što je kucanje i zvonjenje na vrata. Mislim da je moja svekrva požalila milijardu puta što je baš mene dobila za nevistu. Ja ne znam šutiti a ona ne zna za bilo što nenametljivo i nedosadno

----------


## Trina

A kad si spomenula Raymonda, sjetila sam se da su jednom prilikom moja djeca rekla babi da je ista Marie iz Raymonda. (ali ova nije znala o kome se priča. jer ako nije iz Sulejmana, nebitan je)

----------


## Tiziana

Zene imate li vi kljuc, bravu ? Ja sam taj problem rjesila time djelomicno, a ostatak odmah po udaji rekla muzu nek pojasni gospodji majci  da fizicka blizina ne znaci upadanje petsto puta dnevno i kad se hoce doc k meni nek se najvi telefonom. Bili mi na 1 metar 100 metrara ili 10 kilometara udaljeni meni je svejedno a moja sloboda zivljenja u stanu jednaka.
Sve je ukazivalo na tlaciteljicu sirih razmjera pa sam to bez milosti sasjekla u korjenu

----------


## Trina

Preptostavljam da ne živite baš toliko blizu. Jer da živite, ne bi mislila da je tako jednostavno. ja sam bila i temu otvorila na račun tog kucanja/zvonjenja. Mozak mi je popila. Sve sam ja više manje postigla što sam htjela ali sam vještica. Crna ovca. Jednom prilikom sam zajljučala vrata i bilo je tako do 4,5 popodne, ja i djeca sami i uzeli smo dan za nerad, gledanje tv-a, za ljenčarenje. Ona je bila valjda 500 puta. kad sam otključala, prošlo je 2 do 5 minuta dok nije došla. Onda me pitala zašto je bilo zaključano. ja rekla da nisam bila raspoložena za posjete. Od tog trena do 8 navečer ona je došla 4 puta. Četiri. MM je jednom prilikom pitao jeli ona zaostala. Pukao je skroz naskroz i pitao je kako je moguće da netko može gurati po svome i ne obazirati se na apsolutno nikog živog osim na samog sebe. Ne možeš ti tek tako mijenjati ljude. Ako netko čitav život živi na određen, primitivan način, ima svoj uazk pogled na svijet i ti dođeš sa svojim "čudnim" načelima i stilom života, možeš postići jedino to da si čudna, vještica i zločesta i tvoja pravila će se poštivati jedino da se ne izazove reakcija. Nećeš postići to da te se razumije. Bar kod tako ograničenih ljudi

----------


## Tiziana

Blizu Trina i to preblizu, ista kuca zasebni ulaz, al sam ja snimila kako se njena mama njoj prosetava u sva doba i nedoba a muz (tj.moj svekar) sizi, pa sam si skontala da ce to biti gadan problem ako ga ne rijesim odma i bez milosti

----------


## orline

Hvala vam za temu  :Smile: 
Nemam vremena cijelu iščitati, to ću pomalo guštati, uz kaficu, hehe.
Ružičasta vjeverica i kalkulator su vrh :Laughing:  Moj posao ima veze sa operacionom salom, i desilo mi se kako sanjam da sam tamo i čujem da pacijent jauče- ulazim i vičem na hirurga kako mora prestati da operiše bez anestezije, pobogu budan čovjek!!! Naknadno skužim da moje dijete plače u krevecu. Užas

----------


## campi

> Zene imate li vi kljuc, bravu ? Ja sam taj problem rjesila time djelomicno, a ostatak odmah po udaji rekla muzu nek pojasni gospodji majci  da fizicka blizina ne znaci upadanje petsto puta dnevno i kad se hoce doc k meni nek se najvi telefonom. Bili mi na 1 metar 100 metrara ili 10 kilometara udaljeni meni je svejedno a moja sloboda zivljenja u stanu jednaka.
> Sve je ukazivalo na tlaciteljicu sirih razmjera pa sam to bez milosti sasjekla u korjenu


 je, je pokušala sam i to.. a onda samo čujem kako se kvaka miče, pa čekam zvono, ono tišina, kad najednom na vratima od terase koja (nam gleda u dnevni boravak) pojavi se glava " Diiii ste?" ..jednom sam bila u sobi i nisam je vidjela pa je otišla doma, bez da bi pokucala ili pozvonila, pa je poslije došla i rekla mi poslije da je bila i čudno bilo je zaključano! stvar je u tome da bi joj na to jasno trebala dati do znanja da sam ja zaključala vrata jer ne želim da nas itko smeta, ali ja meni je isto sve bed, a ona je sva uvredljiva i od tog niš! a što se mm-a tiče on je niš koristi po tom pitanju..i njega to živcira, ali je odgojen na način da se roditeljima baš i ne suprostavlja, pogotovo ne uči ljiepom ponašanju (to oni valjda nas uče, mislim....) i tak, ne preostaje mi nego trpiti jer se skoro (kucam u drvo) selimo jedno 30 km dalje!!! jeeee

----------


## mitovski

> Ja mojoj svekrvi zameram samo jedno: to što ne ume da voli moje dete, ne ume i ne želi da se sa njom zbliži, poigra, pomazi, ma neće čak ni šećerom da je hrani.
> Na svemu ostalom sam joj zahvalna: što mi je rodila MMa, što nas nikada ne zove i što živi 70km daleko.


Ja nazalost moram tebe potpisazi, jedino sto moja zivi 300 km daleko.
Godinu dana smo i zivjele zajedno i pokusavala sam uspostaviti bliskiji odnos ali je moja svekrva jako zatvorena osoba i ne ide. Najvise me boli sto je nezainteresirana prema svojoj unuci i mm je rekao da ce biti tako kad se J rodi ali ja sam zivjela u nadi da ce ju to malo bice pridobiti i onda sam se razocarala.
Bila sam trudna 6 mj i nije me tada vidjela svih 6mj i nije me nazvala da pita kako sam.
Nikada se nismo svadale, da se razumijemo, nije zlocesta, ne traca, ali ju ni mi uopce ne interesiramo. Kad smo se mm i ja upoznali rekao mi je recenicu koja mi je bila nevjerojatna jer su meni roditelji bili glavni oslonac, ato je da se nikada nije mogao osloniti na roditelje, doci im s problemm i pitati za pomoc, pa kako da onda ja doprem do nje kad njezina djeca ne mogu.

----------


## tangerina

Jednom sam razgovarala o tome sa kolegom s posla koji je.. pa vrlo tradicionalan. I on je rekao da je to prije tako bilo, i u njegovoj je glavi još uvijek tako, da žena kada se uda, ne uda se samo za svog muža nego za cijelu njegovu obitelj, ona prestaje pripadati svojoj obitelji i sada pripada njegovoj. To je za njega bilo u tolikoj mjeri da je on smatrao da nije dužnost njegovih sestara da se brinu za njihovu majku kada je bila bolesna, nego je to dužnost njega kao sina, koji jedini zaista ostaje u toj obitelji. Pa se on brinuo za majku u krevetu (hranio, presvlačio, sve), a sestre neka se brinu za svoje svekrve. 
To je razlika, što današnja generacija se udaje/ženi za svoje partnere, a s njihovom obitelji ne računa na toliku količinu bliskosti. 
Da ne govorim da je ova situacija o kojoj pišete po meni glavna zamka žena koje su se poistovjetile isključivo s ulogom majke/skrbnice, pa ne znaju prestat i ne mogu prepoznat da više nisu toliko potrebne, jer ne znaju šta bi bile ako ne to. 
Eto malo teoretiziranja beskorisnog za vaše realne situacije  :Smile:

----------


## campi

tangerina- to je u potpunosti točno i posve se podudara sa mojom situacijom..mi jo k tome živimo na selu gdje je takav način života još prisutan..polako blijedi ali ne odlazi bez borbe! i kaj ćeš ti sad, nego se prilagoditi! ne mogu ja cijelo selo mijenjati, za sve sam tu "ona mala iz grada kaj stalno nešto pametuje"

----------


## *mamica*

Campi - kada te drugi put upita zašto si zaključala, samo joj reci da si željela mir i odmor, ali drugi put neka ti javi kada će doći, pa ćeš se ti organizirati prema tome. Eto, to je jasno, a ljubazno i ne bi trebalo nikoga povrijediti!

Tangerinu potpisujem u potpunosti, mene jednostavno šokira koliko je i dan danas još uvijek prisutan takav način razmišljanja. Kćeri su beskorisne i bezvrijedne jer će one otići u drugu obitelj, a sinovi su zakon jer ostaju tu. I onda jedna nevjesta postane draža, bolja, privrženija i bliža od vlastite kćeri. Uvijek me iznova šokira ta okrutnost.

----------


## campi

ali to bi značilo da sam željela mir i odmor od nje!!! a kako mi za boga miloga treba mir i odmor od nje kad mi ona samo želi pomoći..odmah bi mi rekla da nema problema da će mi ona pričuvati malog a neka si ja odem odspavati, ili bude mi ona skuhala ručak da se ja ne mučim! teško se je boriti sa tim i dati joj do znanja da meni nije to sve teško nego da je problem upravo ona sama. bojim se da bi me potpuno krivo shvatila i to bi još više zakompliciralo naše već ionako komplicirane odnose!

----------


## Tiziana

Ovo je jos bolja varanta: moja nebi skuhala rucak, to joj uopce ne padne na pamet. Ja sam dosla s drugim djetetom iz rodilista doma gdje me docekala ona s mojim sinom od 3 g., prazan frizider i prazan sparhet. Njena stalno nudjena pomoc bi bila da ona nosa i slini bebu kako bi ja mogla u miru skuhat i ucinit sve sto treba po kuci. A beba od par dana hoce cicu i nista vise. I tako sam ja onda odbila svakovrsnu pomoc. Nisam pozalila. Da sam je pustla samo centimetar blize ta bi tragicarka stalno cendrala u "to mi je hvala nakon svega sto sam ucinua za tebe" stilu. Eto... svoje nedamo tudje necemo, drugarice drage  :Grin:

----------


## rehab

Ja ne mogu reći da sa svojom sveki duuuugo nisam vodila borbe slične vašima. Ali samo razgovor i upornost pomogle su nam da shvatimo da smo nas dvije dva totalno različita mentalna sklopa, i da se i kao takve možemo međusobno poštovati i uvažavati. Meni bi bilo žao da moja djeca ne osjete ljubav i povezanost u obitelji, zbog tih razlika koje se mogu prijeći. Drugo je kad je jedna strana totalno nezainteresirana za suradnju, tu onda nema pomoći. Ali da meni sutra dođe nevjesta i kaže mom sinu koji mi je sve na svijetu, kojeg sam odgajala, voljela : reci ti svojoj gospođi majci.... Itd. Zar to ne bi bilo žalosno ? Pogotovo, jer ja smatram da žena, a ne majka treba biti na prvom mjestu, i da muž uvijek treba stati uz ženu. I da on sutra meni dođe s takvim riječima... Sjetite se da su i vaši muževi jednom bili nečija djeca, a vaše svekrve nečije majke. Meni je to dovoljno za pristojnost, pa čak ako nekad trebam i stisnuti zube i preći preko nečega. Sve se može riješiti na koliko - toliko pristojan način (ponavljam, ako se radi o iole normalnim osobama).

----------


## pomikaki

> Ružičasta vjeverica i kalkulator su vrh Moj posao ima veze sa operacionom salom, i desilo mi se kako sanjam da sam tamo i čujem da pacijent jauče- ulazim i vičem na hirurga kako mora prestati da operiše bez anestezije, pobogu budan čovjek!!! Naknadno skužim da moje dijete plače u krevecu. Užas


zbilja užas  :scared: 

a i nekih svekrva ovdje me je strah  :Grin: 

moja je super  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

> Ja ne mogu reći da sa svojom sveki duuuugo nisam vodila borbe slične vašima. Ali samo razgovor i upornost pomogle su nam da shvatimo da smo nas dvije dva totalno različita mentalna sklopa, i da se i kao takve možemo međusobno poštovati i uvažavati. Meni bi bilo žao da moja djeca ne osjete ljubav i povezanost u obitelji, zbog tih razlika koje se mogu prijeći. Drugo je kad je jedna strana totalno nezainteresirana za suradnju, tu onda nema pomoći. Ali da meni sutra dođe nevjesta i kaže mom sinu koji mi je sve na svijetu, kojeg sam odgajala, voljela : reci ti svojoj gospođi majci.... Itd. Zar to ne bi bilo žalosno ? Pogotovo, jer ja smatram da žena, a ne majka treba biti na prvom mjestu, i da muž uvijek treba stati uz ženu. I da on sutra meni dođe s takvim riječima... Sjetite se da su i vaši muževi jednom bili nečija djeca, a vaše svekrve nečije majke. Meni je to dovoljno za pristojnost, pa čak ako nekad trebam i stisnuti zube i preći preko nečega. Sve se može riješiti na koliko - toliko pristojan način (ponavljam, ako se radi o iole normalnim osobama).


X

----------


## marta

> Čitam svoj post ponovno i vidim da se slabo izražavam, a i ne koristim smajliće 
> 
> Dakle da objasnim: MENI su mmovi bitni samo u kontekstu moje djece i mma. Da nije mma i klinaca oni ne bi bili u mom životu. 
> Ali pošto mi je bitno da s mm-om i djecom imaju dobre_kvalitetne odnose trudim se u tom smjeru. Uopće ne znam odakle ste iščitale ono p zatvaranju vrata i negrađenju odnosa, mi imamo super odnos ali bez emocionalne angažiranosti.


Mislim da skroz kuzim sto zelis reci. I ja se trudim tako.

----------


## Trina

Super je kad imaš mogućnosti raditi onako kako ti srce govori, kad si odgojen u jednom pravcu i ne gubiš sebe nego se daješ onoliko koliko imaš potrebu za tim. I kad te se poštuje kao osobu, ličnost s karakterom i svojom osobnošću. Ali nemaju svi tu mogućnost jer nisu svi ljudi ok. ja poštujem roditelje svog muža, poštujem ih kao ljude i kako babu i dica svoje djece. I prihvaćam da nismo isti. Ali negdje po putu se razvio onaj obrambeni osjećaj, onaj "nedam da ideš kontra mojih principa" i nikako na zelenu granu. Znači, ne poštuješ mene takvu kakva jesam a ja poštujem tebe, isto kao što poštujem sve ljude sa svojim različitostima. I kad mi netko uporno nameće nešto svoje a time atomatski zahtjeva da odbacim sve ono što ja jesam, onda se branim. Na sve moguće načine. Pa onda to liči na sve samo ne na kulturne i civilizirane odnose. Ja sve to odrađujem ali loše volje. Nemam više živaca. Neću ti objašnjavati sto puta da su moje stvari moje i da ti nedam da znaš svaki detalj mog života, od najbanalnijih gluposti kao što su što ssam kupila, oliko sam platila, di ću, s kim ću..do onih malo važnijih. A netko to nikako ne može prihvatiti. I onda kako da funkiconira kad me želudac svakodnevno boli od svih tih gluposti?

----------


## marta

Trina i tebe kuzim, ne bih mogla to trpiti nikako. Sva sreca pa kod nas to ne slici na Raymonda.

----------


## bijelko

ajme kad ovo sve čitam tek vidim koliko je moja svekrva super!
možda bi bilo malo drugačije da smo bliže, ali ona stvarno ne gura nos. rekla mi je jednom prilikom kako je njoj to njezina svekrva radila pa ona svojoj djeci neće.
ako ju pitam savjet, rado ga podijeli, a ako ja nešto ne dam uvaži bez problema. pita zašto ja to tako i prihvati, ne mogu riječ reći.
ponekad me čak smeta jer mislim da je nezainteresirana za nas, ali vidim da je stvarno takva prema svoj djeci i nema se joj što zamjeriti.

čak mi je jednom rekla kako sam ju ugodno iznenadila otkako sam mama jer ju pitam za savjet. pa othranila ih je 6, nekog vraga zna bolje od mene  :Smile:  ne puno, ali zna :D

----------


## Tiziana

Ja hocu svekrvu kao Bijelko! I nadam se kad ja budem jednog dana svekrva da necu upadat u stan obnazenoj tusirajucoj nevjesti te sa ce ista rabiti kljuc. A ja cu se valjda pristojno najaviti ko sto se svi najave kad dolaze u neciji dom
Jos najbolje da u ime nekog razuma i cinjenice roditeljstva dopustam zabadanje nosa u najintimnije stvari. To nema veze ni s povezanoscu ni s pristojnoscu i neki minimum suverene granice mora postojati. 
I branim ju po principu krepat ma ne molat!

----------


## spajalica

Trina potpuno je jasan tvoj osjecaj i vjerujem da bi puno nas koji kaze da ima super odnos sa svekrvom i sl. u tvojoj situaciji promijenlo plocu.
Moja zivi daleko, vidim je par puta godisnje, cujem je par puta mjesecno ako, jer uglavnom prica s MM-om i djecom. sto je meni razuljivo. normalnije mi je da on prica sa svojom mamom, a ja sa svojom. Cujem je kad on nije doma.
lako je meni pricati kako smo si nas dvije super.
Pa da zivim tako blizu sa svojim dragim mi sestrama ili majkom, vjerujem da bi i protiv njih imala cesto nesto. Ovako smo si daleko, cujemo se, bas se ne vidimo cesto i imamo ruzicaste naocale o funkcioniranju familije.

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam uvijek mislila kako cu sa svojom svekrvom imati dobar odnos, kakav je moja mama imala sa svojom snahom, a i volim drustvo starijih zena. Uvijek sam se jako lijepo slagala s maminim prijateljicamaa, a i one mene vole, pa sam mislila da nma razloga da tako ne bude sa svekrvom. Nazalost ili na srecu ima nas svakakvih i ne ide. Mi bas imamo odnos kao sto ga imam sa susjedom. Nikada me nista ne pita, nista ju ne zanima, a ja sam pitala i dobivala odgovore da ili ne pa sam odustala. Nije mi drago sto je tako, ali da smo gladni i na cesti oni nam ruku ne bi pruzili, njihov je moto, to je vas problem.

----------


## bodo

> Ja nazalost moram tebe potpisazi, jedino sto moja zivi 300 km daleko.
> Godinu dana smo i zivjele zajedno i pokusavala sam uspostaviti bliskiji odnos ali je moja svekrva jako zatvorena osoba i ne ide. Najvise me boli sto je nezainteresirana prema svojoj unuci i mm je rekao da ce biti tako kad se J rodi ali ja sam zivjela u nadi da ce ju to malo bice pridobiti i onda sam se razocarala.
> Bila sam trudna 6 mj i nije me tada vidjela svih 6mj i nije me nazvala da pita kako sam.
> Nikada se nismo svadale, da se razumijemo, nije zlocesta, ne traca, ali ju ni mi uopce ne interesiramo. Kad smo se mm i ja upoznali rekao mi je recenicu koja mi je bila nevjerojatna jer su meni roditelji bili glavni oslonac, ato je da se nikada nije mogao osloniti na roditelje, doci im s problemm i pitati za pomoc, pa kako da onda ja doprem do nje kad njezina djeca ne mogu.




OMG ti i ja kao da imamo istu svekrvu  :Smile:  ( samo moja je kod nas živjela 4-5 mjeseci)

----------


## lulu-mama

Uh, ova se tema pretvorila u jos jednu kuknjavu o svekrvama. 
A nigdje slova o roditeljstvu

----------


## Trina

Pa sve je to dio roditeljstva. A kuknjava je inace zdrava

----------


## lulu-mama

Hm...pa meni se roditeljstvo nekako odnosi na odgoj, odnos s djecom...
I (ne)ugodni razgovor o svekijima bi bio OK, kad bi bio kroz prizmu roditeljstva.

----------


## palčica

Evo da se vratim na temu, ja sam nakon kuknjave, pucanja lagano po šavovima, samu sebe prisilila da se pokrenem.  :Grin: 
Na početku teško, no od tada smo svaki dan vani unatoč mojim paranojama o izdojenim mililitrima i izmišljanju raznoraznih isprika. I baš nam je lijepo i ja se bolje osjećam pa sam time i bolja sebi, djetetu, mužu. I nešto sam učinila za sebe. I danas sam bila sa prijateljicom, iskusnijom i starijom roditeljkom, na dvosatnoj osunčanoj kavi. I zaključila (uz nju mudriju i iskusniju) da ne smijem izgubiti i zapostaviti sebe u cijeloj ovoj priči jer nitko ne bi htio frustriranu i gunđavu mene. 
A vidim da mnoge majke muči i taj osjećaj grižnje savjesti s jedne strane, a opet i potreba da se malo maknu, odahnu i posvete sebi koju minutu.

----------


## *mamica*

> ali to bi značilo da sam željela mir i odmor od nje!!!


Pa to i jest cilj  :Grin:  da skuži da je dosadna i da ti treba odmor od nje, ali da je pritom ne uvrijediš nego joj to daš do znanja ljubazno i s kezom na licu, evo, ovolikim ------>  :Grin: 

I isto tako, ne čekam više da mi svekrva pročita misli ili da se stavi u moju kožu i smisli šta bi mi trebalo. Ako mi treba nešto od hrane što ja ne znam, a ona može i zna, lijepo je nazovem (ili zamolim MM da je nazove  :Grin: ) i pitam - možeš li mi napraviti to i to.
Ili ako je kakva prigoda, ne znam, rođendan ili krštenje, ako će mi i moja mama pomoći, a što ne bi i ona mogla, pa je lijepo nazovem i kažem: "Treba mi juha, bi li mi je mogla napraviti?". I amen. 

I da se zna, i moja bi svekrva rado "prisvojila" moj stan, stvari, sve bi znala, gdje, šta, kako, koliko, od stanja u krevetu do stanja u novčaniku. Ali nakon redovitog nailaženja na hladan zid i mojih neodređenih odgovora, shvatila je u čemu je point. Nije da joj se i sad ne omakne, ali dovoljno je rijetko da mi nije vrijedno živciranja. 

Isto tako, kada zamislim da bi meni sin doveo ženu u moj stan... pa, teško bi mi bilo odjednom ne ponašati se domaće u svojoj kući. 

Da se razumijemo, nisam "pro svekrva"  :Grin: , daleko od toga... samo se pokušavam staviti i u njihovu kožu i opravdati njihove postupke. I dati sebi razloga da prijeđem preko svih ovakvih stvari i nastavim sa smiješkom dalje.

----------


## *mamica*

> A vidim da mnoge majke muči i taj osjećaj grižnje savjesti s jedne strane, a opet i potreba da se malo maknu, odahnu i posvete sebi koju minutu.


Pa naravno. Bravo!

Kao da će se itko sjetiti da nam kaže "hvala". Ako se mi same za sebe ne pobrinemo, nitko neće!  :Wink:

----------


## flopica

ma ja sam uvjerena da je SVE drugačije kad su ljudi odvojeni, kad zaista žive samostalno i slobodno
ovo sve pod istim krovom a zasebnim ulazima, ma i u istom dvorištu nije po mom ukusu
mene i moja mama za koju bi dala sve užasno zna iscrpiti ako dođe u goste pa ostane malo duže od planiranog
ja to jednostavno ne mogu, baš sam tip od svog mira, pa čak kad je i ona u pitanju
sve bi dala al taj mi mir teeeeško dijeliti

svjesna sam da puno ljudi jednostavno nije u situaciji da bude odvojeno, ali za mene je takav život u konačnici najskuplji

----------


## *mamica*

> ma ja sam uvjerena da je SVE drugačije kad su ljudi odvojeni, kad zaista žive samostalno i slobodno
> ovo sve pod istim krovom a zasebnim ulazima, ma i u istom dvorištu nije po mom ukusu
> mene i moja mama za koju bi dala sve užasno zna iscrpiti ako dođe u goste pa ostane malo duže od planiranog
> ja to jednostavno ne mogu, baš sam tip od svog mira, pa čak kad je i ona u pitanju
> sve bi dala al taj mi mir teeeeško dijeliti
> 
> svjesna sam da puno ljudi jednostavno nije u situaciji da bude odvojeno, ali za mene je takav život u konačnici najskuplji


Veliki X!

----------


## bijelko

sad sam se sjetila kako mi je mama uvijek govorila kako za mir u kući moramo živjeti dovoljno udaljeni da nam ona ne može doći u papučama  :Grin: 

ali da se vratim malo i na temu, počela me loviti fjaka zbog prinove koja uskoro stiže. ovaj veliki zeza naveliko, imao je super fazu koja je trajala dosta dugo i evo ga već danima cvili, glumi bebu..... ono, kuži da stiže konkurencija pa me priprema da neće ostati ravnodušan  :Grin: 
ajme majko..... bit će veselo
samo se jadam  :Cool: 

razlika je ta što ovaj put znam kako to otprilike ide pa se ne nadam nekoj idili četveročlane obitelji već se pripremam za šou, mislim da će ipak biti lakše nego onaj šok kad sam dobila M.
mislim, prije njega sam znala četvero djece iz uže obitelji koji su stvarno spavali cijelu noć. meni je to izgledalo normalno. i onda dođe moj frajer koji 372 noći nije spavao par sati u komadu. a ja ono  :Shock: 
a možda dobijem spavalicu  :fige:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Preptostavljam da ne živite baš toliko blizu. Jer da živite, ne bi mislila da je tako jednostavno. ja sam bila i temu otvorila na račun tog kucanja/zvonjenja. Mozak mi je popila. Sve sam ja više manje postigla što sam htjela ali sam vještica. Crna ovca. Jednom prilikom sam zajljučala vrata i bilo je tako do 4,5 popodne, ja i djeca sami i uzeli smo dan za nerad, gledanje tv-a, za ljenčarenje. Ona je bila valjda 500 puta. kad sam otključala, prošlo je 2 do 5 minuta dok nije došla. Onda me pitala zašto je bilo zaključano. ja rekla da nisam bila raspoložena za posjete. Od tog trena do 8 navečer ona je došla 4 puta. Četiri. MM je jednom prilikom pitao jeli ona zaostala. Pukao je skroz naskroz i pitao je kako je moguće da netko može gurati po svome i ne obazirati se na apsolutno nikog živog osim na samog sebe. Ne možeš ti tek tako mijenjati ljude. Ako netko čitav život živi na određen, primitivan način, ima svoj uazk pogled na svijet i ti dođeš sa svojim "čudnim" načelima i stilom života, možeš postići jedino to da si čudna, vještica i zločesta i tvoja pravila će se poštivati jedino da se ne izazove reakcija. Nećeš postići to da te se razumije. Bar kod tako ograničenih ljudi


X
ja potpuno razumijem i ovo šo trampolina piše, u suprotnom bi se sekirala, pa posvađala, pa još gore zlo...
Ovako lijepo sam totalno emocionalno "ladna" i super, ja se brine za njih, čujemo se, obavljam sve što im treba. 
Reagiram jedino kada se krivo postave prema mojim klincima, a bome i kada mi muža počnu opanjkavat.
Inače žive dosta daleko ali može se fino tlačit i telefonom.
Mislim probala sam, nije da nisam ali onda su tražili sve više.
I sad ima tema kada se nazove i razgovor počinje sa ja se ne bi tila mišat ali to što... nije u redu i tribalo bi..., na to ja kažem ne, to će biti tako i gotovo i uopće ne želim o tome raspravljat i okrenem temu. I totalno mi je svejedno hoće li ona svekru, komšinici ili nekom trećem reći da ima bezobraznu snaju, a sigurno nekom kaže, meni je na početku redovito ogovarala šogora i takve bljuvotine pričala o njemu da mi je bilo zlo, a stvarno čovjek nije to zaslužio.
Uglavnom, sad sam emocionalno neangažirana no bit će problem ako se nađem u situaciji da moram živjet s njima.
Doduše nisam ni s mamom puno bolja, s ocem još gore. No to je neka druga tema.
Palčice, drago mi je da ide na bolje  :Smile: .

----------


## Tina84

Za sada ću preskočiti "muke po svekrvi" s kojom živim pod istim krovom (uskoro selimo u svoju kućicu-slobodicu  :Very Happy: )

Zanima me kad je krajnje vrijeme da dijete prestane spavati s roditeljima?  :Embarassed: 
Nas četvero spavamo svi u jednom krevetu. Kad sam bila trudna s K, M je imao 4 godine pa smo mu uredili sobicu, krevet... Ali mogla bih na prste nabrojiti koliko puta je cijelu noć prespavao u svom krevetu. Nismo ni bili nešto uporni s tim da mora biti u svojoj sobi da se ne bi osjećao odbačenim zbog seke koja je uzela "njegovo mjesto" u krevetu. I tako svaku večer mu suprug pročita priču, zaspi u svom krevetu, pa se u noći seli k nama. 
Evo, to je naša strana roditeljstva o kojoj nerado pričamo jer nam se ljudi uglavnom čude.

----------


## Tiziana

Tina ja bih ti odgovorila ovako: krajnje vrijeme je tada kada se roditelji vise ne mogu dobro odmoriti/naspavati zato sto dijete spava s njima. Pritisak okoline ukoliko postoji nek te ne brine vec jedino kvaliteta sna tvojeg, muzevog i djetetovog.
I da se razumijemo, moja oba dijeteta nisu nikad provela noc u nasem bracnom krevetu, ali samo zato sto su oduvijek bez problema bili u kolijevci/kinderu uz moju stranu kreveta. Da se ikad pokazalo potrebno primila bi ih bez problema uz sebe pod uvjetom da to ne steti kvaliteti sna. Znalo i se desiti s mladjom da odemo u krevet na dojenje u prva dva mjeseca pa da ja zaspim, oko 3 se probudim pa ju prekrcam u kolijevku i to ju nije razbudjivalo. Opseznijih iskustava povrh toga nemam

----------


## Tina84

Da, u zadnje vrijeme se nikako ne naspavamo. Djeca rastu, mjesta je sve manje... Često suprug isfrustriran ode u dječju sobu spavati. Sama sam si stvorila problem jer u početku s jednim i drugim djetetom iz vlastite tada komocije nisam ih vračala u kindić nakon sisanja. Pa nam sada kindić služi za ukras.
Ove godine selimo u svoju kuću, pa nam je to ujedno idealna prilika da riješimo ovaj problem.  Promjena će nam svima u svakom pogledu biti velika. E sad, suprug i ja se razilazimo u mišljenju trebaju li djeca odmah imati svako svoju sobu ili je bolje da su zajedno dok su još mali. K još cica, pa će morati biti s nama barem do kraja godine.
Spavaju li vaša djeca u odvojenim sobama ili zajedno? Što je bolje?

----------


## Lili75

Bravo palcice samo tako dalje!!! I sunce nam je doslo, bit ce bolje.

Malo volje natjerat se van a onda se to viserostruko vrati. Sretno za dalje!!!

----------


## casa

Moji spavaju dvojica mlađih zajedno, imaju 2 i po i 3 i po, a najstariji od 11 sam. I dvoje mlađih bi spavali sami da imamo soba koliko i djece ali ja sam 'Staljinka' po tom pitanju spavanja.

----------


## margaretica

Pratila sam temu, htjedoh samo reći vezano za dosadne svekrve (i majke) da sam primijetila da što manje svekrva (ili majka) ima vlastiti život, to se više upliće i dosađuje, odnosno, ako nemaju partnera u punom smislu te riječi odnosno, ako nemaju ispunjen život s aktivnostima (posao, prijateljstva i hobiji) onda su usmjerene na svoju djecu koja nisu više djeca i sasvim dovoljno da ti u najmanju ruku to sve ide na živce.
Moj recept za takvu situaciju je biti pristojan ali daleko.

----------


## Tiziana

Margetice postavila si saaaavrsenu dijagnozu!

----------


## twin

Tina mislim da odmah mogu spavati zajedno. Pa sto onda ako cica, podojit ces ga i vratiti u krevet. Nasa princeza spava s nama samo i jedino kad je bolesna ili kad je jedno od nas na putu. Dok je cicala, imala sam stolicu u njenoj sobi, podojila je i stavila u krevetic. I danas kad ima 5 g., ode sama u krevet, ispricamo joj pricu i zacas zaspi. Nikad je nisam uspavljivala, nikad nije spavala na cici. I to samo zato sto imam slab san i treba mi mira tih 6-7 sati. Sad sam trudna, kad beba bude cicala 1x po noci, selimo je u djecju sobu. Tako smo svi sretni, djeca ne znaju za drugo jer od malih nogu spavaju sama, bez svjetla isl, zatvorena vrata, a muz i ja imamo nas bracni krevet  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

> Pratila sam temu, htjedoh samo reći vezano za dosadne svekrve (i majke) da sam primijetila da što manje svekrva (ili majka) ima vlastiti život, to se više upliće i dosađuje, odnosno, ako nemaju partnera u punom smislu te riječi odnosno, ako nemaju ispunjen život s aktivnostima (posao, prijateljstva i hobiji) onda su usmjerene na svoju djecu koja nisu više djeca i sasvim dovoljno da ti u najmanju ruku to sve ide na živce.
> Moj recept za takvu situaciju je biti pristojan ali daleko.


ovo je itekako točno, barem kod mene

----------


## Kaae

Krenula sam citati sve redom, a onda shvatila da - nemam vremena.  :lool: 

Strana roditeljstva o kojoj se ne prica? Recimo u mojem je slucaju, sto od umora (radjala sam 66 sati, a nakon toga nisam uopce spavala jos puna cetiri dana, u smislu da nisam imala niti nekakav krevet na kojem se mogu ispruziti, a kamoli jos da mi je padalo na pamet zatvoriti oci), a sto zbog tko zna cega, prvih XY dana je potpuno izostala ona nekakva silna ljubav o kojoj se uvijek toliko prica. Nista. Nula bodova.

To rodjeno dijete je bilo moje, nije da nisam osjecala tu nekakvu pripadnost i bila sam u stanju zubima otkinuti nekome glavu ili kakav drugi dio tijela, u slucaju da mi je to isto dijete netko htio uzeti ili povrijediti, ali silna i luda ljubav se javila tek nekad kasnije. A i uzivancija.

Prvi dani su bili katastroficni jer on nije imao pojma o sisanju, niti ga je to zanimalo, ja sam umirala od umora, doslovno, dijete nije jelo, ja sam cupala kosu, nitko od bolnickog osoblja nije pomagao na pravi nacin... Nakon toga su krenule izdajalice, ovakve, onakve, elektricne, duple, stocne, rucne, kakve god. Sprice, cjevcice, na kraju i bocice i sto sve ne. Debeli je hranjen ama bas svakim mogucim pomagalom, osim sondi i infuzija. Onda smo otisli kuci i ludnica je trajala jos par tjedana. I dalje sam cupala kosu, mrzila cijeli svijet, povremeno i sebe i njega i sise i prirucnike o dojenju i svu teoriju koju sam procitala prije rodjenja, a koja, zapravo, uopce nije bila primjenjiva kad je pred tobom gladno dijete koje nista ne kuzi.

Onda sam se ipak uspjela koliko toliko naspavati (sreca moja, valjda, sto skroz dobro funkcioniram i nakon 5 sati sna, moze i isprekidano), prokuzili smo dojenje, prestali koristiti sesirice, umirovili izdajalicu do daljnjeg, dijete je uselilo u krevet sa mnom i opcenito smo se poceli kuziti. 

Od onda mi je super, a nadam se i njemu. Jedino muza vidjam malo rjedje jer spavamo u odvojenim sobama na razlicitim katovima kuce, ali hebi ga, netko u cijeloj prici treba malcice i popusit'.  :Grin:  

Ok, umorna jesam jer sam od 0-24 u principu sama s djetetom koje visi negdje na meni ili s mene, ali sta sad. Svako toliko dobijem blagi slom zivaca, a onda se podsjetim da sam bas htjela Debelog i da mi nema izlaza. Jos uvijek se trudim presloziti pokoji prioritet, neke kucne poslove smo delegirali, neke i dalje radim sama, neke sam zaboravila skoro pa zauvijek jer se i bez njih moze.

Jos jedino da me neke prijateljice nekamo pozovu... cijeli svijet bi bio moj. No hebi ga, tu su sve vise manje neki cudni ljudi pa onda Debeli i ja zujimo, uglavnom, sami. Ono, vani neki vise ili manje debeli minus, a ludjakinja sece dijete. Ohwell.  :psiholog: 


E, da, jos jedna stvar koje se ne sjecam da mi je itko rekao - svaki put kad slozim neku malu stvarcicu na hrpu onih u koje Debeli vise ne stane, bas mi bude nekako tuzno oko srca. Cula sam milijun puta da vrijeme brzo prolazi i da treba uzivati u svakom trenutku s djecom, ali nisam bas znala da prolazi _ovako_ brzo.

----------


## tangerina

Odličan post, Kaae, puno toga mogu potpisati. Pogotovo ovo sa ljubavi koja dolazi tek poslije, ne prvih dana. Mislim, to prvih dana je nešto.. ne znam uopće kako to nazvati, ja barem nisam bila svoja, a u Bubamarca sam na trenutke bila zaljubljena, a na trenutke ga gledala "tko si ti?". 
Kako je rastao i bolje sam ga upoznavala, tako sam ga sve više volila. Jednom sam rekla mami "volim ga svaki dan sve više", a ona mi je rekla "e, tako ti to ide, sve do puberteta, onda postane komplicirano"  :Grin: 

I potpisujem tugu za svakom fazom koja je prošla, klinci su ustvari paketi "milijun osoba u jednom" i svako toliko jedna pomalo ode, dođe druga, ali onu prvu nikada ne dobijemo nazad.

----------


## trampolina

Tangerina, Bogu hvala da je ne dobijemo nazad  :Laughing:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

meni malo nedostaju moje onakve kakve su bile dok su bile sasvim sićušne (roktanje dok bi tražile cicu), ali me istovremeno beskrajno veseli svaki njihov korak u veliki život (samostalni odlazak u školsku knjižnicu po knjigu koju je preporučila prijateljica)  :Smile: 

na stranu svekrve, ne kroje one naš odnos prema našoj djeci, mora to biti puno starije, dublje, osobnije /mada, moja je svekrva predivna prema meni i djeci, dok mi je s vlastitom mamom daleko teže/. zato se o toj strani roditeljstva i izbjegava pričati - previše je osobna

ima u jednom bergmanovom filmu kada glavna protagonistica kaže - 'bila sam dobra majka svojoj djeci, ali ih nikada nisam voljela'. nikad to nećemo čuti u stvarnom životu

----------


## Kaae

Joj, da, roktanje. <3 Sunko je, uz to, jos i na sav glas isao _ihihihi_

----------


## palčica

Kaae - predivno si sve to sročila!  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

ovco - sad će opet biti roktanja po kući  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> Tina mislim da odmah mogu spavati zajedno. Pa sto onda ako cica, podojit ces ga i vratiti u krevet. Nasa princeza spava s nama samo i jedino kad je bolesna ili kad je jedno od nas na putu. Dok je cicala, imala sam stolicu u njenoj sobi, podojila je i stavila u krevetic. I danas kad ima 5 g., ode sama u krevet, ispricamo joj pricu i zacas zaspi. Nikad je nisam uspavljivala, nikad nije spavala na cici. I to samo zato sto imam slab san i treba mi mira tih 6-7 sati. Sad sam trudna, kad beba bude cicala 1x po noci, selimo je u djecju sobu. Tako smo svi sretni, djeca ne znaju za drugo jer od malih nogu spavaju sama, bez svjetla isl, zatvorena vrata, a muz i ja imamo nas bracni krevet


ej *twin* a šta kad t ise budi 101 put po noći, pa plače zbog zuba,...itd. pa neću valjda 101 put ići u djećju sobu i uz to budi drugo dijete. nije to baš simple, mislim je ako je dijete dobar spavač,al ako nije,ako ima izazito bolno izbijanje zubiju, ilia koje bolesno ili...i ja sam osjetljivog sna, skroz mi se zmrdao, trenutno MM spava s malim 1,5 god u spavaćoj a ja sa starijom 3,5 god u dječjoj kako bi se naspavala. Rado bi i jedva čekam da F. izbiju još ta 3 zubića pa da ide sa sekom u sobu,a mislim da to neće bit priej 2 god.

----------


## Lili75

Seka ga jedva čeka i msilim da bi im bila fora zajedno...al eto još čekamo...i da voli se sinko uspavat na ramenu/prsima bilo čijim samo da osjeti toplinu mišić moj maleni tako da bi spuštanje u krevet bilo = razbuđivanje.  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Meni je upravo ovo o čemu piše *Kaae* bila velika lekcija iz tolerancije. O svim tim mukama ja sam čula i čitala, ali nisam mogla pojmiti što to stvarno jest, dok nisam sama doživjela.
Odonda uvijek zastanem prije nego sudim o nekome ili nečemu - jer mislim da ima stvari koje stvarno ne možemo spoznati dok nismo u tim cipelama.

----------


## tangerina

> Tangerina, Bogu hvala da je ne dobijemo nazad


Pogotovo ono dijete koje se budi 8 puta svaku noć. Da, neke sam faze ispratila s olakšanjem  :Laughing:

----------


## twin

Lili prezivjela si 1,5g pa ces i jos malo  :Smile: 
I meni je bilo noci kad se stalno budila, nosila sam je nocima. Muz mi je pomogao kod prestanka od nocnih podoja i spasio me. Ja sam od slabosti vec jedva stajala na nogama. Budila se svakih 1h.

----------


## anamar

s prvom je buđenje bilo svakih 40-45 minuta. mislim da je ta faza trajala više od 6 mjeseci.

----------


## giussepe

Nama su budjenja svakih sat u najboljem slucaju sat i pol! Luda sam od nespavanja!! I da , kad se nekome pojadam ( frendicama koje nemaju djecu) ispadam frustrirana i u cudu me gledaju! "Ono kak ne stignes?!" 
Nekidan sam bas imala krizu, doslo mi je da lupam glavom u zid! A on mis mali valjda osjeti moju nervozu pa i on nervozan pa sam u nekom momentu i viknula ( sram me opce to rec) ali jednostavno padam s nogu!! 
Ajde sunce je stiglo pa mi je malo lakse jer smo dosta vani! 
Najbolje mi je sto mi mame koje imaju vecu djecu samo govore joj to ce proc pa to nije nista  ili se u najboljem slucaju uopce ne sjecaju?!

----------


## Tiziana

Vi mame nespavaca ja vam se cudim kako ste uopce prisebne. To ja ne znam ni sta je ni kako, dozivjela nisam al vjerujem da je bas jako tesko.

----------


## giussepe

Meni je to najteze od svega! Ajde evo sad spava! Trebala bih se natjerat da nesto kao malo odvjezbam! Ma nemam snage! U krevetu sam i tipkam po mobu dok ne zaspem! A i sad ce on ubrzo prvo budjenje!

----------


## Zuska

> Nekidan sam bas imala krizu, doslo mi je da lupam glavom u zid!


Evo, javlja se ona koja je lupala glavom o zid. Doslovno.
Potpisujem ti cijeli post.

----------


## Teica

> Trebala bih se natjerat da nesto kao malo odvjezbam!


 :Love: 

Draga umorna mama, ništa se ne bi trebala natjerat.

Više nego dovoljno si "natjerana"!

Bit će vremena za vježbanje - sad se odmaraj dok on spava - to ti je savjet od 

srca.

Ja sam se isto na početku mislila forsirati i napraviti čuda dok mi je curka 

spavala.

I onda sam dobila savjet koji mi je zdravlje spasio:"Spavaj ili se bar odmaraj dok 

ti ona spava!"

I napravila sam tako.

A što se tiče prijateljica koje nemaju djecu i njihovih savjeta, čudenja i sl., čast 

izuzecima, ali to često ide po onoj: sit gladnom ne vjeruje.

Što više odmora i što manje umora ti želim  :Smile:  !

----------


## Jadranka

Potpis na Teicin komentar o vjezbanju. Nemoj se forsirat ni tjerat, kad budes imala volje i energije, vjezbat ces. Sigurno je za umorno tijelo zdravije da se odmori nego da se isforsira vjezbom. Uostalom, cjelodnevna bríga za malo dijete ukljucuje gomilu fizicke aktivnosti i vjezbe. Ja mislim da nisam nikad bila u boljoj formi nego nakon godinu dana s malisom, a svasta sam prije vjezbala, i cesto. Sad ce me sjedilacki posao opet dokosurit  :Sad:

----------


## tangerina

> Najbolje mi je sto mi mame koje imaju vecu djecu samo govore joj to ce proc pa to nije nista  ili se u najboljem slucaju uopce ne sjecaju?!


Ma to je neki evolucijski mehanizam, uvjerena sam, da bismo se uopće kasnije odlučili imati drugo dijete. Meni je isto ta prva godina u magli i nekako relativizirana, iako se sjećam teoretski da sam bila premorena i često prilično luda. Ali sad se isto pitam "zašto ono?"
Mozak je nevjerojatan, i inače u životu bolje pamti lijepo od ružnog, a ovdje baš imam osjećaj da sam bolje zapamtila lijepe trenutke, a teški se stopili u neka sitna slova upozorenja.  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> Evo, javlja se ona koja je lupala glavom o zid. Doslovno.
> Potpisujem ti cijeli post.


kakvo je sad stanje sa spavanjem? ja sam svoju čak prebacila u krevetić u kojem nije spavala niti pola sata otkad se rodila(i vratila muža sebi u krevet). Prvu noć je prespavala čitavu, noćas sam je stavila sebi oko 2,3. Spavala bi ona tamo ali malo joj je jesta pa mi se sva ugužva u one rešetke i bude mi je žao pa je stavim sebi.

----------


## *mamica*

Trina, ne budi luda. Ako ona mirno i zadovoljno spava u krevetiću i ne budi se, očito joj paše. A paše i tebi i mužu  :Grin:  Pusti i sebe i dijete da spavate!

----------


## giussepe

hvala vam cure  :Love: 
Lakse je kad vidiš da ima ljudi koji te razumiju.
Ja bi htjela počet vjezbat zato sto sam totalno slomljena. Ujutro kad se probudim boli me svaki djelić tijela pa čak i zglobovi na nogama (oni skroz doljnji - još ne znam za sebe pa ne znam ni kako se zovu). 
On spava s nama u krevetu, a ja ne mogu pobjeć od straha da od umora u snu ne legnem na njega i onda zaspem sva pokočena na boku. Noćas mi se opet desilo da se probudim i trazim ga, ne znam s koje mi je strane. nekako do cca 2 ujutro sve u bunilu odradjujem da se ni ne sjecam.

----------


## palčica

Da te utješim, nama se sada desilo da između 1 i 5 ili 6 ujutro ne jede. Osim jednog izdajanja, spavam. Neka 4 sata u komadu, napokon.

----------


## Inesz

> kakvo je sad stanje sa spavanjem? ja sam svoju čak prebacila u krevetić u kojem nije spavala niti pola sata otkad se rodila(i vratila muža sebi u krevet). Prvu noć je prespavala čitavu, noćas sam je stavila sebi oko 2,3. Spavala bi ona tamo ali malo joj je jesta pa mi se sva ugužva u one rešetke i bude mi je žao pa je stavim sebi.


Moj je nedavno uglavnom prestao cicati noći, onda sam ga prebacila u njegov krevetić jer je spavao sa mnom u krevetu. Ali, eto problema, u krevetiću spava pola sata, okrene se i udari u rešetke, tada je gotovo sa spavanjem.

Od večeras ga stavljam spavati u putni krevetić, stavila sam pravi madrac u njega i toplo se nadam da će biti bolje.

----------


## Ayan

što se tiče (ne) spavanja mislim da sam jučer odspavala kojih 10-ak minuta dok sam gurala kolica u šetnji. imam osjećaj da smo mala i ja dvije koale, zaljepljene jedna za drugu.
kad i uspijem leći da odspavam onda ona zna nemirno spavati, skviči, cvili, nakašljava se u snu, i ništa od mog sna.
sram me reći, ali često umjesto da spavam sjedim pored nje i gledam ju kako mi je prekrasna.  :škartoc: 
toliko sam umorna da mi se vrti i ljudi na cesti vjerojatno misle da sam pijana.

----------


## Zuska

> Ujutro kad se probudim boli me svaki djelić tijela pa čak i zglobovi na nogama (oni skroz doljnji - još ne znam za sebe pa ne znam ni kako se zovu). 
> On spava s nama u krevetu, a ja ne mogu pobjeć od straha da od umora u snu ne legnem na njega i onda zaspem sva pokočena na boku.


To valjda ide u staž. Ja se već dugo osjećam kao da me netko odspojio pa krivo spojio...sve me boli, što od nošenja, što od krivog spavanja, što od nevježbanja. 
Od početka 12. mjeseca nisam tjedan dana bila zdrava, doslovno me svaka viroza napadne, tako da me jučer napala nova, imala sam temperaturu pa ju je sveki noćas uzela da se mi malo naspavamo. Praznik, mogla sam spavati i na desnom boku i na trbuhu! S obzirom da ja i ona spavamo zajedno, ja spavam na vanjskoj strani kreveta i to uglavnom na lijevom boku jer se ona stišće uz mene pa često spavamo zagrljene. Ako se namjestim drugačije, to traje kratko jer se ona budi, pa mi je lakše spavati na lijevom boku i u snu je stisnuti uz mene. 
Probudila sam se nekoliko puta jutros, ali svaki put bih pomislila, joj, daj da jop malo odspavam na trbuhu ili na desnom boku...aaa, kako divno.... i došlo 1015.  :Smile: 
Trina, budi se i dalje, ne više po 20-30 puta, ali oko 5 da. To je, naravno, veliki napredak, uhvatim i po 3-4 sata u komadu što je prije bilo nezamislivo. Naravno, ako nije prehlađena, ako nisu zubi, ako nije stomak itd.  :Smile: 
O micanju u njen krevetić ... probat ću sad na proljeće... Počela je često sama pitati za u wc kad joj se piški i kaka pa smo sad na tome. Ne mogu sve rješavati odjednom  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Giusseppe, mislim da bi ti vježbanje ipak moglo pomoći, satak vremena dnevno, u ostalo vrijeme hvataj san koliko više možeš. 
Mi nismo imali problema sa spavanjem - do 7 mjeseci budila se samo dvaput noću na podoj, rijetko kada se događalo da se često budi, a i po danu je puno spavala.
A ipak sam bila toliko umorna i iscrpljena da mi je se vrtilo (čak i kada bih sklopila oči, imala sam osjećaj da se soba vrti oko mene  :Shock: ), teturala sam kao pijana, migrene su me prale i svaka kost me je u tijelu boljela, leđa pogotovo.
I onda sam krenula prvo vježbati na orbitreku, a zatim sam u teretanu pošla. Ne samo da sam ojačala leđa i razgibala se (tako da su se bolovi u kostima bitno ublažili), nego sam imala i više energije. Naime, vježbanje, iako fizički umara tijelo, s druge strane povećava energiju. I taj umor nije ovaj bolesni umor kakav osjećamo nego.. kako bih to rekla... zdravi, osvježavajući umor.

----------


## amsterdam

pridružujem se jadikovkama..mene također cijelo tijelo boli od zajedničkog spavanja..užas..prvih par mjeseci mi nije bilo teško buditi se, ali sada se nakon 5,5 valjda dovoljno nakupilo da postajem mrzovoljna baba... da ne krećem uopće na temu svekrva je je to prenaporno i za pisati, ja ću se požaliti na muža...počelo me smetati to što on misli da ako ide na posao a ja sam doma ja nisam tako umorna kao on!!! tipa, pošto radi 6 dana u tjednu, dođe nedjelja, ja se ponadam da će malo više vremena provesti sa malim, a ja možda uloviti koji sat spavanja više, ono ništa!!! on mora na kavu, mora sim, mora tam, jer ništa to ne radi cijeli tjedan pa mu je to jedino kad može..mislim ok, ali ja nemam ni jedan slobodan dan, ni noć ni niš, a da ne govorimo da nisam otišla na kavu već mjesec dana ako ne i više...znam da će te me savjetovati da razgovaram sa njim, već jesam, ali nema vajde od toga.. sve on to kuži dok ja govorim..da, da  znam da si i ti umorna, znam ovo znam ono..evo idem ja sa malim u šetnju (i ode taj put) a za par dana sve ispočetka!!!! joj, pošizit ću!

----------


## giussepe

e upravo to..sva sam ko spotrgana i mislim da mi lagana tjelovježba moze pomoć. Inace sam tip kojeg tjelovježba oslobađa sveg stresa.
samo da počnem :Smile:  
On se počeo dizati na noge i puze ko veliki i puno šetamo tako da se ja dosta krećem, ali nije to to. vjezbanje mi je: ja i vjezbanje bez ikoga.

----------


## palčica

I ja čeznem za treningom.

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam se vratila organiziranom satu joge tjedno, subotom ujutro. Nedovoljno, ali bolje ista nego nista.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam isla na jogu dvaput tjedno od malisanovih sedam, osam mjeseci do 13 mjeseci. Sad sam pocela radit pa ne zelim da mi joga oduzima vrijeme koje provodim s njim. Umjesto toga, pjesacim ujutro pola sata do stanice, i eventualno na pauzi jos pola sata. Joga mi je bas prijala, al ja sam imala energije za nju, i bila relativno ok naspavana. Kad sam bila iscrpljena, nisam isla.

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam krenula na pilates subotom kad je beba napunila 6mj, ali individualni sat, jer se ne mogu prilagodit grupi jer nikad ne znam kad cu moci. Jako mi pase, da bar mogu 2x tjedno...mozda kroz koji mjesec.

----------


## Ivon

Ne znam da li moja priča pripada ovdje ali je se negdje moram izjadati...
Rodila sam prije 6 mj....težak porod, na kraju sve ispalo uredu, imam divnu curica u, koja po noći se budi 2 puta, po danu sam uglavnom sama s njom pa me dosta iscrpi, umorna sam...moja tuga proizlazi iz toga što ne ličim na ništa, debela sam, ni kilu ne gubim nakon poroda, gadim se sama sebi, ne ličim na ništa. Živim daleko daleko od svoje familije i prijatelja u kući svekra i svekrve. Kad sam rodila odluka moga muža i mene je bila da nećemo nositi malenu i neprestano je držati na rukama, što je njegovima jako teško palo i u trenucima kad bi bili oni sami s njom radili su sve kontra onoga kako sam ja rekla. Viječito su mi dolazile bakice iz sela koje bi mi pametovale o svemu i svačemu, pregrmila sam i to...nemam ni prijatelja ni nikoga svoga i ispada da sam primorana družiti se s svekrvinim kolegicama, slušati njihova pametovanja iz dana u dan...Onda kad bi se opet vratila dan nakon poroda sjećam se svoje mame koje mi je grozote izgovorila o tome zašto sam uopće željela dijete, o tome kako mi to nije trebalo još u životu, ugl kao da joj smetalo što je dobila unuku...i to sam pregrmila...sada puna loših emocija muku mučim s tim da se moje dijete vozi u autosjedalici, što je mojoj svekrvi bespotrebno jer u njenim vremenima toga nije bilo, i svaki put kad ona vozi malenu uvijek netko je drži u krilu i onda kad ja to vidim, prvo što mi dođe je da ih sve prisutne dobro našamaram, ali se priberem jer takvo ponašanje od mene ne bi bilo uredu pa sva crvena, nikakva kažem:"zašto ste to učinili? To se ne smije tako...itd" Naravno nitko me ne doživljava... Onda svekrva pijevruću kavu puuuune šalice i uzme malu (koja maše i rukama i nogama) i ja kažem" nemojte to raditi proliti će kavu po sebi" Gdje mi se kroz podsmjeh odgovori: " ma da pa zašto ne bi?!" Onda opet kažem" zato jer sam mama jer sam ja tako rekla"i  i tu samo dobijem zloban podsmjeh....Uvijek kad razgovaram s mužem planiramo imati u budućnosti još jedno dijete, ali meni se stalno vrti po mislima "Hoću li ja to moći" Sada me ne sliša nitko, kako će biti kad budemo imali još jedno dijete??" itd....Nemogu, shrvana sam, danima bi samo plakala, ne vidim sreću u ničemu, nedostaju mi prijatelji, nedostaje mi mir....Od toliko nervoze imam osjećaj da ni ne mršavim, jer mi je organizam s živcima preopterećen. Razgovarala jeam s mužem o svemu tome ali njegovo je : "nemoj se zamarati s babama itd" Uglavnom s ničim da se i on angažira, nego ja svaki dan moram svjedočiti tome kako netko gazi moju riječ, moju odluku....i samo mi dođe...sada već ne mogu..a kako će mi biti kasnije?! 


Trebala sam negdje izjadati se, jer tuzi unutar mene nema kraja.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nanimira

A joj,kužim kak ti je iako ja još nisam rodila...ali sam trudna,i od kad sam trudna mi svi govore da premalo jedem, da previše radim (a cijelo vrijeme sam morala ležati i ne smijem se udebljati) da će dijete bit keljavo i kaj ja znam...o majčinstvu da ni ne pričam, koji god aspekt spomenem -od najobičnijih platnenih pelena, do rabljene opreme za djecu,odmah me popljuju da kaj izmišljavam, pampersice  su super, a prvom djetetu se sve ionako novo kupuje  :Undecided: 

A naše životne prilike su takve da nije da baš imamo para na bacanje i da je najvažnije da se ne kapacitiramo poslom ako nam postojeći zadovoljava egzistenciju jer bebi onako treba ljubavi a ne stvari...ali ne... (oboje smo freelance više ili manje). I još mi govore da nije tos ve tak skupo kak ja mislim, a nas dvoje radili okvirnu računicu i ispada da nam do prve godine djetetova života treba ugrubo oko 30 000kn  :Shock: 

Kad sam prvi put bila trudna, napravila sam jednu veliku grešku a to je da sam otišla svojoj soc. doktorici da mi da neku uputnicu,i nakon toga je cijelo selo znalo da sam trudna.Nije da je ona rekla,nek su babe skužile jer sam se jako udebljala u ta 3 mjeseca.  Nedugo nakon toga sam imala spontani, a selo je naravno ogovaralo jer što drugo selo radi.

Sad sam trudna i ne idem nikud, doslovce me nitko nije vidio zadnjih 2 mjeseca jer sam razvila neki bedasti stav da niti ne želim da znaju da sam trudna (što je naravno lagano nemoguće) ali kao, ja neću nikom govoriti dok me ne pitaju ili dok se nebude vidjelo toliko jako...

Apropo svekrve....ajme majko, sad zna na net pa sve kaj joj kažem ide provjeravati duplo, i sve me ispituje. Nju muči jer imamo psa, pa kak će beba i pas i to ju je mučilo još dok ni nisam bila trudna...i nikako joj objasnit, ni za to, ni za čišćenje kuće zašto koristim eko-sredstva a ne kemijska (ako nema potrebe) i tak... ona je jedna jako invazivna osoba koja svoje neslaganje ili kritiku daje na jedan jako bezobrazan način,i naš odnos je u krajnju ruku bezveze-odnos pro forme. Mislim, dodatno me i paranoira, jer je i ona izgubila bebu u 25tt i sad ima stav da "ako bog da", "valjda će biti", "imate vi još do poroda..." a meni trudnoća bila komplicirana. Pa daj me ohrabri ženo, u suprotnom me nemoj ni zvat! MM je živa i baka i ona samo priča o tome kako se tko udebljao u trudnoći i još se tome jako zgraža,kao fuj koliko je debela-ogromna je...a uff...na svu sreću pa su daleko  :Very Happy: 

E sad čekam porod i roditeljsvo, ekvivalentno i još  :oklagija:  i iskreno se nadam da će beba biti ta koja će mi pojesti živce a ne "ekipa sa strane". 

Držite se!

----------


## Tiziana

Ajme ajme Ivon, ajde ti reci meni doktorici svekrvologije i mirnog suzivota sta ti uopce radis s tom osobom koja medju ostalim krsi kako tvoja pravila tako i zakon ove drzave? Bebu u sling klokanicu ili sto vec imas i zdravo svima - lakse ce ti biti, a beba treba tebe i tvoje ruke

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tizi - pa Ivon je rekla da žive u istoj kući, svekiji i NJM i ona i beba. Tako da ne može baš lagano zbrisat.
Ivon, draga, ja te jako dobro razumijem po pitanju kila i nezadovoljstva. Istu muku sam mučila lani. Prođu kile, tijelo se polako vraća u staru formu, samo si daj vremena. Nerviranje je sastavni dio života, probaj shvatiti kad te uhvati navala bijesa, da je to trenutak koji će proći, duboko diši i mantraj si - sve je dobro, nervoza prolazi, ja sam smirena. Nakon što to ponoviš nekoliko puta, počne djelovati.

Kod takvih ponašanja tvoje svekrve, koja ugoržavaju sigurnost tvoje bebe, mislim da bi mogla zauzeti oštriji stav. Mislim i mogla je u kondicionalu, jer ne znam kakvi su vam donosi i koliko ovisiš o pomoći svekrve.
Ako si možeš priuštiti - nemoj dopustiti da itko bebu vozi u autu, ako ti nisi prisutna i ako ne možeš biti sigurna da se beba vozi u AS.
Kad bilo tko pije nešto vruće i želi uzeti dijete, nemoj dopustiti, uzmi bebu i odmakni se.
Bilo koje ponašanje koje smatraš problematičnim, ja bih rješavala udaljavanjem bebe.
Jedino se ne slažem oko ne nosanja bebe - to je po meni potrebno i poželjno. Sama sam nosala svoje blizance, žicala moje starce i muževe da ih dođu nosati - htjela sam da budu po rukama što je više moguće.
Moja teorija je da nosanje djetetu ulijeva sigurnost i dobar osjećaj, pa sam htjela da imaju što više fizičkog kontakta s bliskim ljudima.
Što se tiče druženja i društva, nemoj podcijeniti virtualnu komunikaciju i druženje. Ima tu na forumu masa pametnih i simpatičnih žena s kojima se možeš dopisivati, razmijenjivati iskustva i popričati. Ako ti fali glas, razmijeniš brojeve telefona preko PP-a i čuti se s njima. Na ovaj način možeš ispuniti svoju potrebu za komunikaciju + komunicirati s ljudima koji te nadahnjuju i u čijim riječima uživaš.
Glavu gore draga, svakim danom će sve bit samo bolje  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivon

Hvala vam svima na riječima podrške i savijetima.
Jedina sreća u svemu tome (osim naravno moga dijeteta) je to što smo mm i ja dobrih financija, tako da smo kupili zemljište na kojem ćemo napraviti malenu kućicu, u kojoj ćemo nadajmo se imati svoj mir. Ne ovisim o svekrvi po pitanju ničega srećom, ali smo još promorani stanovati s njima. 
Što se tiče muževih roditelja zbog poštovanja prema njima jer su njegovi roditelji mislim da sam svejedno trebala oštrije reagirati ne samo po pitanju as i ostaloga (davanje čokolade malenoj), ja sam samo tiho i mirno odreagirala na sve, što u pravilu nisam smjela. Ali moj glas i da povisim ton ili da normalno razgovaram se ne čuje. Kao da sam nevidljiva, nikoga od njih ne interesira moje mišljenje.
Kako nemam auto da po ovom ružnom vremenu nekuda odem prisiljena sam boraviti u kući. Kada je lijepo vrijeme jedva čekam da mogu prošetati s malenom. Kako sam jako jako daleko od svojih, od prijatelja nemam s kim normalno ni porazgovarati tako da si znam pustiti muziku, razgovarati sama s sobom, ali na kraju krajeva samo sjednem i počnem plakati kad vidim koju tugu, bol i razočaranje nosim u sebi. Teško mi je. Bojim se da nakon toliko skupljanja svih loših emocija ne puknem jednom, na štetu smoga muža i sebe. Nedostaju mi prijatelji, njihova podrška, razgovor, suočena sam sama sa sobom. 
Još jednom hvala vam svima...

----------


## Mima

Pa ako ste dobrih financija iznajmite si nešto dok gradite kuću, nemojte živjeti sa njegovim roditeljima, jer to tebe očito ubija u pojam.
Očito te smeta kad rade protiv tvoje volje, a ako ne budete živjeli sa njima neće biti takvih situacija ili će ih biti malo.
Inače, vježbaj se postaviti - ako netko jednom vozi tvoje dijete izvan sjedalice, onda jednostavno više nemoj dozvoliti da je voze.

----------


## Ivon

U kuću bi se trebali useliti do kraja godine tako da nam se ne isplati za to malo uzimati nešto u najam. 
Naravno da neću dopustiti da malenu voze u as, čak oni u svome autu nemaju dio pojasa na koju se as treba zakopčati, i to dok sam rekla odgovor je bio: "pa što nismo mi auto radili.."

----------


## oka

Ivon, ako možeš otiđite, ja sam otišla i žao mi je tih prvih 6 mjeseci koje sam tamo provela, moj život bi imao malo drugačiji notu. To razdoblje mi je pretraumatično i moje dijete je sve zajedno sa mnom proživljavlo, to mi pada najteže od svega.
Odi draga što prije, jer nema drugog rješenja za takve situacije.

----------


## oka

Ja ne bih čekala niti do kraja godine,  :Smile:  jer mi nitko ne može nikad više vratiti prvu god života od djeteta, ali to sam ja.

----------


## Ivon

Znam istina, to i meni teško pada, morat ću razgovarati s mm da vidim kako je njegovo mišljenje, a opet neznam kako će njegovi roditelji to shvatiti, jer kad smo počeli graditi kući su poludili zašto se selimo, a kamo li sada s tim..

----------


## Anemona

I ja bih na vašem mjestu odselila. Sad će i lijepo vrijeme (valjda napokon), bebu u sling ili kolica i kreni u kakav park. Vjerujem da ćeš pronači društvo mama s malim bebama.
Ne znam u kojem si gradu, sigurno ima i forumašica voljnih za konkretno druženje.

----------


## In love

Ivon, ja bi se isto odselila. I to danas ne tek krajem godine...

----------


## Ivon

U Bj sam, sumljam da ima mama iz Bj ovdje.
Upoznala jesam neke mame ali da bi do njih došla potreban mi je auto kojeg ću tek imati za 2 mj, ali radujem se lijepim danima da mogu u šetnje. 
A to naše prijevremeno iseljenje bi samo dovelo do svađe i negodovanja...ne znam moram razgovarati s mužem

----------


## Tiziana

Ah pa ti si mi bivsa sugradjanka tek sad vidim. Aaaa puno onda toga razumijem. Ne moze se korzo tek tako nadomjestiti :Smile: 
Da li si sa svekijima u istom stanu? Ili imate svatko svoj ulaz? Ja imam iskustvo iste kuce ali zasebnih ulaza pa se to jos da urediti.

----------


## marija1411

Kad sam prija nekoliko mjeseci pročitala ovaj topić mislila sam o čem ova priča a sad kad sam mama   :Grin:

----------


## Ivon

Mi imamo zaseban ulaz (na katu smo) ali dolaze nam prijatelji, susjedi, moja familija bilo tko oni se naljute jer se ne radi ručak kod njih, naljute se što smo mi gore oni dole, ugl ja  mislim da bi se naljutili da poštar dolazi gore k meni, jer tko god dolazi oni budu ljuti, ili samo jedostavno dođu gore k nama kada ih ne želimo imati prisutne npr. kad nam prijatelji dođu. Ne znam kako bi se to moglo srediti jedino našom selidbom jer u ovom slučaju druge pomoći nema..

----------


## Beti3

Ajoj, Ivon. Zar to ne možeš srediti? Imaš li ti ključ na vratima svoga dijela stana? Samo ga okreni kad želiš. Roditelji tvoga muža moraju shvatiti da ste ti, tvoj muž i vaše dijeta jedna obitelj, oni druga. Godinama sam tako živjela, znam koliko je naporno, ali moraš naći oblik suživota koji i TEBI odgovara. 

Odlučno se postavi, ne moraš vikati, ali pokaži što ti se ne sviđa. A bebu drži na rukama svo vrijeme što je budna i dok je netko kod vas, pa bebu nitko neće uzimati iz tvojih ruku. Uostalom, da li si odredila vrijeme kad ne želiš da ti itko smeta u tvom dijelu kuće?

----------


## Beti3

Ne mogu više editirati, pa da dodam. Što se tiče viška kila, tu samo ti odlučuješ. Trgni se, kaži sama sebi da hoćeš smršavjeti, smanji hranu koja deblja. VOLI samu sebe. Budi bitna samoj sebi. Pogledaj se u ogledalo i vjeruj da možeš.

 No, po tvojim postovima mi se čini da si upala u začarani krug depresije, koja pogađa mnoge mlade majke. Zatvorena u kući, debljanje, okolina koja ti ne daje podršku...Ako ti svijet ne postane lijepo mjesto za život kad krenete češće u šetnje, tada potraži pomoć liječnika. Možda da popričaš sa svojom obiteljskom liječnicom, ako ti se čini da sama sebe ne možeš razvedriti.

Čekati šest mjeseci, mislim da ti je predugo. Naravno da ti sama odlučuješ. Ali, nosaj bebu, tako se kratko vole nosati.

----------


## Trina

Ti si se skroz krivo postavila. Da sam ja bila tako suzdržana, draga i mila, mislim da bi mi se svekrva i u krevet uvukla. Ja sam imala tu sreću da se mm-ov brat oženio malo prije nas a njegova žena je takva kao ti. Njen muž nije kao moj pa je i on vršio pritisak na nju da se ne buni i da šuti jer na taj način pokazuje poštovanje prema njegovoj majci. Ona se dovela u situaciju da je morala pitati svekrvu za mišljenje ako bi išla na plažu s malom, da li previše puše ili ne, za malu. Ako bi milostiva rekla NE onda se vraćalo kući. Ako je dala blagoslov onda bi išla. Kad sam to vidila umrla sam od straha-što mene čeka. Pa iako sam uvijek bila glasna i jasno pokazivala svoje mišljenje, ona je takva osoba da se i danas, nakon 12 godina braka borim s tim nekakvim glupostima. Ali nikad nije bila opcija da mi se petlja u djecu, da mi se općenito petlja u intimni dio mog života, u što spadaju djeca i brak. Ali moj muž je isti ko ja, njemu smetaju iste stvari i imam punu podršku od njega. Zapravo, mislim da mu super dođe što sam takva jer se često on ne mora bakćati s njom.

Ako se nećeš seliti, ako nemate opciju da se udaljite jedni od drugih, za svoje dobro i za svoje zdravlje, malo se trgni. Nitko ne čita misli i svi svijet promatraju kroz sebe. Znači, ono što je njoj u redu, smatrat će da je i tebi. Moraš promijeniti način razmišljanja i shvatiti da ako nećeš samoj sebi pomoći, neće nitko.

----------


## Anemona

Beti je u pravu.
S mojeg gledišta meni je nekako najvažnije maknuti s iz kuće.
E sad, ako stvarno ne želite maknuti se slijedećih 6 mjeseci, stvarno pokušaj pronači neko prihvatljivo društvo i šetaj, šetaj, šetaj.
Zrak i šetnja čine čuda, naspram zatvorenog prostora.

Daj si male zadatke, ok idemo beba i ja do trgovine, pa ako slučajno usput zaspi produžiš šetnju,...

Zadiranje u vaš prostor isto treba riješiti, najbolje tvoj muž, jer su to njegovi roditelji.

Isto tako kako kaže Beti imaš ključ i zaključaj.

----------


## Ivon

Imam ključ, i davno davno se zaključavam (te početke zaključavanja nikako neću zaboraviti jer je stalno bilo zašto se zaključavam, zašto nije otvoreno, ovako samo moram ići do vrata itd. Ali tu mi bilo s tim pitanjima prisviralo da sam rekla da moj kat nije kolodvor, pa se pitanje zaključavanja nije pitalo).
Bile smo danas u šetnji...ne znam mislim da sam ušla u taj nekakav krug depresije i da se samo više potkopavam, od obiteljskog liječnika ne mogu tražiti pomoć jer bi odmah cijelo selo znalo tako da uopće ne znam od kud da krenem. A opet ne mogu viječito plakati i biti depresivna. 
Zatim za dijetu tj mršavljenje, stvarno ništa ne jedem, glavne namirnice su mi kiseli kupus i paradajz, ali i s tim slabo te kile idu, metabolizam kao da mi je znatno sporiji, a i ovo moje opće stanje s tim može biti povezano. 
Malu nisam smjela nositi na zahtjev doktora jer stanje nakon cr nije bilo dobro, pa da ne dođe do zapetljaja crijeva i ostaloga savijetovao mi je doktor da se više mazim s curom nego da je nosim, sada nakon 6 mj, i pregleda bolje mi je i nosim po kući malenu u marami. 

Ne znam sada tko je napisao da ako ja imam malenu u svojim rukama da mi je nitko ne može uzeti, e pa ni to u ovom mom životu nije istinito, mogu ja malu zavezati za sebe nikome to ništa ne znači, kao ni ja ni moj glas. Ne derem se, tj. ne vičem sve što govorim nastojim govoriti smireno jer to ipak nisu moji roditelji, a i da jesu opet je tu neko poštovanje zbog razlike u godinama, ali svejedno ništa moj glas ne znači. Teško mi je i hvala vam svima na vašim riječima, iako vas ne znam znače mi jako puno i nadam se da će prilikom preseljenja biti bolje. 

Svojima sam rekla da kad god žele doći k meni da mi se jave ali da ću ja doći k njima, jer ne želim svoje goste dovoditi u neugodnu situaciju. Eto tako je.

----------


## Tiziana

Evo cure su ti sve rekle. Betinim rijecima se stvarno nema sto dodati. Moje iskustvo je islo od pristojne zamolbe do odlucnog stava a ponekad cak i do bahatog odbijanja. Al sam zato sretna bez icije pomoci obje bebe prozivjela 100% i nosala ih do krizobolje. Brzo ti to prodje, hvataj si ove trenutke i zivi ih s bebom sto na sat. Nedostajati ce ti to jednog dana. Fuckas svekrvu, kad te treba jek se najavi. Moja se sad najavi telefonom a isto zivimo ko i ti. Da sam pustila po njenom vjerujem da bi dosla gledati i kako se depiliram. Bez kucanja dakako. No modernim vremenima hvala imam kljuc i bravu

----------


## Ivon

I još da spomenem mm je prebrzo vozio i dobio kaznu od policije 400kn, ja sam znala za njegovu brzu vožnju i uredno smo čekali kaznu, kad je kazna došla (u plavoj koverti) moja svekrva je potpisala umjesto moga muža (što se po zakonu ne smije) otvorila to i spremila kaznu, nikome ništa nije rekla. Mi smo i dalje čekali i čekali da kazna dođe kad eto jučer dolazi poštar i nosi plavu kovertu i mm uzme kovertu kad unutra piše kako po zakonu nije platio kaznu od 400kn mora izvršiti kaznu u zatvoru od trajanja 3 dana.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
I što sad napraviti? Poludjela sam...A za nju je to bilo normalno. Uzeti preporučenu pošiljku i još i pogledati šta piše....strava

----------


## Zara1

> Što se tiče muževih roditelja zbog poštovanja prema njima jer su njegovi roditelji mislim da sam svejedno trebala oštrije reagirati ne samo po pitanju as i ostaloga (davanje čokolade malenoj), ja sam samo tiho i mirno odreagirala na sve, što u pravilu nisam smjela. Ali moj glas i da povisim ton ili da normalno razgovaram se ne čuje. Kao da sam nevidljiva, nikoga od njih ne interesira moje mišljenje.


ja ne bi imala poštovanja prema nekom ko ne poštuje i ne uvažava mene

samo jednom bi napravili nešto što ne odobravam i više nikad, ma ko bili (moji roditelji, muževi roditelji, susjedi, rodbina... nije bitno)

čini mi se ko da si vrlo mlada i da se ne znaš postaviti prema njima, a  oni to dobrano iskorištavaju

----------


## Tiziana

Tii si iz ri preselila u bj? Imas li koga u ri? Roditelje? Mozes li se maknuti k njima na tjedan dva? I bebi je zdravo disati malo mora a tebi ce dobro doci promjena

----------


## Tiziana

Sve jedno bolje od drugoga!!! Nemam rijeci! Ja bi se posvadjala na jako grdo. Inace ako sad plati ne mora u zatvor pa nek se svekica isprsi za kaznu kad je tako pametna. Nece valjda da joj se selo ruga sto je sin u zatvoru

----------


## Ivon

Da, imam u ri svoje, i idem svako malo tamo, mm i ja nastojimo svaki vikend ići negdje

----------


## trampolina

Ivon, nemoj se ljutiti ali ti i tm ste krivi za situaciju gdje vasnjegovi tretiraju kao malu djecu.Kad roditelji nisu u stanju prerezati pupčanu vrpcu onda to trebaju napraviti djeca. To nekad zna grdo izgledati ali je po mom mišljenju nužno.

Kažeš da ne čuju tvoj glas? A čuješ li ga ti?
Jesi li u svakom trenu sigurna da znaš što želiš ili samo odaješ dojam nesigurnosti?

Takve goropadnice kao tvoja sveki jašu za vratom dok ih god ne otreseš. Ali treba bit doslijedan, baš kao i s klincima. Znači, reagirati na svaku, mirno, pristojno ali odlučno.

Otvorila mu je poštu? Molim vas ne otvarajte ništa, to su privatne stvari.
Preuzima bebu (otima iz ruku)? Vratite mi xy,želim da je kod mene.

Uglavnom, kad nešto želiš ne trebaš se opravdavati i iznalaziti sitne laži. Svak ima pravo na život kakav želi.

Sretno!

----------


## IvanaR

Joj nije ti lako! Beti je stvarno lepo rekla.
Neko je to već  spomenuo, a ja ću ponoviti jer mislim da je jako važno. Kad god svekrva  ili ko god uradi nešto za šta si ranije rekla da ne može (npr. uzme dete  dok drži vruću kafu) nemoj se upuštati u dalju raspavu, nemoj ništa  objašnjavati, niti vikati. Samo priđi i uzmi dete. Verovatno će u  početku ponavljati prekršaj (čisto da bi te testirali), ali ostani  dosledna i svaki put oduzmi bebu do kraja tog susreta. Znači, ako si na  njihovom terenu pokupiš bebu i odeš na svoj sprat, ako su oni kod tebe  bebu kod sebe dok ne odu. Ako zatraže bebu ili pokušaju da je uzmu od  tebe, lepo i smireno kažeš "Nemože." Ne ulaziš u raspravu zašto, jer oni  i onako zanaju zašto.
Što se tiče vožnje kolima, uvek ideš ti sa  bebom i nosiš AS, ne poveravaš im da voze bebu sami. Ukoliko navedu kao  razlog da zbog AS taj i taj ne može da stane u kola, kažeš "OK, onda mi  ne idemo." i ostaneš lepo kod kuće.
Treba malo upornosti, ali svi popuste.
Ovo  ti kažem iz iskustva, ne živim u zajednici, ali imam majku koja zna sve  o svemu. Recept, usput, pali i kod pasa (isprobala), a ako si zaista  uporan kažu da možeš i mačku dresirati. Taj nivo još nisam dostigla.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Hm... Da se javim s malim odmakom.
Pisala sam na ovoj temi kad je Mini bila mjesec i pol. Sad je četiri i pol.
I nije mi ništa lakše. Stvari su se promijenile. Mijenjaju se iz dana u dan. Prođe jedna faza (ili kriza, zovi kako hoćeš), dođe druga. I tako iz dana u dan.
Lakše mi je utoliko što je više ne presvlačim po noći, što više ne kaka 7 puta dnevno i što noćni podoji (uglavnom) kraće traju. No, ona otkako je došla iz rodilišta ima dva noćna podoja pa se pitam dokad će tako.

Sjećam se što ste mi tu pisale pa mi dođe da umrem od smijeha. Kao, ono, reci ljudima kad da ti dođu u posjetu, budi eksplicitna s vremenom... A na drugoj temi mi pišete da spavam s djetetom jer tijekom dana ne želi spavati sama.  :Laughing:  Pa sad ti spavaj uz dijete koje ne želi spavati i nikad ne znaš hoće li spavati 15 minuta ili 5 sati i onda si još organiziraj goste jer, eto, normalno je da ti obitelj i prijatelji žele doći. Kod nas to na kraju funkcionira tako da kad nekamo idemo ne obećajemo da ćemo doći i ne obećajemo kad ćemo doći. Doći ćemo ako bude dobre volje. I onda svi komentiraju kako titramo oko nje i kako nam upravlja životom i kako nekad treba pregrmiti i ići nekamo čak i ako je ona nervozna jer mora se naučiti. Ne mora. A kad nama netko želi doći? Pa, opet dolazimo do toga da ljudi dolaze kad njima paše jer nama (njoj) nikad ne paše. I onda mi redovito netko dođe taman kad je ona na rubu spavanja (ajd, istini za volju, ona je pol dana na rubu spavanja). Jasno, kad netko dođe, nema šanse da bi ona više oka sklopila. Sve ju zanima, sve gleda i sluša. Još ako se taj netko ne da otjerati, kasnije imamo milinu - dijete koje 2 sata urla iz petnih žila jer nije spavalo, premoreno je, prestimulirano i sl. I ne voli baš ljude. Ili samo one koji nam dolaze.  :Grin:  Jedino je moju frendicu počastila provalom urlajućeg smijeha pa smo se jako iznenadili. I, da, netko je spominjao goste koji su samo virnuli u dječju sobu pogledati bebu kako spava u krevetiću. Na ovo se mogu samo grohotom nasmijati. Ne znam je li smješniji dio o bebi koja spava, ili onaj dio o spavanju u sobi. Ili dio o spavanju u krevetiću.

Dakle, da rezimiram - imam dijete od 4,5 mjeseca koje po danu ne želi spavati, a navečer se isto teško uspavljuje; uglavnom mrzi kolica, AS i sling; ne želi sisati u položaju koji meni paše, a u javnosti ni pogotovo (malo mi je teže u javnosti je staviti da leži pa visiti iznad nje dok ona povuci-potegni nešto pojede; imam dovoljno mlijeka i jaki let down i nema soor, da vas sve preduhitrim); ako prihvati sisanje u položaju kolijevke, onda me strahovito grebe i štipa (ponaša se kao da je sisa čaša kljunašica s dvije drške pa se drži za nju ili si pak rukom gura bradavicu u usta) ili pak počne samu sebe mlatiti rukom.  :Confused: 
Sve to rezultira našom gotovo pa izolacijom. A da ne spominjem da muž i ja nismo bili nimalo sami otkako se rodila (da, bilo nam je jasno da nećemo više nikad biti sami, ali smo mislili da ćemo moći barem navečer imati koji sat mira). Eto.

----------


## oka

Ivon, točno znam o čemu pričaš, nisu mi drugi jednom uzeli dijete iz ruke, ok, par puta i nikad više.
Nakon toga bila sam apsolutna babaroga za cijeli svijet, ali nije me bilo briga jer drugačije nisam mogla.
Najbolje mi je bilo kad je meni bliska osoba htjela uzeti dijete koje NIJE htjelo k njoj, ja se smijem (šizim , jer znam što me opet čeka)
i kažem: ne želi, ne pozna te, A ona na to: ma bude i hop da mi uzme, a možeš zamisliti  facu kad sam se ja okrenula sa djetetom i rekla NE,
NE ŽELI K TEBI. Bila je osupnuta, mislim, pa kakve veze ima koliko smo mi bliski, kad te dijete nije nikad vidjelo. Ma gluposti.
I stvarno me boli briga što takva osoba misli o meni, nek si ona misli što ja mislim o njoj i točka.
....
O bakama ne bih, prebolno mi je i samo da ti kažem da sam i ja imala težu postporođajnu depresiju upravo zbog okoline gdje sam bila.
Nakon mjesec dana starosti prvog djeteta morala sam kuhati doručak i ručak na minutu za cijelu kuću odnosno za 3 obitelji. Mrak  :Grin: 
Zato sam sa 6 dala petama vjetra, jedino što je ostao prevelik trag na svima nama zbog toga, a MM-u je trebalo dugo godina da shvati
da nije otišao zbog mene, nego zbog nas, danas mi je zahvlalan, ali put do zahvalnosti nije bio nimalo ugodan niti za djecu niti za mene.

Tako da, ti je moj savjet, pošto si premekana (i ja sam bila) moraš jednostavno biti druga krajnost i nek si misli što žele, nek se oni pitaju
što ti o njima misliš.
Dan danas kažem, da smo svi bili tamo gdje nam je mjesto od samog početka, sve bi bilo drugačije, svi bi se imali više rada  :Smile:

----------


## oka

DA se razumijemo, ja sam si sa svima super, ali zna se da je meni-nama onako kako ja-mi želimo, a ne bake, i dedeki i običaji i da se sve samo MORA itd..

NIŠTA se ne mora dok ti je dijete beba, mora se samo CICATI kad god dijete hoće i dijete je jedini apsolutni šef ma koja baka  :Grin:

----------


## rehab

Mihekica, što te više čitam, sve više imam osjećaj da si ti sebi prije rođenja bebe stvorila preružičastu sliku majčinstva i roditeljstva (sorry ako griješim). Ono, kao u filmovima, daš djetetu da jede, okupaš ga, presvučeš, staviš u njegovu sobicu u kolijevku, ono ti se slatko osmjehne i zaspe  :Grin:  Ok, karikiram, možda ne baš tako ružičastu, ali ipak nerealnu. Kažeš, beba ti ima 4 i pol mjeseca. Ja u toj dobi nisam imala vremena za oprati zube, a kamoli da sam pomišljala na društveni život, sat vremena s mužem i slično. Beba je u toj dobi premalena, usmjerena samo na ispunjavanje svojih potreba. Ona ne zna da postoje tata i mama i njihov život. Ona zna samo za sebe i sve što čini, čini u svrhu zadovoljenja svojih potreba. Vi ste tu da joj to omogućite. Ja sa svojim bebačem od 10 mjeseci nigdje ne idem, ako će nam to poremetiti rutinu, možda sam otišla negdje par puta ako sam baš morala. Eventualne goste primam u vrijeme kad mi odgovara (najčešće ih zamolim da dođu oko 4 popodne, taman kad se probudi nakon zadnjeg dnevnog spavanja, znam da će otići do večernjeg spavanja).  Čitav moj život prilagođen je bebi. Stariji trogodišnjak može razumjeti odgodu, promjene, moje potrebe, a 10-mjesečna beba ne može. I to je tako. Ako je potrebno da ležiš kraj nje da bi spavala, lezi i spavaj s njom. Kad želi dojiti, daj joj da doji koliko želi i kad želi. Kad se želi nositi, neka se nosi. Ako ti nešto od toga ne odgovara, pokušaj joj ponuditi alternativu (npr., ako je ne možeš više nositi, pokušaj leći s njom na krevet, masirati je, maziti, igrati se...). Ako ne ide alternativa, vrati se na staro. Ako gosti stižu izdoji mlijeko, zamoli nekoga u obitelji da dođe brinuti o bebi dok si ti s gostima, ili se jednostavno ispričaj gostima i odi s bebom u sobu da spava, neka tm sjedi s njima. Prihvati svu pomoć koja ti se nudi i koju možeš dobiti ako zamoliš. I to je to. Proći će  :Love:

----------


## giussepe

Mishekice nemam ti sta pametno rec, puno toga potpisujem!

Meni je vise dosta ljudi koji govore pusti ga da malo place, skini ga sa sise, prebaci ga na bocu, daj ga svekrvi da ga cuva ( ili nekome ).... Opce da ne nabrajam...

On je u fazi da vristi iz petnih zila u visokom C! Vristi ako je sretan, vristi ako se ljuti, vristi ako hoce van iz hranilice, ako nece jest, ako ga ne pogledam kad on to hoce, ako izadjem iz sobe i ostavim ga na 30 sek da se igra sam... A u meni kipi i kipi i kipi...

----------


## giussepe

rehab, ja mislim da sam i ja imala malo preruzicastu sliku. da priznajem to. i tesko mi je ustvari pomiriti se s tim da vise nema spavanja kad hoću, jela kad hoću, kave s prijateljicom kad hoću...svjesna sam ja toga svega, ali bude mi teško ponekad.

----------


## seven of nine

upravo tako. 
sesmjeseci rentanja stana vas nece financijski unistiti, pogotovo obzirom da velis da stojite ok po tom pitanju. zasto ih ne iskoristiti na nacin da ih provedete u tvom gradu ( ili barem blize njemu)?  :Smile: 
istina, kao sto i oka rece, to vrijeme sa tvojim djetetom je neprocjenjivo  :Wink:

----------


## Tiziana

Zato sam ja ispala babaroga koja je luda i nedrustvena jer meni gosti kao pojam uopce nisu odgovarali nikako ni u koje doba. A do drugog djeteta svi vec naucili i milina. Kupila 4 majice za dojenje one s rupom i duplim slojem na cici, obuci se nasminkati bebu prikopcati na cicu i van. Ljetna beba - mlina. Gadno je recimo roditi u prosincu sijecnju veljaci. Zima je sve je teze i ne moze se lezerno dojiti setajuci lungo mare s 5 slojeva robe na sebi i odmah je mrak.
A lezati uz bebu koja doji i spava je zakon. Tablet u ruke cica van i odmor. Kakvi gosti kakvi teroristi svekrve i ostali!

----------


## rehab

> rehab, ja mislim da sam i ja imala malo preruzicastu sliku. da priznajem to. i tesko mi je ustvari pomiriti se s tim da vise nema spavanja kad hoću, jela kad hoću, kave s prijateljicom kad hoću...svjesna sam ja toga svega, ali bude mi teško ponekad.


Sve je to normalno, takva sam i ja bila s prvim. Kad sam prihvatila da sam sad postala mama, i da je sad moj život beba, sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto. Postala sam puuuuno mirnija, staloženija, prihvatila sam stvari takvima kakve jesu i guess what, i beba je postala puno manje zahtjevna i mirnija. Ja ne kažem da trebamo potpuno zaboraviti na sebe, dapače. Ali, moje vrijeme za sebe je ono vrijeme kada beba spava ili povremeno kada je netko pričuva. Nedavno je 3 dana imao virozu i ta 3 dana sam mogla komotno zaboraviti da postojim. Jeo mi je na rukama, spavao na rukama, nije sašao sekunde s mojih ruku ta 3 dana, osim kad bi netko došao uzeti ga malo umjesto mene. Moram li uopće pisati kakva sam bila i kakva mi je kuća bila ? To je život s bebom. Nekad davno očajavala sam zbog toga, sada shvaćam da tako treba biti.

----------


## Charlie

Kad citam ovo sa svekrvama i opcenito nezeljenim ili u-krivo-vrijeme gostima bude mi skroz drago da zivimo daleko od svih, hi hi (inace stalno gundjam da mi fali Zg). Mi smo skoro od samih pocetaka sami, osim placene pomoci, i vrtica pol dana za stariju. Sama organiziram prema stanju taj dan, ta sloboda stvarno puno znaci. Iako nije bas da bi nam bake visile za vratom i da smo doma, imaju svoj zivot i neka, iako me ponekad i to izbaci iz takta ali to je vec druga prica...

Mlade mame, izdrzite, to sve tako brzo prodje! Ja razumijem Ivon da ne zelis raditi obiteljski skandal odlaskom u podstanare na 6 mj, drzim vam samo fige da se gradnja kuce ne razvuce predugo!! Cure su ti sve rekle, vazna je prvo beba i ti i TM, drugi ce pricekati, a s vremenom cete povratiti svoj "stari" zivot.

----------


## Ivon

Vjerujem da će se naša selidba rezultirati s našim mirom i skladom, nadam se da će tako biti, da neće i kad se odselimo viječito dolaziti, a ako to ponovno nastave mislim da nema druge nego u grubo jer želim imati MIR! Ne mogu vjerovati da je mir tako teško dobiti. Znam da smo mi sami krivi za to, ali da sam bila ne znam kako gruba mislim da ni nebi bilo razlike jer ja kao da prčam klingonski  :Smile:  Hvala vam svima, i javljat ću vam se kako situacija nadam se krene nabolje, jer s ovakvim stanjem samo ću ugroziti sebe i svoju obitelj.

----------


## Tiziana

Cuvaj sebe i bebu

----------


## mishekica

Rehab, nisam ja imala nikakvu ružičastu sliku o djetetu ili o majčinstvu. Samo sam mislila da ću JA biti bolja u svemu tome, da ću se JA lakše snaći i da će MENI manje smetati sve to. E pa tu sam se prevarila. Osjećam se krajnje nesposobno i nekompetentno. Nisam sama. Imam pomoć, ali opet je većina toga na meni. Nitko ne može dojiti umjesto mene. Nitko ne može hodati i dojiti umjesto mene (dok mi pritom čupa dijelove tijela jer joj se valjda ne sviđaju tamo gdje jesu, a ja, dok hodam i dojim, ne mogu još micati njenu ruku od svega što mi uhvati). Navečer ni za koga drugog ne želi ni čuti, osim za mene i cicu. Naravno, hodajuću.
Sad je otišla s tatom u šetnju. Jutros uopće nije htjela jesti i znam da će mu vrištati u šetnji jer će biti gladna i neće htjeti biti u kolicima. Onda će se vratiti doma. Ona vrišteća, on živčan. I tako mi započinje vikend.

Da, mala je, jasno mi je. Stalno svi govore da će biti lakše dok malo poraste. Pa sam čekala da prođe mjesec dana... pa mjesec i pol... pa tri mjeseca... Sad je prošlo već 4 mjeseca i onda sam shvatila da neće biti bolje i neće biti drugačije. Samo će odjednom proći razdoblje u kojem je ona beba i ništa ne razumije i zamijenit će ga razdoblje kad se ona baca po podu dućana, a ja se pitam kako je do toga došlo i jesam li je možda ipak trebala ostaviti da malo vrišti.

Osjećam se još nesposobnije jer znam da nisam sama i imam pomoć, a svejedno ludim. Pa se pitam kako su mogle one žene koje su bile baš same. Pa se onda pitam kako su mogle one žene koje su bile same s blizancima. Pa se onda osjećam još nekompetentnije.

Malo ste mi smiješne vi forumašice. Prvo se tamo baca drvlje i kamenje na mene što šizim na goste jer mi ne odgovara ničija prisutnost (negdje na početku ove teme), a sad odjednom "ne treba nikog primati ako se ne osjećaš tako".  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kad smo same, najgora su mi jutra. Da je može netko pričuvati pola sata, sat da doručkujem i popijem kavu, sve bi bilo puno lakše. S jedne mi strane jako fali društvo (ne bilo čije  :Smile: ), a s druge strane ne želim primati ljude bilo kad, po cijenu vlastitog mira. Neću pozvati nekog pa reći da sjedi u autu dok se beba ne naspava jerbo nikad ikad ne znam kad će to biti.

I najgore mi je što nemam s kim razgovarati. One frendice koje imaju djecu sve imaju neku djecu iz kataloga pa smo mi čudni jer naša neće ovo, neće ono... A one koje nemaju djecu vrlo teško razumiju. Zato i drobim tu po forumu.

----------


## marta

Pa forum tome i služi, da se drobi od nemila do nedraga. I nemoj se uznemiravati zbog oprečnih savjeta, oni nisu dani u namjeri da te netko dodatno uznemirava, nego je to nedostatak foruma i ove vrste komunikacije općenito - teško je iz pisane riječi otkriti što nekoga doista muči.

----------


## Storma

mishekica  :Love:  Tako je meni bilo sa starijom. Vrištanje, i cica. Horor. Mogu pisati traktate ako će pomoći  :Smile: 

Vezano uz "niste mi rekli"  - kako postoji specifična šutnja vezana uz porod, postoji ista takva i o "imanju djece". Ista shema - porast će, zaboravit ćeš, budi sretna što imaš to dijete, vidjet ćeš što je muka kad porastu, lako je s malom djecom....
Kada pričam o svojoj djeci, žene malo zaziru do mene (misle si ova nije normalna) no nakon što prođe neko vrijeme od poroda uredno se jave i uz pitanja zahvaljuju na mojim izjavama tipa "onaj tko nije bar jednom poželio baciti sebe i/ili dijete ( a možda i partnera lol) kroz prozor nije bio sam s djetetom i ne zna što znači imati dijete". Ima djece koja su, ma, milina. Njihovi roditelji ne razumiju roditelje one druge, zahtjevne djece. Ja nisam razumjela ove prve, dok nisam dobila drugo dijete. Trebalo mi je nekoliko mjeseci da se oporavim od pozitivnog šoka :kez:

I još nešto. Rekla sam mami, svekrvi, i mnogim ženama koje su u takvim pozicijama da su strašno, strašno nepravedne. Dobiješ prvo dijete, ne znaš kako s njim, nemaš iskustva, iscrpljena si, umorna... i umjesto da krenu sa: super si mama, dobro ti ide, krenu sa: trebaš ovo ovako, ono onako, ne valja ovo, ono... čemu? One samo žele pomoći, jasno mi je, no koji put treba i uvidjeti posljedicu svojih riječi. Tako je lako zaboraviti kako je njima bilo. I kad sam ih potakla na razgovor, naravno da je i njima bilo tako, i njih su majke i svekrve kritizirale... pa dajte, prekinite to. Budite bolje. Ionako te prve boljke brzo prođu, a način na koji ćete se postaviti će odrediti vaš odnos u budućnosti. Vi ste imale svoje greške. Dajte nama pravo na naše. (Naravno da moje riječi nisu polučile odličan odaziv, no pomaže kad ih podsjetim i kažem "ma pusti, pa nije to sad toliko važno").

----------


## anasti

da i meni je došlo da ga bacim kroz prozor nakon stotog buđenja po noći, jednom sam se čak i izderala  :Sad: 
ali to je tako. i meni isto nije jasno zašto se o tome šuti.
pa lakše bi mi bilo da žene priznaju kako su se stvarno osjećale nakon poroda, barem si ne bi umišljala da sam luda, depresivna ili slično.

u biti mi je bila najgora faza ona dok nemaš nikakve povratne informacije od bebe, ono vrijeme dok samo plače spava i meškolji se.
toliko se daješ, padaš s nogu od umora, a ništa ne dobiješ zauzvrat. 
ne nisam očekivala da mi kaže "hvala mama" :Grin:  ali je sve postalo podnošljivije kad bi mi dao bar jedan smiješak.

da ne kažem kako bi me neke pogledale kad sam rekla da mi je porod bio užasan, da sam mislila da ću umrijeti, ono pogled tipa " a jesi mimozica razmažena, pa šta si mislila, nije to strašno!" imala sam osjećaj da je takvima beba izletila ko čep! :Unsure:

----------


## Charlie

Ima beba i beba, i mama i mama...ovakvih, onakvih. Ja vjerujem da je nekima stvarno lako. Nekako ne vjerujem u zavjeru sutnje?! A oko mene su mame koje, kao i ja, imaju bolje i losije dane. Ooo i ja nekad usred noci pozelim da mogu samo otici! Nekad viknem, na bebu  :Sad:  koliko to smisla ima? Ali eto. Nekad kazem MM da idem "po cigarete" ali nije bas da se skroz salim. Rasplacem se i kazem da ne mogu vise, istresem se pa idem dalje. Ali nisam u depresiji, srecom, dapace drzi me neka euforija vecinu vremena.  Uspijevam uz djecu otici i na kavu dok beba spava u kolicima, i na forum  :Smile:  Vjerujem da je mamama koje uhvati baby blues puno teze. 
Nemam bas neki pametan savjet, svatko je razlicit, treba si naci neki format u kojem se najbolje moze pomiriti sve strane. Mishekica, hug

----------


## Beti3

> imala sam osjećaj da je takvima beba izletila ko čep!


Ne bih rekla da je, ali imale su osjećaj da je. I ja sam ta.

Puno je toga u percepciji. Ono što je nekome 


> neka djecu iz kataloga


, drugome bi to isto dijete bilo prezahtjevno.

Nemojte misliti da sam patetična, ali meni su stvarno prvi tjedni i mjeseci bili najbolje doba svakog djeteta. Naravno da sam sebe stavila na čekanje, čekanje sa izlascima, gostima i čitanjem. Ostalo ne, pazila sam na težinu, na izgled, na muža  :Smile: . Što više treba novoj mami od njenog djeteta? Nitko i ništa. Kad prođe prva godina, tada je drugačije, to svaka mama zna.

A što se tiče svakodnevnice, pa ne možeš na miru jesti, ni pišati, ni sušiti kosu, ni kuhati, ni saditi cvijeće...ali to smo i htjele, imati dijete, tako da nikad više, ili bar idućih 20 godina  :Wink:  ništa ne možemo na miru. To je tako. Svima. Postoje trenuci i dani kad nam beba da prostora, ali to nije svaki put, ma ni svaki dan.

Treba prihvatiti tako kako je. Ali, zašto ne bebu u ruke, pa na kavu, u dućan, bilo gdje. Vrijeme je lijepo, beba će uživati vani. 

I, jedan savjet *mishekici:* samo dojenje je najbolja stvar za bebu, ali za tebe očito nije. Bebi će biti bolje ako ima smirenu i sretnu mamu. Ako misliš da ćeš se TI bolje osjećati ako imaš malo više slobode, daj joj jedan obrok dohrane u bočici, nemoj da te grize savjest, vratit ćeš joj se osvježena i lakše prihvatiti sve poslove oko nje. Daj ju noni ili nekome u koga imaš povjerenje i odi s mužem nekamo. Par sati neće ni baki ni bebi biti stres. Zabavit će se one. A i ti ćeš se zabaviti, a očito je da ti treba malo promjene.
 Ako smo mame, nismo robovi. Treba u svakom danu naći nešto što će nam dati snagu i volju za dalje.

----------


## anasti

što se tiče svekrva, mi smo imale gadnu fazu.
ni sad si nismo baš frendice, ali ne moramo ni biti, nebo i zemlja smo.
ona je žena čija djeca nisu bila zločesta, nisu se udarala, nisu se igrali sa njenim suđem kao djeca moje mame,jer ona to nije dopuštala, nikad nisu padali ni lupili glavom,osim njenoj svekrvi, nisu o sebi govorili u ženskom rodu ( jedan mali susjed koji ima stariju sestricu za sebe govori "bila sam" jer je pokupio od nje, btw. tada je imao godinu i pol i odlično govorio) jer citiram "ja to svojima nikad ne bi dopustila". 
uglavnom, ja sam se jako puno informirala u trudnoći o ama baš svemu. a ona se osjećala silno uvrijeđeno što ja sve znam a ona nije u pravu.
do nedavno nije propuštala priliku da me podbode, da dobaci sarkastični komentar. malome bi dala da lizne sladoled još s 4 mjeseca jer joj je bilo fora kako ću je sad reagirati.
da ne govorim o dizanju frke oko AS još dok sam bila u rodilištu, kako se je mali već naučio na ruke (sad ga i ona nosi), da ga mučimo da je gladan, provjeravanje mene dal znam na koliko mjesta ga je piknuo komarac, ismijavanje jer ga nisam dala staviti da sjedi dok se nije sam posjeo... ma ima toga brdo.. većinom sve pasivno agresivni komentari.
nikad nisam šutila ali nismo se ni svađale. 
dok nije maloga meni iz prkosa skoro zarazila mononukleozom. u više navrata sam joj rekla da mu ne ide blizu i ne dira ga dok ne dobije nalaze. ali ne. ona je baš tad naumila ga naučiti kako se kiše! kihnula je na silu jedno dvadeset puta! ja nisam mogla sebi doć od šoka!  :cupakosu: 
dreknila sam da prestane a ona se samo nasmijala! sutradan su joj došli nalazi a ja popi***la!
svašta sam joj rekla, na najkulturniji mogući način! i nismo pričale par dana kad sam je zamolila da mi kaže u čemu je problem među nama, i naravno rekla joj da i dalje mislim sve što sam rekla, da mi se ne miješa u odgoj, ne ismijava me i da mu slobodno bude baba ali da sam ja glavna i odgovorna za sve što se njega tiče!
ona je je svoje odgojila, sad sam ja na redu i točka. ja sam mater.
otad je krenulo nabolje, čak su joj se neke stvari dobro obile o glavu. 
i za bitne stvari me pita jer zna da neće proći bez da joj kažem.

----------


## anasti

slažem se s beti3. 
ja sam jednostavno prihvatila da sad imam dijete, i potpuno mu se posvetiti mi je bila prirodna stvar.
tek onda sjedne sve na svoje mjesto i postane malo lakše. naravno, uz razne faze.
i dođe vrijeme kad će se "moje vrijeme" vremenski povećavati.
na početku je to bilo pol sata u kupaoni navečer kada bih se sredila, izdepilirala, namackala. i nešto za njegova spavanja.
sad je to već puno više. jedva sam dočekala, a opet mu skoro trčim u zagrljaj kad ode na sat vremena prošetati s nekim drugim  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

*Mishekica*, oprosti ako sam se grubo i nespretno izrazila. Ne sjećam se da je netko bacao drvlje i kamenje na tebe zato jer ne želiš primati goste. Ako ih nisi u stanju primati, pobogu pa nemoj ih primati. Ja sam svoju svekrvu s prvim djetetom zamolila da obavijesti rodbinu da mi ne dolaze dok se ne ustalim s bebom. Sa drugom je već bilo lakše, jer sam se znala organizirati. Ja mislim da beba osjeća tvoj nemir i nestrpljenje - govorim iz vlastitog iskustva. Govorim ti kao mama koja također nije mogla s mirom doručkovati, a o danima provedenima u piđami, neopranih zubi, ne moram posebno niti pisati. To su bebe. Traže maksimalno tvoju pažnju, blizinu i to tako treba biti. Dobro postupaš zato što je ne puštaš da vrišti i zato što ju dojiš na zahtjev. Potrebno ti je samo malo vremena da skužiš tips & tricks za preživljavanje. Npr., ako ti nije htjela dojiti, izdojiš mlijeko i spremiš ga tati u šetnju da joj da kad bude spremna na to. Nebrojeno puta sam jela šetajući po kući s bebom u rukama. Jučer sam očistila kuhinju tako da sam bebu sjela na pod da gleda što radim. Dok je on tako sjedio, obavila sam pranje suđa i slične poslove za koje mi trebaju obje ruke. Kad više nije htio sjediti, uzela sam ga i obavila ostatak poslova koje sam mogla obaviti jednom rukom. Itd., da ne nabrajam dalje. Jednostavno se trebaš skulirati, sama sebi posložiti stvari u glavi :" Ok, imam malu, zahtjevnu bebu, tu sam gdje jesam i posvetit ću se maksimalno bebi i smisliti trikove kako da učinim što želim uz prisustvo bebe. Što ne mogu napraviti, ostavit ću tako ili ću zamoliti nekoga za pomoć." Iskoristi sve što ti može pomoći. Stvarno će proći prije nego što misliš.

----------


## trampolina

Ma šta kroz prozor, umrljit na zid sam ga htjela  :Grin: 

Istina je da ima teške djece, koja traže svu roditeljsku pažnju. Pa daš sisu, nosaš, pjevaš, dižeš se 50 puta noću (takvi su mi H. i T.)

Ali ima i vrlo, vrlo teške djece kojima sva pažnja i ljubav nije dosta, oni bi obje sise u usta, oni bi da ih nosaš i ne nosaš, oni bi jeli a ne bi jeli, spavali bi ali ne žele...
E pa s njima nije lakše kako rastu. Drugačije je. Oni predstavljaju svakodnevni izazov za roditelje. E. me svakodnevno uči kakva moram biti da bi bilo dobro prije svega meni, a zatim i njemu sa mnom. I to je za pop... jer traži fokusiranost na sebe u svakom trenu.

Mishekica, toplo se nadam da ti malena spada u ovu prvu grupu zahtjevnih, jer ova druga je...vrlo teška.
Roditelji koji imaju ovakvu djecu shvatit će o čemu govorim, ovi drugi će mislit da predimenzioniram stvari.  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mishekice - evo jedne nekompetentne - da razmijenimo iskustva  :Grin: 
Od kad su oni rođeni, do negdje njihovih 6 mjeseci, bila sam sigurna da sam najnesposobnija mama na svijetu, koja nije dojila, nije koristila platnene, nije djecu nosala u marami, kojoj je kuća bila štala, hrpe neopranog veša rasle su iz dana u dan, nisam ih stizala svaki dan okupati, nisam željela goste, nit sam išla u goste (ovo doduše ni danas ne prakticiram često) i koja je sve oko sebe prilagodila bebama (ok, u mene u množini, ali napominjem da je Dobrica bio kao bubica, jeo, spavao i kakao - laka beba do neba; za razliku od brata). Koliko sam se često uspijevala istuširati ili depilirati neću pisati.
MM i ja smo jeli većinom iz pizzerije, ili domaće hamburgere i palačinke - ono trash de luxe.
Bila sam ljuta, nesigurna, neispavana, svadljiva, brak mi je bio u takvoj krizi da se i sad čudim kako smo se spasili, svi su imali neki klinac za skomentirat i reć. A ja sam proklinjala sve knjige i portale koje sam proučila, sve postove na forumu koje sam pročitala i sve druge žene koje sam pitala za iskustvo - jerbo činilo se da svima ide bolje nego meni.
Ni sama se više ne sjećam kad je krenulo na bolje, valjda kad su djeca stasala, sjeli sami, popeli se na svoje noge, prešli na 2 dnevna spavanja i 4 noćna buđenja - nije bilo čvrste prekretnice već je išlo nijansu bolje svakih tjedan dana. Pa sam rekla samoj sebi - čuj stara, da si tako loša koliko misliš da jesi - sve bi otišlo kvragu, a ne na bolje. Kad sam to samoj sebi rekla, nekako su polako i drugi počeli primjećivati da sam se uhodala, pa je došao tu i tamo neki dobar komentar sa strane koji mi je dao vjetar u leđa.
ALI - ako si sklona samokritici kao i ja, onda nikad ne prođe (ta optužba da nisi dobra mama) u mom slučaju jer - ova poznanica je naučila sina (mlađeg od moje djece) da jede sam, ja svoje hranim miksanom hranom i ponekad, rijetko i kako šta, pojedu u komadu iz svoje ručice. Zatim mala od susjede je u toj dobi znala 15ak riječi, moji pitaj boga koliko znaju, najčešće pričaju beba jezik sami sa sobom, a samnom sitno... i tako ti ja svaki dan nađem neki razlog zašto nisam dobra ili nisam napravila stvari kako treba i mogla sam bit pametnija bla-bla-truć-truć.
U konačnici, kad sam ovao revolucionarno raspoložena kao danas - boli me ona stvar za susjedinu i inu djecu, bole me džon što nisam išla bratu ili starcima u posjet ni sama ne znam od kada, kumčetu na rođendan i ne znam što sve ne. Moja djeca imaju rutinu, s kojom se ne zezam. Ovako mi kućanstvo, brak i obitelj funkcioniraju (zamisli, jučer smo ručali čak u 5, a inače ne jedemo prije 10 navečer!) i ja nisam kao ožmikana krpa. 
Sažetak svega - 4 mjeseca je premalo da bi bilo bolje.
Neće bit bolje od danas do sutra. Ali bit će!
Nisi nesposobna, to je samo tvoja loša percepcija situacije. 
Kad sama u sebi zarolaš kotačić - o svijesti da daješ sve od sebe i da jesi najbolja što možeš biti, za ostalo who cares; sve će krenut na bolje.
Mislim da sam prepisala sve što je rehab rekla, samo drugim riječima  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

trampolina :hug: kužimo se.

Beti3, stoji što si rekla, no ne mislim da će bočica pomoći. A mislim da si zaboravila i kako u početku misliš da će beba biti mala vječno, da se nikada nećeš odmoriti i naspavati... I ne znam tko je rekao ali je stvarno istina - dok beba ne poćne uzvraćati ljubav, teško je. Znala sam komentirati kako Anita za sve ljude koje zna u glavi ima sliku njihovog lica, a kad kažeš "mama", ima sliku ogromne cice :kez: Ona dugo nije prihvaćala nikakve nježnosti osim cice, i to mi je jako teško padalo. (Jako dugo kao *nekoliko godina* dugo.)

----------


## sirius

Meni je sa prvim bilo teško , bas teško . Da li je to bila kombinacija moje prilagodbe i njegovog teškog karaktera - vjerojatno. Puno je plakao i malo spavao, i sve je bilo kao kod Sumskogvoca, teški kaos.
Bas sam te čitali na drugoj temi , i identično sam ja mislila kad je moj prvi bio u dobi od 4 mj. Mislila sam da bi doživjela zivcani slom kada bih kojim slučajem opet bila trudna ( u tom trenutku ).
eto, tako da tvoje razmišljanje i osjećaji sigurno nisu ništa neobično . :D

----------


## rehab

Moje iskustvo s bočicom... Djeca NE spavaju nužno s bočicom, dijete nahranjeno bočicom NEĆE odustati od nosanja i traženja mame, dijete nahranjeno bočicom NEĆE biti mirnije.

----------


## Tiziana

Ekskjuzmi Maus ja nisam drvlje i kamenje na tebe zbog gostiju - ja ih ni pol ko ti ne hi primila a kamoli pripremala pladnjeve s prsutom. Dakle razumjevajuci nervozu nekog tko je ko babinjaca primio vise od dva puta goste, dopusti mi savjet koji ti mozda olaksa dan. Probudi se pol sata -sat prije bebe i u miru doruckuj i popi kavu. Meni to puno znaci za pocetak dana i ako nemam sama i u miru svoj jutarnji ritual vec mi sve pocne naopako i slampavo. Ja se zbog toga budim u 6.50 samo da imam mira do 7.40 - 8 kad se budi stariji i spremam ga za vrtic a nakon njega otprilike i malena sisavica se razbudi. I uopce mi u toj varjanti njih dvoje na mene jednu nisu naporni. Ali da se ja npr probudim oko 8 skupa s njima vec bi u startu bila ljuta jer sam nespremna i jer mi "nedaju" kafenisati u miru dok mi mozak pase travu

----------


## sirius

Ha,ha budenja prije bebe . Moj prvi se budio u svitanje oko 6  ( kao beba od tri mjeseca) i nije bilo spavanja nakon toga. Jednom je spavao do 8 pa smo muž i ja mislili da je bolestan.

----------


## Anemona

Što se gostiju tiče jako dugo vremena smo primali goste samo ako smo i MM i ja bili doma. Onda je jedan mogao biti s gostima, a drugi leči s djetetom i *ležati* dok se dijete ne naspava.
Tako smo izbjegli situacije da dijete vrišti 2 sata nakon što gosti odu.
To je trajalo dugo, stvarno dugo, možda do cca godinu dana, zato uvijek napominjem da sam se preporodila s prestankom spavanja.

Prva godina bebe je meni bila jako naporna. Morali smo biti prilično "po rasporedu" da bismo super funkcionirali, a mene je to jako zamaralo, ali opet bilo mi je važnije da je beba bila zadovoljna, jer je ipak lakše s zadovoljnom bebom.

Opcija dizanja prije bebe nije postojala, jer oduvijek ima najslabiji san ujutro, ali zato sam ubrzo imala večernjih sat dva za sebe, jer sam obično potjerala muža da leži pored bebe i onda je beba spavala.

----------


## martinaP

> ...I najgore mi je što nemam s kim razgovarati. One frendice koje imaju djecu sve imaju neku djecu iz kataloga pa smo mi čudni jer naša neće ovo, neće ono... A one koje nemaju djecu vrlo teško razumiju. Zato i drobim tu po forumu.


 :Love: 

Sad kad te čitam, sve mi je toliko poznato da ne znam kako sam se uopće odlučila imati još jedno dijete. Ali znam da je negdje oko 2 i pol godine postalo puno lakše - ne lako (temperament djeteta se ne mijenja) ali lakše u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Beti3

> Moje iskustvo s bočicom... Djeca NE spavaju nužno s bočicom, dijete nahranjeno bočicom NEĆE odustati od nosanja i traženja mame, dijete nahranjeno bočicom NEĆE biti mirnije.


Vjerujem da je ovo točno, moji nisu nikad pili mlijeko iz kutije na bočicu. 
Ali, ako mama dobije 2-3 sata slobode za izaći frizeru ili na kavu s mužem, a beba za to vrijeme dobije bočicu izdojenog ili mlijeka iz kutije, neće biti problema. Pogotovo ako beba ima više od 3-4 mjeseca. A mami će biti kao da je dobila krila, osjećat će slobodu, koja joj ipak ponekad i treba. Ako treba ( a ja jako vjerujem da treba). I ako su tako i mama i beba sretnije. Biti mama je biti žrtva, priznajem, ali granicu treba povući. Svaka mama na svojoj crti, granicu koja će objema dati optimum. Drugačiji za svaku situaciju ponaosob.

----------


## anasti

> Morali smo biti prilično "po rasporedu" da bismo super funkcionirali, a mene je to jako zamaralo, ali opet bilo mi je važnije da je beba bila zadovoljna,* jer je ipak lakše s zadovoljnom bebom*.


e baš tako.

----------


## Zuska

Mishekice, događa ti se što i mnogim drugim mamama. 
Upravo sam pri kraju Searsove The fuzzy baby book, to je knjiga koju sam trebala pročitati tada. Preporučam ti je. 

Možda si negdje naišla na moje očajne mailove. Već sam napisala, imam PTSP od prve godine (i nešto dulje)... 
Dijete čičak, šutila je samo kad je bila na meni, inače urlanje od xxx decibela. Budna u vodoranom položaju nije htjela biti ni sekunde, nije mogla ostati sama ni sekunde, nije htjela ništa - samo mene i ciku i nosanje. Koliko puta nisam bila na wc-u, a išlo mi se, koliko sam puta bila neotuširana i dočekala dragog koji se vraća s posla u pidžami. Jer ako bi i zaspala, budila bi se na svaki šum, pa sam naučila biti nečujna....i mrzila sam zvona, pse, djecu na ulici, vlak u daljini, škrcanje mojih kostiju kad bih se dizala s kreveta nakon što bi ona zaspala...jer sve ju je to budilo. Kakve posjete, kakvi frendovi? Nismo imali nikakav socijalni život, nisam 5 kava u gradu popila (jer se s njom nije moglo pit kave), a izleti autom bi na redovito presjedali od urlanja.

O spavanju .. nisam htjela nju baciti preko balkona, ali u nekoliko navrata htjela sam sebe, jednom sam lupala glavom o zid, a u više navrata lupila sam šakom o zid...nije to bila agresiva, nego očaj i neizdržavanje vlastitiog postojanja nakon što sam se te noći probudila 30-ti put...nakon xx takvih noći. 

Na forumu sam se registrirala tek kad je imala 7-8 mjeseci jer prije toga nisam imala kad pisati... Od dojenja sam bila gladna ko vuk, a nekad nisam imala što pojesti jer nisam imala vremena skuhati pa sam znala jesti sranja. 

I danas kad vidim majke kako spokojno šetaju bebe s kolicima u gradu...ili spokojno piju kave, ili kad vidim bratovu ženu kako u kuhinji guli krumpire dok joj beba leži u drugoj sobi na krevetu budna i...zabavlja se...ili kad mi se frendica koja ima sina od 7 i pol mjeseci tuži kako se zbog dojenja mora svake noći buditi dvaput....to me zna baš ujesti za srce. Mi to nismo doživjeli, naša je godina bila intenzivna, stresna, glasna, plačna, aktivna, umorna...

I još nije prošlo. Kad god je neka faza prošla, došla je nova, još uvijek ne spava. 

Mishekice, ima u Serasovom Povezujućem roditeljstvu jedno poglavlje o djeci s visokom razinom potreba, pročitaj si. Kad sam to pročitala, shvatila sam da nije problem u meni kao majci. I bilo mi je lakše kad sam sve podijelila na forumu jer sam shvatila da nisam samo ja imala takvo dijete... Još se sjećam Storminog tješenja kad smo se prepoznale u šrckanju kostiju ili parketa dok pokušavamo izaći iz sobe...a dijete upravo to probudi..nakon desetog uspavljivanja  :Smile: 

Što bih sad drukčije napravila da se mogu vratiti?

Pila bih dodatke, vitamine i minerale, više bih pazila na prehranu i angažirala bake i djedove upravo za kuhanje. Pomirila bih se da me najmanje godinu dana ne tangira to što ništa ne mogu planirati, raditi, odmarati...I pročitala bih The fuzzy baby book, čisto da mi bude malo lakše...

----------


## Tiziana

Odlicne su te Searsove knjige! Ja sam dobar dio procitala dojeci prvog i lezeci popodne s njim. I disciplinu i povezujuce. Imam i njegu djeteta al je cigla ko dva rimska prava zajedno pa je losa za dok se doji

----------


## Kaae

Imam obje Searsove knjige, ali ih nemam vremena procitati.  :lool: 

Inace me valjda spasava sto gotovo nikoga ne poznajem pa nam nitko ne dolazi u goste, niti mi kamo idemo. Sverkvici imaju veto na zvanje telefonom, pojavljivanje na vratima, itd. bez najave i uputa kad, sto i kako. 

Otkako sam se pomirila s cinjenicom da sam, u principu samohrana majka/sisa, nis' mi ne fali. Tu i tamo pozelim i sebe i dijete baciti kroz prozor, naravno, ali onda se sjetim da su nam i prizemlje i kat preniski za takve akcije. 

(Imamo oca/muza, ali ne moze nam bas pomoc'.)

----------


## LolaMo

> Vjerujem da je ovo točno, moji nisu nikad pili mlijeko iz kutije na bočicu. 
> Ali, ako mama dobije 2-3 sata slobode za izaći frizeru ili na kavu s mužem, a beba za to vrijeme dobije bočicu izdojenog ili mlijeka iz kutije, neće biti problema. Pogotovo ako beba ima više od 3-4 mjeseca. A mami će biti kao da je dobila krila, osjećat će slobodu, koja joj ipak ponekad i treba. Ako treba ( a ja jako vjerujem da treba). I ako su tako i mama i beba sretnije. Biti mama je biti žrtva, priznajem, ali granicu treba povući. Svaka mama na svojoj crti, granicu koja će objema dati optimum. Drugačiji za svaku situaciju ponaosob.


E bas to Beti3! Ja sam se fino znala izdojiti i otici na 2-3 sata na kavu s frendicama. U miru i opuštena. Trebalo mi je to jako. Olakotna okolnost je sto sam se ja zbilja lako rucno izdajala. Za 10 minuta 250 ml. Bilo me je frka prvi put, dal ce prihvatit bocicu pa sam bila na stend baju, al nikakvih problema nije bilo.

----------


## Tiziana

E da ja sam tek na drugom djetetu shvatila da je dojenje sasvim ozbiljan i dugotrajan posao. Poucena iskustvom dojenja prvog djeteta koje je trajalo 3 godine, u drugoj sam trudnoci kupila dojilacki asesoar imajuci u vidu dugotrajnost dojenja i moju komociju. Pa sam tako uzela jastuk za dojenje onaj dugacki s kuglicama, izdajalicu i posude za pohranjivanje mlijeka. A po rodjenju i 4 majice za dojenje + tablet te bjornicu za nosanje bebe dok nije pristekana na cici . I uopce mi nije bilo zao investicije jer hocu svoju dojilacku komociju. I rodin forum mi je dio tog asesoara, uglavnom tipkam dok je sisavica prikopcana ili na uspavljivanju.

----------


## Storma

Zuska :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Ja nikad nisam mogla izdojiti korisnu kolicinu, tako da sam se preporodila tek nakon pocetka dohrane - mirno mogu izbivati sat, dva i to najmirnije ako MM cuva. Stvarno mi to treba, pa makar samo vikendom...

----------


## bijelko

meni je ova malecka ful dobra, u pravilu ima neki razmak između podoja, a i drugo dijete je to, opuštenija sam  :Cool:  tako da ju bez beda vikendom ostavim na sat i pol, dva i odem po namirnice. puno mi to znači, nekad kad zaspe odem kod susjede na kavu i vratim se ko nova  :Smile: 
tata ju čuva, naravno.
da mi je bar tako bilo prvi put, njega sam jedva preživjela. mislila sam da nikad više neću imati djece  :Grin:

----------


## oka

> Mishekice, događa ti se što i mnogim drugim mamama. 
> Upravo sam pri kraju Searsove The fuzzy baby book, to je knjiga koju sam trebala pročitati tada. Preporučam ti je. 
> 
> Možda si negdje naišla na moje očajne mailove. Već sam napisala, imam PTSP od prve godine (i nešto dulje)... 
> Dijete čičak, šutila je samo kad je bila na meni, inače urlanje od xxx decibela. Budna u vodoranom položaju nije htjela biti ni sekunde, nije mogla ostati sama ni sekunde, nije htjela ništa - samo mene i ciku i nosanje. ...


Potpis na cijeli post na svaku riječ. 'Gdje si bila ti do sad ?'  :Smile: 

Meni je bio vrh vrhova kad sam se uspješno uopće maknula od nje, a onda ju je znalo i krckanje mojih kostiju probuditi, a parket pod obavezno.
A sav taj trud bio je za 30 min spavanja (nikad  duže)  a meni je tih 30 min bilo kao imati cijeli svijet!
I dan danas mi je teško kad se svega toga sijetim, ali i dan danas je zahtjevna do samog bola. Ali ipak je lakše i ja se neopisivo veselim školi i činjenici da se bude polako osamostaljivala, a to me jednostavno čini jako sretnom ako me razumijete :Grin:  

Dok nekima idu suze jer im dijete prebrzo raste, kod mene obratno

----------


## Zuska

> Zuska


 :Bye: 

Sad obožava Bumbu i ima jedna epizoda u kojoj se beba budi u krevetiću i kmeči, Bumba je umiri i pokušava se odšuljati, ali beba opet zakmeči, i tako nekoliko puta...

I ona se tome svaki put smije!  :gaah:

----------


## Zuska

> Potpis na cijeli post na svaku riječ. 'Gdje si bila ti do sad ?' 
> 
> Meni je bio vrh vrhova kad sam se uspješno uopće maknula od nje, a onda ju je znalo i krckanje mojih kostiju probuditi, a parket pod obavezno.
> A sav taj trud bio je za 30 min spavanja (nikad  duže)  a meni je tih 30 min bilo kao imati cijeli svijet!
> I dan danas mi je teško kad se svega toga sijetim, ali i dan danas je zahtjevna do samog bola. Ali ipak je lakše i ja se neopisivo veselim školi i činjenici da se bude polako osamostaljivala, a to me jednostavno čini jako sretnom ako me razumijete 
> 
> Dok nekima idu suze jer im dijete prebrzo raste, kod mene obratno


 :Smile: 

Piši iskustva, trebat će nam!

----------


## oka

Moj zaključak je da je to nasljedno, od tate u mojem slučaju.
A sad ću malo o svojoj curi:

Adrenalin, ona ga voli, ne sad onaj opasan, ali u njenim granicama, da.

Mooving, obavezan i cijelodnevan, ajde ako se po noći mora spavati onda to odradi kad mora.
Sve što radi mora biti dovoljno zabavno, motivirajuće i sa nekim ciljem.
Trenira ritmičku gimnasitku i trenutno ju ubija što se na priremama stalno drvi jedno te isto, ne voli balet jednostavno predosadno.
Voli izazove, zato je i u gimnastici sve nabrzinu odradila od tih pozicija, ali glancanje i usavršavanje istih ju ne zanima, ona bi stalno
nešto novo...
Ne želi biti sama vani sa bratom jer joj je to predosadno, voli jako društvo...
Jedva čeka školu, da ide sama, da sama odlučuje o sebi, da piše slova, ali matematiku unaprijed ne voli...
Razmišlja sto koraka unaprijed, dok priča sa mnom razmišlja o drugim stvarima, što će ona reći, ne voli da joj ponavljam...
Kratko i jasno, ona zna što želi i uvijek nađe način da to dobije, koliko god ja bila ustrajna.

I tako, sa d sam se malo istresla, a o situacijama i iskustvma ću neki drugi puta, nekako mi nije uvijek lako sjetiti se svega toga...naporno je bilo..

----------


## Storma

Kako ste? :hug:

----------


## Nitenaja

Ja ču o iskustvu sa svojom curkom,da vas malo utješim,imam nju (7 g.),i dva sina (5 g.i 8 mj),ova dva mušketira su mi terapija mirni opuštajuči,i jednostavno milina ali ONA,madam,iscicala me totalno.Sječam se scene kad je mm izltio mokar ispod tuša i lupao šakom o zid,puko je kolike noći smo je nosili,pjesama otpjevali,ma nikad zadovoljna i mirna,s 8 mjeseci je hodala SAMOSTALNO sama,bez ičije pomoći,nebi rekla da je bila hiper,ali imala je čudnu narav.Bake i dan danas vele da je to sindrom prvog djeteta,neznam nit ću saznati.
Ali kao što vidite pišem bila je ,prošlo je,negdje u između 4-5 godine,samo je postala umiljata,mirnija,zaineresirana za pisanje,crtanje,puzlle i sl.Danas kad gledam ona je tip djeteta koja sve hoće i može,odnosno želi naućiti,uporna je i jako zaintereserina za sve u čemu živi,svijesnija je x stvari koje mi za njezinu dob još se čine relativno rane.
Završava 1 razred,upisali smo je ranije,s odličnim uspjehom,ali ne poklonjenim 5,nego njezin trud i marljivost,upravo ta upornost i zainteresiranost.
Tako da želim reći da ti mali zvrkovi koji daju nemir i razdražljivost u najranijoj dobi kasnije pružaju neopisivo mnogo situacija u kojima vidim "ono nešto"!

----------


## Nitenaja

Ja ču o iskustvu sa svojom curkom,da vas malo utješim,imam nju (7 g.),i dva sina (5 g.i 8 mj),ova dva mušketira su mi terapija mirni opuštajuči,i jednostavno milina ali ONA,madam,iscicala me totalno.Sječam se scene kad je mm izltio mokar ispod tuša i lupao šakom o zid,puko je kolike noći smo je nosili,pjesama otpjevali,ma nikad zadovoljna i mirna,s 8 mjeseci je hodala SAMOSTALNO sama,bez ičije pomoći,nebi rekla da je bila hiper,ali imala je čudnu narav.Bake i dan danas vele da je to sindrom prvog djeteta,neznam nit ću saznati.
Ali kao što vidite pišem bila je ,prošlo je,negdje u između 4-5 godine,samo je postala umiljata,mirnija,zaineresirana za pisanje,crtanje,puzlle i sl.Danas kad gledam ona je tip djeteta koja sve hoće i može,odnosno želi naućiti,uporna je i jako zaintereserina za sve u čemu živi,svijesnija je x stvari koje mi za njezinu dob još se čine relativno rane.
Završava 1 razred,upisali smo je ranije,s odličnim uspjehom,ali ne poklonjenim 5,nego njezin trud i marljivost,upravo ta upornost i zainteresiranost.
Tako da želim reći da ti mali zvrkovi koji daju nemir i razdražljivost u najranijoj dobi kasnije pružaju neopisivo mnogo situacija u kojima vidim "ono nešto"!

----------


## Tiziana

Ja pak prvi put cujem za taj sindrom prvog djeteta. Mene su u trudnoci plasili sa sindromom drugog djeteta koje je navodno uvijek problematicno. Budalastine ko i druge bapske price, ja sam i prvim i drugom zadovoljna. Druga je malo cendravija i malo se vise nosa po rukama al to je u opisu sluzbe

----------


## marusha99

Oooooooooooo pa gdje ste bile prije 7-8 mjeseci kad sam mislila da cu jedino imat mira ako podjem u nekakav prastari raspadajuci poljski wc sto stoji na dnu zajednickog vrta...

----------


## Charlie

Imala los dan danas...ne s bebim nego sa starijom...iscrpila me na sve moguce nacine. Nemam snage ni pisati sto i kako, idem se onesvijestit kraj bebe  :Sad:

----------


## Zuska

> Moj zaključak je da je to nasljedno, od tate u mojem slučaju.
> A sad ću malo o svojoj curi:
> 
> Adrenalin, ona ga voli, ne sad onaj opasan, ali u njenim granicama, da.
> 
> Mooving, obavezan i cijelodnevan, ajde ako se po noći mora spavati onda to odradi kad mora.
> Sve što radi mora biti dovoljno zabavno, motivirajuće i sa nekim ciljem.
> Trenira ritmičku gimnasitku i trenutno ju ubija što se na priremama stalno drvi jedno te isto, ne voli balet jednostavno predosadno.
> Voli izazove, zato je i u gimnastici sve nabrzinu odradila od tih pozicija, ali glancanje i usavršavanje istih ju ne zanima, ona bi stalno
> ...


Uf, da. 
Trebalo mi je malo da razmislim. Već treći put sam izbrisala post. Što god napišem, glupo mi je... prepoznala sam nas. Ajme.

----------


## palčica

Evo malo i mene, optimističnije, naspavanije, hrabrije i tako to.  :Grin: 
Baš sam tada dosegla dno, bila na rubu. Ako nisi majka ili si već zaboravila tu svoju fazu roditeljovanja pomisliš, pih, ova se baš i nije snašla. Ma kikiriki. To je tako većini. Sjećam se kad sam ne tako davno, uvijek popeglana, mirisna i počešljana sažalno promatrala sve te majke, mlade, s viškom kila i masne kose i pitala se kako su se dovele do toga. Naivna i zelena ja. 
Dijete sada ima 10 mj. Već sam pomislila da ću vječno ležati na dnu ovog prekrasnog novonastalog iskustva. Nisam ni sanjala da će preko noći doći do pozitivnog preokreta. Nekome sa 7 godina, nekome sa 7 mjeseci. Spavam noć u komadu, kupam se češće, ponekad odem na trening, nekad maštam da sam bila. S djetetom je došla i neka nova dosad neviđena i čudnjikava dimenzija mene, ali ne stignem je previše ni promotriti jer sam u trci od 6 ujutro do ponoći (doduše, ponekad se te iste prepadnem u odrazu nekog izloga). Nosim, skačem, animiram, pjevam, nunam, tragam za bio povrćem, kuham, sortiram, blanširam, peglam, čistim, brinem, kalkuliram, psujem, gunđam. Sve u opisu službe, kao i druge mame. Uživam li - o, itekako uživam i ne bih se mijenjala. Imam li dijete koje kad je budno traži 150% mene i drugih, zahtjevno i nikad sito sadržaja - imam.

----------


## Tiziana

Peglaš? Džizs ti peglaš??? Jel ti to prijelazni objekt odvajanja od izdajalice? Dok god stigneš peglati imaš viška vremena!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Palčice - iz tvojih riječi mogu iščitati da si stigla na drugi level majčinstva - bravo. Što će beba biti veća, bit će lakše. Iz dana u dan, sve lakše.
Jednog dana ćeš skužit da si opet opeglana, uredna i mirišljava - baš kao prije. Sve sjedne na mjesto.

----------


## palčica

> Peglaš? Džizs ti peglaš??? Jel ti to prijelazni objekt odvajanja od izdajalice? Dok god stigneš peglati imaš viška vremena!


Samo sam još uvijek nadobudna. Pitaj me za koju godinu imam li peglu. 9 sati, koliko je nasljednik budan, svi se bavimo njime. Jako radoznalo, zahtjevno, energično, pronicljivo dijete sa stavom.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amsterdam

mi smo se vratili nakon tri tjedna mora sa bakom i dedom doma i sada djetetu nije jasno gdje su odjednom nestale sve te silne ruke koje su ga nosale i sva ta lica od kojih ga je netko uvijek zabavljalo...plače čim ga spustim na pod , plače ako izađem iz sobe samo da bi nešto uzela, plače i plače i plače čim me nema jedne sekunde...i tako ja nosam cijeli dan i brojim dane jer za tri tjedna opet idemo na more...  a da ni ne spominjem noći o kojima sam već napisala sto postova na drugim temama koje su neprospavane, plačljive i cendrave...ali uza sve to ja moram uspjeti imati čisto na sebi, oparnu kosu i nalakirane nokte, pa makar ih lakirala pod svjetlom mobitela u ponoć. dok se ne bacim sa balkona.

----------


## palčica

amsterdam, djetetu se svidjelo.  :Smile:  Nek te tješi da je dijete to doživjelo kao godišnji. Moje dijete je takvo od rođenja. Čak se nakašljava u svrhu dobivanja pažnje kad mm i ja pričamo i ne gledamo ga.

----------


## šafran

> Čak se nakašljava u svrhu dobivanja pažnje kad mm i ja pričamo i ne gledamo ga.


Ha, ha preslatko :Laughing:

----------


## šafran

> Sve to rezultira našom gotovo pa izolacijom. A da ne spominjem da muž i ja nismo bili nimalo sami otkako se rodila (da, bilo nam je jasno da nećemo više nikad biti sami, ali smo mislili da ćemo moći barem navečer imati koji sat mira). Eto.


Proći će mila :Smile:  Točno znam kako ti je, ali neće ta izolacija trajati dovijeka. Biti će vremena i za druženja, kupanja, okupljanja, grilanja itd..Opusti se i posveti se sada maloj, sve će doći na svoje, sigurno. Sa nekim bebama je moguće od prvog dana ići i na kraj svijeta (moja kći), sa nekima ni do kupaonice (moj sin, malo karikiram, ali skoro), a gosti i posjete ne dolaze ni pod razno. Ali proći će i to, vjeruj mi. Čim malo poodrastu bit će gušt, a tek kad prestanu ta popodnevna spavanja, uživancija čista za izlaske, goste i druženja. Sve ćeš nadoknaditi.

----------


## šafran

dodatak: i za vas dvoje da budete sami!

----------


## šafran

> Osjećam se još nesposobnije jer znam da nisam sama i imam pomoć, a svejedno ludim. Pa se pitam kako su mogle one žene koje su bile baš same. Pa se onda pitam kako su mogle one žene koje su bile same s blizancima. Pa se onda osjećam još nekompetentnije.


To ti sve ovisi od klinaca, tj. beba. Nemoj se gristi niti zamarati, prepoznajem se u tvojim postovima ponekad, ali sve to nema smisla. Stvarno se sve svodi na klince, to kako neke mogu. Poznajem ih dvije sa blizancima. Jedna još i danas je jadna toliko valjda bila istresirana u njihovom ranom djetinjstvu, da i danas, iako su već veliki školarci u svakom, ama baš svakom razgovoru se vrati na tu ranu bebi dob. Mislim da se žena ispatila ko životinja. Druga ima još 5 godina stariju curu i sve stigne, njeni bliznaci fakat ko iz kataloga.

----------


## fingertips

> . Čak se nakašljava u svrhu dobivanja pažnje kad mm i ja pričamo i ne gledamo ga.


ovo mi je poznato! Imam takvog doma,4-mjesecnu ribicu,mamin osjetljivko! U sve Mora biti ukljucen, uvik Moras s njim razgovarat, konstantno Mora biti U centru paznje, ako nije onda ne place,nego vice I kaslje, pocne se gusit! Pingvinic je dijete koje popodne ne moze zaspati ako ja ne spavam s njim, probudi ga svaki moj pomak I udisaj! sad je U fazi kad nam nocno uspavljivanje traje od 20.30 do 22.30,zakelji se na cicu, zaspe, ja se dignem on se probudi, I tako U Krug! No, ja ga volim vise od icega I zapravo mi je sve to simpaticno, a cudim se sebi kako navece imam jos snage skuhat,oprat,opeglat ak treba I seksat se s dragim!  :Grin:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Samo sam još uvijek nadobudna. Pitaj me za koju godinu imam li peglu. 9 sati, koliko je nasljednik budan, svi se bavimo njime. Jako radoznalo, zahtjevno, energično, pronicljivo dijete sa stavom.


dijete budno 9 sati dnevno?

moje toliko spavaju ukupno na dan od kada su prestale biti novorođenčad

naravno da ne peglamo onda

----------


## mishekica

Bok, žene.  :Smile: 

Nisam stigla pročitati sve komentare koje ste napisale. Uglavnom, neke su se osjetile prozvane, a uopće nisu bile. One koje su prozvane, više se ne javljaju.  :Grin:  Šalim se. Imala sam neku žutu minutu pa sam se morala malo izjadati. Nisam se nipošto naljutila ni na koga od vas (ne daj Bože  :Shock: ).

A moja beba je svakim danom sve divnija i nekako mi to sve skupa ide lakše. Našle smo nas dvije neki zajednički ritam pa će valjda biti bolje. A koristim svaku priliku da se družimo s ljudima koji je žele nositi. 

A sad vas pozdravljam. Žurim hodati i dojiti.  :Smile:

----------


## marusha99

> dijete budno 9 sati dnevno?
> 
> moje toliko spavaju ukupno na dan od kada su prestale biti novorođenčad
> 
> naravno da ne peglamo onda



Nista cudno, moja zna ponekad otkunjat cijelih 20min, samo jednom taj dan, ostale je sve akcija od 7h kad se digne do 20h30 kad ide spavat. E to su zanimljivi dani.
Sreca pa je to ponekad, a kad ju moja mama cuva dok smo ja I MM na poslu, njoj spava po 2ipo/3 sata WTF??? Meni nikad NIKAD nije spavala vise od sat I pol po danu

----------


## giussepe

Blago vam se svima koji tako uzivate! Ja sam jos uvijek u fazi da mi uopce nije lako! 
Ustvari sad kad to procitam osjecam se jos gore! 
Obozavam svoje dijete i volim ga i uzivam s njim cesto, pogotovo kad sam ja koliko toliko "odmorna".
Ali jos uvijek vecinom zivim stranu roditeljstva o kojoj se ne govori i svako par dana placem i mislim si mogu li uopce to i jesam li uopce za ulogu majke!tjesi me to sto kad me prijateljice vide s njim kazu da nije problem u meni vec da je on stvarno zahtjevan! I da mi se dive uopce kako sve to izdrzim!  
Ne znam...

----------


## palčica

> dijete budno 9 sati dnevno?
> 
> moje toliko spavaju ukupno na dan od kada su prestale biti novorođenčad
> 
> naravno da ne peglamo onda


Za predodžbu. Probudio se u 7,15 a ja sam u 8 ujutro bila preznojena, a nije vrućina niti imam problema sa hormonalnim disbalansom, em još ne hoda. U tih 9 sati idemo barem na jedno mjesto autom, malo kod bake, trčimo u kvartu za psima, macama, pticama, lovimo našeg psa po kući, naravno trčeći, kupamo se u bazenčiću na balkonu, ručak ponekad odradimo u sudoperu, vozimo se u kutiji za igračke po stanu, prevrtimo svaku igračku u kući i one kod bake, baki rasturi barem jedan ormar, u međuvremenu gurne prste u sve utore i rupe na pokućstvu, raspliće žice i kablove, spušta i diže rolete, gleda sve satove, imitira zvukove, pjevamo, plješćemo, vozimo se u kolicima, nosiljci naokolo, ljuljamo se i spuštamo niz barem jedan tobogan i još štošta, ne mogu se sada sjetiti. Program koji većina njegovih vršnjaka odradi u tjednu ili mjesecu. Ako program samo pokušamo usporiti njemu je dosadno i slijedi pobuna i upiranje prstom u nešto, što već želi u tom trenutku. I ajde ti ne spavaj 15 sati - valja program uspješno i temeljito realizirati.  :Laughing:

----------


## fingertips

Pingvinic do prije 10dana uopce nije spavao popodne...  :psiholog:  Pitam se kako sam normalna ostala! 
Tako da giusepe, nemoj sebe kriviti, vjeruj da dajes svoj maximum i ja ti zelim svu srecu, vjerujem da si krasna majka  :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## palčica

> Blago vam se svima koji tako uzivate! Ja sam jos uvijek u fazi da mi uopce nije lako! 
> Ustvari sad kad to procitam osjecam se jos gore! 
> Obozavam svoje dijete i volim ga i uzivam s njim cesto, pogotovo kad sam ja koliko toliko "odmorna".
> Ali jos uvijek vecinom zivim stranu roditeljstva o kojoj se ne govori i svako par dana placem i mislim si mogu li uopce to i jesam li uopce za ulogu majke!tjesi me to sto kad me prijateljice vide s njim kazu da nije problem u meni vec da je on stvarno zahtjevan! I da mi se dive uopce kako sve to izdrzim!  
> Ne znam...


Proći će. Zvuči klišeizirano, znam.  :Love:  
Ne uživam samo ovaj tjedan ( i opet se sjetim starih teških dana ) jer ide spavati u 21.30 a u akciji na kvadrat smo od 7 ujutro i nosim ga po kvartu po tri sata u nosiljci - čekamo prvi nevaljali od svih zub. Mislim da cijeli kvart na balkonima kleči i moli za nas - da on zaspi a ja prestanem onako polumrtva poskakivati i pjevušiti Kiša pada po 28494995 put.

----------


## Zuska

Palčice, opis tvog dana nije puno različit od našeg, već 19 mjeseci. Nikad nije spavala puno, a spava sve manje. Nakupimo 9 sati noćnog sna uz nekoliko buđenja i oko dva sata dnevnog uz buđenje. Što je bolje od nekad kad se i danju i noću budila svakih 20-30 minuta. To što već pola godine spava manje danju je meni olakšalo jer mi se pola dana više ne sastoji od uspavljivanja kao prve godine. Da je naporno i dalje, naporno je. Stalno smo u pokretu, a još noć nije prespavala, kad se probudi manje od 5 puta, ujutro sam ko nova. Odmaram se dok radim i dok je ona na čuvanju kod bake. 

Ali, istina, postane lakše nakon godinu dana. Npr. sad se malo lakše išunjam iz sobe nakon (re)uspavljivanja  :Smile:  I ne probudi je baš svaki šum. A počela je i dosta pričat pa je to smanjilo puno frustracija. 
Ali, eno, iako hoda, trči, penje se ko aplinist, visi od kuda god može...i dalje me bolje leđa i ruke od nosanja, a sad ima preko 10 kila. Kolica skupljaju prašinu od kad sam potpuno odustala od njih prije više od godinu dana. 
A gosti nam još uvijek baš ne dolaze, pogotovo navečer, i mi još uvijek navečer šapćemo  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Uh, Zuska, nama je onda kudikamo odlično i lakše s obzirom na to da ide spavati (dnevno i noćno) i jesti ko urica, točan i sav precizan.

----------


## Zuska

Ma nije nama loše, zapravo, super nam je, uživamo u njoj i - naravno - mislimo da je savršena  :Smile: 

Samo što mene to nespavanje ubija, prije sam znala biti na rubu živaca, sad više nisam jer se ipak manje budi, ali nakupila se godina i pol nespavanja i umora i vidim da mi je zdravlje narušeno, ove sam godine bila više puta kod doktora nego zadnjih 10.

----------


## amsterdam

> Uh, Zuska, nama je onda kudikamo odlično i lakše s obzirom na to da ide spavati (dnevno i noćno) i jesti ko urica, točan i sav precizan.


istina, možeš se bar nekako organizirati..ja svom pokušavam napraviti nekakav ritam, nadam se kako bi to moglo utjecati na bolje noćno spavanje, ali jednostavno nejde. on se diže između 6-7 i uglavnom ide sljedeći spavanac oko 10, a danas je u 8 opet zaspao..i ode cijeli dnevni raspored vrit. mislim ne treba se živcirati oko toga, ali nekad si čovjek ne može pomoći....a što se tiče dnevnog rasporeda, slični smo i mi...samo mi imamo dvorište pa smo uglavnom vani, pa gledamo jednu jabuku, pa drugu, pa krušku, pa orah, pa višnje, pa grozđe, pa cvijeće, pa opet jabuku,krušku....lovimo psa po dvorištu, jedemo travu, i super..

----------


## Ivon

Evo mene opet, mojim žalopojkama nikad kraja.... :Sad:  
Kako sam i prije napisala maltretiranje od strane mm roditelja ne prestaje, malena sad ima 6 i pol mj i naravno da ne puza, ali uredno  je njegovi stavljaju da STOJI na svojim nogicama, zatim je počela govoriti ta-ta, ba-ba. Na šta moja svekrva kaže cinično: haha ma ti ćeš sve govoriti osim mama.  :drama:  
S držanjem male u rukama i ispijanje bilo kojeg vrućeg napitka je srećom prestalo jer sam par puta podobrano povisila ton jer shvaćam da se drukčije ne može. E sad ne znam kako da im kažem da se nju tako malenu (6mj) ne smije oslanjati na noge (drže je za ruke).?? 
Mm je sve ravno, dok smo sami ne odobrava njihovo ponašanje, čim smo s njima on šuti kao da je jezik zaboravio po putu....uf...Šta sad da učinim?  :Sad: 

E da i još bila kod nas djevojčica od 9 mj i njegovi su toj curici davali pivu i svi se cerekali kako je to smiješno kako malena pije pivu, i mama od djevojčice se kreveljila, i onda kao da će dati i mojoj T, ali sam vrlo ljuto rekla: nek bilo tko proba! uh...Do kad ta njihova glupost misli trajati, ja se osjećam kao najgori policajac jer za sve sam kao papagaj NE,NE I NE! I onda me još indirektno za...ju...kako ja sve branim..Pa onda znam pitat sama sebe jesam li ja tako grozna? Glupa? Kad ništa ne dozvoljavam....? Pomozite....očajno se osjećam..

----------


## Jadranka

Nemoj se uopce ocajno osjecat jer ti je dobrobit i zdravlje tvog djeteta na prvom mjestu! Kao sto si se izborila za to da ne piju vruci napitak s njom u rukama, tako se izbori i za to da je ne stavljaju na nozice. Opet povisi glas i gotovo. I briga te sta oni misle o tebi, ti to cinis za svoje dijete i trebas bit ponosna na sebe! I osim toga, tako ucis malu i da se ona izbori za sebe, i dajes joj dobar primjer (i nema veze sto je jos mala).

----------


## anasti

Ivon, samo ti glasno reci kad te nešto smeta! To je jedino što pomaže, pa nek te izvole shvatit ozbiljno. Muža što više informiraj, jer će onda i on drugačije razmišljati. 
Što se svekija tiče reci im da si ti mama i da se svakodnevno informiraš i trudiš napraviti najbolje za svoje dijete i da se ne nalaze uvrijeđenima što ne radiš kao oni nekad. Tako sam ja.
Pa di bi bila da svakoj babi,i svojoj mami i svekrvi, udovoljim i poslušam sve savjete!
Prolupala bi!
Kod mene su se stvari sa svekrvom smirile, ali ja i dan danas postavljam granice i kažem kad me nešto zbilja smeta,ako je to meni  važna stvar. 
I samo tako se može.

----------


## casa

Ja mislim da Ivon ima najnormalniju situaciju moguću. Ono svekiji bi da mala hoda sa 7 mjeseci i to zato jer je vole i žele da bude najnaprednija pa su uvjereni da je postavljanjem na noge potiču ai taaaako im je slatka. I najnormalnije je da se Ivon mora ponašati kao policajac. I to je tako. Bez nerviranja, lijepo reći ne. I opet, i opet, i opet dok malene ne prohoda, a tad ista stvar oko smokija, pa oko vožnje na prednjem sjedalu u autu, pa unedogled... To je po meni sastavni dio života.

----------


## Ivon

I ja pomalo shvaćam da je ta borba nas mladih s našim roditeljima sastavni dio života, ali kad se nama kaže nešto od strane roditelja mi to i dan danas poslušamo iako smo odrasli u ljude, iako više nismo djeca, ali zato naši roditelji postaju djeca i nikako, ali nikako ne žele poslušati ono što im mi govorimo, takva je situacija kod mene...što im je tako teško poslušati ja ne znam...

----------


## casa

Pa da, naravno da im je teško poslušati... Zadnjih tridesetak godina oni su bili ti koje se slušalo...

----------


## trampolina

Ivon, samo reci ne. Prvih 10 puta objasni (ne upetljavaj se u objašnjenja i priče) a onda kasnije bez. I da su najtuplji i najbezobrazniji shvatit će.

A zašto ti je teško reagirati kad dođe do neke situacije? Jer kad se staviš u njihovu poziciju oni misle da rade dobro a ti šutiš i kasnije puniš tm. Obrati se na pravu adresu, on ne treba biti posrednik između tebe i njih.

Prvo fino, a ako ne ide...smislit ćeš drugačiji pristup.

----------


## casa

I ovo s ponavljanjem jednostavnih uputa do besvijesti se meni čini kao evolucijska priprem na roditeljstvo... Kad uvježbaš tehniku nenerviranja na ponavljanje kao Molim Vas, nemojte ju stavljati na nožice, to nije dobro za nju... pa opet...pa opet kasnije ćeš lakše njoj ponavljati Molim te nemoj stavljati prste u utičnicu pa Molim te ne driraj žice i tako ukrug do njene 5 godine... :Cool:

----------


## Tiziana

Moje iskustvo je da je uplitanje i radjenje po svom prestalo kad se moja ozbiljnost podigla na nivo arogancije i skoro bahatosti. E onda se ona nasla uvrijedjena uplakana digla nos i prestala pricati samnom. A ja sva hepi! No moja se sveki vrijedja i place na svaku budalastinu al ja doista nemam drugog izlaza s njom jer obicna zamolba ne pali. Vremenom sam naucila da place i tantrumira ko prosjecni dvogodisnjak, al mi je zato nestao prag empatije u odnosu na nju.  Nije lijepo al preporucam Ivon.
Svidja mi se ova teorija u postu iznad mene!

----------


## Zuska

> I ja pomalo shvaćam da je ta borba nas mladih s našim roditeljima sastavni dio života, ali kad se nama kaže nešto od strane roditelja mi to i dan danas poslušamo iako smo odrasli u ljude, iako više nismo djeca, ali zato naši roditelji postaju djeca i nikako, ali nikako ne žele poslušati ono što im mi govorimo, takva je situacija kod mene...što im je tako teško poslušati ja ne znam...


Kod mene je to borba mene i moje majke protiv njene majke! 
Moja mama, iako je ona sve drukčije radila kad smo mi bili mali, sve sluša i poštuje sve naše roditeljske upute (na početku je malo zanovijetala na dojenje na zahjev, ali sam je brzo ušutkala). Svekrva je još bolja i otvorenija. 

Međutim, mama moje mame, moja baka, e to je... uh. Koliko puta dođemo po klinku kod moje mame, a ona na rubu živaca zbog njene majke koja, iako ima 80 godina, a pri tom nije odgojila 17 djece, nego dvoje, sve zna najbolje. I što je starija, sve više toga zna  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Nego, Ivon, cure su ti dale dobre savjete. Ustraj, budi odlučna, ako zatreba i gruba. Svi ti koji znaju bolje i vole se miješati u tuđe poslove ne staju na jednoj stvari, nego to rade stalno, što više popuštaš, šutiš i patiš se, to su oni invanzivniji. Postavi jasne granice i jasna pravila, neće im isprva biti drago, ali će vremenom naučiti da vas puštaju na miru. Supruga educiraj i objasni zašto su ti neke stvari važne i traži da ti bude podrška. Ako neće on, tko će?
Sretno.

----------


## Ivon

Zuska dobro si rekla..kao i sve ostale....nema mi druge nego biti policajac, bolje da me oni mrze nego da mi dijete pati, tj ja jer nitko ništa ne sluša. MM je sav  u toj kući što je gradimo i on vjeruje da će stvari biti bolje kad se odselimo (manje ćemo se viđati) ali ja sam uvijek pesimist jer sada oni imaju zamisao da kupe kuću bliže nas, ali već sad stvaram stav takav da ako budu bili neprestano kod nas uvedem pravila, pa kome pasalo kome ne. Jer ne mogu čitav život provesti ovako. Samo sebe i svoje dijete ugrožavam...nadam se da će bar kod preseljenja stvari krenuti nabolje..

----------


## Trina

Da sam ja pištala sveksvu i svekra da rade kako oni misle da je najbolje..stavljali bi ih na noge od drugog mjeseca, hranili bi se na bočicu do pete godine, nasmijavali bi ljude gurajući bocu pive djeci da piju..Ja sam uvijek reagirala oštro i žestoko i postigla to da me dan danas svekrva dolazi pitati takve detalje u vezi moje djece da ne možeš vjerovati (tipa msije li moj sedmogodišnjak jesti čitavu jabuku). Kod mene je posrednik kiksao, odnosno njega ne doživljavaju zato što je on njihovo dijete i sve je bilo na meni. Ja sam na to uvijek gledala kao moju dužnost da zaštitim svoju djecu.

----------


## trampolina

Pravila moraš uvesti bez obzira koliko često unuče viđaju i bez obzira u kojem prostoru boravite.

A posrednik... ne znam, bilo bi idealno da svak rješava stvari sa svojima.
Ali ja sasvim sigurno ne bi čekala niti mjesec dana nego bi uzela stvar u svoje ruke.
Napokon, roditelji su odgovorni za djecu, ne babe i dide. Pa ako neće mm ja ću.

----------


## Apsu

Ajme koliko mi je lakše sad kad vidim da nije samo meni tako.  :Sad:  imamo tek 17 dana a ja se osjecam ko najgora mama na svijetu, toliko sam cekala i zeljela ovo dijete i sad kad je doslo kao da nisam ipak spremna.. A dobro je dijete , spava lijepo po noci za sad, imam pomoc u kuci, sve je super a meni je tako tesko i nadam se da ce biti lakse nakon babinja i vracanja hormona u ravnotezu.. Imam baby blues po svim tockama, zivcira me sto mi mlijeko curi kad ga nosim pa mi ga se ni ne da nosit, ubija me to sto ne zeli podrignut pa onda bljucka a ja ne znam jel nakon toga opet gladan, ne prepoznajem zbog cega place, zatvorila sam se u sobu s njim od prvog dana i dane provodim u krevetu jer vise ne znam sto mogu radit uz malo dijete , totalno sam izgubila identitet, volju i elan, nek mi netko kaze da ovaj osjecaj kratko traje i da ce biti bolje  :Sad:

----------


## trampolina

Taj osjećaj je meni trajao 3 mjeseca. A onda je došlo proljeće i prisilila sam se na šetnje s bebom više puta dnevno. Upoznala mame s klincima (a teški sam introvert i nimalo small talk osoba).

Uzmi u obzir (uz hormone) da privikavanje na majčinstvo traje nekom kraće nekom duže.

A da ne govorim o grižnji savjesti koja me hvatala što sam sve stvari oko bebe odrađivala bez imalo gušta, dapače bile su mi ogromni teret. O nekakvoj prvotnoj zaljubljenosti niti govora.

Najbolje što sam napravila je da sam s mjesec i po isprašila sve iz kuće (a nisam to rado napravila) i rekla-trampolina, tvoje dijete tvoja odgovornost, trebaš mu zdrava i jaka izvoli se snaći.

Odgovorno tvrdim da mi je to bio najteži period u životu.

----------


## Apsu

E da, najgore mi je sto se bojim izaci iz kuce s malom bebom .. Ok u kolica pa kratka setnja po kvartu  (nisam jos isla nigdje osim u dvoriste) ali tempiranje da ga nahranim da ne trazi vani, pa misli sta ako pocne plakat vani sta cu s njim, ne saj boze otic negdje dalje prosetat ne bi se znala snaci vani, bojim se da bi plakao i ko zna sta.. Sad ce i zima, jos gore , kud da idem s njim po toj hladnoci  :Sad:

----------


## trampolina

U puno situacija ćeš se bojati s djetetom a opet ćeš ih morati raditi.

Plače? Digneš ga.
I dalje plače? Nosiš ga i ne nerviraš se.
Gladan je? Nahraniš ga. Daš sisu tamo gdje se nađeš. Uvijek se možeš pokriti tetrom ako ti je bad da te vide.

Imam dojam da se još "bojiš" malenog, i to je normalno. Daj si vremena da se upoznate, ali uvijek imaj negdje na umu kakva je tvoja uloga u njegovom životu. 

Meni je najbolje odgovaralo skakanje u vatru, nekome više odgovara postepeno. Procijeni što odgovara tebi i djeluj u tom smjeru.

----------


## mamitzi

apsu, većina nas prolazila je slične osjećaje i slično smo se sramile samih sebe. proći će, tek si na početku.

----------


## Moe

> E da, najgore mi je sto se bojim izaci iz kuce s malom bebom .. Ok u kolica pa kratka setnja po kvartu  (nisam jos isla nigdje osim u dvoriste) ali tempiranje da ga nahranim da ne trazi vani, pa misli sta ako pocne plakat vani sta cu s njim, ne saj boze otic negdje dalje prosetat ne bi se znala snaci vani, bojim se da bi plakao i ko zna sta.. Sad ce i zima, jos gore , kud da idem s njim po toj hladnoci


Ovako je i meni bilo, isto  :Smile: 
Onda sam naučila da van idemo netom kad je nahranjena, ako nije pritom zaspala. 
S vremenom se naviknete jedno na drugo, shvatiš bebine potrebe i uspostavite neki ritam, pa je sve lakše.
Samo hrabro!

----------


## Zuska

Draga Apsu, kako to misliš što ću s njim ako počne plakati vani? Isto što i unutra  :Smile:  Nosaš, daješ cicu i to. 
Ja sam čim je malo zatoplilo i presvlačila vani. Nema klupice u parkovima na kojima nismo dojile ili se presvukle. Zapravo nema gdje u gradu nisam dojila, a kako smo nosilice, znala mi je bit priključena na cicu u svakoj šetnji gradom i tad je šutila.

Nemoj razmišljati kakva si mama, najbolja si koju ima. Ono što bebi sad treba je uglavnom - jesti, kakati i spavati i dobiti jako puno zagrljala i dodira. 
Ne treba oko toga puno razmišljati, ali zato treba dobra kondicija, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sasa

> Ajme koliko mi je lakše sad kad vidim da nije samo meni tako.  imamo tek 17 dana a ja se osjecam ko najgora mama na svijetu, toliko sam cekala i zeljela ovo dijete i sad kad je doslo kao da nisam ipak spremna.. A dobro je dijete , spava lijepo po noci za sad, imam pomoc u kuci, sve je super a meni je tako tesko i nadam se da ce biti lakse nakon babinja i vracanja hormona u ravnotezu.. Imam baby blues po svim tockama, zivcira me sto mi mlijeko curi kad ga nosim pa mi ga se ni ne da nosit, ubija me to sto ne zeli podrignut pa onda bljucka a ja ne znam jel nakon toga opet gladan, ne prepoznajem zbog cega place, zatvorila sam se u sobu s njim od prvog dana i dane provodim u krevetu jer vise ne znam sto mogu radit uz malo dijete , totalno sam izgubila identitet, volju i elan, nek mi netko kaze da ovaj osjecaj kratko traje i da ce biti bolje


Apsu, sve je to normalno. I proci ce. To je tako velika promjena, daj si malo vremena. Beba ti ima 17 dana! Jasno da nisi sretna danonoćno. Teško ti je. Strah te. Odgovornost ti je preko noći porasla u neslućene visine. I teško je to prihvatiti. Ja sam s prvim prosla nekako lako. Nisam iskusila "loše" osjecaje. Al zato s drugim.... Griznja savjesti, nemogućnost da se odmah povezem s djetetom, osjecaj neadekvatnosti, osjecaj da sam loša majka, ma što loša, najgora! Bilo mi je grozno. Kad se sjetim tog razdoblja, uglavnom se sjetim sebe kako plačem stalno. Prođe. Brzo. Ne brini. Ponavljaj si da su to sve normalni osjecaji. Biti ce sve ok. Sigurno.

----------


## Beti3

I sad ću napisati, draga Apsu, pa makar se ti odmah (opet) naljutila na mene  :Smile: 

Prvo, obuci se, izađi iz piđame, počešljaj se, odi u dnevni boravak, u kuhinju ili tamo gdje ste ti i muž boravili prije poroda. Spavaća soba je za spavanje noću. Beba je tu. I moraš započeti život u koji će se uklopiti. Ne trebaš ići van iz stana, samo izađi iz spavaće sobe. Za početak.

Pogledaj ga u oči. To je biće koje si stvorila! Zamisli, ti si njemu SVE. S jedne strane je to prestrašno, a s druge predivno, shvatiti koliko vrijediš. 
On je tvoje dijete. Još to ne shvaćate ni jedno ni drugo, ali za koji tjedan ili mjesec hoćete. 

I to što osjećaš nije ništa čudno. Događa se mnogima. Proći će. Ali, dok ne prođe daj malo ugodi sebi. Sjedni, pojedi nešto što voliš, neka tata ili bake nosaju, neka ti daju pola sata za sebe. 

Vjeruj u sebe, ti si najbolje što tvoje dijete ima. I gledaj ga, kako svakog dana uči nešto novo, radi nešto novo, razvoj novorođenčeta je fascinantan. Samo ga se ne smije preskočiti razmišljajući jedino o hrani i pelenama. Sve je to bitno, ali najbitnije je kako majušne bebe nastane razuman stvor. Malo po malo. Uskoro će stići dan kad ćeš dobiti prvi pravi osmijeh. Nagradu za sve ove prve tjedne majčinstva.

 Drži se, proć će ovaj sadašnji osjećaj.

----------


## sasa

beti3 je sve točno rekla. ali opet, nemoj si zamjeriti ako ne možeš sada tako funkcionirati. često sve razumijemo racionalno, ali emocionalno nam treba malo više vremena. sve će doći na svoje.

----------


## Zuska

> Ajme koliko mi je lakše sad kad vidim da nije samo meni tako.  imamo tek 17 dana a ja se osjecam ko najgora mama na svijetu, toliko sam cekala i zeljela ovo dijete i sad kad je doslo kao da nisam ipak spremna.. A dobro je dijete , spava lijepo po noci za sad, imam pomoc u kuci, sve je super a meni je tako tesko i nadam se da ce biti lakse nakon babinja i vracanja hormona u ravnotezu.. Imam baby blues po svim tockama, zivcira me sto mi mlijeko curi kad ga nosim pa mi ga se ni ne da nosit, ubija me to sto ne zeli podrignut pa onda bljucka a ja ne znam jel nakon toga opet gladan, ne prepoznajem zbog cega place, zatvorila sam se u sobu s njim od prvog dana i dane provodim u krevetu jer vise ne znam sto mogu radit uz malo dijete , totalno sam izgubila identitet, volju i elan, nek mi netko kaze da ovaj osjecaj kratko traje i da ce biti bolje


Apsu, čitam ovo i potpuno razumijem da ti sve ovo može biti problem, ali... 

...mlijeko curi i curit će...pomiri se da je trenutno tako  :Smile:  Ja sam barem pola godine nosila jastučiće u grudnjaku, a prvih mjesec, dva budila sam se potopljena u svom mlijeku. Dok dojiš, normalno je da ti mijeko curi i da si poflekana. 
...nemoj ga zbog toga ne nositi. Nosi ga. Što više, što češće. Bit će smireniji, zadovoljniji, bolje ćete se uigrati, razumjeti i osjećati. 
...ne zamaraj se s podrigivanjem. Mnoge mame misle da je to neophodno pa se muče (moja beba nije podrignula barem 3 mjeseca, a ni kasnije nije baš rado, ali je zato voljela štucati, šteta vremena utrošenog na pokušaj podrigivanje). Čitala sam da je podrigivanje važno za bebe na AD-u, neka me ispravi netko informiraniji (Beti). 
...bljucka i bljuckat će neovisno o podrigivanju, jednostavno bebe bljuckaju. Pomiri se da je tako. Stavi si na rame gazu ili krpu i nosaj ga. Neka bljucka. 
...zbog čega plače? Gladan je možda, ponudi sisu. Možda je uplašen, treba pažnje i topline, uzmi ga u ruke (dio ovoga rješava i sisa). Možda mu smeta pokakana ili popišana pelena, presvuci ga. Možda ga boli stomačić. Uzmi ga, nosaj, hodaj brzo, ljuljušaj... Razlozi plakanja nisu prebrojni, a većinu njih rješavaju sisa i nosanje. Naravno, ako je beba zdrava i ne boli je ništa drugo. 
...zašto si zatvorena u sobi? Budite u dnevnom, šetajte po stanu, pjevaj mu, pričaj...Kad spava, bavi se nečim što te opušta. Gledaj nešto, čitaj, rješavaj, nazovi frendicu... bilo što. Uživaj u tome da zapravo ništa drugo ne moraš raditi. To ne traje zauvijek  :Smile: 
Nisi izgubila identitet, vjeruj mi. Vratit će se. Samo malo strpljenja, priroda se pobrinula da nam identitet privremeno ode kako bi mali sisavac imao što više pažnje. Teško se s tim nositi, hormoni rade svoje, ali proći će. 
I ja sam plakala, more suza sam izlila u čast samohranih roditelja...mislila sam, kako li je tek njima, ako je meni uz dragog koji mi pomaže toliko teško. 

O spavanju ćemo drugom prilikom, dok spava, uživaj u spavanju!

----------


## unadomina

Slažem se u potpunosti s Beti.
Koliko god sam prošla različite postporođajne faze i kasnije puno razmišljala o svemu, sad nemam šta puno reći... A zašto je tako... Valjda zato što je to bilo "neko drugo vrijeme", sad sam jako pametna  :Laughing:  a ko zna kako bi da opet rodim... Jednostavno, kad pričam o tim počecima, kažem u šali "ono ludilo"... Hormoni divljaju, ali ja ne želim priznati, ne znam šta, kako s dijetetom, ne znam ništa, naša nije bila toliko plačljiva, koliko se voljela nositi, biti budna po cijelu noć (valjda zato i nije plakala jer smo je nosili stalno haha), noću je stalno presvlačim ne znajući od muke šta bi, prvi put mi se u životu desilo da sam zaspala sjedećki, a inače mi treba sat vremena najmanje otkad legnem u krevet, ajme sjećam se onog umora, beba zaspe, ja klonem u krevet, ali me istovremeno strah njenog buđenja... pa svi dolaze kao da smo na kolodvoru, mene je to užasno smetalo i zamaralo, ali dok sam ja objasnila mužu, on svojima, oni sami sebi, ah već je postalo kasno... Ja sam imala problem sama sa sobom, sa svojom potrebom da sve bude super, skuhano, čisto, opeglano i to me dodatno zamaralo i crpilo mi energiju. Ovo ostalo ću sigurno promijeniti ako budemo imali drugo dijete, ali sama sebe, bojim se iskreno da će to ići malo teže. 
Čini se da ipak imam šta za reći  :Wink:  a čak mi se i same riječi čine kao veliki đumbus!  :Confused:  Eto toliko o mom "početku".

Uglavnom, draga *Apsu*, probaj se ŠTO MANJE opterećivati, znaj da je mnogim mamama na početku jako teško i da ćemo se zauvijek morati nositi s većim ili manjim brigama, a ovo su, ruku na srce, MALE slatke brige, i koliko god ovo zvučalo ironično s obzirom na moj gornji tekst - UŽIVAJ, UŽIVAJ i UŽIVAJ... Samo jednom su tako maleni, totalno ovisni o nama, sigurna sam da im je sve što radimo za njih - sveto, jer mi smo njihov cijeli svijet. Zato se ne boj, trgni se, izađi sa bebicom malo van, uživati će, pomalo, drugi dan malo duže... I sebi i bebi pomiči granice, otkrivaj nove horizonte... Znam da je teško pokrenuti se, ali jednom kad kreneš, više nećeš stati...  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Apsu drzi se. Bebica ima tek 17 dana i treba malo vremena da dode sve na svoje, vidjet ces.

Za utjehu, ja se osjecam slicno ali s drugom bebom. Kao da mi je prva. I jos uvijek se osjecam kao da nista ne znam. Tesko mi ju je procitati. Ne znam kad je gladna ni kad ce jesti. Jede samo lezecki i strah me ici vani pa da preskoci hranjenje. A ici vani netom nakon papanja je isto nemoguce jer joj se hrana vraca ako se mucka. Imam osjecaj da se vrtim u krugu ko muha bez glave vec tri mjeseca i jos uvijek cekam da dode sve na svoje.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## nanimira

Uf, eto i mene k vama, samo mene ništa drugo toliko ne izjeda koliko dojenje, tj. neuspješno dojenje,odnosno kombinacija dojenja i ADa. KOma,užas,isrpljena sam već od negativnih misli kako sam ne-majka zbog toga,kako ne mogu svom djetetu pružiti najbolje od sebe,pa ragade,svaki put kad joj moram dati AD plačem ko kišna godina,kad dojim također (od bolova),još je jedna dojka produktivnija nego druga, a ta je totalno oštećena itd.itd...obožavam ju kad doji,obožavam taj osjećaj, ali ona se naprosto ne najede svaki put...a najgore od svega mi je kad mi plače tokom dojenja, s cicom u ustima, pa dođe mi da poludim. I ta upornost me iscrpljuje,nema trika koji nisam probala, čaja koji nisam popila...i nikako i nikako na isključivo dojenje...nikad u životu nisam bila ovako uporna kao sad, i kad vidim da taj trud baš i ne vodi konačnom cilju brzinom koju sma ja zacrtala opet poludim,plačem...

Još se nisam oporavila od poroda,često mi se vrti u glavi,imam osjećaj slabosti,drhtavice od iscrpljenosti...strah me izlazit van previše da se ne onesvijestim negdje,strah me vozit, ma strah me svega...općenito sam u psihofizičkom rasulu, koje prate hormonalne promjene a vjerojatno i štitnjača koju ne stignem kontrolirati jer sam zadnjih mjesec dana stalno u dojenje položaju...a čini mi se da je mlijeka sve manje...i tako,bezbroj stvari i bezbroj situacija...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Apsu - u potpunosti te razumijem, naših prvih 3 mjeseca je prošlo u tom bunilu koje opisuješ. Bojala sam se svoje djece, a zanimšljala sam idilu - nas troje, napokon majčinstvo, jedinstvo s dječicom i svašta nešto ružičasto. Zbilja je bila drugačija, bojala sam se svega, od jačeg kakanja (plakali su dok nisu naučili kakati), do bljuckanja, grčeva, a što ako oboje zaplaču, a misao kako sam najgora mama na svijetu, koja nema ni trunke instinkta - užas. I ja sam dugo bila u sobi s njima, u pidžami po kući, jedva oprala zube do ponde, jela mlijeko i kekse cijele dane. Ne ponovilo se.
Skockala sam se kao i Trampolina, kad je zatoplilo i kad sam počela izlaziti. Privikla sam se i na plač, na neznanje oko razloga plača, zbrojila sam da sam jedina mama koju imaju, pa ne znaju za bolje. Polako je i prolazila grižnja savijesti oko toga dajem li jednom više, a drugom manje. Treba vremena.
Neki dan sam s MMom komentirala kako sam zaista, istinski, počela uživati u roditeljstvu tek kad su oni stasali u male dečkiće (oko 20. mjeseci). Sad se osjećam dobro u svojoj koži, u svim ulogama u životu - i majke, žene, kućanice, djelatnice - sve se polako posložilo na mjesto. Iako sam još miljama daleko od psihičke jačine i stabilnosti koju sam imala prije roditeljstva.
Nove su to uloge u životu, nepoznate situacije. Još ako si sklona samokritiziranju kao i ja, trebat će neko vrijeme. Jedino što sad možeš je shvatiti da se moraš prilagoditi i dati si vremena da se to dogodi.
Zuska ti je dala super savijete kako hendlat bebu i te dnevne probleme s kojima se susrećeš (tu ja ne mogu, naš je slučaj bio prilično drugačiji). 
Odradi jedan dan po jedan, toliko znam da možeš podnijeti. Sve će bit OK. Divna si mama, zaslužila si biti mama, uživanje tek slijedi. Grlim te.

Nanimira - tebe ću snažno zagrliti jer sam bila u sličnoj situaciji, nisam se iz toga pobjednički izvukla. Nek te savjetuju iskusne dojilice i savjetnice za dojenje.

----------


## *mamica*

Malo koja od nas se osjećala sigurno i snažno sa djetetom. Bilo prvim, bilo drugim. Nakon što sam prvo dijete sama, uz pomoć muža, odhendlala i nakon što sam mu morala pružati i medicinsku skrb, imala sam dojam da mogu otvoriti vrtić i hendlati sama dvadesetoro djece ili odmah neka me zaposle kao medicinsku sestru.

A onda, kada sam došla kući s drugim djetetom, nisam bila sigurna niti kako mu pelenu promijeniti  :Rolling Eyes: .

Isto sam se osjećala kao ti - potpuno nespremno, onda onaj osjećaj zatvora, nestanka slobode, bespomoćnosti... Uz to su me mučile i druge stvari u životu, selidbe, podstanarstvo, gubitak posla, ponovo kretanje iznova... sve mi se to u istom trenutku sastalo. A kada sam ostala trudna, sve je izgledalo drukčije - bila sam osigurana na svim poljima. I baš kada sam rodila, sve je to nestalo i okrenulo se naopačke.

Tvoji osjećaji su posve normalni. I divna mi je rečenica od Saše - sve mi to znamo racionalno, ali emocionalno se borimo s time. Zašto moraš čekati da zatopli da bi izišla vani? Utopli dijete i odmah na svježi zrak! Samo bura, kiša ili snijeg te mogu omesti. Najbolje odi u šetnju odmah nakon što se dijete probudi i nakon što ga nahraniš, bit ćeš sigurnija. 

Koristiš li nosiljku? Ako počne plakati u kolicima, hop dijete u nosiljku. 

Dijete ne mora podrigivati (nikada to nisam prakticirala, osim kada su drugo dijete jako mučili grčevi, a i to ponekad). Nema veze ako bljucka - pa imaš vlažne maramice i gazu uza se da to počistiš. 

Bebe plaču - to im je jedini signal da im je nešto potrebno - hrana, presvlačenje ili dodir. To ne znači da je tvoja beba nesretna i plače nad svojom sudbinom jer si ga, eto, baš ti zapala kao mama.

Što se tiče gubitka identiteta - meni je to bilo prestrašno s prvim djetetom. Zato sam se s drugim oboružala svom mogućom tehnologijom - tv u sobi, smartphone, lampica za čitanje knjiga po noći... I tako sam lijepo komunicirala sa svijetom i gledala/čitala ono što volim dok bih dojila bebu ili dok bi beba spavala uz mene. Možeš zovnuti neku frendicu ili susjedu da ide u šetnju s tobom, čisto da malo komuniciraš i sa odraslim ljudskim bićem.

Ima li tko uza te? Ja sam bila jako nervozna, preplašena i nesigurna nakon što sam rodila drugo dijete i često sam znala tu nervozu prenositi na dijete. Pomagalo mi je puno kad bi ga muž uzeo, čak bi ga znao tako i uspavati. Čisto da ja dođem sebi i oslobodim se malo te nervoze.

----------


## j-la

nanimira nazovi SOS telefon ili ako ti je lakše prebaci se na probleme i poteškoće kod dojenja...isto, al baš isto sam prošla i razumijem te...ja nisam imala mogućnosti zvati sos, ali zato tebe savjetujem da nazoveš...i ne, nisi ne majka  :Kiss: ...
apsu proći će, sve nas je prošlo...meni je dr. u audiološkoj rekla, pa vidi se da vam je prvo dijete, vi se nje bojite...i baš je tako bilo...bojala sam se toga da joj neću moći pružiti ono što njoj treba u tom trenu...a onda skontaš da si joj ti mama koja zna najbolje... :Love: ...

----------


## željkica

*apsu* potpuno te razumjem ja sam prvih mjesec dana samo plakala i nervirala se toliko da sam i smršavila,razmišljala sam dok bi plakala ili gubila živce kad bi on plaka a ja mu nebi znala pomoč kako sam grozna šta sam takva a toliko dugo smo ga čekali,sve su za to krivi hormoni,proći će ja sam sad super valjda su se hormoni normalizirali tako da ćeš i ti uskoro se vratit u normalu!

*nanimira*,zašto se ne izdajaš pa će ti bit puno lakše?moj bi po sat vremena bio na cici i ja ga spustim on nakon 10 min plače pa opet nazad i tako satima,dok nismo ga izvagali i vidili da nije ništa dobio na kilaži ,sad se izdajam i uveli smo dva obroka ad mlijeka i puno je lakše!

----------


## Jurana

I stvarno, prvi izlazak je čudna stvar, pripreme kao za iskrcavanje na Normandiji.
Onda drugi put još teško, ali ipak brže.
Treći put izađeš kao da izlazite tako već mjesecima.

----------


## Apsu

Hvala vam na podrsci!  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> I stvarno, prvi izlazak je čudna stvar, pripreme kao za iskrcavanje na Normandiji.


 :lool:  Da, to je to!

Btw i ja sam plakala u triju kad bi moji plakali, i još jecala Ajme djeco koju groznu mamu imate.
Sve je to za ljude.
Grlim te *Apsu*

----------


## leonisa

joj sjecam se prve setnje s prvim djetetom.
nakon 20 dana. lol
istina, ja nisam fizicki bila spremna ranije, al i to je bilo, ajme majko, visinske pripreme.
s drugim djetetom, samo sam je uzela, i izvela. 4. dan zivota. prosetale se do mercatora u nabavku  :Grin: 

i dojenje vani, ajme, prvo dojenje je bilo u trecoj setnji i to je bilo, kako cu ja, ovako, onako....pa skuzis da niej nista drugacije od onog doma.

a plakanje i baby blues... prve dane doma sam samo plakala. na sve. mislila sam da sam totalni promasaj. jos kad se muz vratio na posao i kad sam ostala sama nakon tjedan dana. uzas.
imala sam osjecaj da mi se svijet rusi. 
a obozavala sam dijete. cekala u neizvjesnosti cijelu trudnocu kad ce doci.
i to je trajalo neko vrijeme.
a onda je pocelo popustati i ja sam se pocela osjecati ok u ulozi koja u kojoj sam se nasla.

ono sto je meni pomoglo su ljudi oko mene. muz, moja mama, sestra.
dok jos nisam izasla van, dolazili su i smijali se.
taj smijeh me nekako "izvadio" iz svega.

pocela sam s malom komunicirati, sto je meni bilo jako tesko jer nisam tip koji ce "pricati u prazno" bez nekog feetbacka. dok nisam skuzila da dobivam feetback. ne u recenicama, vec u necem drugom i pocela sam je "kuziti".

znam da je tesko i da ti se sad cini da je sve sivo, no kad si demistificiras svoje stanje, i shvatis da je prolazno, bude lakse.

s drugom sam isto imala baby blues, ali samo dan-dva i u puno puno manjem obujmu i intenzitetu. i puno mi je pomoglo sto sam znala sta se dogadja samnom, da je to normalno i da ce proci.

----------


## lulu-mama

Veliki hug svim mamama  :Love: 
Mislim da se vecina nas tako osjeca. 
Svi kazu uzivaj u prvim danima djtetova zivota, kako prekrasno.  A ti se pitas u cemu da uzivam? sto je to prekrasno? 
Plakanje, pelene, stalno u kuci, hodajuca sam sisa....

Meni je pomoglo sto sam izsla iz kuce bez sina. Doduse morala sam, ali sam skuzila da mi to koristi. Dobro je za moju mentalnu stabilnost i da ne proshvikam. Sad odem svaka dva dana nekamo bez njega. Em malo predahnem, em vidim druge ljude, em razgovaram o necem drugom osim o bebi i baby-stuff. 
A najvaznije je da sam neizmjerno sretna sto se vracam kuci, mom malom sincicu. 

Iako sam izgubila (trenutno) veliki dio svog starog zivota, ovakvi mali "izleti" mi daju dovoljnu dozu _sebe_  :Cool: 

Apsu, iako je tesko, natjeraj se otici van prvi put. Vec drugi put ce biti lakse. Pusti ga sat dva da ga tata, baka cuva. Nece umrijeti, cak mislim da ce otkriti i jedan i drugi neki drugi _mode funkcioniranja ._

----------


## Apsu

Ma joj, jucer sam na sat i pol otisla od njega da ga prijavimo.. Prvo, osjecala sam se savrseno jer sam pobjegla  :Rolling Eyes:  i to mi je zivi uzas.. Drugo, cijelo vrijeme sam se bojala jel place i dal je gladan.. Ne izdajam se, imam mlijeka savrseno po potrebi i bojim se da to ne zeznem.. Nahranila sam ga, presvukla i otisla to obavit i cim sam se vratila on se probudio i plakao i bio gladan.. Pa ne znam kak da ga opet ostavim ako nije ful nuzda.. 

Da ne pricam da sam morala s njim ranije pedijatru zbog pupka, to mi je bio takav neviđeni stres, bojala sam se sta cu s njim vani a na kraju je cijelo vrijeme spavao .. 

Imam sling, ja bi ga tako nosila u njemu a ne mogu ga nariktati u njega  :Sad:  mislim da bi mi puno lakse bilo izac da ga nosim kraj sebe a ne u glupim kolicima di ga ni ne vidim..

----------


## lulu-mama

Pitaj savjetnice za dojenje da li će ti povremeno izdvajanje poremetiti ravnotežu. 
Meni za sad nije. Ne izdajam svaki dan, nego po potrebi.

A za sling,  Pitaj na pdf neku od žena nosilica da ti pokaže. Sigurno ima neka iskusna mama slingašica, možda čak u tvom kvartu

----------


## martinaP

> Ma joj, jucer sam na sat i pol otisla od njega da ga prijavimo.. Prvo, osjecala sam se savrseno jer sam pobjegla  i to mi je zivi uzas.. Drugo, cijelo vrijeme sam se bojala jel place i dal je gladan.. Ne izdajam se, imam mlijeka savrseno po potrebi i bojim se da to ne zeznem.. Nahranila sam ga, presvukla i otisla to obavit i cim sam se vratila on se probudio i plakao i bio gladan.. Pa ne znam kak da ga opet ostavim ako nije ful nuzda.. 
> 
> .


Pa vidiš da je bilo sve ok. Sat i pol je puno lufta. Ako si možeš organizirati, napravi to svaki dan jednom, ili barem svaki drugi dan. Vidjet ćeš kako je drugi, treći put lakše i jednostavnije.

 :Love:

----------


## Lucky2

MM i ja smo baš nedavno pričali kako nam je s prvim njegova prva godina prošla u bunilu,
ugl smo hodali kao zombiji jer je prvu noć prospavao tek s 11.5 mjeseci

a kad sam nekuda išla, presvukla bih ga, podojila, on je zaspao i probudio se
kad bih došla do glavne ceste (cca100m), kao da sam mu se izgubila s unutarnjeg radara

za odlazak kod frizera trebala sam veću i bolju logistiku od rimske vojske kad su išli u osvajačke pohode  :Rolling Eyes: 

da, sve to jednom prođe, samo treba izdržati (jedva sam dočekala da se vratim na posao, da malo predahnem  :škartoc: )

----------


## Blekonja

ovo moram pratiti 
pišem kad uhvatim više vremena

----------


## *mamica*

> Ma joj, jucer sam na sat i pol otisla od njega da ga prijavimo.. Prvo, osjecala sam se savrseno jer sam pobjegla  i to mi je zivi uzas.. Drugo, cijelo vrijeme sam se bojala jel place i dal je gladan.. Ne izdajam se, imam mlijeka savrseno po potrebi i bojim se da to ne zeznem.. Nahranila sam ga, presvukla i otisla to obavit i cim sam se vratila on se probudio i plakao i bio gladan.. Pa ne znam kak da ga opet ostavim ako nije ful nuzda.. 
> 
> Da ne pricam da sam morala s njim ranije pedijatru zbog pupka, to mi je bio takav neviđeni stres, bojala sam se sta cu s njim vani a na kraju je cijelo vrijeme spavao .. 
> 
> Imam sling, ja bi ga tako nosila u njemu a ne mogu ga nariktati u njega  mislim da bi mi puno lakse bilo izac da ga nosim kraj sebe a ne u glupim kolicima di ga ni ne vidim..


Veeeliki x na lulu mamu. Ti mali izleti, pa makar do dućana u nabavku, su korisni iz više razloga:

1. - odmor, predah, imaš razloga obući se, našminkati, izgledati kao insan i uz to komunicirati sa odraslim ljudima od kojih nijedan nije tvoj MM
2. - stigneš se poželjeti bebe (ma, ja se svog poželim i dok spava!) i veselo mu se vraćaš kući i pun si energije kada radiš oko njega, za razliku od onog bezvoljnog, beživotnog stanja
3. - dijete upoznaje i druge osobe iz svog okruženja, vrlo važne - tatu, bake, tete.. a i oni upoznaju njega i uče se kako s njim. Oni sigurno nemaju tvoj majčinski instinkt i potrebno im je vrijeme da ga upoznaju i nauče kako se ponašati s djetetom. To će ti biti velika pomoć, barem meni jest, kada moraš otići negdje ili kada trebaš nečiju pomoć.

Ne kužim u čemu je problem što je dijete spavalo dok tebe nije bilo? Zašto ti to smeta, zar to nije upravo idealan scenarij?  :Grin:  I ja sama uvijek nastojim uspavati dijete i biti odsutna dok dijete spava - lakše i meni i onima koji ga čuvaju i djetetu. Nisam se izdajala dok nismo usavršili dojenje, ali poslije toga, ako sam mislila da će biti potreba, izdojila bih se kasno navečer ili rano ujutro - onda kada su mi grudi bile prepunjene. Možeš izdojiti barem 50-60 ml da budeš mirnija dok te nema da će dijete izdržati dok dođeš.

----------


## bijelko

mene je tako šokiralo prvo dijete, taj je stalno zbog nečeg plakao. osjećala sam se grozno, sama po cijele dane, nervozni oboje.... jako ružan period. onda je jedan dan to sve nekako prošlo, pomalo sam upoznala druge mame i obavezno smo šetale zajedno, on je bio sve više zainteresiran za okolinu, moglo ga se zabaviti... jednostavno se sve posložilo. danas je divan dječak  :Heart: 

proći će  :Love:

----------


## lusaju

curke hvala Vam puno...ja sam mislila da sam jedina koja nije super mama. Možda se mogu opravdati time da smo klinac i ja preko tjedna sasma sami, kad je zaista sila pričuva mi ga koja frendica, ostalo ja.....u četiri dolazim po njega, pa pješke ( najčešće ) doma, malo igranja, spremanja u kuhinji i večera, pa spremanje na spavanje ( uskoro će dvije klinac, mislim). i najgore od svega je to što ga nisam naučila da sam zaspi, nakon rođendana idemo u tu avanturu, jer ovako više ne mogu - najčešće zaspim zajedno s njim. p.s. tata je preko tjedna na putu, i doma je samo vikendom - taj odnos....e to je već druga tema, i tu smo u problemima i nadam se da ćemo i dalje iznaći dovoljno razumijevanja jedno za drugo.

----------


## sokolic

Vidim da nisam jedina koja je sva u banani...ali ja ne znam vise sto cu-toliko sam cekala da napokon dobijemo bebu,prosla grozan porod i taman kad sam mislila da je sad sve ok meni je sve krenulo nizbrdo. Grozna sam mama a obozavam svog malog zlotvora,stalno mi se place,vec 3 mj se nisam dobro naspavala i opustila jer sam uvijek u nekom strahu i panici jel mali 1000% sretan,zadovoljan i sve ostalo,vjecito je na rukama i sve me boli jer je jako tezak a nece nego na ruke,imam osjecaj da cu samo jedan dan puknut i zavrsit na psihijatriji,od muza nemam nikakve potpore-njegova teorija i njegovih roditelja je: DAJ DIJETE MAMI ili PUSTI GA DA PLACE od cega se meni kose na glavi dizu...u podne sam jos u pidzami jer ne stignem sve napravit,kuca mi je ko prascak,zivcana sam i stalno sam tuzna. O sexu necu ni govorit-em je rijedak em je nikakav kad napokon dodje do njega...ja sam ko nescafe 3u1 mama-kuharica-kurva po potrebi a zena nigdje! Ne znam kako cu ovo sve izdrzati jer imam osjecaj da je sve gore i gore,jedino se na ovom forumu mogu ispucati i otvoreno bez srama reci sto me muci jer me niko ne osudjuje. Dosta mi je toga da sam otrovna zmajica prema svima i 24 sata robinja u kuci...sad se malo lakse dise  :Smile:  ...stvarno sam grozna...

----------


## lusaju

i moja se sestra upravo tako snašla - kao iz bajke, no njen je suprug dolazio doma svaki dan u četiri, bio cijele noći doma, fleksibilnija je što se tiče traženje pomoći frendica ( čuvanje djece dok su njih dvoje vani )...ja s druge strane nisam takva - zatvorenija sam i zaista mi mora jako jako trebati da nekoga pitam ( ne zbog toga jer ne želim pustiti sineka, već jer ne želim nekog opterečivat - glupost znam , jer prijatelji su uvijek tu, i jesu, ali takva sam ( ps pokušavam se mijenjati na bolje )), dalje mog supruga nema doma cijeli tjedan - 24 sata sam sama s klincem, imala sam problema s dojenjem ( dapače izdajala sam se - i sve curke koje to rade znaju koliko je to truda i vremena ), ja imam celijakiju pa nikad nisam mogla samo otići u šetnju i usput kupiti neki klipič, i naravno u blizini nema djedova i baka , i nismo financijski u mogučnosti da si priuštimo dadilju........i da Beti uživam u djetetu, ni jednog trenutka nisam požalila što ga imamo, ali nekad je stvarno teško i lijepo je čuti i vidjeti da nisam sama, jer ako se i požalim mami ona ima odgovor .......

----------


## S2000

A ja sam skuzila da se oblacim za van samo za doktore obilazit. Neki dan sam isla sama pjeske na uzv dojke, nasminkala sam se ko da idem u disko. Jos sam usput svratila u ducan kupit cizme : ono wow  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sokolic

:Laughing:  hahahah aj bar nisam jedina,meni je odlazak u Konzum ko nekadasnji subotnji izlazak...

----------


## Apsu

Sokolic sigurna sam da bi bilo puno lakse da imas potporu muza.. Ja sam shvatila da je moja tuga velikim djelom bila zbog toga što se moj dragi prepao i pobjegao.. 2 tjedna na godisnjem a nisam ga uopce viđala, po cijele dane je negdje isao i jurio, pa doso doma, pospremao cijeli stan, suđe, pa par min oko malog i spavanje.. Zadnja dva dana sam puno bolje jer sam razgovarala s njim i priznao je sam sebi da se us*o i pogubio i evo sad se i on upoznaje s malcem i to me puno diglo i odmah je sve lakse.. Nevjerojatno koliko nam je potrebna potpora..

----------


## bella77

Ja sam prvi puta nakon poroda izašla sama navečer kad sam išla na hitnu jer me zub bolio... tad je malac imao već godinu i pol... nisam mogla vjerovati da je mrak, ja sama vani... bolio me zob luđački, ali bilo mi je kao izlazak....
Prvi put sam počupala obrve nakon poroda kad sam išla raditi, nakon godinu dana porodiljnog... 
Prvi put popila kavu u miru (nakon godinu dana) kad sam malog ostavila u vrtiću na adaptaciji i teta rekla da dođem za 1 sat.  :Smile: 
... a evo, sad bih opet sve ispočetka...  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ja sam se s prvim mogla izdojit pa bi ja isla i na kavu i u frizera. A ova mala nece ni moje izdojeno tako da to zaboravim . A nista, idem onlajn narucit novu kosulju za sljedeci izlazak, tko zna, mozda ju pronosam po nekom kbc-u  :Laughing: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sokolic

Ja se nadam da ce MM uskoro shvatit da je to i njegovo dijete i da smo mi obitelj jer ce mama skrenit vise...sto je najgore ja kad se i natjeram reci sto me muci odgovor bude-ma daj ti si luda,brines oko nebitnoh stvari...i ja se opet povlacim u sebe i vrtimo se u krug

----------


## nanimira

A ja imam potporu od muža al najčešće završi mojom rečenicom-ti mene uopće ne razumiješ. On,naime,radi svaki dan ( koji šok) pa ja to shvaćam kao da se on skiće po vani i barem udahne normalno zraka (za razliku od mene koja čamim kraj prozora), pa se i obuće za razliku od mene koja sam cijelo vrijeme polugola.. A jadan i on pored mene polulude...potpisujem nečupanje obrva,neodlazak frizeru, smrad iz usta do popodne,kava-ahahaha, koja mrtva kava, ne stignem ju ni doma popit a kamoli da odem van na kavu..frendice su mi bljak, ni jedna me ne posjećuje pa im se niti ne žalim, valjda zato jer nemogu lokat ko nekad i ostajat vani do 5 ujutro (možda i bolje da ih nemam) i tak...izolacija i izolacija...i beba :Heart:  U principu, dojenje me strašno smiruje,barem to malo mlijeka koje ona popapa mi je znak da se ipak isplati to sve i dok vidim kako divno napreduje shvatim da sve ostalo može čekati. Ali, treba mi vremena da dođem do tog zaključka  :Cool:

----------


## jarčica

ženske  :Love: 

nismo mi loše mame, samo smo umorne  :Smile: 

meni dragi kad upadne u depru uvijek kaže: "koja se to loša mama pita jel dovoljno dobra svom djetetu"

i ja sam se stalno vrtila u nekim svojim crnim mislima (jel ja to mogu, nije to za mene, svi drugi se snalaze s bebom bolje od mene, mogla sam još ovo, još ono - i dan danas još uvijek se ponekad preispitujem kakva sam su svim svojim ulogama koje su me snašle).
jedan dan, bilo je to cca 5 mjeseci nakon poroda sam skužila da ne mogu stalno zapostavljat sebe, jer ću svisnut od umora i poludjeti od bivanja u kući (dobro ja sam bila i na strogom mirovanju veći dio trudnoće pa se nasložilo dosta toga negativnog u mojoj glavi). Tad sam počela izlazit sve češće sama bez bebe gdje god mi se otvorila prilika. 

zadovoljna mama=zadovoljna beba

----------


## fingertips

Sve shvacam, sve mi je jasno, U istom smo sra**! MD isto non stop radi,ja sama s Malim... Sve istresem na MD,jer sam ljubomorna na njega, grozna sam. Shebala sam vezu Ono totalno.... Uzasno se osjecam!!!
Eto rekla sam, naglas,lakse je malo!

----------


## more

fingertips, jel makar jednom tjedno posveti malome sat-dva da ti izađeš makar na kavicu? (Nitko ne radi baš toliko da nema ni toliko vremena, odnosno ako radi, neka odmah prestane jel bi mogao bit mrtav ili teško bolestan za koju godinu.) U svakom slučaju, nisi grozna. Imaš potrebe i morate naći načina da i tvoje potrebe budu koliko toliko zadovoljene. Možda trebaš poradit na načinu na koji ih iskazuješ, to ti znaš bolje. Da si ti sjebala vezu, a on da je Mr Savršeni, sigurno nije tako, nikad nije.

----------


## nanimira

za svađu je potrebno dvoje,pa makar ono drugo šuti.

----------


## fingertips

Ma MD je odlican, on radi, dode doma,preuzme maloga, onda ja odem skuhat,spremit... On je maksimalno angaziran, U meni je problem,previse trazim od njega, histeriziram oko gluposti.... Sve zato Sta sam neispavana,pomalo umorna,sve mi ide na zivce,problemi... Sta ja znam...

----------


## Apsu

A kolko vidim po potpisu vi cete skoro godinu dana imati.. A čovječe, ja sve cekam ovo babinje da prođe pa ce kao biti sve super i sa dragim i s bebom i s mojim zivcima.. Oce drek  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fingertips

Ma hoce, ja sam posebna biljka, jos sam U pubertetu! Rano sam postala mama,malo me izbacilo iz kolosijeka!

----------


## jarčica

finger, okani se čišćenja, kuhanja i spremanja bar jednom tjedno i odi s nekim na kavu, ili se bar prošetaj...vidjet ćeš kako će ti se perspektiva promijeniti.

mislim da je kod nas većine problem taj što uz bebu i sve oko nje pokušavamo i biti super kućanice po mjerilima starih žena, a to nikako ne može ići zajedno

----------


## fingertips

Da, ja bi bila sve odjednom! To I je zaheb!  :cupakosu:

----------


## nanimira

tak je i meni , sve bi radila a ne stignem se ni počešljat. evo,danas smo bili u bebinju mojim prijateljima s našom curom i iskreno sam se preporodila. Već sam mislila da sam postala lagano socifobična.

----------


## Apsu

Meni je najgore, ja jedina imam dijete od svih poznanika i prijatelja.. Nemam nikoga s kim bi popricala o roditeljstvu, ko bi mi pomogao , ko bi me izveo van u šetnju i parkic s klincima.. Valjda cu kasnije sama u parku upoznat druge roditelje..

----------


## vikki

Bit će bolje, Apsu, i to vrlo brzo  :Smile:  Tvoje retke kao da sam sama pisala prije četiri mjeseca, jedino što ja nisam imala volje niti javiti se na forum (ni da sam rodila). Sad mi je to smiješno. A nije se puno promijenilo, i dalje je puno pokakanih pelena i full time job oko djeteta. No, prošao je emocionalni šok i oporavila sam se fizički, već je to puno. 
Isto se ne družim ni s jednom mamom, nemam nikoga u blizini i uglavnom sama lunjam s kolicima po Maksimiru (nije mi se jednom rasplakao kad je imao grčeve pa sam njega nosila u jednoj ruci natrag doma, a drugom gurala kolica, jedva upravljala njima i osjećala se ko najveća luzerica na svijetu).
Ne idem na kave, ne družim se osim na forumu zasad, malo tko mi dolazi doma jer cure imaju svoju djecu i posla oko njih ili nemaju djecu pa im sada nisam zanimljiva jer se ne može popiti kava na miru. No uspjela sam vratiti djelić svog bivšeg života kad je maleni napunio tri mjeseca, grčevi prošli i počeo manje plakati. Najprije sa strahom i laganom panikom smijem li ga ostaviti, a sada s velikim guštom svaki drugi dan odem trčati sat vremena i ostavim ga MM-u. Tih sat vremena što stavim slušalice u uši, nadišem se zraka i posvetim samo sebi i svom najdražem hobiju znači mi više nego išta. Nakon toga čini mi se da imam volje i snage za još deset beba, a stvar je vrlo jednostavna, trebala sam samo malo vremena za sebe i mrvicu svog identiteta natrag opet.

----------


## Anci

vikki  :Smile: 
malo sam škicnula temu i odmah mi je palo na pamet pozvati cure da škicnu na vježbačice!
vježbanje je nešto najbolje što sam učinila za sebe zadnjih godina  :Smile:

----------


## sokolic

Izgleda da sve ovdje jednako razmisljamo...sinoc bebac place (naravno da smo sami jer MM svaki vikend ide svojima da se odmori od nas jer ga zivcira ??!! Wtf?!!  ) i ja placem skupa s njim jer se smatram groznom mamom koja nista ne zna,imam osjecaj da sam nesposobna totalno,ne znam samo kako druge zene imaju savrsenu kucu,bebu,muza sve stignu-ja ne i ne znam kako,iovako idem lec u 2 a budim se u 6 da sve sredim koliko toliko dok bebonja spava...

----------


## fingertips

Sta je tvom muzu??? Pa nemoze otici tako.... Ja bi svom glavu odrubila da napravi tako sta!  :Grin:

----------


## sokolic

A sto?! On je "umoran i zivcan i njemu je potrebno malo odmora" -sto sam ja? Turbo naspavana i puna energije? Hahahah kako da ne....  :Laughing:  to je i meni palo na pamet  :Laughing:   ...i onda kad me nazove subotom navecer-"oces da ja dodjem? Jel mozes sama?"  Pa dodje mi da ga uskopim!

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Đizus sokolic!!!
Ja znam da toga ima, i da mnogi to ne bi napisali na forumu, ali morate to riješiti - to je vaše dijete, ne tvoje, neka se smjesta dovuče doma, to ni na koji način nije u redu.
Ja znam za primjere - idem svake subote do Jaruna biciklom, pa do svojih na ručak, pa biciklom natrag (jer to oduvijek radim svake subote da me nema 6 sati)... ili svake subote se bavim 7 sati svojim hobijem... a u oba slučaja ih i preko tjedna nema od 8 do 18... poslovi za završiti, pomoći frendu krečiti i sl. "samo da pobjegnem"  :Grin: 
Ali ovo nije nikako ni na koji način u redu.

----------


## milasova8

Jooj,svima nam je slicno :Sad: 
Imam srece sto MD bez problema cuva bebaca i ja mogu otici nekud barem sat-dva vremena dnevno..
Ne bude to svaki dan zbog njegovih obaveza,ali bude cesto..
I svejedno znam biti nervozna,zivcana ,iscrpljena ali to je zato sto bocima ne spavam-ubije me noc..

Meni je puno pomogla grupa za podrsku dojenju koju organizira nasa kvartovska patronazna-tamo sam upoznala puuuuno novopecenih majki iz kvarta s kojima cesto idemo u setnju i kavocu..
Pa ako imate tako sta u blizini.moja preporuka je da odete..

Mene ubije kad sam sama s djetetom,kad nemas nekog odraslog s kim bi mogao popricati..kad ti se kdan svede na dijete i kucu..a sta ce tek bit kad se vraqtim na posao-ufff..

Velika je to promjena u zivotu i normalno je da imamo krize..ipak smo 24 sata s djetetom i nema vise ko prije ,odes kad hoces dodes kad hoces..sve je podredeno tom malom bicu..
A to da mi muz ode negdje spavat zato sto ga dijete zivcira-pa razbila bi ga,doslovno..
I ovak sam nekad ljubomorna stomoze otici bez problemau kino,na nogomet,na trening..bilo gdje..
Ali sretna sam sto mi uvijek uskoci i od velike  mi.je pomoci..inace bi zavrsila preko puta-u Vrapcu :Smile: 

Apsu,gdje zivis-mozda smo u blizini pa mozemo kafenisat :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Definitivno se slazem.s vikki-uzmite si bar pola sata dnevno samwo za sebe-puno ce vam.pomoci..
Ja se.preporodim.kad sama.izadem.iz stana bez djeteta,kad radim.ono.sto volim-odem vjezbat..ispucam.se i bar imam samo svoje vrijeme..

----------


## milasova8

Velika je to.promjena i nasim partnerima..i onda jos kad im mi.kvocamo i napadamo bez razloga-zato sto smo nervozne,zivcane jer ne mozemo se vise ponasati kao prije..

Treba.imati razumjevanja obostranog..

Sokolic,razgovaraj ptvoreno sa partnerom,oskreno se nadam da cete naci rjesenje i da ce uvidketi kako grijesi..
Djeca tako brzo rastu-prebrzo..pa da mu ne bi bilo zao stonije provodio dovoljno vremena sa bebom...

----------


## sokolic

> Đizus sokolic!!!
> Ja znam da toga ima, i da mnogi to ne bi napisali na forumu, ali morate to riješiti - to je vaše dijete, ne tvoje, neka se smjesta dovuče doma, to ni na koji način nije u redu.
> Ja znam za primjere - idem svake subote do Jaruna biciklom, pa do svojih na ručak, pa biciklom natrag (jer to oduvijek radim svake subote da me nema 6 sati)... ili svake subote se bavim 7 sati svojim hobijem... a u oba slučaja ih i preko tjedna nema od 8 do 18... poslovi za završiti, pomoći frendu krečiti i sl. "samo da pobjegnem" 
> Ali ovo nije nikako ni na koji način u redu.




Kad bi ja napisala sve situacije i ponasanje vi bi mi digle zlatni spomenik...ne volim glumit i nista ne sakrivam pa tako ni nasi situaciju...razgovor nema nikakvog ucinka tako da ne znam sto cu...nema veze,sve ce to valjda proci...lakse mi je kad kazem (ili napisem) sto me muci

----------


## marta

Neće proći. Stvar se moraju razriješiti svjesnim naporom obje strane. Ne mijenjaju se same od sebe. Nažalost. 
Bilo bi krasno da možemo samo poželiti ili pričekati da se stvari promijene.

----------


## milasova8

Naravno da ti je lakse,samo se izjadaj..
I daj muzu priliku neka uvidi da grijesi..
Nadam se da se nece kasno sjetiti i da ce propustiti faze odraatanja..brzo uce,brzo rastu..
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je..drzi se

----------


## milasova8

Mislim da bi ga ja ubijala u pojam dok ne uvidi da grijesi i krivo postupa..to sam mislila kad sam napisala da mu das sansu da uvidi greske..
Njemu tako paše i jos ako ga ti u tome podrzavas-nema promjene

----------


## sokolic

Probala sam pricati,kvocati,nabrajati i vikati - NISTA! Bude mir tjedan dana i onda opet po starom. Uvijek mora nekud ici,uvijek je zivcan,umoran ili nesto deseto...ko da smo cimeri a ne muz i zena...ja ne kazem da sam savrsena ali ima sve oprano,popeglano,rucak u podne kad naruci,domaci kruh,kolace,uvijek se trudim biti njezna prema njemu koliko god zivcana bila,ne zapostavljam ga nimalo i opet ne valja...samo da bar pokaze malo neznosti i topline lakse bi mi bilo...cak sam mislila da ima ljubavnicu ali i za to je preumoran!

----------


## marta

sokolic, ja ga ne bih pustila da ide svojima svaki vikend.

----------


## Water

> Izgleda da sve ovdje jednako razmisljamo...sinoc bebac place (naravno da smo sami jer MM svaki vikend ide svojima da se odmori od nas jer ga zivcira ??!! Wtf?!!  ) i ja placem skupa s njim jer se smatram groznom mamom koja nista ne zna,imam osjecaj da sam nesposobna totalno,ne znam samo kako druge zene imaju savrsenu kucu,bebu,muza sve stignu-ja ne i ne znam kako,iovako idem lec u 2 a budim se u 6 da sve sredim koliko toliko dok bebonja spava...


Uh Sokolic,  :Love: , baš mi te žao. I nemoj se smatrati groznom mamom ti si jednostavno preumorna i sva odgovornost je na tvojim leđima, nije ti lako. I nemoj se zavaravati da druge žene imaju sve doma savršeno i sve stignu, ja ne znam ni jednu takvu savršenu. Posebno što koliko vidim nemaš muževu podršku.

A s mužem stvarno moraš otvoreno razgovarati i sve mu reći kako se osjećaš, pa kad nazove i pita da li ti treba ili možeš sama, pa reci mu sve što ti je na duši i da naravno da ti treba, a ako ne želi onda vidite što ćete dalje, ja svom mužu to ne bih tolerirala, nema šanse. I da meni moj sin jednog dana kad dobije dijete dođe prespavati jer mu je doma naporno, uh što bih ga torpedirala nazad ženi i djetetu gdje mu je i mjesto, stvarno se nadam da takvo što neću doživjeti od svog djeteta.

----------


## sokolic

Hahahah u svemu tome moram se nasmijati jer ja svome sinu tepam-tebe ce mama odgojit da budes pravo musko i drzis do zena...
A vidim i ja da ovako dalje ne mozemo,ali sto mi vrijedi i da je kraj mene kad onda vice na malog sto place ko da beba od 3 mj zna zasto on vice,naljuti i mene kad ponekad cvili bez razloga (ajmo to tako rec;kenjka) ali sto mi vrijedi vikati kad nece pomoci jos se vise rasplace...onda ja vicem na njega,on tvrdi da sam ja preposesivna mama i da panicarim i da cu ga razmazit-a sto bi trebala? Ima 3 mj a ne 30 god ko tata mu koji sad tek leti mami jer ga nije mazila dok je bio mali...zato i ne zna pokazati osjecaje jer je odgajan nacinom-pusti ga nek place i ne gledaj u njega

----------


## fingertips

Sokolić, drži se,  :Love: !
To zaista moraš rješit. Ja da sam na tvom mjestu, a da je moj MD takav, ja bi lipo  sve odhebala, digla sve 4 u zrak, brinila bi se samo o djetetu, nit bi mu skuhala, niti oprala, još bi otišla kod svojih dan-dva. Pa nek vidi kako je to. Prije toga bi razgovarala, ako nebi pomogao razgovor, onda bi tako napravila. 
Neznam, recite da sam luda, blesava ili šta, ali ja volim sebe, možda previše, nebi mene neko tako voza....
A ja se žalim na svog MD-a, stvarno sam ćorava!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## peppa&braci

sokolic :Love:  a pitan se i kakva mu je mamica..triba ga spicit nogom u g.... i rec mu..idi doma zeni i ditetu. By the way imam majku koja bi to svom sinu i ucinila i skidam joj kapu.  Ozbiljnooo moras OPET i OPET razgovarati s njim. I ja sam neke razgovore ponavljala ko na repeat..al urodilo je plodom...barem za sada..hahahaaa
Odlicna mi je tema...izljecila sam se citajuci. 
Imam u kuci jednu "tesko odgojivu" curu..nesto kao Zuska i jednog decka koji je ful time dojence, a i jednog "frisko preodgojenog" maminog sina :Cool: 
.....da ne zaboravim... imam i "the svekrvu" a citajuci vas puno mi je lakse jer vidim da imam drustvo slicnih problema

----------


## peppa&braci

da dodam....ludoooo ih volim sve do bolaaa,oni su moj smisao
...osim the svekrve :Cool:

----------


## sokolic

Kod mene je problem svekar a ne svekrva,ona samo suti i njen odgovor je-a sto bi mu ja,on mene ne slusa...njega tatic poducava jer je kod njih okolina toliko primitivna i imaju stav-zena je rob i ona ne smije nista reci/raditi/disati bez dopustenja a muski ajmooooo....a jedino mi preostaje to sto kaze fingertips-sve 4 u zrak i cao...dozivio bi srcani da to napravim  :Smile:  ...joooj dok ja nega preodgojim i nase dijete ce imati djecu  :Smile:

----------


## peppa&braci

oooo daaaa...isto kod mene. Samo sam ja od "starta" drugacija pa nije toliki soook za nasljednika. svekar me zna u punom mom brutalnom sjaju i...gle cuda..obozava me covik
a svekriva i ne bas..al mene nije ni briga jer ionako ja sebe dovoljno volim da se izborim za "komadic svoje srece" 
Pokusaj s muzem bit otvorena..al stvarno iz dubine svoje duse (pod tim mislim da mu stvarno ogolis svoju dusu pa kud puklo da puklo) i kazi mu kako se osjecas,smireno i s ljubavlju..nesumnjam da ce bar malo omeksat. Sretno od srca

----------


## Diana72

> Kad bi ja napisala sve situacije i ponasanje vi bi mi digle zlatni spomenik...ne volim glumit i nista ne sakrivam pa tako ni nasi situaciju...razgovor nema nikakvog ucinka tako da ne znam sto cu...nema veze,sve ce to valjda proci...lakse mi je kad kazem (ili napisem) sto me muci


Da, proći će.
I kod mene je prošlo, naučila sam se brinuti sama o djetetu, a kad kažem sama, znači bez mame i svekrve (obje su pokojne). 
jedino što ti se može desiti je da ti muž postane višak, pa kad se bude čudio zašto ga izbjegavaš i izostavljaš iz svakodnevnih aktivnosti, kažeš da ti je lakše bez njega, jer si tako navikla.
Ja sam svome samo rekla da mi je jednostavnije organizirati se kad njega nema, a kad je kod kuće, bez pretjeranog objašnjavanja i moljakanja, predam mu bebu. samo kažem da je mali nahranjen a da ja moram nešto obaviti, pa da ga on uspava, premota ili se samo zabavlja s njim. To sam počela prakticirati i ujutro, prije nego ode na posao, nakon hranjenja, dam mu bebu i kažem mu da ga pokuša uspavati, jer kod mene ne želi zaspati, a ja se jednostavno okrenem i nastavim spavati, bez grižnje savjesti jer znam da je on za razliku od mene naspavan. Dva sata kasnije, probudim se , popijemo skupa kavu, on ode na posao, a ja preuzmem brigu o bebi

----------


## peppa&braci

> ...i onda kad me nazove subotom navecer-"oces da ja dodjem? Jel mozes sama?"  Pa dodje mi da ga uskopim!


 I onda ti njemu kazes...volila bi da si tu,falis mi....puno je lakse kad smo zajedno
a njemu srce ko kuca
sigurno ce bez problema zaminit "celicnog"oca i majku za malo njeznosti sa svojom zenicom

 :Grin:

----------


## sokolic

Hahahahah  :Laughing:  kako sam se nasmijala na ovo "njemu srce ko kuca" mogu probat al ne vjerujem da ce upaliti...e draga moja,ja sam ti i pricala i plakala i sve rekla;meni bilo lakse,on bio uvredjen i povredjen jer je po njegovom misljenju on "dobar kakvih ima" i da sam mogla gore proci,tjedan dana bio mir i sad opet ispocetka...ja nisam tim koji suti,lajava sam,znam biti brutalna kad me netko naljuti ali mene brzo prodje i on to kuzi-nek pizdi nju ce to proc...i sto je najbolje uopce mi ni ne treba,puno mi je lakse kad ga nema jer sve stignem i smireni smo i ja i bebonja nekako-nemojte me krivo shvatit ja njega volim i sve ali jednostavno sam navikla sama i on mi je sad ko visak

----------


## peppa&braci

zao mi je zbog toga da je ko visak, al virujem da nas je dosta imalo tu fazu, a nebi rekla da je to bas dobra faza. I ja sam isto tako imala "trzavice",pa prica, pa sve dobro tjedan dva tri(i to je lipo,bar se u tom periodu nauzivam :Cool:  ) i bas zbog toga NIKAD nemoj odustat,bar zbog tog DIVNOG tjedna  :Love:  :Love: 
ajmo sad malo o meni...hahahaaaa
...bila mi "svegrba" sinoc malo u goste...i nosaka ona malo bebaca,a cura sreca nasa divlja skace i sve sta bi bilo prikladno toj dobi...i kaze zena"a da san bar malo blize pa da TI mogu doc svaki dan bar uru dvi nosit malog da TI malo pomognem." JA:"mozes ti i dva puta misecno doc i prispavat,pa odavde na posa da ti se malo sin odmori"
Svekrvvvvva:"a kako cu,ko ce dida" 
JA: "pa ko ti brani i sad ostat" tribala je ostat kod ceri jucer jer kao danas radi pa da joj je lakse
ONA:"a znas,nije bas zgodan krevet od male za spavat" a krevet i madrac novi
JA:"mozes i u bracni ako zelis ostat" 
ONA: ?????
MM :Confused: 
ja :alexis: 
Pitanje: koje tu lud? Dali si mogu oprostit sta mi zena ide na zivce?

----------


## marta

> Sokolić, drži se, !
> To zaista moraš rješit. Ja da sam na tvom mjestu, a da je moj MD takav, ja bi lipo  sve odhebala, digla sve 4 u zrak, brinila bi se samo o djetetu, nit bi mu skuhala, niti oprala, još bi otišla kod svojih dan-dva. Pa nek vidi kako je to. Prije toga bi razgovarala, ako nebi pomogao razgovor, onda bi tako napravila. 
> Neznam, recite da sam luda, blesava ili šta, ali ja volim sebe, možda previše, nebi mene neko tako voza....
> A ja se žalim na svog MD-a, stvarno sam ćorava!


Nisi ni luda ni blesava. Ako razgovor ne pomaže, postoje drugi načini. Samo mu vratiš istom mjerom. Većina ljudi će se trgnuti. Oni koji se ne trgnu, oni ne zasčužuju da se oko njih trudi.

----------


## fingertips

Upravo tako,Marta.sve si dobro rekla!

----------


## jarčica

sokolić, meni je od letimičnog čitanja u oči upalo ono: "on je meni dobar, kakvih sve ima.."

nemoj se uvrijediti, ali mislim da ti je dragi jaaaako razmažen, a zna se što kod razmaženih pali. Pljuska, velika i lijepa pljuska koju ćeš mu zalijepit nasred face da se razbudi. Pri tom ne mislim na fizičko kažnjavanje.

Lijepo mu jedan dan reci da morate ozbiljno razgovarati, jer imaš gadnih problema koji te muče. I fino mu sve reci što te muči. Ako ti je zbog neispavanpsti problem zadržati fokus, sve stavke lijepo napiši na papir i lijepo mu priopći sve što ga ide.

Vi ste OBITELJ. 

Ne njegova mama.
Ne njegov tata.

Nego ti i vaše zajedničko dijete.

...njemu to očito još nije jasno.

A da se ti moraš zadovoljavati mrvicama njegovog slobodnog vremena-imaj poštovanja prema sebi  voli sebe najviše na svijetu

Isto tako, ako njega ma akko umoran bio, živcira to što beba od 3 mjeseca plače, a ta beba je njegovo dijete s kojim provodi minimum minimuma vremena, onda je on očito u gadnim problemima oko svoje nove uloge. I nemoj ni u kojem slučaju svoju naživciranost na kenjkanje malog mješati s njegovom. Ti si u tom trenutku umorna od brige za malog.
On nije.

----------


## sokolic

> Pitanje: koje tu lud? Dali si mogu oprostit sta mi zena ide na zivce?


Imas potpuno pravo sto ti ide na zivce jer svi su oni isti-najlakse pametovati...hahahaha al ja da to recem moji bi legli izmedju mene i MM-a  :Laughing:

----------


## sokolic

....a vidim da cemo morati opet imati monolog jer ovo ne vodi nigdje... E pa razmazen i ne vidi to,on vice da sam ja ta razmazena jer se cujem s materom 2-3 puta u danu! Covjece ali ja svojoj mami odem jednom mjesecno SKUPA sa bebom (da mu ne bude na teret) i max sat-dva...ma ja sam glupaca jer pustam sve ali dosegao je limit-dalje necemo ovako

----------


## jarčica

Nisi ti glušača, ti ga voliš i stalo ti je do njega.

Samo što očito trenutno njemu nije stalo do tebe... (da mu je stalo, onda bi se pitao kako moja jadna žena, može biti da je umorna, idem joj pomoći....)
..mslim, stalo mu je, ali mu je ipak najviše stalo do sebe. TO je ključ problema (i ja se nadam da je to zbog toga što se još ne snalazi u svojoj novoj očinskoj ulozi)

----------


## sokolic

...evo i secer na kraju! Dolazi kuci ali dovodi i tatu sobom! Pa totalno cu skrenit!

----------


## sokolic

Od covjeka od 30 god bi se ocekivalo da je zreo i spreman za dijete,ako ja od 22 jesam onda sam mislila da ce on jos vise biti...jarcice imas pravo,voli on najvise sebe

----------


## nanimira

> Pitanje: koje tu lud? Dali si mogu oprostit sta mi zena ide na zivce?


 :Laughing:

----------


## more

> Ma MD je odlican, on radi, dode doma,preuzme maloga, onda ja odem skuhat,spremit... On je maksimalno angaziran, U meni je problem,previse trazim od njega, histeriziram oko gluposti.... Sve zato Sta sam neispavana,pomalo umorna,sve mi ide na zivce,problemi... Sta ja znam...


ha, ha, ovo je predobro, zamisli, on se maksimalno angažira da bi ti mogla - skuhat i spremit! aaaaaaaa!

----------


## more

fingertips, to što je muž od sokolic 'još gori', ne umanjuje činjenicu da bi ti šetnja bez bebe, kraća kavica vani ili jednostavno drijemanje u drugoj sobi jako jako dobro došli i da ne bi previše tražila da to zatražiš. 

sokolic, da sad ne ulazim u ostalo, već i tako jesu drugi, evo meni je upalo u oči i moram reć da mi nije normalno niti biti s mamom 2-3 puta na dan na telefonu. nije stvar razmaženosti, nego očito niste odrasli, oboje.

----------


## peppa&braci

> 


nije smjesnoooo :gaah: 
jel to znaci da si mogu oprostit :Laughing: 
sokolic samo polako..malim koracima do savrsenstva. osveta se najbolje servira hladna, a za pocetak nek mu rucak bude hladan..i sve sa smjeskom.  :Cool:  pa nemozes ni ti sve stici,ipak ti treba njegova pomoc :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

Ajme sokolic, to trebas rjesiti sto prije
Nije to bas normalna situacija...mislim, on za vikend ide kod svojih da se odmori od - vas??!!
Umjesto da ste zajedno kako bi obitelj i trebala biti
Mozda sam ja bitch, al da mm izvede tako nesto, ne bi se imao gdje ni vratiti (a bome, i njegova majka bi ga napucala nogom u guzicu)
Ne znam, nije mi jasna tolika nezainteresiranost za vlastito dijete
Mislim, lako meni pametovat, al draga, zbog sebe i djeteta to trebas rascistiti sto prije

----------


## peppa&braci

plus..ja redovno lazem da san po cile dane nosila maloga po rukama i da jedva ista stignem...a zapravo odmaram :Coffee:  :štrika:  :njam:  
i bas me briga...ko ih sisaaaa

----------


## fingertips

More, krivo si shvatila! Necu se sad tu pravdat,Ali sam shvatila da je MD odlican prema meni I prema malom.
Npr,danas je radio od 9,probudio se U 7,uzeo malog I pustio me da spavam. Vratio se s posla oko jedan,oprao sude,nije bilo puno, I zabavljao malog I uspavao ga dok sam ja kuhala...meni je to super, jer ja kad sama s malim,ne mogu nista,nit skuhat,a kamoli nesto drugo, jer je jako zahtjevan,sve ga zanima,sto je normalno.
Neznam zasto se zalim, kad vidim kakvih sve drugih muzeva ima. Meni je U redu da se on bavi djetetom dok ja kuham, pa netko I to mora! Usput ja sjednem I na komp...
Uglavnom....

----------


## peppa&braci

> 


nije smjesnooo  :Smile: 
jel to znaci da si mogu oprostit...hahahaaa

----------


## peppa&braci

otislo dvaput ....pod stresom sam  :Very Happy:

----------


## more

> More, krivo si shvatila! Necu se sad tu pravdat,Ali sam shvatila da je MD odlican prema meni I prema malom.
> Npr,danas je radio od 9,probudio se U 7,uzeo malog I pustio me da spavam. Vratio se s posla oko jedan,oprao sude,nije bilo puno, I zabavljao malog I uspavao ga dok sam ja kuhala...meni je to super, jer ja kad sama s malim,ne mogu nista,nit skuhat,a kamoli nesto drugo, jer je jako zahtjevan,sve ga zanima,sto je normalno.
> Neznam zasto se zalim, kad vidim kakvih sve drugih muzeva ima. Meni je U redu da se on bavi djetetom dok ja kuham, pa netko I to mora! Usput ja sjednem I na komp...
> Uglavnom....


Samo čitam što pišeš, u najboljoj namjeri. Da si sjebala vezu, da si umorna, da previše tražiš ako zatražiš za sebe više od pomoći oko kućanskih poslova...Naravno da se ne trebaš pravdat, a najmanje meni. 

Meni je normalno i da mi se pomogne oko kućanskih poslova koje ne uspijem napravit, ali mi je isto tako normalno i da se maknem koji put tjedno iz kuće bez bebača.

----------


## sokolic

Hladno hladno  :Wink: 

...mozda jesam razmazena ali to mi je jedini kontakt sa mamom jer su i moji i njegovi daleko,bit je toga da ja ne letim svojima scaki vikend da se odmorim,cujemo se i to je to...smatram da sam dosta zrelija jer sam i musko i zensko u kuci ali to je moje misljenje,mozda i grijesim vise pojma nemam...

----------


## Zara1

muž koji se ide odmoriti kod roditelja vikendom od žene i djeteta?  ne znam dal bi  :Laughing:  ili  :Shock:  ili  :Rolling Eyes:  ili  :cupakosu: ili :bye:

----------


## sokolic

Dobro ti ali ja isto se i smijem i placem u isto vrijeme tko shvatio tko ne...bitno da je meni bebolinac zdrav a za ostalo pih!

----------


## fingertips

Da, zato sto non stop prigovaram. Zato se I jesmo udaljili. Ali da bi mi dobro dosao odmak od bebaca bi, i jedan dan spavanja do podne...malo cu poraditi na tome!
Hvala Sta ste me saslusale. Lakes je kad se malo ispuse covik,zaista!

----------


## sirius

Ok, na kraju smo zakljucili da nisu djeca problem -nego muzevi. 

Iz nekog mog visegodisnjeg iskustva prva godina nakon rodenja prvog djeteta je jako stresna. To je vrijeme kad su se stvari mjenjale, kad su se prioriteti mjenjali , kad se nacin i kolicina provedenog zajednickog vremena drasticno mjenjala.
Ali neke osnove partnerskih odnosa trebale bi biti postavljene prije trudnoce i rodenja djeteta.

Tko kuha ili ne kuha , tko sprema krevete , tko cesce usisava, tko ide u trgovinu , a tko je vise puta tjedno na kavi- sve to uopce nije bitno. Niti malo. Sve su to detalji u vezi. 
Bitne su neke druge stvari. Bitno je koliko su partneri posveceni obitelji. 
Bitno je koji su im prioriteti. Bitno je da li idealan obiteljski zivot vide na isti nacin.
da li imaju isti smjer u kojem zele ici u zivotu.

Sve ostalo su nijanse.
Sve ostalo se moze dogovoriti.
Sve ostalo se moze tolerirati.


Eto , meni je npr. bitno da moj muz i otac moje djece ne bjezi od odgovornosti i obaveza.
da li on nosi dijete , ili kuha , ili me posalje na kavu da se prolufram ...ma to su samo detalji. I nisu presudni za moj osjecaj ( i dozivljaj) da li je on tu prisutan i prepusten meni u nasem odnosu.
i prepusten i odan nasoj obitelji.
to se trebate pitati.
za to se trebate brinuti.
jer zajednicki zivot je tek poceo, i svasta vas lijepog i manje lijepog moze cekati na putu...

----------


## jarčica

ponekad nisu ni muževi problem, nego mi same.

teško je uskladiti osjećaje prema djetetu koje zahtjeva punu pažnju cijelo vrijeme, mužu i kompletnom romantičnom odnosu za kojeg se blago rečeno najčešće nema vremena, a isto tako i viđenju sebe kao majke i shvaćanju na nikad nećemo i ne možemo biti savršene supermame.

neke se s tim sažive i pomire prije,a neke poslije.
isto tako i njihovi partneri.

----------


## nanimira

> otislo dvaput ....pod stresom sam


Imam sličnu svekrvu,samo je moja kritična alaaa...njoj ništa ne valja, posebno ja i svi aspekti mene,ne slaže se s ničim i njezino mišljenje je uvijek protivno mom a i muževom..na svu sreću pa je 400km daleko daleko...

----------


## sirius

> ponekad nisu ni muževi problem, nego mi same.
> 
> teško je uskladiti osjećaje prema djetetu koje zahtjeva punu pažnju cijelo vrijeme, mužu i kompletnom romantičnom odnosu za kojeg se blago rečeno najčešće nema vremena, a isto tako i viđenju sebe kao majke i shvaćanju na nikad nećemo i ne možemo biti savršene supermame.
> 
> neke se s tim sažive i pomire prije,a neke poslije.
> isto tako i njihovi partneri.


Eto, sto prije se pomirimo sa cinjenicom da super- mame ne postoje, prije mozemo krenuti dalje sa zivotom. 
I nakon toga je pomirimo sa cinjenicom da ne postoje super-djeca i super-muzevi , i da se moze lijepo zivjeti i bez toga.  :Smile: 
Iskreno, apsolutno shvacam osjetljivost zbog bure hormona...ali sve ostalo , standardi koje si namecemo zbog idealnih slicica iz zenskih casopisa ili nase maste ...to je samo gubitak vremena i energije.
zelja da se nad svime u svakom trenutku ima kontrola je potpuna utopija.

----------


## peppa&braci

jarcica i sirius potpisujem svako slovo
nanimira....nikad nisu dovoljno daleko
ma moja ti je sveki prica bez pokrica..cila ti je tiha,mirna,pedantna...da zbljujes od finoce.... sve bi ti ona pomogla,ali nema vremena(a pola godine je na godisnjem ili bolovanju,naravno bolovanje bez opravdanja) sve bi ti ona dala,ali nema odakle(par god otkako sam u braku kucu na selu su optocili u zlato,a mi podstanari u kreditima) ma kad je slusas to je sama milina........uzas
Da se mi razumijemo,ne treba ona nama nista ni pomagat ni davat jer samostalni smo 100%. I muz i ja radimo,cak i ja par puta u tj nesto odradim od kad mi dica napune 2mj bez obzira sto dojim (da bi izasla radit 3h trebam se izdajati male kolicine 20-40ml par dana da skupim za 1obrok) Mama mi uskoci pricuvat al kad vidi 4-5casica mlijeka a sve skupa 150-180ml zena dobije infarkt.....hahahaaaaaaaaa
Al zato netko kad cuje moju sveki rekao bi maaa prava zena..sve ce ona njima sta god treba...a od nje pomoci ni za misa otrovat. Ma uzaaaas.
uuuuuh....bila mi je u gostima jucer,otvorila mi stare rane :psiholog:

----------


## peppa&braci

> Eto, sto prije se pomirimo sa cinjenicom da super- mame ne postoje, prije mozemo krenuti dalje sa zivotom. 
> I nakon toga je pomirimo sa cinjenicom da ne postoje super-djeca.


ooo sirius varas se,varas se u svemu
postoje super mame..Moja svekrva :Grin:  (zena pegla cak i carape)
i postoje super-djeca...njen sin

salu na stranu...u potpunosti se slazen

----------


## S2000

sokolicu, moras to rijesiti sa svojim dragim. Ako ste dovoljno odrasli da imate dijete, onda ste dovoljno odrasli i da otvoreno razgovarate. No prvo ti moras sama sa sobom popricati i srediti u glavi sto ti je vazno (sumnjam da ti je zdravlje djeteta jedino bitno). Tek onda kad se poslozis u glavi, razgovaraj s njim. Sigurno ste imali odnos i prije djeteta, i vjerojatno njegovo ponasanje nije doslo tako iznenada (da bjezi mami i tati). Ako je to novijeg datuma, onda on ima problem prilagodbe na dijete i treba mu pomoć (mozda cak cak i strucna). Nemojte tako lako odustajati jedno od drugog. Dijete mijenja zivot naglavacke, tesko se snaci a lako se pogubiti. Ali ako imate dobre temelje vjerujem da ce ove krize biti kratkorocne. Ne smije ti biti svejedno (barem ne na duze vrijeme). 

Ja imam divnog muza, koji sudjeluje u svemu, iako puno radi. Njemu je logicno da ce dok su djeca mala imati manje vremena za prijatelje i hobije.  Nama je situacija (kao nekima tu) specificna, jer u krugu od 250  km nemamo rodbine, u ovom gradu ja imam njega i on ima mene. Uspije se sve, nije lako al dok smo zdravi sve se stigne. Mi uvijek govorimo da nas nase nedace jacaju (2012 nam je bila najgora godina sto se tice zdravlja, al od tad se jos vise volimo). Razumijevanja i podrske mora biti (iako bi nekad jedno drugo lansiralo u svemir).

Ja bi bila zahvalna kad bi imali baku koja hoce pricuvati dijete, makar da ja i muz zajedno odemo prijateljima na svadbu (a ne ja da idem prvo ja 3 sata, pa on)... no i djeca ce narasti pa cu moci nekom platiti da ih pricuva. 

Ono sto je zelim reci je da je normalno da dok su djeca mala da budemo u krizama, nepocesljani i u pidjami cijeli dan, ali nemojte u tom ludilu gubiti sebe i pratnera.

Meni trenutno najteze pada to sto mi fali vrijeme na samo s muzem, jer malena ide spavati tek oko ponoc, a stariji se rano budi (pokusala sam sve da joj promjenim ritam da ide spavati ranije ali neuspijesno). Al proci ce i to...

----------


## sokolic

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  hvala na potpori i savjetima,rijesit cu ja to vec nekako  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  divne ste

----------


## Blekonja

> sokolicu, moras to rijesiti sa svojim dragim. Ako ste dovoljno odrasli da imate dijete, onda ste dovoljno odrasli i da otvoreno razgovarate. No prvo ti moras sama sa sobom popricati i srediti u glavi sto ti je vazno (sumnjam da ti je zdravlje djeteta jedino bitno). Tek onda kad se poslozis u glavi, razgovaraj s njim. Sigurno ste imali odnos i prije djeteta, i vjerojatno njegovo ponasanje nije doslo tako iznenada (da bjezi mami i tati). Ako je to novijeg datuma, onda on ima problem prilagodbe na dijete i treba mu pomoć (mozda cak cak i strucna). Nemojte tako lako odustajati jedno od drugog. Dijete mijenja zivot naglavacke, tesko se snaci a lako se pogubiti. Ali ako imate dobre temelje vjerujem da ce ove krize biti kratkorocne. Ne smije ti biti svejedno (barem ne na duze vrijeme). 
> 
> Ja imam divnog muza, koji sudjeluje u svemu, iako puno radi. Njemu je logicno da ce dok su djeca mala imati manje vremena za prijatelje i hobije.  Nama je situacija (kao nekima tu) specificna, jer u krugu od 250  km nemamo rodbine, u ovom gradu ja imam njega i on ima mene. Uspije se sve, nije lako al dok smo zdravi sve se stigne. Mi uvijek govorimo da nas nase nedace jacaju (2012 nam je bila najgora godina sto se tice zdravlja, al od tad se jos vise volimo). Razumijevanja i podrske mora biti (iako bi nekad jedno drugo lansiralo u svemir).
> 
> Ja bi bila zahvalna kad bi imali baku koja hoce pricuvati dijete, makar da ja i muz zajedno odemo prijateljima na svadbu (a ne ja da idem prvo ja 3 sata, pa on)... no i djeca ce narasti pa cu moci nekom platiti da ih pricuva. 
> 
> Ono sto je zelim reci je da je normalno da dok su djeca mala da budemo u krizama, nepocesljani i u pidjami cijeli dan, ali nemojte u tom ludilu gubiti sebe i pratnera.
> 
> Meni trenutno najteze pada to sto mi fali vrijeme na samo s muzem, jer malena ide spavati tek oko ponoc, a stariji se rano budi (pokusala sam sve da joj promjenim ritam da ide spavati ranije ali neuspijesno). Al proci ce i to...



ma ovo vam je žena zmaj 
ja ću se probat ugledat na tebe
kad prošvikam na sve u kući (uključijući i djecu  :Undecided:  ) moram se sjetiti tebe

----------


## peppa&braci

Sve potpisujem..a kad vidim da i drugi prosvikaju odmah mi je lakse. Evo otisla ja malo radit, pa mi je odmah lakse u zivotu. Ustvari..meni je najveci stres u zivotu sta oboje puno radimo a nekako se sporo krecemo prema naprid. Podstanari smo..snovi o necem vlastitom su sve dalje i dalje i to me uzasno boli,a znam da je i Mm isti osjecaj. Da bi imali nesto svoje morali bi radit oboje po 12h dnevno i vise a zrtvovat obitelj i zdravlje za zidove mi je prevelika cijena. I dalje se grizem sto tako razmisljam bez obzira sta mislim da je ispravno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Potpis na serius i S2000 - prva je godina jako teška, treba upalit toleranciju na maksimum. I treba se prilagoditi novonastaloj situaciji, na način da se i partneru da prostora za prilagodbu.
Nemojte odustati od braka /veze jer je teška faza.
Doći će i lijepe i lagane faze.
MM i ja smo prošli pakao u prvih godinu i pol, doslovno svaki dan svađe, prijetnje o rastavi, odlasku...svega ružnoga je bilo. Kod nas je obrnuto, MM doma, a ja na poslu, nisam nikako mogla dati toliko energije i truda u kućanstvo i djecu koliko se očekuje od majke. Gubila sam se u svim ulogama koje mi je život postavio. MM je ludio, kao i svatko tko je 24 sata na dan s djecom, s puno obaveza oko  kuće, bez dovoljno sna i odmora, vremena za sebe i hobija. Nisam znala kako si pomoći, kako nam pomoći, ali sam znala da mi je obitelj svetinja, molila ga da pričamo, da mi kaže gdje i kako da promijenim svoje ponašanje da njemu bude bar psihički lakše.
Trajalo je sve to skupa par mjeseci. I kad je bilo najteže, znala sam da što god on odlučio (otići od mene ili ne) da nikad nikog neće toliko radovati svaki uspjeh naše djece, svaka nova vještina, nestašluk, osmijeh, zubić, riječ, igra. Nitko ne voli našu djecu kao nas dvoje. Vrijedilo je svega, naš brak je ponovo stabilan, sve se vraća na mjesto. U mnogo pogleda je i bolji nego ikad prije, ima više dubine u odnosu.

----------


## tangerina

peppa&braci  :Love: 

moji su roditelji bili preko 20 godina podstanari, isto ih se sjećam oboje kako su uvijek puno radili, i napredovali, ali to jednostavno ide jako teško ako nemaš neku početnu nekretninu. Iz perspektive djeteta koje je u tome odrastalo, meni je uvijek bilo super kako nam nisu uskraćivali nikakve dječje radosti radi toga, imali smo i igračaka i slikovnica tonu, što je nekima bilo nezamislivo jer su smatrali da treba prvo rješavati stambeno pitanje. Moja mama je imala filozofiju "oni su djeca sada i to ne možemo kasnije vratiti". 
Tako da, ne brini, doći će i to na svoje jednog dana  :Smile:

----------


## peppa&braci

tangerina hvala puno. Ni mojima nista ne fali sta se toga tice..i isto tako razmisljam. Cak sam stariju curicu ostavila u vrticu i u periodu dok sam ja "kuci" (mada je povremeno radim i dok sam na porodiljnom) i skupo to placam,ali ona obozava svoje prijatelje u vrticu i tetu,bolila me pomisao da joj to uskratim. Svega sam svjesna,ali svejedno je tesko i jako me boli. Moram se s tim pomirit.

Jos uvijek se nadam Bingu ili Eurojackpotu,
mada sam misljenja da Bog najbolje zna sta je za nas NAJBOLJE(to me drzi)

----------


## S2000

Ooo blekonja, samo nemoj urlat ko ja kad te uhvati ludilo  :Smile: 

Peppa; ima podstanarstvo i svojih prednosti (rekla bi i vise nego robija banci). Joj koliko sam ja divnih ljudi upoznala s kojima smo ostali prijatelji u ovih zadnjih deset godina podstanarstva (i 10+ selidba).

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## more

> Ali neke osnove partnerskih odnosa trebale bi biti postavljene prije trudnoce i rodenja djeteta.


Ovo definitivno.

Djeca sigurno nisu problem sama po sebi, ja bi rekla i muževi i mi same u kombinaciji. U smislu bitno mi je naravno kakav je dragi (a o tome je naravno najbitnije brinut prije nego idem s njim imat dijete), ali nije ništa manje bitno da sam u nekakvom skladu sa sobom, da znam što mi treba da bi se dobro osjećala i da znam to reći.  

Ne znam, mali nam uskoro ima sedam mjeseci i nama ovih sedam mjeseci nije uopće bilo stresno. Zapravo nam je baš dobro. Obitelji su nam preko 300km od nas, nudili su nam doć pomoć kad sam rodila ali mi smo se zahvalili i odbili, sami smo i to nam se baš sviđa. (Usput, čisto hipotetski, u stvarnosti mi niti jedno niti drugo nije normalno za odrasle ljude, da me netko pita dal bi radije da mi je dragi 2-3 puta dnevno na telefonu s mamom ili da ide svojima vikendom, bilo bi mi jako teško odlučit se.)

Meni je bitno da dragi shvaća (pa i bez da mu objašnjavam) da mi je potrebno otić koji put tjedno van iz kuće bez bebe. I to prakticiramo otprilike od kad je mali napunio tri mjeseca. Prije toga nisam osjećala da je mali spreman biti bez mene, ali i tada smo redovno izlazili van iz kuće, samo onda je bila jedino varijanta svi troje zajedno. Sad izlazimo iz kuće u svim kombinacijama.

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam bolje.. Puno bolje  :Smile:  izgleda da sam imala jaki baby blues, iz onog stanja besmisla i plakanja je doslo do toga da sam vec danima sretna, upoznala sam se sa svojim malim bicem, smirena sam i sigurna u sebe, hormoni su se vratili u neku normalu , svladali smo dojenje, tata nam puno pomaze i mama je najsretnija mama na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*Apsu*,drago mi je da si bolje,ja sam imala jako loš vikend proplakala cijeli,zašto?valjda hormoni neznam,jako sam bila nervozna nemam  volje za ništa sve odradim jer moram,i zbog toga mi je loše zašto se tako osjećam,toliko smo željeli to dijete a ja takva baš sam grozna!prijateljica me tješi da će proć da je to normalno i da nisam grozna,al ja i dalje mislim da jesam,dođe mi da pobignem,bebač svaku večer jako plače valjda večernja nervoza i to me izluđuje šta mu nemogu pomoć neće da se umiri tek nakon sat vremena malo popusti!

----------


## Muma

Hmmm... vidim da smo se preselile na ovu temu  :Sad:  Ne znam kaj reći...mm kaže da sam prolupala, jel to dovoljno?  :Sad:  Pokušat ću iščitat ovu temu, možda nađem utjehu, ali moram prvo naći vremena - što je nemoguće  :psiholog:

----------


## željkica

vremena-nema toga,nervoze i grižnje savjesti-ima i previše!

----------


## Apsu

Moj miš je dobar, bio je jako zahtjevan kad ja nisam bila dobro, cim smo se tata i ja smirili poceo je lijepo spavat po noci, budi se ko vurica svaka 2 sata , popapa i nastavi spavati.. ako place smirimo ga isti tren na lopti , stvarno je sve super.. Istina nisam mjesec dana skuhala rucak, speglala, pocistila al nema veze, nekak cu se vratit i u to.. Kazu da je prvi mjesec najtezi, ja cu im vjerovat i nadat se da cu izdrzat kasnije..

----------


## Muma

Ja se osjećam totalno nesposobno, imam grižnje savjesti ko nikad do sad. Vučemo stalno neke probleme, iako znam da je tako kod svih, ja sam neutješna. Prehlađen je već 17. dan. Više ne može smisliti prtljanje po nosiću i inhalator. Ne može jesti. Nezadovoljna je beba. Izgrebana sam cijela. Stalno je na rukama (pa i sad dok tipkam). Ne spava uopće, nikad ni nije. Sama sam s njim čitav dan i jedva čekam da mm dođe s posla da imam s kim pričati. MM se ujutro budi 15 min ranije (prije nego ode na posao) da se ja barem obučem, operem zube i nešto pojedem....mogla bih pisati do sutra...ali eto plače pa...

----------


## Ginger

Cure, moze li vam netko doci pomoci? Mama, svekrva, sestra, prijateljica...bilo tko?
Ono, doci na par sati da se malo odmorite? 
Ili da vam bar skuha, pomogne nesto?
Morate doci malo do zraka
Meni pomazu i mama i svekrva, ne istovremeno, nego kad nema jedne, druga je tu
Ako nisu one, muz je doma
Doduse, meni su obje starije curke doma pa jako puno treba i oko njih, al pomoc mi jako puno znaci
Drzte mi se, niste nesposobne, lose mame ili sto slicno, samo je trenutno tesko
I zato, ako vam se netko nudi, prihvatite pomoc objerucke
 :Kiss:  i nek ta faza brzo prodje

----------


## Apsu

I ja imam pomoc, stvarno jako puno znaci, ako sam stvarno umorna nazovem nekog da mi ga malo nosi da odspavam pola sata.. 

Muma, moj malac je bio 2 -3 tjedna kao tvoj , nije spavao, samo je plakao, htio cicu i bila sam na rubu, ni nosenje ni nista nije pomoglo.. Onda sam skuzila pilates loptu, što on jace place to jace skacem (ili ljuljas na rukama) cim se smiri laganije skacem i on najcesce zaspi.. A sto cesce spava, to bolje i duze spava! Bitno je bit energican i samouvjeren..

Uglavnom, uspjela sam ga smiriti tako sto sam ga vratila u maternicu , prva 3 mjeseca im je to jako potrebno.. Prvo ljuljanje dok mu primim ruke i noge i stisnem ga uz sebe da ne moze lamatat s njima, ako ga to ne smiri palimo fen odmah na najjace da presječe njegov plac (zvuk kolanja krvi kroz mamine vene u maternici) i za kraj cica da zadovolji potrebu za sisanjem ( ponosna jer uspjevamo sve bez dude  :Smile:  ) zaspi kao mali anđelek .. I imam drugo dijete..

Nadam se da ce tako i ostati dobar, a tebi zelim puno snage , mozda imas dijete sa jakim karakterom pa ce nakon 3 mjeseca biti lakse  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Meni mama i svekrva ne mogu, nisu tu, a i mama mi radi. Sestre nemam, a prijateljica...hmmmm...teško. Jedna ima bebača ko i ja pa cvilimo jedna drugoj na telefon dok nađemo minutu. A kad je mm doma, on bi rado preuzeo, ali mali često traži mamu. Znam, treba izdržati... ali najgori je osjećaj bespomoći, ono... kad plače a ne možeš mu pomoći, ili još gore - dok ne znaš zašto plače. E to me uništi. Samopouzdanje u majčinske sposobnosti padnu na nulu.
Kućanski poslovi? Prestalo me zamarati. Kuhanje? Snađemo se. Nešto na brzaka.

----------


## željkica

ja imam pomoć mama mi dođe svaki dan i to jedva čekam da dođe da ga preuzme jer mi se nekad stvarno neda uspavat ga mjenjat ga ........ znam grozno zvuči i baš zbog toga se loše osjećam,i kako se približava večer sve veća mi je muka jer znam da slijedi tura plakanja-deranja,toliko jako mlatara nogicama i ručicama da ga se ne može ni uhvatit,a s druge strane sad ga gledam spava i dođe mi da plačem jer sam takva a trebalo bi bit sve savršeno jer nam je napokon stiga i pitam se zašto nemam živaca,zašto sam toliko nervozna???

----------


## jarčica

željkice to ti je zato jer si umorna i zato ne trebas imati griznju savjesti

 :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Slazem se sa Jarcicom-niti ste (smo, jer sve smo to prosle!) grozne, niti sebicne vec samo jako umorne i pod velikim pritiskom velike odgovornosti za koju, koliko god se pripremao i mislio da si spreman, rijetko tko bude doista spreman.

Problem je modernog drustva sto roditeljima nabija ultimatum da bi oni (tj. majka, otac se u vecini slucajeva brzo vraca na posao) trebali sami brinuti o djetetu i nastaviti s uobicajenim zivotom. A cinjenica je da se u drustvima koja mi smatramo "primitivnima", a u nekim su stvarima toliko napredniji od nas (zamislite, njihova djeca nemaju grceve!) citave prosirene obitelji brinu o djetetu kako bi ono bilo u stalnom fizickom kontaktu koji im toliko treba, ljuljuskalo se na tijelu odraslih i tako se osjecalo zasticenim, cicalo kad mu se prohtije...

Ono sto je meni pomoglo da prezivim tu fazu: prijateljica na kavi (kod mene, naravno) bar jednom tjedno po 1 h da se resetiram, citanje knjiga (dok sam dojila ili dok je Klempo spavao na meni pa sam bila prikovana za kauc) koje su jacale moje instinkte i pomogle mi da shvatim zasto se moje dijete ponasa kako se ponasa i da udovoljavanjem svim njegovim potrebama necu "razmaziti ga" vec stvoriti cvrst odnos pun povjerenja koji ce nam itekako znaciti u buducnosti (toplo preporucam knjigu Najsretnija beba u kvartu, dr. Karp, za sam pocetak), puno razgovora sa mm, plakanja na njegovom ramenu ili smijanja na istom, ovisno o raspolozenju  :Wink: . I spavanje, kad god sam bila umorna, a bebo spavao. 
Ono sto nisam uspjela upogoniti, a planiram sa drugom bebom je sto ranije nosenje u nosiljki. E to je mrak! Nahranis, presvuces, ubacis u nosiljku i pici! Ti se pozabavis sa svakodnevnim stvarima na koje si navikla (imas obje ruke slobodne!), a beba zadovoljna zaspe. Win-win situacija!
I pomognite si sa svom opremom i uredajima do kojih mozete doci, nosiljke, marame, viperi, ljuljacke... (a da nisu stetne kao hodalica i sl.)

I za kraj, vrijeme uz dijete doista leti i vec za mjesec dana sjecati cete se i ove ruzne faze, ali kao da je bila prije bar 6 mjeseci, doista  :Smile:

----------


## Zara1

Meni je vrijeme kad su mi djeca bila mala (prvih 2-3 mjeseca) bilo predivno  :Heart: ! Dosta  su spavali pogotovo prvih tjedana, tako da mi je na momente bilo i dosadno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Meni je vrijeme kad su mi djeca bila mala (prvih 2-3 mjeseca) bilo predivno ! Dosta  su spavali pogotovo prvih tjedana, tako da mi je na momente bilo i dosadno


Ma i meni je  :Smile:  zapravo, cijela ta prva godina mi je predivna
S tim da sam s prvom curkom odbijala bilo ciju pomoc  :Laughing:  (s godinama, a i brojem djece, sam postala pametnija)
Al to bas i nije od pomoci curama

----------


## marija1411

Mislim da puno tog ovisi imate li pomoć i podršku koliko fizičku toliko i psihičku. Kad vam netko stalno "koče" da sve radite krivo a uz to vam ništa ne pomaže prvi mjeseci su prava noćna mora. 
Mada je beba bila predivna, ne zahtjevna,mirna, spavalica itd... sve naj a muž  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maca papucarica

Puno, puno ovisi i kakvo dijete rodis, moj je bio "izrazenog karaktera" jos u rodilistu, sve su ga sestre znale  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Oh, i moja prva je imala izuzetan karakter kao beba  :Grin: 
A nakon drugog poroda muz je dva tjedna imao baby blues  :Laughing:  i bio od nikakve koristi - srecom, brzo ga proslo

----------


## Beti3

> ja imam pomoć mama mi dođe svaki dan i to jedva čekam da dođe da ga preuzme jer mi se nekad stvarno neda uspavat ga mjenjat ga ........ znam grozno zvuči i baš zbog toga se loše osjećam,i kako se približava večer sve veća mi je muka jer znam da slijedi tura plakanja-deranja,toliko jako mlatara nogicama i ručicama da ga se ne može ni uhvatit,a s druge strane sad ga gledam spava i dođe mi da plačem jer sam takva a trebalo bi bit sve savršeno jer nam je napokon stiga i pitam se zašto nemam živaca,zašto sam toliko nervozna???


I tebi i drugima par savjeti jedne mame koja je sve to prošla, tri puta.  :Smile: 

Ako jako lamataju ručicama i nožicama, omotajte ih. Bebe prva tri mjeseca (otprilike) jako plaše ti pokreti vlastitih udova. Uzmite neku elastičnu dekicu, sad ću naći link kako omotati. Nevjerojatno kako to smiruje nemirne bebe. http://www.mayoclinic.org/how-to-swa...S-20076006?s=5 ili  http://www.wikihow.com/Swaddle-a-Baby

Neka ne budu dugo omotani, sami će vam pokazati meškoljenjem kad im je dosta. Može se i saviti ručice u laktu pa omotati da ručica bude blizu usta. Znaju se umiriti sišući ju. Omotali treba lagano, ali tako da se pomiču poput svežnjića. To su radili prije jastuci za bebe, u njima su bebe bile čvrste i nisu se bojale ogromnog prostora oko sebe. Ako beba plače, stavite ju u jastuk ako ga imate. Nekad djeluje poput čarobnog štapića. Ovakvi http://public.fotki.com/Beti3/jastuci-za-bebe/

----------


## more

> Kućanski poslovi? Prestalo me zamarati. Kuhanje? Snađemo se. Nešto na brzaka.


Upravo tako. Kućanske poslove radite kada i koliko vam beba 'dopušta'. Ako je to i ništa u nekom periodu, koga briga. Higijenski minimum čistoće ne traži više od koju minutu dnevno. Nitko nije umro od toga što je koji tjedan ili mjesec bio na hrani poput riblja konzerva, smrznuti mix povrća i sl. Peglanje, ma kakvo peglanje (osim ako beba toliko spava da vam je dosadno).

----------


## Beti3

Ima još  :Smile:  ideja.
Ako plače samo predvečer vjerojatno su uzrok grčevi. Toplina će im uvelike olakšati život. Ugrijte tetra pelenu peglom ili na radijatoru i stavite na svoju podlakticu, a bebu, obučenu, naravno,  trbušićem na nju, tako da je bebina glavica u pregibu vašeg lakta i beba leži potrbuške na vašoj ruci. i još dekicu povrh. Što im je toplije, to su mirniji. Ma, ne pretjerati, ali bebe obožavaju biti u toplom.

I zatim se šetati brzo, ne polako, to obično ne djeluje, nego baš brzo. I može muzika, glasna, ali treba naći koja im paše. Tu mamin i tatin ukus ne mora biti kao bebin. Jedno dijete su mi uspavljivali Pink Floydi i The Wall. Već na prvi ( silno glasni) akord, plač bi prestao.

Nekad će bebu umiriti nešto posve čudno, nama velikima čudno  :Smile: 

Sisanje će pomoći u većini slučajeva. Cica je najbolja, ali i duda čuva mamine živce, ako beba puno plače, a mama ne može više, duda isto djeluje. Iako, ima djece koja ju ne žele, moja su bila takva.

----------


## Apsu

> Oh, i moja prva je imala izuzetan karakter kao beba 
> A nakon drugog poroda muz je dva tjedna imao baby blues  i bio od nikakve koristi - srecom, brzo ga proslo


Da da  :Laughing:  moj dragi je bio u gorem stanju od mene, 2 tjedna je bjezao od nas negdje van kuce, prijava djeteta npr koja traje cijeli dan, ili kupnja u ducanu koja traje 2 dana, joj ubila bi ga ahahah, spavao na kaucu, niš koristi totalno osim što je cistio cjelu kucu kad bi bio doma samo da ne mora biti s nama, mislila sam da cu ga napucat u guzicu al je jedan razgovor sve rijesio, par suza, par zagrljaja, jedan pogled na dijete i tu je nestao i moj i njegov baby blues  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

I, zaboravila sam. Umorna i nervozna i gladna mama, znači neminovan plač. 

Ako želite mirniju bebu, uljepšajte svoj život. Zaboravite na kućne poslove osim najnužnijeg. Nemojte imati grižnju savjesti. Svaka od nas je svome djetetu jedina i najbolja mama. Nemojte zaboraviti jesti. Odmarajte kad god možete. 
I nikome prvi mjeseci nisu laki, samo je u vlastitom poimanju razlika među mamama. Ako shvatite da to tako mora biti, i umor i plač i sve, i da će proći uskoro, nekako je lakše.
Najljepši su i najdraži te prve mjesece. Uživajte u bebama, u tome da su svaki dan sve pametniji, sve više znaju. Brzina učenja bebe u tim prvim tjednima je nevjerojatna. To se ne bi smjelo propustiti  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

evo mi smo odradili prvu turu plakanja smirilo ga je kad sam ga spustila u kolica i raspalila napu,sad ćekamo da se probudi za jest i da odemo svi spavat u krevetić ne u kolica i nadam se da neće bit deranja, glupo mi je da spava u kolicima.
hvala na savjetima probat ću to sa dekom!
a muž uf kako mi dođe na dane da ga napucam  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

Sto ti je glupo da spava u kolicima?!
moj je spavao tako mjesecima. Samo da spava, bas me briga gdje!

----------


## lulu-mama

Željkice, tvoj isto voli napu?  :lool:  ja kažem da će sigurno biti neki tehničar. 
Uh, neću se puno žaliti, jer puno je lakše sad kad smo mi (roditelji) skužili finte.
Sad u 9 spremim ga spavat, ununam ga pored nape, stavim minulog u krevetić i ne prođe 2 min, udri u plač. 
Stvarno je teško slušati ga kako plače. Ja se pitam kako neke mame mogu reagirati svaki put ga  kad plače??? Ja nemam snage.
I zbog toga se osjećam loše, kao da ne mogu zadovoljiti sve njegove potrebe.  :Sad:

----------


## nanimira

Meni još uvijek nekad dođe da se vratim na pre-baby stanje,poput posla,kućanstva itd. ali vrlo brzo odustanem od svega kad se ona probudi  :Smile:  Nema šanse.

----------


## Muma

Kod mojeg pali fen za uspavljivanje. Imun je već na napu. Zaspi ili u trenu ili pak ne može zaspati po sat-dva - najčešće u noći, naravno  :Rolling Eyes: . A kolica ne dolaze u obzir niti da bude preko dana u njima.

----------


## željkica

moj je cijeli dan u kolicima evo i sad spava u njima  :Smile:  glupo mi je da po noći bude u njima na to sam mislila,sinoć smo ga prebacili u krevetić kad je tvrdo zaspa i nakon pola sata se probudio jest al bez plakanja cijelu noć sam zahvaljivala bogu na tome koje olakšanje, sinoć smo probali fen ali ništa ne reagira na njega!

----------


## željkica

lulu-mama napa je zakon!!!!!!!!!kupit ću još jednu ako treba i montirat u sobu :Laughing:  samo da bude miran

----------


## nanimira

probajte i šuškanje s običnom plastičnom vrećicom, nama pali svaki put, onako ju trljati u rukama,da šuška kontinuirano.

----------


## željkica

*Muma* kako si,jel šta bolje?
ja sam malo smirenija jučer i danas valjda će sad sve krenut na bolje!

----------


## Muma

Malac je od jučer prihvatio dudu i ova dva dana pretvorena su u savršenstvo.  :Very Happy:  Puno više spava, spava čak i u kolicima a ja ih vučem za sobom po stanu ovisno što i gdje imam za obavit. Uspjela sam i ručak skuhati i nešto počistit. Gledam ga i ne vjerujem da ga ne nosim na rukama nego on leži i duda, spava i duda, jede, malo se poigramo, ...i tako u krug.  :Very Happy:  Do sad još nismo imali tako dobre dane. Neka ovako ostane i bit će savršenooooo  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

:Very Happy:

----------


## lulu-mama

Bravo za malca, Muma. Eto, treba se dosjetiti i isprobati razne strategije.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Muma  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!sigurno ti je ogromno olakšanje neka tako i nastavi!ja sam svome još u rodilištu dala dudu.

----------


## Muma

Ma moj nije htio dudu, nisam inače bila neki protivnik. Ali eto, sad je voli, jedino mu često ispada van pa se ljuti. Ali to je sitnica u odnosu na ranije naše (ne)funkcioniranje. Za sad je sve super  :Smile: 
Jel bolje kod vas *željkice*?

----------


## Apsu

Ja se bojim da mi ne pocne krivo cicati ako mu dam dudu.. A spasila bi me nekad..

----------


## *mamica*

Apsu, koliko ti ono ima beba?

I mene je duda spasila, što god tko mislio o njoj. Ali nisam je davala dok nismo usavršili dojenje. Pokušaj - ako vidiš poslije da nespretno siše dojku, prestani.

----------


## Apsu

Jucer mjesec dana.. A tek smo naucili dojiti, ali nisam jos sigurna da je to to, ne izvrce mi gornju usnu, samo donju ali i to je veliki napredak kako je bilo.. Jos neko vrijeme cu izdrzati..

----------


## nanimira

Apsu,moja je htjela dudu i sad od kad siše stalno neće ni u ludilu,ali nikako  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ma moj ju hoce, ako ga prematam recimo pa ga ne mogu smirit odma a strasno place onda mu na tu minutu dve dam dudu da se primiri, i cucla ju ko da mu je zadnje haha.. Ugl. Samo za to ju koristim, ne usudim se vise..

----------


## željkica

> Ma moj nije htio dudu, nisam inače bila neki protivnik. Ali eto, sad je voli, jedino mu često ispada van pa se ljuti. Ali to je sitnica u odnosu na ranije naše (ne)funkcioniranje. Za sad je sve super 
> Jel bolje kod vas *željkice*?


Pa čini mi se da sam i ja bolje nisam toliko nervozna a i on nije ima 2 večeri onako jako plaka pa se nadamo da i neće! a šta se tiče dude ja sam u dm-a kupila krpicu tješilicu na kravicu i onda kad je u kolicima kad oće zaspat naslonim mu je na dudu da je drži da ne pada jer se isto razljuti i kad zaspe mu je makne,pa probaj!

----------


## lulu-mama

Apsu, većina beba razlikuje kad ima dudu a kad sisu ili bočicu. Ja sam prije bila veliki protivnik duda, bočica, ali sad ( poučena vlastitim iskustvom), nisam.  
Obično je dojenim bebama najvažnija cika. A baš ako je nema i blizini zadovoljiti će se dudom. Neće on lošije hvatati cicu zbog dude. Ali možeš isprobati jedan dan. Prati kako cica taj dan kad duda.

Moj hoće dudu baš ako mora. Cucla ju i to nema nikakvoga utjecaja na njegovo sisanje. Čak je sad bolji sisač, no mislim da je to zato jer je porastao i snažniji je.

----------


## nanimira

Meni je najveći problem jer ona hoće samo i isključivo mene  ako ju udari žuta minuta ((iako mi je to i divno predivno),čak nije bitna ni cica,samo da ju držim..muž se pretrgava da ju utješi ali nikako i nikako. nitko joj ne nudi dudu osim mene kad sam već onak "naknap" ali neće. mogu se fućkat  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ptobaj dudu dati dok je mirna. Moj hoće dudati samo ako je relativno miran. Čim je uplakan, bok. Niš osim nape ne pomaže  :Undecided:

----------


## Apsu

Mislim da se ne moram više bojati dude.. Dobio je kilu i pol u mjesec dana!!  :Very Happy:  to znači da dobro cica  :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

> ja sam u dm-a kupila krpicu tješilicu na kravicu i onda kad je u kolicima kad oće zaspat naslonim mu je na dudu da je drži da ne pada


i ja sam to radila!
kupi si odmah i rezervnu dok ih ima istih jer ako se veže uz to da nemaš frke ako izgubiš ovu

----------


## bijelko

> Mislim da se ne moram više bojati dude.. Dobio je kilu i pol u mjesec dana!!  to znači da dobro cica


bravo!

----------


## Muma

Mi se polako vraćamo na staro  :Sad:  Duda je bila aktualna 2 dana i pridržavala ju je kapuljača. Sad se ljuti jer mu ispada van i onda neutješno plače. Eto danas smo mm i ja doslovno u fazi dati-nedati dudu, pokušati-nepokušati ga naučiti dudati. Čak smo i promijenili dudu ali on i ovu drugu baca van. A tak smo super funkcionirali kad ju je imao u ustima makar i uz pridržavanje.

----------


## željkica

*Muma* a kakvo je stanje s prehladom? možda je i zato grintav.

----------


## Muma

Gotova je prehlada, to ga više ne muči. Jedino je sad stigao skok u razvoju pa puno jede. Sad ćemo mu pokušati dati dudu odmah nakon jela da znamo da je sit i da neće papati. Ako neće upalit, a ništa, bit će opet na rukama...evo upravo vas pozdravlja - leži na meni i pajki a ja surfam...ne daj Bože da ga spustim, bit će plača  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Apsu

Muma, uvijek mozes ko moja kuma .. Selotejp!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maca papucarica

Navodno obrnuta psihologija pali i kod ucenja beba da zadrze dudu. Princip je da kad lijepo dudla dudu, ti ju malo povuces kao da ces ju uzeti (ali ne uzmes ju) i to ponovis par puta zaredom. Tako vjezbas i kao, nakon par tjedana nauce cvrsce drzat dudu da im ne ispada na svaku glupost (nekima navodno ne ispadne ni dok spavaju).

Navodno i kao zato jer nije iz osobnog iskustva (moj dudu nije sljivio 2 %), savjet je slavnog Americkog pedijatra dr Karpa, pa tko voli...

----------


## Muma

Jao super..hvala *maco*.  :Kiss:  Kak se nisam toga sjetila? Pa kod cice to pali ako prestane papati. Javit ću rezultat  :Grin: 
*Apsu* imam ja i onih mrežica koje stavljaju doktori kad npr. razbiješ glavu.  :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

moja počela trpati stavljati ruku u usta i slini jako? pa zar je već vrijeme za žvakalice ili zubiće ili bi se samo nasisavala?

----------


## lukab

meni je Luka isto u toj dobi (2-3 mjeseca) slinio ko blesav... nema veze sa zubima, prvi mu je izašao tek s 5 mjeseci...
a ruke u ustima su istraživanje - sad počinju shvaćati da je to dio njihovog tijela i s njima loviti stvari, a kad ulove nešto to ide direkt u usta... mislim da se to zove oralna faza...
dakle stvar nije pomno proučena ako nije bila u ustima  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

hehehehe. meni je zub niknuo s 3 mjeseca, naravno popraćen temperaturom i vriskanjem  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Jel se vama nekad čini da niste normalne,kao da ćete poludjeti hehe? Onak,da vas odjednom uhvati neki nemir, kaos u glavi, čak i neki fizički simptomi koji izgledaju kao da ste na brodu(ljuljanje u glavi,propadanje poda,blage mučnine i sl.?) Povezujem to s nespavanjem i iscrpljenošću,nedostatkom željeza a i svojom štitnjačom ali me zanima događa li se to i vama?

----------


## lukab

mene je lovilo to ljuljanje u glavi i kao vrtoglavica pa sam mislila da je željezo... išla na kontrolu i sve ok - željezo, štitnjača... doktorica mi je rekla - to vam je od dvoje male djece... dakle nema pomoći...
ali mi se stanje poboljšalo kad je zahladilo a i kad sam pocela piti 2 litre tekućine dnevno...
danas mi se opet muti i totalno sam skužila da je ova južina u pitanju... i kiša koja me samo mami u krevet... 
a što se spavanja tiče djeca mi ne rade neke probleme (veći spava 12 sati u komadu, a manji 5+3+3 s tim da spava pored mene pa dojenje obavljam u polusnu i ne dižem se za ništa) ali imam psa s epilepsijom i sad je baš imala par dana napade pa sam dežurala po noći dok je muž bio na poslu... ti sati mi sad malo fale...

----------


## anasti

> Jel se vama nekad čini da niste normalne,kao da ćete poludjeti hehe? Onak,da vas odjednom uhvati neki nemir, kaos u glavi, čak i neki fizički simptomi koji izgledaju kao da ste na brodu(ljuljanje u glavi,propadanje poda,blage mučnine i sl.?) Povezujem to s nespavanjem i iscrpljenošću,nedostatkom željeza a i svojom štitnjačom ali me zanima događa li se to i vama?


da, povremeno i zna trajati par dana ili tjedana. Vecinom kad je ovakvo čudno vrijeme ili kod naporne faze s djetetom.  Mene kao da najednom uhvati panika,valovi vrućine, srce lupa na mahove, slabost. I ne daj bože da sam gdje u trgovini ili čekam na kasi. Evo jučer sam zato ostavila namirnice i izašla van. Željezo mi je super, a štitnjaču uvijek odgađam.

----------


## Peterlin

> Jel se vama nekad čini da niste normalne,kao da ćete poludjeti hehe? Onak,da vas odjednom uhvati neki nemir, kaos u glavi, čak i neki fizički simptomi koji izgledaju kao da ste na brodu(ljuljanje u glavi,propadanje poda,blage mučnine i sl.?) Povezujem to s nespavanjem i iscrpljenošću,nedostatkom željeza a i svojom štitnjačom ali me zanima događa li se to i vama?


Klasične posljedice nedovoljnog spavanja.

Ja se nisam usudila voziti dok sam bila u takvom stanju jer sam imala osjećaj da nisam "svoga tela gospodar". Prestalo je tek kad sam prestala ustajati svake noći, a toga sam se načekala (dvoje djece u dvije godine - srećom, mlađi je bio bolji spavač).

----------


## nanimira

Joj, da ne zabrijem da mi je nešto smrtonosno hehe. Bitno da prođe  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Ma jok
Tak je i meni nedavno bilo...neispavanost...

----------


## Apsu

Jel se vasi malci bude sami ujutro? Meni ovo vec cudno, lijepo odspava noc, dode 10 ujutro a on stenje i napreze se, trlja se rukicama i place po malo ali se ne budi.. Ja ga primim, razbudujem, on polu plače nešto sve u snu, ne mogu ga probudit dok mu ne skinem pelenu, onda se on probudi i pocne smijanje i veselje.. Zbunj na najace, ko da se ne zna sam probuditi nakon noci  :neznam:  ( mislim super haahah )

----------


## S2000

mozda bi jos malo spavao?  :Smile: ž
moja se tako ponasa kada ju budim da papi, a njoj se ne da...

----------


## Apsu

A ne znam, meni se i dalje čini da se ne zna probuditi nakon prospavane noći, počne se jako meškoljit, rasteže se i po malo plače i ljuti se .. a ako ga pustim duže tako onda se rasplače skroz u snu i ne mogu ga utješiti dok ga ne probudim i tad se počne smijati.. smiješan je haha, baš imam scenu za dobro jutro  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

to dok prebaci program sa spavanca na real life  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ma samo neka nastavi tako lijepo spavati  :Smile: 
.. Inače, sad ćemo 6 tjedana i svuda čitam da tad treba počet učit na neku rutinu spavanja.. Ono, uspavat ga svaki dan u isto vrijeme.. Kak to postić? 

On sad ko da ima neku rutinu već, svaku večer ga počnemo uspavljivati u 8-9 i ne zaspi sve dok mi ne legnemo u krevet i ne ugasimo svijetlo, onda nakon tolko mučenja nas po rukama i svih pokušaja uspavljivanja on zaspi sam  :Rolling Eyes:  i tako već 2 tjedna.. Okupam ga,umorim, nahranim, ali taj neće i neće ići spavat dok mi ne legnemo a onda zaspi ko top.. Čak ako bi uspjela da mi zaspi oko 8-9 na večer, nebi baš htjela da me u 6 ujutro počne buditi..

----------


## željkica

Mi smo sinoć krenuli u borbu sa uspavljivanjem, prošli su grčevi prošlo je njegovo ludilo svaku večer i sad ga pokušavamo naviknut da sam zaspe u krevetiću a ne na rukama ili u kolica,sinoć je borba krenula u 19 i 45 i tek je u 21: 30 tvrdo zaspa jutros do 8 ipo naravno uz noćna hranjenja,večeras ponovno valjda ćemo uspit,samo trebaju debeli živci i strpljenje.

----------


## Muma

I ja pokušavam smisliti plan uspavljivanja bez nosikanja. Ali nisam ustrajna. Kad mene shrva san dok sjedim i ljuljuškam usred noći a moja "sovica" me gleda širom otvorenih okica, jednostavno posustanem, dignem se i nosim jer znam da će tak najbrže zaspat, a i ja!  :cupakosu:  Evo prošle noći smo se nosili od pola 2 do pola 4. Pokušat ču ponovno večeras.  :škartoc: 
*Apsu* ja sam shvatila da ne mogu uvesti rutinu, jednostavno se moram prilagoditi njemu. Jedino sam uspjela u tome da nakon kupanja, pidžamice i papice, ide se pajkiti u kinderbet u sobu. I hvala Bogu, tad stvarno spava a ne kao prek dana samo 10 minuta.

----------


## nanimira

Ja svoju polegnem u krevet i dam joj cicu,zaspe nakon 20min ko top i to zovem "usisavanjem u san"  :Smile:  Svaki dan oko 21h.

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam jos s prvom odustala od uspavljivanja navecer
Previse vremena, bez rezultata
Prve dvije curke su mi prva 2-3 mjeseca isle spat u ponoc, bez obzira sta ja prije toga radila, rutina nije pomagala
Nije mi to nesto smetalo
S vremenom su same pomicale spavanje na ranije, tako da su s 5-6 mjeseci spavale vec u 20.30
Najmladja sad zaspe oko 21.30, obicno ju lovi neka nervoza prije toga pa cikimo, nosamo se i tako u krug
Meni osobno je jednostavnije prilagoditi se njima, ne vidim smisla u uspavljivanju koje traje 2-3 sata, ako ona uvijek zaspe u isto vrijeme bez obzira na sve
Pajki uglavnom s nama (kao i seke) pa nocno cickanje odradimo u polusnu, premotam je ako se pokaka
Po noci se ne budi u smisli da trazi nosanje, a ako se i probudi samo mljacka i trazi cicu
Obicno se ja budim i guram joj cicu, da ne eksplodiraju (a i zbog razine prolaktina, jel...)

----------


## unique

Ginger, bas sam nešto slično krenula pisati.. Mi ne uspavljujemo Doris prije ponoći, obično ju tad stavim u kinderbet, ako ne uspije sama, sjedim kraj nje, pjevušim nešto ili pričam, držim ju za rukicu.. Uglavnom, do pol 1 spava. Ne vidim smisla da ju uspavljujemo ranije jer traje satima, a također se, taman i da zaspi, probudi i ponovno zaspi oko ponoći. 
Drago mi je čuti da se kod tvojih cura taj ritam pomicao sam od sebe, odnosno da su išle spavati sve ranije, jer nisam bas imala ideju kako da joj to pomičem.. Mislila sam možda, 15 po 15 minuta.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Ajde nek ima jos ponocnih spavalica. Mi evo 4,5 mj i dalje nam je spavanje izmedju 23h i ponoci. Bez obzira kako prosao dan i spavanje po danu.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Ma meni je to ponocno spavanje tak normalno, u cudu sam bila da ova hoce ranije
Al ima vremena, mozda se predomisli  :Smile: 
Ma bas to, mogu ja radit kaj god, one su zaspale kad se njima spavalo
Cemu onda tri sata iscekivati nesto sto se nece dogoditi

----------


## Apsu

I moj je poceo po danu imati ture od samo pol sata, taman legnem da odmorim malo i evo ga..

Upravo su mi starci banuli i donjeli nekakvu ljuljacku koja se sama ljulja i to se moze riktati jacina ljuljanja, svira i svijetli.. Mali se ljulja i ne znamo za njega haahahahah zakon,zakon,zakon!!

----------


## lulu-mama

od nespavalice moj postao spavalica. I to sve zahvaljujući baki.  Živjela baka! Trebala sam je prije pozvati u pomoć. 
Mogu reći da samo se mi previše trudili. Nosaj, cupkaj, a mali bio preumoran i razdražljiv od toga.
Sad ga fino poluusnulog stavim u krevetić, malo ga smirim dudom, i on spava. Nekad pol sata, nekad sat, a nekad i duže. Noći fino od 19-8 uz papanja  :Smile: 
Koja je magija? Ne znam, keep it simple.

----------


## fingertips

Mi imamo nespavaca,oduvijek! Evo sinoc se od 20 do 00 probudio 4puta... Sto da dalje govorim!
 :psiholog:

----------


## Beti3

> Mi smo sinoć krenuli u borbu sa uspavljivanjem, prošli su grčevi prošlo je njegovo ludilo svaku večer i sad ga pokušavamo naviknut da sam zaspe u krevetiću a ne na rukama ili u kolica,sinoć je borba krenula u 19 i 45 i tek je u 21: 30 tvrdo zaspa jutros do 8 ipo naravno uz noćna hranjenja,večeras ponovno valjda ćemo uspit,samo trebaju debeli živci i strpljenje.


A zašto želiš borbu ( pod tim vjerojatno podrazumijevaš plakanje) dva sata uvečer? 
Zar nije jednostavnije bebu u 8 i pol ( otprilike) nahraniti i malo nositi, da sretan zaspi? 

Tako su kratko bebe, užasno kratko i zašto ih tjerati da plaču ili oduzeti im ono što im je najbitnije- dodir mame i tate? 

Žao mi je, ali ja jednostavno ne shvaćam želju roditelja da im dijete samo zaspi u krevetiću. Koji je razlog tome? Možete li mi objasniti zašto mama želi svoju bebu leći u krevet i pustiti da se sama uspava?

----------


## *mamica*

> Žao mi je, ali ja jednostavno ne shvaćam želju roditelja da im dijete samo zaspi u krevetiću. Koji je razlog tome? Možete li mi objasniti zašto mama želi svoju bebu leći u krevet i pustiti da se sama uspava?


Vjerojatno zato što su na kraju dana i sami iscrpljeni i umorni, a i ne žele da se nosanja i uspavljivanja pretvore od kratkog perioda u godine takvog uspavljivanja. A ima takvih primjera ohoho.

Ja sam možda u par krajnje kritičnih situacija djecu uspavljivala nosanjem. Moja sredstva za uspavljivanje su cica, maženje, zagrljaj, duda. Uspavljivanje nosanjem smatram nužnim zlom - bolje štediti kičmu što je više moguće. Mislim da nisam zakinula svoju djecu zato što sam ih uspavljivala dojenjem i maženjem.

I da, neke bebe vole što jednostavnije, bez gnjavljenja dojenjem, grljakanjem.. takvo je moje drugo dijete. Prvo sam znala navečer i po dva sata uspavljivati, a drugo dijete podoji, uzme dudu, okrene se i zaspne. Ponekad voli da ga zagrlim ili držim ruku na njemu, češće ne. Takvo dijete i gotovo. Ne znam jesam li ga ikada dulje od 15-20 min uspavljivala. 

I što je loše u svemu tome?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ufff, Beti, mislim da si pogodila "u sridu" ! Mislim da je razlog za takav nacin razmisljanja, uz bombardiranja okoline kako cemo njeznoscu, nosenjem i uspavljivanjem djecu razmaziti, i taj sto cim kliknes na netu nesto vezano uz bebe i spavanje, iskoci milijun i jedna stranica koja savjetuje da djeca moraju imati strogu rutinu i sama se uspavljivati  :Sad: 

Osobno imam samo 8-momjesecno iskustvo sa jednim djetetom-nespavacem, ali mislim da je sposobnost samouspavljivanja razvojna stepenica, kao sto je i sjedenje, puzanje, hodanje, i da ju svako dijete dosegne kad  je za to spremno. Treba im pruziti priliku kad pokazu da bi mogli biti spremni za to, ali ne prisilno ih (m)uciti.

Nazalost, u bliskoj okolini imam primjer djeteta koje se "ucilo" da samo zaspe, da se osamostali, da ne bude jako vezano uz mamu i sada je to dijete koje spava, ali je zato vezano uz majku na nacin da kad ju ima-ne pusta i doslovno joj ne da disati, vecinu budnog vremena je nezadovoljno i vristi konstantno trazeci nesto i ne mogu s njim nigdje.  :Sad: 
Mislim da bi cilj roditeljstva trebao biti zdravo i sretno dijete, a ne dijete koje se samouspavljuje sa svega par mjeseci, moze ga cuvati i hraniti bilo tko...

----------


## maca papucarica

Zaboravih napisati da se na istim tim savjetodavnim stranicama uspavljivanje dojenjem navodi kao jedno od vrhunskih zala  :Sad: 
A ja ne vidim niti jedan ljepsi, njezniji ili prirodniji nacin.

----------


## lulu-mama

> Zar nije jednostavnije bebu u 8 i pol ( otprilike) nahraniti i malo nositi, da sretan zaspi?


Vjerojatno zato jer to nije "malo" nosanja. Ne znam za zeljkicu, ali moj je tako cijelu noc "sretno" zaspivao. Sorry, ali to je ubistvo za roditelje, to je neizdrzivo i neodrzivo. 




> ...ali mislim da je sposobnost samouspavljivanja razvojna stepenica, kao sto je i sjedenje, puzanje, hodanje, i da ju svako dijete dosegne kad  je za to spremno. Treba im pruziti priliku kad pokazu da bi mogli biti spremni za to, ali ne prisilno ih (m)uciti.
> .


Da, slazem se, ali treba takodjer djetetu dati priliku da se pokusa samouspavati. Staviti ga u krevetic (par minuta-10 min) da se meskolji, plaki, ili sto vec radi i da pokusa skuziti da slijedi spavanje. To je isto tako poticanje djetetovog razvoja.

----------


## Ginger

maco, potpis!

Mislim da Beti nije mislila iskljucivo na nosanje, nego i dojenje i mazenje i sve ostale njeznosti
I potpis na to!

Vec sam napisala, prvu curu sam probala uspavati u vrijeme u koje sam ja mislila da treba, i srecom, odustala nakon 2-3 dana
I umjesto borbe, to vrijeme smo uzivali
A uspavali smo ju uglavnom dojenjem
I dvije mladje seke, samo sto najmanja ide nesto ranije spat

----------


## Ginger

I ne, nikad necu shvatiti kako netko tako malo djetesce moze pustiti da place samo u kreveticu i tako zaspe
Meni je to jako  :Sad:

----------


## *mamica*

> Staviti ga u krevetic (par minuta-10 min) da se meskolji, *plaki,* ili sto vec radi i da pokusa skuziti da slijedi spavanje. To je isto tako poticanje djetetovog razvoja.


Sorry, ali plakanje mi baš i nije u skladu sa poticanjem djetetovog razvoja.

To stvarno ne bih dopustila sebi i djetetu. A kad je bio manji, često je se znalo dogoditi da sam ga spustila u krevetić i on bi se promeškoljio, okrenuo par puta i jednostavno zaspao. Doduše, odavno mu se to nije dogodilo  :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Vjerojatno zato jer to nije "malo" nosanja. Ne znam za zeljkicu, ali moj je tako cijelu noc "sretno" zaspivao. Sorry, ali to je ubistvo za roditelje, to je neizdrzivo i neodrzivo. 
> 
> 
> Da, slazem se, ali treba takodjer djetetu dati priliku da se pokusa samouspavati. Staviti ga u krevetic (par minuta-10 min) da se meskolji, plaki, ili sto vec radi i da pokusa skuziti da slijedi spavanje. To je isto tako poticanje djetetovog razvoja.


Slazem se. Ali neka su djeca sposobna i spremna za to od rodenja (kaze, u nekim stvarima, za mene voljeni i citirani dr Karp da imaju dobar nadzor nad stanjem), neka sa 6 mjeseci a neka tek sa 14. A roditelj brzo shvati kakvo mu je dijete ako ga gleda i slusa  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Meni pojam "da dijete samo zaspi" nikako ne znači da ga ostavim u kinderbetu i sad se ono mora meškoljit, plakat i na kraju zaspat.. Prekrasno mi je ako mi zaspi na cici, to jednostavno ne razumijem što ljudi imaju protiv toga  :Heart: 

.. Roditeljima je problem nošenje, neka djeca jednostavno ne žele zaspati i roditelji ih nosaju po nekoliko sati, pa se zato može na puno mjesta pročitati da neka dijete stave u krevetić i da samo zaspi, pa se time i povode, jer zamisli djetešce od 14 kilograma nekoliko sati prije spavanja na rukama.. 

Osobno uspavljujemo malca prvo na cici, ako cica ne uspije onda ga mazimo i nosamo, ljuljamo na lopti, i u trenu kad vidimo da će zaspati stavimo ga u kinderbet i on se malo promeškolji i zaspi.. ako se probudi , stavim mu na kratko dudu i nastavi spavati dalje.. To je taj tren gdje se dijete treba staviti u kinderbet "da samo zaspi" - nakon cice, maženja i nosanja na rukama..

----------


## Moe

Moja beba zna zaspati samo na cici (na velikom krevetu, jel..), ako pričamo o uspavljivanju u kućnim uvjetima. Nikako drugačije. 
Vani se zna dogoditi u kolicima. Ali sve rjeđe kako je veća.
Voljela bih da zna zaspati u krevetiću iz praktičnog razloga - kreće faza puzanja, pa onda i prohodavanja. Kad zaspi na krevetu, nema šanse da ju ne probudim ako ju pokušam premjestiti u krevetić. A ako je zaspala na cici, a ja želim iskoristiti tih pola sata-sat za skuhati sebi ručak, pojesti nešto, opeglati, čitati, ili u konačnici spavati... ne mogu - jer ne usudim se ostaviti ju samu na krevetu, koliko god ju ogradim - ona će sletiti jer se još ne boji visine i padova.
Iz tog razloga bi bilo idealno da zna zaspati u krevetiću.
Kako vi mame to rješavate kad vam zaspi uz cicu?

----------


## lulu-mama

> Sorry, ali plakanje mi baš i nije u skladu sa poticanjem djetetovog razvoja.


Nije sve 0 ili 100%. Ima tu i gradacija, barem ja to vidim kod svoga. Ali, ajde, mozda ima i djece koja imaju 2 stanja: ili ne placu ili bas placu.  Ako malo ide kme-he-kme ja to ne vidim kao plakanje. Vise kao neko nezadovoljstvo koje si i sam cesto zna promjeniti stanje uma. Npr malo he-kme ide u baby-gymu, ali vec za 30sek sretno rita nogicama. I da ga ja svaki put dignem na ruke kad on zakmeci ne bi imao prilike mahati rukicama i nogicama i raditi sto ga isto veseli.





> A roditelj brzo shvati kakvo mu je dijete ako ga gleda i slusa


veliki X na ovo!
A da bi to roditelj shavtio, treba koji put isprobati i neke druge strategije. Mozda bas upali. A mozda pogrijesi, pa bar zna sta ne funkcionira.

----------


## trampolina

Moe, stavi jastuke na pod oko kreveta.
U budnom stanju pokazuj kako se treba spuštati.

Moji su svi to naučilli u periodu 10-18 mj, ali su par puta i pali s kreveta. U stvari čini mi se da više padaju sada kad su veliki.

A krevetić, samouspavljivanje i ostalo, ljudi moji to su vam toliko nevažne stvari. Totalno je nebitno gdje će i kako zaspati, svi oni to nauče do 4-5 godina.

----------


## Ginger

Moe tako je bilo, a ocito ce biti i ovaj put, i kod nas
Imas babyphone? Nosis ga sa sobom i cujes cim se promeskolji 
Ja sam njih ogradjivala s jastucima, ali na krevetu
Oko kreveta nisam imala nista, i isto kao trampolinini su rano naucile silaziti
Svaka je pala s kreveta po jednom, i to dok nisu bile same  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nanimira

> Kako vi mame to rješavate kad vam zaspi uz cicu?


Kad vidim da će zaspati krenem ju lagano ljuljati ( s tim da mi dojimo na jastuku dnevne podoje) i onda ju uzmem u ruke,nastavim ljuljati u istom ritmu i stavim u kolica koja isto tako nastavim ljuljati/vozati  :Smile: . 

Meni je skroz normalno da dijete i plače prije sna i da ga/ju ništa nemože smiriti kao i što mi je normalno da zaspe ko top nakon 10min sisanja. Mi smo prošli obje faze u njezina 2,5 mjeseca i iskreno,ne znam koja mi je bila lakše. Sa fazom nespavanja znali smo da će kad tad zaspati i ona spavati ko top par sati u komadu, a s ovom kad zaspe odmah pa se probudi nakon 2 sata mi je čak gore jer sam grozno iscrpljena. Dojenje pomaže,ali ne na više od 2 sata s tim da dijete od 7200g i 10 tjedana ne jede isto koliko i dijete od 4000g pa onda ti podoji traju po sat vremena ( pola na jednoj,pola na drugoj).

Što se tiče plakanja i cryout metode, mislim da su sva djeca moje generacije a i ranije i kasnije tako odgojena jer je to bila OK metoda tada. Djeca su se umorila od plakanja i zaspala. Mi smo do sad čuli hrpu savjeta kako je to dobro (naravno od naših roditelja,baka itd) i ni jedna mama nije rekla da joj je bilo super drago jer beba plače ali to je navodno jedino pomagalo. Nisu one znale ono što mi danas znamo i vjerujem da nitko od nas neće reći da su zbog toga bile loše majke  niti da je to nešto posebno utjecalo na naš razvoj. Zato je po meni dozvoljeno nekad ostaviti dijete da se isplače, iako mi to ne radimo, jer nekad jednostavno žele plakati i kmezati bez obzira na sve poznate i manje poznate metode utjehe. Kao i mi odrasli kad nam dođe da plačemo bez razloga jer je to način na koji izbacujemo emocije. I nema načina da se smirimo kao ni naše bebe dok ne odradimo to "plakanje". E sad, jedino što je diskutabilno u tom slučaju je uzeti dijete da plače na rukama ili ostaviti u krevetiću da plače dok su roditelji pored  ili kombinirati sve dok ne zaspe jer eto ništa drugo ne pomaže. Tu ne želim ulaziti u osobne odabire roditelja jer smatram da je to odluka koja se temelji na trenutnoj situaciji a ne na općeprihvaćenom obrascu ponašanja u takvim situacijama.

----------


## Ginger

Ja nikad nisam i ne bih mogla ostaviti svoje dijete da place samo u kreveticu
Ili di vec...
Kad su plakale, nosala sam, mazila, ljubila, dojila... I nije uvijek pomoglo odmah, ali nakon nekog vremena jest
Pa poludila bih da ih ostavim plakati i odem u drugu sobu
I sta bi uopce radila u toj drugoj sobi? Pitala se place li jos, valjda...
Onda sam radije s djetetom pa makar plakale skupa

----------


## trampolina

Uopće se ne radi o tome je li dozvoljeno ili ne.

Uostalom, kako bi se to moglo (ne)dozvoliti?

Radi se o prepoznavanju potreba i empatiji.
Ako netko prepozna da je djetetova potreba plakati 20min. prije spavanja, super, go for it.

Ali čisto sumnjam da je to itko napravio. Razlozi su uglavnom drugačije prirode, u mom slučaju recimo komocija i slušanje savjeta sa strane (koji su naravno podilazili mojoj komociji). Sreća za djecu da sam brzo došla sebi  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Previdjela sam dio nanimirinog posta, ali moram prokomentirati:

Ljudi nikad ne plaču bez razloga.

Jedino ga možda nisu svjesni, ali razlog je uvijek tu.

----------


## Ginger

> Sreća za djecu da sam brzo došla sebi


 :Laughing: 

I potpis na ostatak posta

----------


## frka

potpisujem sve koji su kontra puštanja djeteta da plače. pa tu se radi o malim bebicama kojima je kontakt, blizina roditelja potreba baš kao i potreba za hranom.
lulu-mama, koliko vidim tvoj potpis, beba ti ima tek mjesec i pol! pa što joj može biti više potrebno od toga da se osjeća sigurno i zaštićeno u svakom trenutku? par min-10 min plakanja tako malog djeteta? da bi shvatilo da treba spavati? mislim da tako mali ništa drugo ne trebaju shvatiti nego da su roditelji tu. i to stalno.

onima kojima se bebe žele nosati, a trpi kralježnica - probajte ih ljuljuškati na lopti. to često upali.
a ako imate nespavača kojem ne odgovara rutina i ništa ne pali, savjetujem vam da se jednostavno pomirite s tim - svima će vam biti lakše. moja je od starta takva - potrebno joj je minimalno sna. 2,5g. se budila bar 10 puta noću, s cca 7 mjeseci je izbacila sve osim jednog dnevnog spavanja, prošlo ljeto je izbacila i to jedno i napokon legla u normalno vrijeme (21-21:30). sad kad je u vrtiću, opet spava popodne i gotovo svaku večer zaspi poslije nas. znalo je to biti frustrirajuće jer nismo imali niti minute vremena za sebe, ali preporodili smo se kad smo to jednostavno prihvatili.

i stvarno, stvarno su mali tako kratko. falit će vam nosanje uskoro...

----------


## Mojca

> potpisujem sve koji su kontra puštanja djeteta da plače. pa tu se radi o malim bebicama kojima je kontakt, blizina roditelja potreba baš kao i potreba za hranom.


Iskreno vjerujem u to da puštanje bebe da plaće samo akumulira frustraciju i umanjuje bazični osjećaj povjerenja, osjećaja sigurnosti.

----------


## Mojca

Pardon, da plače.
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Peterlin

> Iskreno vjerujem u to da puštanje bebe da plače samo akumulira frustraciju i umanjuje bazični osjećaj povjerenja, osjećaja sigurnosti.


Ovo je debela istina, ali je isto tako istina da ne treba dizati dijete svaki put iz kreveta jer mu time ne činimo dobro. Treba doći, pogladiti po glavi, dati do znanja da smo tamo, držati za ruku, bilo što, ali izbjegavati prečesto podizanje iz krevetića jer to dodatno razbudi dijete. Klinci se često ne mogu umiriti ako su preumorni, a dizanje im je samo smetnja opuštanju koje im treba da bi mirno zaspali. Ovo s nedizanjem iz krevetića vrijedi za djecu koja su prerasla noćno dojenje.

Druga stvar - za malu djecu rutina je zakon - kupanje uvijek u isto vrijeme, spavanje uvijek u isto vrijeme, prije toga eventualno neka mirna igra ili čitanje priča, svaki dan, otprilike istog trajanja... treba to prilagoditi potrebama djeteta, ali kad se nađe prava mjera, držati se toga i ne odstupati.

----------


## željkica

Uf šta sam potakla temu! ma neee neću ja njega ostavit samog u sobi da plače i ja otići to mi je užas ja sam s njim sve dok tvrdo ne zaspe , evo sinoć smo jeli u 20:30 i nakon toga sam ga spustila u krevetić malo je plaka ja sam ga držala za ruku mazaila ga i pjevala mu i u 21:30 je spava ko top,neznam vi ste protiv takvog uspavljivanja ali meni je to lakše nego ga uspavljivat na rukama sat vremena i onda kad ga spustim se probudi, i sve ispočetka a moja beba ima 2 mj i 7 kg!mislim da on zbog ovakvog uspavljivanja nije zakinut za ništa jer ga i mazim i pjevam mu i zna da sam tu.

----------


## Zuska

A i ne može se dijete "istrenirati" da spava, pogotovo ne bebu od mjesec i pol. 
Spavanje djeteta ovisi o razvoju njegovog mozga, prva 3-4 mjeseca dubina i faze sna su im drukčije, pisala sam negdje o tome, pokušat ću naći. Onda se događa veliki skok u razvoju mozga i tada se kod nekih na kraći (ili dulji rok, kao kod nas) pogorša spavanje, kod nekih poboljša...

Mi smo tek iza druge godine počeli spavati...još ne mogu k sebi doći. 
Ali nikad je nismo pustili da plače, ali smo ponekad plakali mi. 

Peterlin, neke bebe ne kmeče i ne kenjkaju i ne smiruju se glađenjem po glavi, već urlaju istog trenutka kad se probude. To je stres samo takav i tko ima urlatora zna o čemu pričam. 
To kme kme sam tek skontala kod nećaka, on u svojh godinu dana nije zaurlao onako kako smo mi navikli sa svojom od prvog dana i njega se može pogladiti po glavi da ponovo zaspe. Doduše, ne znam što je tu kokoš ili jaje jer majka je vrlo brzo turnula bocu i dudu, a bogme nije ni nosala, pa nikad ne znaš je li dijete odustalo ili nikad nije ni pokušalo...

----------


## Zuska

> Spavanje djeteta ovisi o razvoju njegovog mozga, prva 3-4 mjeseca dubina i faze sna su im drukčije, pisala sam negdje o tome, pokušat ću naći. Onda se događa veliki skok u razvoju mozga i tada se kod nekih na kraći (ili dulji rok, kao kod nas) pogorša spavanje, kod nekih poboljša...


Tu ima nešto o tome, a znam da sam još negdje pisala, ali ne mogu naći. 

Ali evo, ima korisnih informacija i ovdje: spavanje novorođenčeta

Nema što nisam pročitala i sad znam da nema čarobnog lijeka za spavanje ako je dijete nespavač. Jednostavno treba čekati dok ne sazrije za to. A u tom procesu treba mu dati pomoći rutinom, nježnošću i strpljenjem. Ovo posljednje je teško, ali izbora nema, tj. ima, ali meni je on bio neprihvatljiv (puštanje djeteta da plače). 

Evo još malo korisnih linkova (više ne znam gdje sam ih već stavljala, ali nije naodmet ponoviti): 

The Ferber method: An evidence-based guide to "cry it out" sleep training


Finding the right infant sleep aid: A guide for the science-minded parent

----------


## Peterlin

> *Peterlin, neke bebe ne kmeče i ne kenjkaju i ne smiruju se glađenjem po glavi, već urlaju istog trenutka kad se probude. T*o je stres samo takav i tko ima urlatora zna o čemu pričam. 
> To kme kme sam tek skontala kod nećaka, on u svojh godinu dana nije zaurlao onako kako smo mi navikli sa svojom od prvog dana i njega se može pogladiti po glavi da ponovo zaspe. Doduše, ne znam što je tu kokoš ili jaje jer majka je vrlo brzo turnula bocu i dudu, a bogme nije ni nosala, pa nikad ne znaš je li dijete odustalo ili nikad nije ni pokušalo...


Tja, istina je, čula sam od susjede (i drugih ljudi) da ima takve djece. Jedno dijete koje je bilo zakleti nespavač kasnije se pokazalo malim genijalcem, pravim bistrićem koji i danas u 14. godini traga za dodatnim poticajima. Njima je rješenje bilo vrlo rano izbaciti dnevno spavanje. 

Ali na mjestu roditelja nespavača ja bih prvo istražila sve moguće organske uzroke, kao i dinamiku obitelji (koliko puta se moja svekrva uvrijedila kad sam se u 7 navečer digla i otprašila doma jer je klincima bilo vrijeme za spavanje... ufff...). 

Moj stariji je imao grčeve i to je trajalo do početka dohrane (pisala sam već o tome, ništa me nije spasilo). Kasnije smo otkrili uzrok i prilagodili prehranu. Dala bih ne znam što da me netko mogao na vrijeme savjetovati, ali kao i većina roditelja - skupljala sam iskustvo usput. Uzrok nespavanja mogu biti respiratorni problemi, alergije... ima toga hrpa, pa mislim da je neodgovorno preskočiti dijagnostiku i proglasiti dijete nespavačem samo tako.

Moja djeca nisu imala dudu ni bocu, pogotovo ne u krevetu, ali ono što su imali i što mi je spasilo glavu je prijelazni objekt "tješilica". I danas moji klipani imaju te svoje stare igračke (ne daju ih udomiti, to su njihovi fetiši). Zlata su nam vrijedile za noćna buđenja bez dizanja + adaptaciju u vrtiću. 

Ne kanim prodavati pamet, ali možda ovo iskustvo nekome pomogne. Ne kažem da je svima tako, ali vrlo često stav roditelja puno pomogne.

----------


## lukab

ja se opekla kod starijeg - 3,5 godine i još uvijek ga se mora držat za ruku dok zaspi...
tako da smo od početka s mlađim imali istu rutinu - podojimo, pred kraj kad vidim da će zaspat ga stavim u krevet/kolica/kaj već... i zaspi sam... dobije dudu i dekicu... nema plakanja, urlanja ni ničega... da sam to s prvim radila život bi mi bio lakši 500 puta... odvojila sam mu hranjenje od spavanja, jedino po noći znam zaspat dok dojim pa i on skupa samnom...
Teo ustvari plače ako ga se nosi, zaspao mi je na rukama možda 2-3 puta i to kad je imao tešku krizu s večernjim nervozama... čim ga spustiš i daš mu dudu i dekicu on si pronjurga nekaj i zaspi sam... divota  :Smile: 
znala sam ga i ostaviti da si duže nekaj sam priča sa sobom, nije nikad plakao... ako plače dolazim i umirujem - prvo bez dizanja (jer se najčešće ustvari dogodi da mu je duda ispala) a ako ne upali onda dižem i smirim pa vratim u krevet...
Večernja rutina - kupanje oko 19, mazimo se i dojimo, zaspi oko 20, spava dalje 5+3+3 sata do ujutro  :Smile:  i onda ujutro pol sata budan pa opet spava jedno sat i pol, pa dojenje pa sljedeća 3 sata... ustvari je najviše budan popodne kad su mu spavanja po pol sata-sat... i ako smo doma spava u sobi u krevetu jer mu inače stariji skače oko glave pa nema mira... 
Starijeg smo uspavljivali satima, to njegovo spavanje nam je bilo izvor frustracija i svađa do danas... nema šanse da si to ponovno priuštim...

----------


## lulu-mama

> ali je isto tako istina da ne treba dizati dijete svaki put iz kreveta jer mu time ne činimo dobro. Treba doći, pogladiti po glavi, dati do znanja da smo tamo, držati za ruku, bilo što, ali izbjegavati prečesto podizanje iz krevetića jer to dodatno razbudi dijete. Klinci se često ne mogu umiriti ako su preumorni, a dizanje im je samo smetnja opuštanju koje im treba da bi mirno zaspali.


x
I jel to sad cry-out metoda? Djete place u kreveticu, a ti ga ne zelis dignuti. 
Evo zivi primjer je moj. Nekad place 5min, nekad 15min, a nekad i puno duze. To sto sam ja blizu njemu nista ne znaci. 
Dok nisam otkrila dudu. A sad ce neki reci: duda je cep za bebe.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lulu-mama

edit: (misic upravo spava, zaspao na rukama s dudom, i sad sam ga stavila na trbuscic (jer samo tako se ne probudi u roku 5 min)-sad ce i to pobrati kritike vezane za SIDS  :Grin: )

----------


## lukab

gle, kad je Teo imao večernje nervoze nije pomagalo ništa... nosanje, hopsanje, nunanje, ništa... on je jednostavno plakao u mojim rukama ili pored mene na krevetu dok se nije sam smirio i zaspao... nije htio cicu, dudu, ništa... vrišti dok ne prestane...
i sad bi netko rekao da sam ga pustila da plače, jadno dijete i ne znam što... bila sam pored njega, mazila ga, držala za ruku, stiskala uz sebe... dakle nije bio sam i znao je da sam tu... ali jednostavno je bio preumoran da zaspi... prošlo je hvala bogu...

----------


## frka

lukab, nije li ti palo na pamet da je to jednostavno takvo dijete, za razliku od starijeg? i sama kažeš da ga staviš u krevet i nema urlanja ni plakanja. ima djece kod koje nema šanse da to prolazi. i možeš se postaviti na trepavice, ali ne ide. 
a plakanje bebe od mjesec i pol 15 min i duže, a da ga ne podigneš - to mi je nepojmljivo. naravno da ćeš prvo pokušati pomaziti i utješiti, ali ako ne ide, ne mogu zamisliti da bi ga i dalje pustila da plače. i ovo što željkica kaže - uspavljuje ga tako što ga miluje i pjeva mu, a on plače i negoduje i to tako - sat vremena!

----------


## lulu-mama

> gle, kad je Teo imao večernje nervoze nije pomagalo ništa... nosanje, hopsanje, nunanje, ništa... on je jednostavno plakao u mojim rukama ili pored mene na krevetu dok se nije sam smirio i zaspao... nije htio cicu, dudu, ništa... vrišti dok ne prestane...
> i sad bi netko rekao da sam ga pustila da plače, jadno dijete i ne znam što... bila sam pored njega, mazila ga, držala za ruku, stiskala uz sebe... dakle nije bio sam i znao je da sam tu... ali jednostavno je bio preumoran da zaspi... prošlo je hvala bogu...


A s koliko je proslo? Mi imamo upravo takve dane. Nekad place bez obzira na sve, a nekad lijepo spava da se ni ne potrudis oko njega  :Cool:

----------


## trampolina

Željkica, sve si sažela u rečenici "Meni je tako lakše."

I to je ok, svi roditelji vječno važu svoju komociju u odnosu na djetetove potrebe. Je li oni imaju kakve posljedice-nemam pojma.

Subjektivno mislim da to ovisi o djetetu. Ali sam za svaki slučaj stavila svoju komociju na čekanje i podredila je dječjim potrebama (ili onome što ja procjenjujem da su potrebe, ne mora bit da sam u pravu).

Ne kažem da tako trebaju svi, ali se za moju obitelj pokazala ispravna odluka.

Jedino što znam je da malim urlatorima nema pomoći. Jedino čime im čovjek može olakšati je da im se prepusti i preživi burno djetinjstvo. Nema tu ispravljanja krive Drine, nema im (nam) pomoći.

----------


## Bluebella

> neke bebe ne kmeče i ne kenjkaju i ne smiruju se glađenjem po glavi, već urlaju istog trenutka kad se probude. To je stres samo takav i tko ima urlatora zna o čemu pričam. 
> To kme kme sam tek skontala kod nećaka, on u svojh godinu dana nije zaurlao onako kako smo mi navikli sa svojom od prvog dana i njega se može pogladiti po glavi da ponovo zaspe.


moja beba je takva, nema kme kme... istog trena kad mu nešto ne paše ili se probudi odmah je urlanje da se kroz cijeli hodnik zgrade čuje, nikakav baby phone u stanu mi ne treba, čuje se na daleko  :Laughing: 
al je zato i velika spavalica, eto ima i takvih beba. sinoć legli oko ponoći svi troje i miš još spava. buđnje mu je već rutinski u 5h, 7h i 9h. od dana kad smo iz rodilišta izašli niti jednom se nije desilo da se nismo napsavali. M je sa mjesec i pol imao fazu da nije htio zaspati kad bi legli u krevet i bio bi pored mene budan do cca 2h, al bi gledao okolo i mlatarao rukicama, nije plakao, to je trajalo tjedan dana.
nije mi drago da ide tako kasno spavati (ponoć) ali probala sam ranije s njim u krevet i nije htio. samo se vrpoljio i plakao čim bi ga spustila.
cry out metoda kod nas ne dolazi u obzir.

----------


## nanimira

> Uopće se ne radi o tome je li dozvoljeno ili ne.
> 
> Uostalom, kako bi se to moglo (ne)dozvoliti?
> 
> Radi se o prepoznavanju potreba i empatiji.
> Ako netko prepozna da je djetetova potreba plakati 20min. prije spavanja, super, go for it.
> 
> Ali čisto sumnjam da je to itko napravio. Razlozi su uglavnom drugačije prirode, u mom slučaju recimo komocija i slušanje savjeta sa strane (koji su naravno podilazili mojoj komociji). Sreća za djecu da sam brzo došla sebi


Pa upravo to sam i rekla sa zadnjim dijelom rečenice da to ovisi o konkretnoj situaciji a ne o obrascima-ako želi plakati nema tog načina da ju utješim. Ali sam skužila na svojoj da joj samo malo moram odmaknuti pažnju od plakanja- nama pomaže ta savršena stvar zvala plastičnom vrečicom  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kako vi mame to rješavate kad vam zaspi uz cicu?


Skinula sam jednu bočnu stranicu sa krevetića i zakačila ga za veliki krevet. 
Često zaspi cicajući on u krevetiću, a ja na bračnom i onda me manje frka jer je ograđen sa tri strane, a na četvrtu (na sredinu kreveta) stavim jastuk za bočno spavanje.
Kad zaspi na bračnom (druga cika  :Grin: ), jastuk stavim na slobodni rub kreveta, baby phone blizu njega i žurim k njemu čim čujem šuš-šuš jer znam da ili puže ili sjeda ili se diže (ili proučava baby phone  :Laughing: ). 
Mali kme ili uzdah može značiti i da sanja, veliki kme da ga je nešto prestrašilo, a šuš-šuš je uvijek akcija.

----------


## vikki

Ja upravo zbog nosanja prvih mjeseci sada imam drugi problem. Ima pet mjeseci i trebao bi što više biti na trbuhu i na podu da se počne rotirati, okretati itd. (vježbač je), no nema šanse. Desetak minuta je maksimum koji želi provesti na strunjači, krevetu, u baby gymu, gdjegod... i nemam pojma kako to sad riješiti.

----------


## Zuska

Potpis na Frku i dva potpisa na Trampolinu. Nepojmljivo mi je ostaviti bebu da plače. 

Možda bih drukčije pisala da je bilo podnošljivo kme, kme, ali njeno urlanje bilo je i petnih žila, sve bi joj žilice iskočile na licu i vratu, a frekvencija ubijala u pojam. I u roku od pol minute ne bi znala za sebe. Srećom, pa sam i tu slušala svoju intuiciju. 

Bebama treba blizina, dodir...i nosanje. 
Da, bebama od mjesec, dva, tri itd. mjeseca i te kako treba nosanje. I nemaju 14 kila kako je netko napisao, toliko imaju dvogodišnjaci. 
Mi se nismo uspavljivali nosanjem, ali je nosanje itekako bilo potrebno kod brojnih buđenja. Nekad, jer već dugo se ne nosamo. Dakle, nije se "naviknula". 

A što se tiče dodira, nekad kad se probudi ili se krene buditi, ja samo prislonim svoje lice uz njeno...predivno je osjetiti kako se umiri...kako sve njene životne funkcije postaju smirene, a disanje duboko. Ne bih to mijenjala za sva odvojena cjelonoćna spavanja. 

Je, teško je nosati, teško je ne spavati, teško je svašta nešto. Ali tko je rekao da će biti lako? 
Moj PTSP od prvih godinu i pol i dalje traje i neću ga se tako lako riješiti i te sad dolazim k sebi, ali opet...sve je bilo predivno, unatoč i usprkos  :Smile:  
Tako da, mame i tate, izdržite i teške trentke, oni to kasnije itekako vrate.

----------


## Zuska

> Ja upravo zbog nosanja prvih mjeseci sada imam drugi problem. Ima pet mjeseci i trebao bi što više biti na trbuhu i na podu da se počne rotirati, okretati itd. (vježbač je), no nema šanse. Desetak minuta je maksimum koji želi provesti na strunjači, krevetu, u baby gymu, gdjegod... i nemam pojma kako to sad riješiti.


Pa desetak minuta u komadu za tako malo bebu uopće nije malo. I tako nekoliko puta dnevno. 
Legneš ga kraj sebe i pričaš, pjevaš, zveckaš, uzmeš mu rukice pa ih širiš, uzmeš nožice pa ih dižeš, ne znam, igraš se na sve moguće načine...Onda ga malo nosaš pa se opet sjednete..

----------


## lukab

gle, prvi nije bio urlavac, dapače to dijete nije uopće plakalo do kad je počeo puzati i udarati se okolo... susjedi nisu niti znali za njega... ali svaki put kad bi se pomaknuo smo skakali oko njega umjesto da ga pustimo na miru... sad s ovim drugim realno nemam niti vremena skakat na svaku loptu, tu ne mislim da ga pustim da plače nego ono kad njurga dok se razbudi ili nešto - ne diram ga... točno znam po glasu kad je panika a kad priča sam sa sobom... kad je budan onda se igramo, mazimo, nosamo, ali kad je spavanje onda ga pustim na miru... 
tu mislim da sam pogriješila s prvim i za sad mi teorija drži vodu  :Grin:  al nisam popila svu pamet svijeta i možda se stvari promijene, nadam se da neće drastično  :Smile:  možda za par mjeseci napišem post u kojem se lupam glavom o zid što sam to napravila  :Laughing: 

s tim da je ovaj drugi veći urlavac od prvog, više plače, imao je grčeve, večernju nervozu (sve što smo s prvim preskočili) ali nisam ga nikad puštala da se dere dok ja u drugoj sobi lakiram nokte... ako sam mogla onda sam ga smirivala, ako nisam onda sam jednostavno bila pored njega da zna da nije sam... 
jedna pametna žena mi je rekla da je prvo dijete vrlo često hiperstimulirano i zbog toga ima probleme sa spavanjem... za sad je u pravu  :Smile: 

a večernja nervoza nam je prošla evo prije tjedan dana... nisam sigurna dal sama od sebe ili zato što sam ja stala na loptu i malo mu smirila aktivnosti kroz dan, pogotovo popodne, ali fala bogu da je prošlo jer ne volim taj osjećaj bespomočnosti dok ti dijete vrišti  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja upravo zbog nosanja prvih mjeseci sada imam drugi problem. Ima pet mjeseci i trebao bi što više biti na trbuhu i na podu da se počne rotirati, okretati itd. (vježbač je), no nema šanse. Desetak minuta je maksimum koji želi provesti na strunjači, krevetu, u baby gymu, gdjegod... i nemam pojma kako to sad riješiti.


Iskreno, ne vjerujem da ne zeli biti na trbuhu jer si ga nosala (jacaju se bebe i u nosanju), vec zato sto mu ruke i trup nisu dovoljno jaki i to mu je napor.
I ja sam svog nosila kad god mu je to trebalo, ali je on jako brzo ojacao i cim je postao mobilan, gle cuda, uopce se ne zeli nosati. (A svi su mi govorili da cu ga naviknuti, jos kad su vidjeli da sam i nosiljku nabavila da ga mogu jos vise nosati  :Rolling Eyes: )

Ja sam svog stavljala na trbuh puno puta i svugdje, malo na stol, malo na baby gym, malo na sank, malo na kauc, na krevet... Malo bi se ja kreveljila, malo igracke, malo vrecica, kljucevi, sve da ga zabavim malo duze. I pas nam je bio od pomoci, kad sam ga stavila na pod, pas mu je bio woow. Mislim da se radi njega i poceo vrtiti ukrugi  :Smile: 

Btw, imala sam i ja dvomjesecnog 7-kilasa, sa 6 mjeseci je imao preko 10 kg i znam koliko je tesko nositi i ljuljati, imala i upalu zivca, al sam zato sad supermama, ruke i leda mi nikad nisu bili jaci i bas se veselim haljinama otvorenih leda ovo ljeto  :Wink:

----------


## vikki

> Pa desetak minuta u komadu za tako malo bebu uopće nije malo. I tako nekoliko puta dnevno. 
> Legneš ga kraj sebe i pričaš, pjevaš, zveckaš, uzmeš mu rukice pa ih širiš, uzmeš nožice pa ih dižeš, ne znam, igraš se na sve moguće načine...Onda ga malo nosaš pa se opet sjednete..


Pa to sam i ja mislila, da je 10 minuta dovoljno, no fizioterapeut me oprao da bi dijete te dobi moralo barem 20 minuta biti na strunjači i dopustiti da ga vježbamo a da ne plače, moš mislit.
Inače nije bilo šanse ostaviti ga da plače jer bi poljubičastio i poplavio u par sekundi.
Tvoji me postovi u vezi spavanja, Zuska, tješe  :Smile: , naime imamo buđenja svakih sat, sat i pol, češće nego kad je bio novorođenče, ne znam je l' su zubi ili što li?




> Iskreno, ne vjerujem da ne zeli biti na trbuhu jer si ga nosala (jacaju se bebe i u nosanju), vec zato sto mu ruke i trup nisu dovoljno jaki i to mu je napor.
> I ja sam svog nosila kad god mu je to trebalo, ali je on jako brzo ojacao i cim je postao mobilan, gle cuda, uopce se ne zeli nosati. (A svi su mi govorili da cu ga naviknuti, jos kad su vidjeli da sam i nosiljku nabavila da ga mogu jos vise nosati )


Dok je bio manji htio je biti na trbuhu duže nego sad, no dobro, valjda je i to neki protest.




> Ja sam svog stavljala na trbuh puno puta i svugdje, malo na stol, malo na baby gym, malo na sank, malo na kauc, na krevet... Malo bi se ja kreveljila, malo igracke, malo vrecica, kljucevi, sve da ga zabavim malo duze. I pas nam je bio od pomoci, kad sam ga stavila na pod, pas mu je bio woow. Mislim da se radi njega i poceo vrtiti ukrugi


Tako nekako i ja radim, jedino nije u pitanju pas nego mačka  :Grin:  kojoj užasno ide na živce njegovo deranje i više ne zna gdje bi se sakrila u kući.




> Btw, imala sam i ja dvomjesecnog 7-kilasa, sa 6 mjeseci je imao preko 10 kg i znam koliko je tesko nositi i ljuljati, imala i upalu zivca, al sam zato sad supermama, ruke i leda mi nikad nisu bili jaci i bas se veselim haljinama otvorenih leda ovo ljeto


Haha.. točno tako, bicepsi i tricepsi su se vratili začas nakon poroda.

----------


## željkica

frka, krivo si me shvatila plače po 10-tak min a ne sat vremena ,  i naravno da ću ga podignut ako dugo i jako plače,kad se umiri gleda i lagano tone u san-
Trampolina, ja sam svoju komociju stavila sa strane i prilagodila se malome  , neznam zašto se toliko digla prašina oko ovakvog  načina uspavljivanja neznam šta je loše u plakanju od 10-15 min ,iskreno teško  mi ga je tako slušat pa uskoči muž al navikavat ga na rukama je za poslje još gore.kad se je rodia uglavnom bi sam zaspa al su stigli grčevi i večernja nervoza i stalno je bio na rukama jer je plaka satima i nije mi palo napamet spustit ga.

----------


## Zuska

> neznam zašto se toliko digla prašina oko ovakvog  načina uspavljivanja neznam šta je loše u plakanju od 10-15 min


Dijete plače zato što te treba. Gladan je, možda ga nešto boli, možda bi se samo mazio i želi blizinu...sve legitimni zahtjevi...koje bi roditelji trebali čuti i na njih odgovoriti, odnosno pružiti bebi što joj treba. 
Time što ga puštaš da plače, šalješ mu poruku da ti (vama) njegove želje nisu važne. A to nije najbolji put do postizanja bliskosti, do izgradnje međusobnog povjerenja i do izgradnje njegovog samopouzdanja.
Neka djeca odustanu nakon 15 minuta plakanja, neka nakon sat vremena, ali rezultat je isti. Odustali su od svojih želja i potreba jer su shvatili da im neće biti ispunjene, da one nisu važne. A male bebe nemaju potrebu ni sposobnost muljanja ili laganja, iskreno traže ono što im je potrebno. Male se bebe ne mogu razmaziti. 




> navikavat ga na rukama je za poslje još gore.


To o navikavanju na rukama i na nosanje je izmišljotina zapadne komotne civilizacije. 
Tisućama godina se djeca nosaju, dan danas je to normalno svuda po Africi, u plemenima Južne Amerike i Australije itd. i ta djeca sigurno nisu razmažena. 
I prohodala su u isto vrijeme kad i djeca koja se nisu nosala (i ona koja su "poticana" da stoje i hodaju na Zapadu), barem tako kažu istraživanja i knjige koje su ih opisale.

----------


## Zuska

> Pa to sam i ja mislila, da je 10 minuta dovoljno, no fizioterapeut me oprao da bi dijete te dobi moralo barem 20 minuta biti na strunjači i dopustiti da ga vježbamo a da ne plače, moš mislit.
> Inače nije bilo šanse ostaviti ga da plače jer bi poljubičastio i poplavio u par sekundi.
> Tvoji me postovi u vezi spavanja, Zuska, tješe , naime imamo buđenja svakih sat, sat i pol, češće nego kad je bio novorođenče, ne znam je l' su zubi ili što li?


Ali nekoliko puta po 10 minuta na dan? Ili mora biti u komadu 20 minuta? Nemam iskustva s tim, nismo bili vježbači, pa se nadam da će ti to netko iskusniji od mene odgovoriti. 

A zašto se budi i plače...da znam odgovoriti na to pitanje, bila bih bogata. 

Nama su veliku ulogi igrali zubi, kasno su izlazili i svaki je bio bolan, barem po nekoliko dana nespavanja. Tek kasnije sam se okuražila dati paracetamol za bol i to bi pomoglo, ali davala sam ga samo kad je bilo jako ozbiljno. Dok je dojila, pomogla bi joj cica. 
Ali može biti i probava, prvi mjeseci dohrane, pa i pola godine, znaju biti bolni nekim bebama. Zato treba paziti da se navečer daje nešto lagano. 
Mogu biti i snovi. Ili lošije spavanje tog dana. 
Ili hiperstimuacija danju. Netko je to već spomenuo, ali neke bebe same traže stalnu stimulaciju (mi smo morali hodati jer je stalno htjela nešto gledati, dirati i sl.)
Ili hrpa novih i zanimljivih doživljaja koje vari noću. 
Ili je nova vještina koju je savladao (npr. puzanje...) pa je uzbuđen. Knjige kažu da je to često, mele bebe puno toga uče i spoznaju, budu jako uzbuđene zbog toga.  
Ili je skok u razvoju... 
Ili je prehlađen pa ne može disati.... 
Ili ne zna zaspati kad se probudi. To moraju naučiti. (ali ne ostavljanjem da plaču, iako je i to oblik učenja). 
Paleta je velika. 

Neka djeca su osjetljivija na spavanje. Vidim po curki, dobro spava, ali npr. ako je neka nova slikovnica u igri, obavezno je sanja i priča u snu, nekad i viče riječi iz slikovnice...

----------


## Peterlin

> *Dijete plače zato što te treba. Gladan je, možda ga nešto boli, možda bi se samo mazio i želi blizinu...sve legitimni zahtjevi...koje bi roditelji trebali čuti i na njih odgovoriti, odnosno pružiti bebi što joj treba.* 
> Time što ga puštaš da plače, šalješ mu poruku da ti (vama) njegove želje nisu važne. A to nije najbolji put do postizanja bliskosti, do izgradnje međusobnog povjerenja i do izgradnje njegovog samopouzdanja.
> Neka djeca odustanu nakon 15 minuta plakanja, neka nakon sat vremena, ali rezultat je isti. Odustali su od svojih želja i potreba jer su shvatili da im neće biti ispunjene, da one nisu važne. A male bebe nemaju potrebu ni sposobnost muljanja ili laganja, iskreno traže ono što im je potrebno. Male se bebe ne mogu razmaziti. 
> 
> 
> To o navikavanju na rukama i na nosanje je izmišljotina zapadne komotne civilizacije. 
> Tisućama godina se djeca nosaju, dan danas je to normalno svuda po Africi, u plemenima Južne Amerike i Australije itd. i ta djeca sigurno nisu razmažena. 
> I prohodala su u isto vrijeme kad i djeca koja se nisu nosala (i ona koja su "poticana" da stoje i hodaju na Zapadu), barem tako kažu istraživanja i knjige koje su ih opisale.


Pa nitko to ne osporava.... S druge strane, što mislite kako je majkama blizanaca, trojki, četvorki...pa čak i obične obitelji s više djece su u istoj vreći. MOžeš se na glavu postaviti, ali NE MOŽEŠ odgovoriti istovremeno na zahtjeve koji ti se postavljaju. Ja sam odgovarala na zahtjeve svog starijeg sina kojega sam nosila u drugoj trudnoći (dobna razlika vidljiva u potpisu). Rezultat - završila sam na pola trudnoće na Sv.duhu na strogom mirovanju. A da sam probala biti dovoljno dobra majka, a ne superheroj majka, možda bih izbjegla strašnu situaciju da je dijete moralo biti mjesecima bez mene. Toliko o nosanju. Iz iskustva.

----------


## Zuska

Peterlin, pa nije ili ili. Možeš ga držati, leći kraj njega, sjediti s njim, ljuljati se na lopti... osim toga, ako postoji i drugi roditelj, onda itekako može pomoći.

----------


## frka

Peterlin, nosanje djeteta u trudnoći vrlo vjerojatno nije razlog komplikacija. čak i MPO dr-i daju zeleno svjetlo za nosanje starije djece ako je sve ok s trudnoćom (osobto vani). koliko žena imaju komplikacije kad nikoga ne nosaju? ja prva među njima.

blizići, trojke i sl. su skroz drugi uvjeti, a ovdje ne pričamo o situacijama kada nemaš izbora. meni je puštanje bebice da plače jednostavno nepojmljivo. pa bilo to sat vremena ili 10min. ajd temprirajte 10 min i zamislite da vam beba cijelo to vrijeme plače.

----------


## Muma

Moj mališan zahtjeva konstantnu pažnju, plače čim ga spustim i odem samo po nešto negdje. A nit ne spava nešto kroz dan. I iako sam čitala o djeci koja kao plaču bez razloga, ne vjerujem u to, i ne puštam ga da plače ni 2 minute. Ne mogu ni da hoću iako je i mm rekao da ga pokušam pustiti barem malo. Onaj majčinski instinkt prevlada. Nije mi ponekad lako baviti se isključivo njime sve dok mm ne dođe s posla, ali takav je, treba me i obožavam ga. Jedino se pitam da li će se ta njegova potreba za mnom s vremenom smanjiti (konstantno zabavljanje ili nosikanje) ili će mi leđa stradati.  :neznam:  Ima sigurno iskusnih mamica... kako je bilo vama kasnije?

----------


## lukab

obične obitelji s više djece su u toj situaciji - ne možeš odmah skočiti kad te treba... jer npr u tom trenutku brišeš guzu starijem, ili mu radiš ručak... a on isto ima potrebe koje treba zadovoljiti... jer ako njega ne nahraniš onda dobiješ cirkus i sa druge strane... to su samo primjeri iz mojeg iskustva... netko uvijek čeka svoj red i koliko god se nekom činilo da je moguće ali najčešće nije moguće čak niti trogodišnjaku objasniti da on mora pričekat... jer će moj recimo u tom slučaju ići sam sebi dovršit ručak (jer je gladan jelte) i onda ću dobit dijete na hitnoj sa opeklinama... vagneš u tom trenutku i doneseš odluku, drugo ništa ne možeš...
nećeš ostavit dijete da urla ne znam kolko ali koju minutu će morat pričekat da osiguraš da ti ovaj drugi ne napravi neku glupost u međuvremenu...

----------


## Zuska

> Jedino se pitam da li će se ta njegova potreba za mnom s vremenom smanjiti (konstantno zabavljanje ili nosikanje) ili će mi leđa stradati.  Ima sigurno iskusnih mamica... kako je bilo vama kasnije?


Potreba za nosanjem će se smanjivati kako on bude pokretniji. Iako ne nestaje u potpunosti sve dok se mogu ogrebati. "Ali mama, ništa ne vidim!!!"
Potreba za tvojim stalnim prisustvom i pažnjom polako nestaje...pa nama negdje s 2 godine.

----------


## tangerina

Muma jesi li probala sa nosiljkama (marama, sling, mei tai...)? tako možeš imat dijete stalno uz sebe, a i lakše ti je za leđa i ruke su slobodne. 
Meni je bila dosta dobra ona ljuljačka/viper, namjestim dijete da me gleda dok kuham, ponekad ga proljuljam nogom..
neka su djeca uvijek zahtjevnija i potrebitija, ali ipak kako rastu tako ih više toga zanima, duže im neka aktivnost može okupirati pažnju, da roditelji dođu do daha.

----------


## tangerina

e, da, i dobro je uključiti tatu u nosanje, dvoja leđa lakše podnesu teret  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

nama se nosanje smanjilo kad je propuzao sa 6 mj. i kad je prohodao, al onda su problemi druge vrste. Onda bi ih nosio a oni se nedaju vec izvode vragolije  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Ontopic nosenja - mislim da sam vec pisala da sam stariju nosila do zadnjeg dana trudnoce. To jutro kao za inat nije htjela hodati u vrtic pa sam je nosila cijelim putem (nije puno, par sto metara), ostavila u vrticu, otisla doma po torbu pa u bolnicu na zakazani cr. Imala je tad malo ispod 3 godine. Tako da mojoj trudnoci nosenje nije ni najmanje naskodilo  :Grin: 

Sto se tice nosenja za uspavljivanje, to mi bas nije bila mila praksa sa starijom (kad je imala faze da ne zeli zaspati dok doji) pa sam s mladjim prakticirala od prvog dana da nakon sto podoji ako ne zaspi ostanemo lezati zajedno u krevetu, bez nosanja, pa dokle ne zaspi (iskreno, od tog glumatanja da spavam sam najcesce ja zaspala prije njega). Sve u strahu da cu opet uspavljivati nunanjem dijete od 15kg. A na kraju on ima 2,5g i (meni perolakih) 12kg pa ga nosim i vise nego sto on uopce trazi, jer je meni spretnije i lakse  :Laughing:  Mislim da ce mi to nosenje bas faliti... u stvari i stariju dan-danas nosim ponekad bar malo, npr od auta do stubista, ili od kreveta do dnevnog boravka, jest da ima 20kg, ali ima samo 5 godina i jos mi je ipak mala i razumijem da se ponekad zeli nositi...

----------


## Muma

Dobro, sad ste me utješile  :Smile:  Mene je samo bilo strah da će tak biti i dok skupi 10 kila. Na mojih 50 već se sad pitam kak izdržim sa svojim trenutno 5-kilašem. Valjda se tijelo privikava iz dana u dan. Dobila sam sling prije par dana i još se borim s namještanjem malca unutra (nije to tak lako, ili je mene previše strah da ću ga staviti u loš položaj za njegovu kralježnicu), ali ne vjerujem da će to proći jer je on preaktivan i morala bih napravit rupu da barem gleda van  :Laughing:  A iako je držanje glavice već sad ok ipak se ne usudim stavit ga u neki drugi položaj, npr prsa o prsai sl.  :Undecided:

----------


## Peterlin

> obične obitelji s više djece su u toj situaciji - ne možeš odmah skočiti kad te treba... jer npr u tom trenutku brišeš guzu starijem, ili mu radiš ručak... a on isto ima potrebe koje treba zadovoljiti... jer ako njega ne nahraniš onda dobiješ cirkus i sa druge strane... to su samo primjeri iz mojeg iskustva... netko uvijek čeka svoj red i koliko god se nekom činilo da je moguće ali najčešće nije moguće čak niti trogodišnjaku objasniti da on mora pričekat... jer će moj recimo u tom slučaju ići sam sebi dovršit ručak (jer je gladan jelte) i onda ću dobit dijete na hitnoj sa opeklinama... vagneš u tom trenutku i doneseš odluku, drugo ništa ne možeš...
> nećeš ostavit dijete da urla ne znam kolko ali koju minutu će morat pričekat da osiguraš da ti ovaj drugi ne napravi neku glupost u međuvremenu...


O, da... Dok jednog premataš, drugi sjedi na kahlici - napravi, umoči prst i gurne ga u usta  :Rolling Eyes: ! 

Bilo je svega!

Inače, ne vidim ništa loše u tome da dijete (pa i beba) pričeka neko razumno kratko vrijeme da oslobodiš ruke ili tako nešto. Uostalom, ne može drugačije...

----------


## lukab

Luka se isto prestao nosati kad je prohodao, već se smanjilo kad je propuzao, ali je zato sa 2,5 godine počeo žicat da ga se nosi jer ga noge bole... a u međuvremenu smo se natrčali za njim... tako da ne znaš što ti je bolje - nosanje ili trčanje  :Grin:  
u kolica je htio ravno na 5 min... a onda je opet s 2,5 godine odlučio kako bi se on vozio u kolicima...

----------


## tangerina

Prsa o prsa može od rođenja ako je u marami, koja drži i glavicu. Od 3 mjeseca može u mei tai i iz njega se više vidi. 

Naravno, trebaš prepoznati svoje granice i onda kad dođeš do njih tražiti druga rješenja. Nisu problem ruke (mame jednogodišnjaka imaju najbolje bicepse), problem su leđa, i to nije baš bezazlena stvar. Mene su u nekom trenutku od dugotrajnih nošenja, pa i sa nosiljkom, počela leđa rasturati, i tad smo uveli kolica i druga rješenja. Ali on je tad bio veći i spremniji na to, iste stvari 4 mjeseca ranije ne bi vjerojatno prošle.

----------


## lukab

> O, da... Dok jednog premataš, drugi sjedi na kahlici - napravi, umoči prst i gurne ga u usta !


ajme LOL i FUJ u isto vrijeme!!!  :Laughing: 

ma ponekad je čak dovoljno da se bebi javiš... Teo recimo reagira na to da mu viknem: "Tu je mama! Evo me!" Smiri se dovoljno da stignem do njega...

----------


## Muma

A mislila sam prsa o prsa a da on onako kao sjedi. Malo me povremeno bole leđa, ali kaj ću. Kolica ne prolaze, osim kad je vani. Čim izađemo iz zgrade odmah čori u kolicima, ili u autu, ali doma  :hand:  Eto ga sad, leži na meni i pokušava kakati pa mi dozvoljava da sjedim i tipkam, nije mu dosadno  :Grin:

----------


## Moe

> Moe, stavi jastuke na pod oko kreveta.
> U budnom stanju pokazuj kako se treba spuštati.


Još je mala za naučiti. Možda kroz 2-3 mjeseca




> Moe tako je bilo, a ocito ce biti i ovaj put, i kod nas
> Imas babyphone? Nosis ga sa sobom i cujes cim se promeskolji 
> Ja sam njih ogradjivala s jastucima, ali na krevetu


Imam babyphone, al ako mi radi napa, muzika il nešto ne čujem baš svaki šumić  :Sad: 
A ona je u stanju probuditi se, i ne javljati se po 10 minuta  :Smile:  Nego gledati oko sebe, igrati se dekicom, pokušavati se popeti na jastuk kojim sam ju ogradila...  :Smile: 




> Kad vidim da će zaspati krenem ju lagano ljuljati ( s tim da mi dojimo na jastuku dnevne podoje) i onda ju uzmem u ruke,nastavim ljuljati u istom ritmu i stavim u kolica koja isto tako nastavim ljuljati/vozati


Teška je za ljuljanje na rukama. 




> Skinula sam jednu bočnu stranicu sa krevetića i zakačila ga za veliki krevet. 
> Često zaspi cicajući on u krevetiću, a ja na bračnom i onda me manje frka jer je ograđen sa tri strane, a na četvrtu (na sredinu kreveta) stavim jastuk za bočno spavanje.


A ništa ostaje mi ležati kraj nje. A ostali poslovi će čekati  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Dobro, sad ste me utješile  Mene je samo bilo strah da će tak biti i dok skupi 10 kila. Na mojih 50 već se sad pitam kak izdržim sa svojim trenutno 5-kilašem. Valjda se tijelo privikava iz dana u dan. Dobila sam sling prije par dana i još se borim s namještanjem malca unutra (nije to tak lako, ili je mene previše strah da ću ga staviti u loš položaj za njegovu kralježnicu), ali ne vjerujem da će to proći jer je on preaktivan i morala bih napravit rupu da barem gleda van  A iako je držanje glavice već sad ok ipak se ne usudim stavit ga u neki drugi položaj, npr prsa o prsai sl.


X! Ubit ce me taj sling, ne mogu ga staviti unutra i ne mogu! On pocne plakati a ja brzo van i gledam jesam mu nesto slomila.. I tako svaki dan jednom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tangerina

moj isto nije volio onaj položaj kao kolijevke, od cca mjesec dana nosila sam ga u ovom položaju

----------


## Apsu

Nije jos premali za to? Glavica mu jos ne stoji?

----------


## Muma

Eeee, taj položaj sam i ja mislila! Ovo bi moj prihvatio ali se pitam za glavicu :/

----------


## tangerina

pa u tom se položaju marama namjesti da drži glavicu, samo je prevučeš dijelom preko glavice

----------


## Beti3

> Dijete plače zato što te treba. Gladan je, možda ga nešto boli, možda bi se samo mazio i želi blizinu...sve legitimni zahtjevi...koje bi roditelji trebali čuti i na njih odgovoriti, odnosno pružiti bebi što joj treba. 
> Time što ga puštaš da plače, šalješ mu poruku da ti (vama) njegove želje nisu važne. A to nije najbolji put do postizanja bliskosti, do izgradnje međusobnog povjerenja i do izgradnje njegovog samopouzdanja.
> Neka djeca odustanu nakon 15 minuta plakanja, neka nakon sat vremena, ali rezultat je isti. Odustali su od svojih želja i potreba jer su shvatili da im neće biti ispunjene, da one nisu važne. A male bebe nemaju potrebu ni sposobnost muljanja ili laganja, iskreno traže ono što im je potrebno. Male se bebe ne mogu razmaziti. 
> 
> 
> To o navikavanju na rukama i na nosanje je izmišljotina zapadne komotne civilizacije. 
> Tisućama godina se djeca nosaju, dan danas je to normalno svuda po Africi, u plemenima Južne Amerike i Australije itd. i ta djeca sigurno nisu razmažena. 
> I prohodala su u isto vrijeme kad i djeca koja se nisu nosala (i ona koja su "poticana" da stoje i hodaju na Zapadu), barem tako kažu istraživanja i knjige koje su ih opisale.



Potpisujem od prve do zadnje riječi.
Mama sam troje djece. A imam skoliozu i visoku kratkovidnost (oboje je kontraindikacija za nošenje), ali mi dugogodišnje nosanje ništa nije smetalo. I ne vjerujem nikome tko mi kaže da mu beba smeta u rukama. Kuhala sam, čistila, sve radila sa bebom u jednoj ruci. Ili ako su mi baš trebale obje ruke, onda bi bili u viperu ili kolicima. Kad bi najmlađe spavalo, posvetila bih se većem ili jednostavno sjedila i čitala. Moj je sistem uvijek bio odmarati ili spavati kada beba spava. Radi se uz djecu, ako se od početka tako nauče, onda se može sve obaviti, sporije doduše, ali daleko zabavnije.

Uspavljivanje je prvu godinu na cici, drugu malo nosanja, malo pričanja i pjevanja, treću slikovnica i ležati uz dijete dok ne zaspi, četvrtu slikovnica i :laku noć. Nakon toga uglavnom idu sami spavati, pogotovo ako nisu jedinci, pa se zajedno spremaju. A što je to 4 godine uspavljivanja u životu djeteta? Sitnica.

Dijete mora biti 100% sigurno da ćete odgovoriti na njegove potrebe. Naravno da se može ( i mora) reći: pričekaj malo, sad ću doći, kad je to stvarno istina. Ali, treba odgojiti čovjeka samopouzdanog i sigurnog u sebe, a teško da će to postati ako ne može biti siguran u svoje roditelje. Ovo je moj stav, stvoren na temelju čitanja onoga što su pametni ljudi o djeci napisali, vlastite intuicije, pameti i iskustva. I vjerojatno još drugih utjecaja.

I na kraju i ja ponavljam. NITKO NE plače samo da se isplače. To nije istina. Plače jer je bespomoćno i treba mu nešto što ne zna objasniti. Onog časa kad roditelj otkrije što djetetu treba, plač prestaje. Ako to roditelj želi otkriti, ako mu se da...

----------


## Apsu

Bas vas je lijepo citati dok pokazujete toliku ljubav i predanost  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

> To kme kme sam tek skontala kod nećaka, on u svojh godinu dana nije zaurlao onako kako smo mi navikli sa svojom od prvog dana i njega se može pogladiti po glavi da ponovo zaspe. Doduše, ne znam što je tu kokoš ili jaje *jer majka je vrlo brzo turnula bocu i dudu, a bogme nije ni nosala, pa nikad ne znaš je li dijete odustalo ili nikad nije ni pokušalo...*


Ja moram malo skrenuti s teme i upitati autoricu ovog posta kako bi se ona osjećala kada bi saznala da je majka tog djeteta nešto slično napisala ili rekla  o njoj i njezinom majčinstvu. 

Znate, to što netko doji ili nosi ne čini ga boljim roditeljem.

- Možda je ta majka, kao i većina žena danas, bila needucirana, pa je "turnula bocu i dudu".
- Možda je bila educirana, ali nedovoljno jaka da se odupre pritisku okoline.
- Možda je dijete od rođenja bilo mirno i zadovoljno pa nije bilo potrebe za nosanjem.
- Sigurno uza sve to ona jednako voli svoje dijete kao svi mi svoju djecu i uvjerena je da čini ono što je najbolje i najispravnije za njezino dijete. Osim ako je psihopat ili zlostavljač djeteta. 

Sorry, ali ovakve insinuacije sa trona "bolje majke" me redovito dirnu u živac.

----------


## leonisa

> moj isto nije volio onaj položaj kao kolijevke, od cca mjesec dana nosila sam ga u ovom položaju


moja nikad nije voljela koljevku. zapravo ni jedna nije.
isto sam ih nosila tako.

----------


## leonisa

btw moja se i dan danas budi sa kme kme (ok sad se budi sa sisa nakon kme kme) i ja bi joj na to kme kme turnula sisu. iz kreveta bi je dizala ako je vrijeme za ustajanje. nije nikad vristala niti se tako budila.
takvo je dijete. i mislim da je glavna stvar u tome, njenom "karakteru", a ne u tome da li ju dojim ili ne, ima li dudu ili palac i nosim li je po stanu ili samo van stana.

----------


## trampolina

Vrištavci ostaju vrištavci, sa sisom ili bez nje, s dudom ili bez nje, sa bočicom ili bez nje.

I kad narastu ostanu vrištavci, samo se vrisk mrvu kultivira.

----------


## Zara1

> Eeee, taj položaj sam i ja mislila! Ovo bi moj prihvatio ali se pitam za glavicu :/


ja sam tako malog nosila u slingu od mjesec dana, ne treba sam držati glavu

ovako http://pixiekid.hr/images/pixiekid-s...a-nosiljka.jpg

----------


## Zara1

evo još jedna slika sa pixiekid http://pixiekid.hr/images/stories/vi...kid-sling3.jpg

bitno da je sve dobro zategnuto i gore i dolje

----------


## peppa&braci

neman sta pametno za rec..samo da suosjecam. Mi smo sa 6mj uzgojili 2 zuba  :Very Happy:  pa sam nasla opravdanje za svo grintavilo zadnjih misec dana. 
dalje...jos uvik mislin da je cica lezecki no.1 za uspavljivanje ili duda lezecki.....kljucno je lezanje u mazikanje u tom trenutku
U mom slucaju je scena ovakva: gda Majka (citaj:sveta krava) lezi na lijevom boku, mali bebi na ciki,a mamina princeza Zvjerkica(s njom se zanat u znoju kovao  :Cool:  ) do brace dok je mama mazi Lijevom rukom. Ovo Lijeva ruka je od kljucne vaZnosti jer u DESNOJ je mob kojim gda.Mum surfa bespucima interneta i upija mudrost i znanje od izmedu ostalog i nekih od VAS postovane majke. 
Znaci lezim i surfam bez da mi itko moze shizdit sta toliko visin po internetu. To je cisti ZEN  :Wink:  
pametno sam tu procitala ..radit dok su dica budna,a odmarat kad spavaju. to je jedini nacin za opstanak..jos da kazem moji su ona vrsta koja uzasno malo spava i puno se nosika pa se isto puno toga obavi zahvaljujuci nosiljci.
 Ovo odmaranje dok mogu redovito ne podjelim s nikim, nek misle da ne stajem cili dan...ionako neki nemaju dusu jer da imaju bili bi vise na raspolaganju,bar jednom na misec....ahahahaaaaa 
Tu eventualnu uru na dan kao tajnu nosim sa sobom u grob jer prosli smo svasta ..od dojenja 24h na dan..do uspavljivanja po 5-6h iz komada...budenja po 10ak puta u noci..posla i rada nakon 2. bebinog mj u oba slucaja......i zato ko sisa peglanje i robu koja je pokisla na susilu.......moja dica;muz i ja smo vazni......SAMo JEDNOM SE ZIVI.........evo napokon su zaspali :Sing:  :Naklon:

----------


## Muma

Hvala *Zara1*...joooooj danas ćemo se ponovno gurkati u slingić  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Uspavljivanje je prvu godinu na cici, drugu malo nosanja, malo pričanja i pjevanja, treću slikovnica i ležati uz dijete dok ne zaspi, četvrtu slikovnica i :laku noć. Nakon toga uglavnom idu sami spavati, pogotovo ako nisu jedinci, pa se zajedno spremaju. A što je to 4 godine uspavljivanja u životu djeteta? Sitnica.


Beba ima 8 mjeseci, stalno sam se pitala kako ću je uspavati kad prestane dojiti... Jer sad jedini način da zaspi je - cica  :Smile: 
Hvala ti. Ipak postoji način. Sad mi je lakše  :Naklon:

----------


## Muma

Da se pohvalim. Ja sam uspjela svog malca upravo smjestit u sling kako je *Zara* stavila link. Sva sam ponosna  :Laughing:  samo me brine da ga ne "reže" oko nožica i još važnije - da mi ne isklizne van  :Unsure:  iako ojećam da je on čvrsto sjeo. Najradije bih gurnula ruku da vidim dokle mu seže marama ispod, ali bojim se da ću sve pokvarit  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Uh muma, to i mene danas ceka, nadam se sa cu uspjet :D a jesu mu nogice unutra ili vani?

----------


## Ginger

Pa to je zapravo isti polozaj kao i s maramom
Meni je puno lakse to sa elasticnom maramom, sa slingom nikad nisam uspjela
I marama isto tako pridrzava glavu

----------


## Muma

Nogice su bile vani i natiskalo ga je, baš mu je crveno  :Mad:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma nece mu nista biti od malo crvenog. Ali probaj mu sve isto samo nogce staviti u slingu. 
Jel plakao kad si ga stavljala?

----------


## Muma

Danas ga je opet malo jače uhvatila prehlada pa je sav nikakav, polusnen, iscrpljen...tak da nije ni skužio kaj radim  :Sad:  Brojimo točno mjesec dana cijeđenja u grlo.  :cupakosu:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* kako bebica?
Mi smo se malo primirili i ja i mali nisam više toliko nervozna valjda se hormoni vraćaju u normalu,uspjeli smo da ode spavat oko 8-9 i spava ujutro do 8,naravno uz noćna hranjenja,tako da i ja bolje spavam pa sam mirnija,a šta se tiče ostalih kućanskih poslova to sve stoji jer mali kad je budan oće cjelokupnu pažnju!

----------


## Zara1

> Nogice su bile vani i natiskalo ga je, baš mu je crveno


mojima nikad nije bilo crveno (ili ja nisam vidjela  )
otpusti malo sling dolje

----------


## Ginger

Zara1 ti imas onaj elasticni, jel tak?
Meni je isto tiskalo nogice, al moj nije bio elasticni
Muma kakav je tvoj?

----------


## Zara1

da elastični je bio, više ga nemam

----------


## Ginger

vjerojatno zato
to sam mislila, imala si...

----------


## Apsu

Nisam ga uspjela ugurati ni u budha polozaj  :Rolling Eyes:  stavim ga unutra al vanjski dio slinga koji mu treba ic preko kicme i glave nam dode do pola leda i dalje ne ide.. 

Jel postoji negdje nesto gdje nam mogu pokazati kako se radi sa slingom a da nije onaj pixiekid radionica jer nemam njihov.. Ne zelim odustat od slinga a na rubu sam vec, osjecam se retardirano  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## S2000

Apsu koji je tvoj?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Nemam pojma, kupila ga tu preko burze.. Ring sling...

----------


## S2000

Da sam blize ja bi ti rado sve pokazala. Al ima svakakvih slingova, uskih, sirokih, rastezljivih, krutih...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Ovaj.. ima nacrtane palmice na sebi  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Ova mama to poprilično dobro pokazuje ( iako sling ima crte, a ne palme  :Smile:   ), ali ja ne vjerujem da bih to uspjela napraviti. Treba dosta prakse, bar mi se tako čini. Dok to sve spakiraš, već obaviš ono što si namjeravala i bebu normalno nosiš u ruci  :Cool:  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wsh8v4AHT0

----------


## Apsu

O super, ovaj video još nisam vidjela, sutra ću opet probati  :Smile:  A ja bi bebu stalno nosila i dok obavljam stvari i dok idemo u šetnju i dok odmaram, dokle god bi mu pasalo , zato se toliko trudim i ovo je valjda jedina stvar u životu koju nisam uspjela ako ne iz prve, onda bar iz druge, a kamoli nakon minimalno 20 pokušaja, baš me to frustrira  :durise:

----------


## Muma

Nisam ni vidjela da ste pisale. Moj je isto ring sling i neki grublji materijal. A ne mogu baš otpustiti dolje ako mu dio slinga između njegovih nogica povlačim prema buši da on sjedne u njega  :Sad: . A on je dost nervozan bebač pa ne mogu toliko vježbati a da on ne popi... Jedan pokušaj i amen. Frustrir me da ga imam a ne mogu ništa s njim. Ajme.

----------


## nanimira

Moja elastična marama stoji i čeka bolje dane..namjestim ju, stavim P unutra i nakon 10min želi van.

----------


## lulu-mama

Zato ja imam u kolekciji vec 4 nosiljke  :Laughing: 
Sling mi je u pocetku bio OK, ali kad sam ga stavila u tricotti (isti princip kao marama) skuzila sam da nam to bolje pase. Bolji je materijal, lakse mi ga je staviti i sigurna sam da je u njoj pravilno namjesten.
BabyBjorn nosimo samo kad idemo van (jer navodno nije ergonomski), a u jos jednoj klokanici mi spuzne dolje..isto ne kuzim kako se beba nosi u tome (mozda je za starije bebe).

Vrijedi isprobavati. Probaj pitati neke mame da isprobas njihovu nosiljku prije nego se upustis u kupovinu. Mozda shvatis da je sling za vas promasaj, ali zato nesto drugo odlicno funkcionira.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ova mama to poprilično dobro pokazuje ( iako sling ima crte, a ne palme   ), ali ja ne vjerujem da bih to uspjela napraviti. Treba dosta prakse, bar mi se tako čini. Dok to sve spakiraš, već obaviš ono što si namjeravala i bebu normalno nosiš u ruci  :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wsh8v4AHT0


kad ga jednom vežeš, ne moraš ponovo, ostaviš ga vezano, samo prebaciš preko ramena i zategneš prema potrebi. Meni je sling bio dosta brz i jednostavan, i baš taman za doba kad je dijete bilo veće pa je htjelo čas hodati čas se nositi. Dok je bila skroz mala nosila sam maramu, sling sam tek kasnije nabavila (zapravo sam ga sama sašila na kraju, nije ni teško, samo se treba nabaviti ringove). Marama je već malo kompliciranija za najmeštanje ali bar stoji simetrično.

----------


## S2000

Blazeni ergo baby. Vrijedi svake kiune

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## leonisa

> kad ga jednom vežeš, ne moraš ponovo, ostaviš ga vezano, samo prebaciš preko ramena i zategneš prema potrebi. Meni je sling bio dosta brz i jednostavan, i baš taman za doba kad je dijete bilo veće pa je htjelo čas hodati čas se nositi. Dok je bila skroz mala nosila sam maramu, sling sam tek kasnije nabavila (zapravo sam ga sama sašila na kraju, nije ni teško, samo se treba nabaviti ringove). Marama je već malo kompliciranija za najmeštanje ali bar stoji simetrično.


bas sam to htjela odgovoriti beti3. nakon prvog "oblacenja" mozes poceti gledati video od 1:35  :Smile: 
i potpis na ostatak posta (osim samosivanja  :Grin: )
sling sa starijom mi je bio odlican kad bi iz auta trebala izaci i skociti u ducan. u roku keks je bila unutra, a ja sa slobodnim rukama.
kako sam obozavala maramu i bila mi je, za moja ledja, puno draza brzo sam i ispraksirala kako svezati maramu bez da se vuce po podu i blatu :D
a praksa, vjezbas doma. steknes praksu.
kao i s pelenama, pa iako je puno lakse pustiti djecu bez njih, opet ih stavljamo  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ok ajmo ovako .. Koliko je mei tai kompliciran?  :Grin:  To je već nariktano unutra jel, beba se samo stavi i ništa se ne mora poriktavat ili mora? Ako je jednostavno kupit ću i tu nosiljku, sta sad..

----------


## Zara1

> Ok ajmo ovako .. Koliko je mei tai kompliciran?  To je već nariktano unutra jel, beba se samo stavi i ništa se ne mora poriktavat ili mora? Ako je jednostavno kupit ću i tu nosiljku, sta sad..


nije isto se veže svaki put iznova, ali nije komplicirano
dijete ti je premalo za MT

----------


## Apsu

Ok odustajem, nosit ću ga na rukama i bok haha!

----------


## Zuska

Mei tai je super, mi smo ga koristili, mislim, od četvrtog mjeseca, vrlo ga je lako staviti, odmah ćeš skužiti.

----------


## Apsu

Može se počet koristit kad dijete počne samo držat glavicu jel? Za to nekak i čekam sling, onda ću ga spretnije moć ubacit unutra pa vjerujem da ću uspjet..

----------


## Ginger

E, ja sam si narucila jos jednu nosiljku (to ce mi biti cetvrta haha) u koju moze i skroz mala beba
Vrlo jednostavna za koristenje, beba ima ispravan polozaj i moze se dugo koristiti
Manduca: http://www.manduca-baby-carrier.eu
Narucila sam preko amazona (njemackog)

----------


## tua

i koliko te kostala?
i ja imam maramu obicnu i rastezljivu i sling i meitai, sad me jos vuce da probam i neku s kopcama, ali cu se suzdrzat :Smile: 
po meni je djetetu puno bolje u nosiljci nego da ga nosis na rukama, kad tad ces ga hitit na bok i drzat s jednom rukom a drugom nesto obavljat, a to je bas grozan polozaj za dojence.

----------


## KrisZg

A jeste raspalile po nosiljkama...strana roditeljstva o kojoj se ne prica: nosiljke...buuuuuu sva sam se najezila :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Jesmo totalno skrenule da, ali nije meni lako biti roditelj koji ne zna koristiti sling  :Grin: 

No dobro ajmo nazad na temu- dijete mi još ne spava, teško mi je jako  :Laughing:

----------


## S2000

Sudeci po naslovu, ova tema bi trebala sadrzavati nula postova (nula, ne skoro tisucu)  :Laughing: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

> Jesmo totalno skrenule da, ali nije meni lako biti roditelj koji ne zna koristiti sling 
> 
> No dobro ajmo nazad na temu- dijete mi još ne spava, teško mi je jako


Cuj ovo s slingom treba definitivno na zasebnu temu, ja znam da ce meni trebati :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

> Cuj ovo s slingom treba definitivno na zasebnu temu, ja znam da ce meni trebati


Imaš tih tema milijun
http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?searchid=4928073

----------


## Ginger

tua, 100 eura sa dostavom
Ince, ima ih od 80 do 140 eura + dostava
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/s/ref=is_...prefix=Manduca
Ne znam jel dobar link, tipkam s mobitela

----------


## leonisa

> Može se počet koristit kad dijete počne samo držat glavicu jel?


ne, kasnije.
kad ojacaju ledjni i vratni misici.

btw imas i pouch. on ti je ko lenta, samo se navuce i stavi beba unutra.

----------


## lulu-mama

Nama danas pali lopta  :Smile: 
 Već skakućem pol sata, a švrću krmi.

----------


## Muma

> Jesmo totalno skrenule da, ali nije meni lako biti roditelj koji ne zna koristiti sling 
> 
> No dobro ajmo nazad na temu- dijete mi još ne spava, teško mi je jako


Moj maleni je jučer prvi put odvalio 3 sata dnevnog spavanca - od 11 do 14h. Ostala sam šokirana i stalno provjeravala jel živ  :Laughing:  i ono najgore - nisam znala kud sa sobom nakon toliko vremena nosanja  :Laughing:  Zato je večer bila jaaaako aktivna 
Apropos slinga - evo već je u ladici  :ulje:

----------


## Apsu

Uspjela sam, uspjela!  :Very Happy:  
skuhala sam cijeli rucak! On je mirno spavao naslonjen na mene sa blazenom facicom! To! Zbogom kolica, dobrodošao sling! :D

----------


## Ginger

Tek sas vidim, bravo Apsu !!!

Meni stigla Manduca i mogu samo reci  :Naklon:

----------


## *mamica*

> btw imas i pouch. on ti je ko lenta, samo se navuce i stavi beba unutra.


Pouch je najjednostavniji od svega, samo ga nigdje nisam kod nas vidjela, ja svoje nabavila vani.

Blažen bio, pogotovo za skroz male bebice, položaj im je kao da su u rukama roditelja, začas zaspnu.

I prvo i drugo dijete sam u pouchu nosila sve dok nisu ojačali za mei tai - još jedna sjajna nosiljka. Mislim da se sa maramom i slingom nikako ne bih snašla.

----------


## Carmina406

> Mi imamo nespavaca,oduvijek! Evo sinoc se od 20 do 00 probudio 4puta... Sto da dalje govorim!


Ajme istto...

----------


## Carmina406

Zasto neke bebe spavaju malo, evo moj decko npr. Sa 2mj je spavao gotovo cilu noc vec sa 3ipo finito..budenje nekad 3puta a nekad 33. od 22-9h
Noc jos nekako
ali dan. To je problem 3 puta spava po 20-30min. Sludila sam vise. 
Nista ne stignem ni po kuci jer je stalno na rukama (i u nosiljci)
odavno san odustala od toga da buden savrsena zena,majka,kraljica ali ovo je previse. 
Dojim ga i za sve to krivim dojenje,iskreno ..ali bojin se ako i prestanem da ce stvari ostat iste pa sta cu onda. 
Drugo mi je dijete i povijest se ponavlja. 
problem je ocito u meni

upomoooooc

----------


## željkica

mene opet hvata ludilo opet sam neispavana mali grintav sto puta se budi po noći opet me hvata ona druga strana dođe mi da vrištim  :gaah:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Zasto neke bebe spavaju malo, evo moj decko npr. Sa 2mj je spavao gotovo cilu noc vec sa 3ipo finito..budenje nekad 3puta a nekad 33. od 22-9h
> Noc jos nekako
> ali dan. To je problem 3 puta spava po 20-30min. Sludila sam vise. 
> Nista ne stignem ni po kuci jer je stalno na rukama (i u nosiljci)
> odavno san odustala od toga da buden savrsena zena,majka,kraljica ali ovo je previse. 
> Dojim ga i za sve to krivim dojenje,iskreno ..ali bojin se ako i prestanem da ce stvari ostat iste pa sta cu onda. 
> Drugo mi je dijete i povijest se ponavlja. 
> problem je ocito u meni
> 
> upomoooooc


Ne vjerujem da je "problem" u tebi, niti u dojenju, niti u djetetu/djeci. 
Vjerujem da jednostavno imas djecu koja trebaju pomoc u zaspivanju, vecu potrebu za tvojom blizinom i koliko god ti sada bilo tesko, proci ce i razdoblje nosenja i nespavanja i rezultat ce biti zadovoljno i sigurno, samostalno dijete, zeljno istrazivanja i ucenja zivota.

I ja imam 9-mjesecnog slabog spavaca koji je volio biti na rukama, a sada samo pici i istrazuje, lud je kad mora biti u rukama vani (jer je mokro), i dnevna spavanja pomalo idu na bolje (1x1,5-2 h i 1x45 min)...

----------


## Muma

Moj odspava kroz dan cca 2-3 puta po 10 minuta. Ali...od 19/20h do 5/6h jedno ili nijedno buđenje  :Very Happy:  Draže mi je to nego da mi se budi kroz noć sto puta. I dalje ne stignem ništa kroz dan napraviti osim njega zabavljati, samo što više ne traži stalno na ruke nego voli viper, a hoće mi i ležati pa da ga zabavljam igračkama. Čak ga uspijem i u stanu staviti u kolica i malo vozikati. Eto, ide na bolje  :Smile: 
*željkica* a valjda ponovno neka faza, bit će bolje  :Love:

----------


## Apsu

Ajme Muma, i jel spava onda dalje nakon buđenja?
Moj i dalje ide spavat u ponoc i prvo budenje je u 4  :Rolling Eyes:  
I po danu ima 2 spavanja po sat vremena..
Al ajde, bar smo ga naucili da sam zaspi, nema vise egzibicija  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Moja nema ni ritma ni reda  :Laughing: 
Nekad zaspe u 19h, nekad u 23h
Spava 5-6 sati pa brzinski pociki, onda opet spi 2-3 sata pa opet brzinski pociki i opet 2-3 sata
Tek je onda budjenje i opet je brzo pospana

----------


## Carmina406

Da bar noc lici na nesto valjda bi imala vise snage. Sinoc npr.a i mnoge druge veceri se od 9-12 probudio 4 puta. Ni u snovima najludim se neda prebacit u svoj krevetic. Tako da ja spavam izmedu bebca (8mj) i cure(3ipo) na krevetu od 160cm. Meni ostane valjda 30cm u sredini. 

Jutros smo se probudili i pocelo je kaoticno spremanje jer on vristi dok ja spremim sebe i curu. To mi je najteze od svega. Kaos. Onda kava vani ???? Kava,hm ..doslovno je progutam

Da mi moji ne zive blizu valjda bi pukla

Na kavi s dvi prije zali se jedna: Cura(3mj) se sinoc probudila 2 puta

Ja u shock..u , jel se ti salis, imaj milosti plizz

Al dobro me nasmijala

Uglavnom svega sam svjesna..tako je kako je..ja sam jedna prekrasna pozrtvovna super majka s obzirom na situaciju koju "toleriram" i kolko nemogu podnit da mi dica placu pa nosam i sl.

Znam,proci ce..do tad cu kukat i zalit..malo mi je lakse  :Sad: 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Al zato po danu bas i nece, nema bas nikakvog reda
Spava joj se, uspava s na cici i za 15 minuta je opet budna...i tak sto puta  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kad je takav dan, onda i za noc tesko zaspe, a ne moze vise gledati...
Tak je bilo jucer, tri sata mi je navlacila cice, ne cikila, bas navlacila
Onda sam ja popi... otisla iz sobe i rekla muzu: evo ti duda i kcer, briga me kako cete  :Laughing: 
I za 15 minuta mi bilo zao pa sam se vratila u sobu i prepustila joj sise na nemilost  :lool:

----------


## Carmina406

Ovo za požrtvovnu super majku je naravno šala..najradije bi da nemoram davat toliko sebe

Maca papucarica hvala

----------


## Ginger

Carmina, ako pomaze, samo ti kukaj
Ps- shvatila sam da je sala

----------


## željkica

Muma baš mi je drago da ste se donekle doveli u red pogotovo ponoći,koliko je lakše kad nema sto buđenja po noći,ja sam danas koma grintava i svašta i još je vrime loše......uf baš sam bzv kakva majka!

----------


## Muma

*Apsu* nema više spavanja nakon jutarnjeg buđenja  :No-no:  Ali nema veze, noć mi je najvažnija  :Smile:  Jedino imamo problem s tim eventualno jednim noćnim buđenjem - ako se probudi to su onda drame. Ja kažem da on spava a želudac se probudi. Dakle - plakanje, vikanje, bacanje... sa zatvorenim očima. Treba mi 15 minuta da ga probudim i da počne jesti...nosim ga najprije na svjetlo, pjevam mu glasnije...svašta izvodimo  :gaah:  I ne, nije stvar u nekom lošem snu...u tom slučaju se smiri vrlo brzo čim ga uzmem i stisnem k sebi. 
*Ginger*, *željkica* da, osjeti se ta promjena vremena. Moj jede manje, nije baš zainteresiran. I umorniji je, a naravno da ne može spavati, pa onda plače.

----------


## željkica

ovdje se dugo nije pisalo znači da sve štima ,niko ne kuka  :lool:  nitko nije nervozan ,baš mi je drago da je tako!(ili smo možda otupili)

----------


## lulu-mama

Sve stima  :Grin:  Navikli se mi na njih (bebe) i njihov temeperament, a i oni na nas.

----------


## Apsu

Bome sve štima  :Grin:  
sjećam se kad sam digla ovu temu iz prašine i požalila se, a za tjedan dana ja i beba postali najbolji prijatelji  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Štima štima  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

jupi  :Very Happy:  mi se još mučimo sa spavanjem!

----------


## Muma

Aha, da...i mi se mučimo sa spavanjem...spava čitavu noć  :Embarassed:  što u njegovom smislu znači od 19h do 5h i rekla je pedica buduti ga...sad s 4.mjeseca.

----------


## lulu-mama

Zasto ga morate buditi Muma? 
Mi se mucimo sa uspavljivanjem i budjenjem. U oba slucaja place kao lud. Covjek ne voli promjene stanja  :lool:

----------


## Apsu

I mi se mucimo sa spavanjem da.. Nece spavat prije ponoci  :Rolling Eyes:  al bar čorim do 10 ujutro  :Laughing:

----------


## lulu-mama

Mi imamo ritam od 21-7. Sa 4 buđenja/sisanja između. prije je bilo 3. Ne znam zakaj sad češće hoće jesti tijekom noći.  :Undecided: 
Baš bi htjela to prorojediti.

----------


## Apsu

Mi njupamo oko pol 12 zadnje prije spavanja i onda u 6 pa u 9 i dizemo se u 10.. Super zapravo, sam kaj mi vecer s dragim fali..

----------


## Ginger

> Mi imamo ritam od 21-7. Sa 4 buđenja/sisanja između. prije je bilo 3. Ne znam zakaj sad češće hoće jesti tijekom noći. 
> Baš bi htjela to prorojediti.


Pocela si raditi? Vjerojatno zato

Apsu, pa nemoj se ni truditi, s vremenom ce pomicati na ranije, bitno da spava

Moja ok spava po noci, al po danu nula bodova
Danas ukupno 15 minuta i to ne u komadu, a da nije sa sisom u ustima

----------


## željkica

baš mi je drago zbog svih vas da sve štima i da spavate nadam se da ćemo i mi uskoro imat mirnije noći!

----------


## mishekica

Zdravo!

Imam potrebu nešto reći. Zapravo, jako puno svega reći. Kome se ne da čitati, nek ne komentira. Mrzim kad netko letimično pročita pa onda izvodi kojekakve zaključke.

Sudjelovala sam na ovoj temi prošle godine. Zadnji post sam napisala kad mi je djevojčica bila 4 mjeseca. Pročitala sam sve što ste otada napisale i naprosto sam osjetila potrebu da reagiram jer je napisano toliko... svega... da mi je... ne znam... došlo da vrištim?

Imam jako zahtjevno iliti potrebito dijete od 15 mjeseci. U tih zadnjih 15 mjeseci naslušala sam se svakakvih savjeta o odgoju, plaču, uspavljivanju, hranjenju, dojenju, nošenju, guranju, cupkanju, skakanju, šuškanju, motanju, obavljanju kućanskih poslova jednom rukom i tako dalje. Ja sam tu čak i poprilično tolerantna pa sve te gluposti mogu poslušati sa smješkom. Moj muž nije. Kaže da mu svi ti pametni ljudi, i doktori i psiholozi i iskusni roditelji, mogu beep beep jer nam nijedan savjet nije djelovao. Svi su prepametni i samo znaju pričati, a nitko nam nije nikako konkretno pomogao, odn. nijedan od svih tih pametnih savjeta nije bio nimalo upotrebljiv i primjenjiv na naše dijete. Neću se baš 100 % složiti s njim zato što on zapravo nije pročitao nijednu knjigu o djeci, ali kad se sve zbroji i oduzme - u velikoj mjeri ima pravo.

Meni je prošlih 15 mjeseci bilo strašno. Strašno. Prestrašno. Grozno. O silnoj sreći i ljubavi prema djetetu neću govoriti jer to nije upitno pa se o tome nema ni što puno raspravljati. Za svaki slučaj napominjem i da mi je curica jako pametna i lijepa, ako netko misli da je možda tu negdje problem. Ipak, bilo mi je prenaporno. I još uvijek jest. Možda je najvažnije napomenuti da sam patila od poslijeporođajne depresije. Je li teška ili ne, teško mi reći jer ne znam kakve su bile druge, a nisam potražila ni stručnu pomoć. Ispočetka sam puno pisala po forumu. Koristila sam svaki trenutak koji je dijete provelo spavajući (na meni ili oko mene), da bih pisala po forumu, da bih pokušala naći nekakvu utjehu, razumijevanje i sl. Ponekad sam to nalazila. Recimo, kad čitam Zuskine postove, ponekad bih se mogla zakleti da govori o mom životu. Storma isto. Ali neke druge forumašice su me znale toliko izluđivati svojim komentarima da sam naprosto odustala od foruma. Na taj sam način vjerojatno ostala bez zadnje prilike da se ispušem i da me netko razumije. Ti komentari (valjda) nisu bili napad na mene, ali su me strašno izluđivale te žene koje su tako dobro posložene u glavi i koje imaju beskrajno razumijevanje za svoju djecu, muža, svekrvu i ostale. Ja nemam. Ne znam kako svatko od vas shvaća ovaj forum i ljude koji se kriju iza drugih nickova. Možda vam je baš super pokazati se boljim od nekog. Možda vam je baš super nekoga spustiti. Možda vam je baš veliko zadovoljstvo kad vidite da je netko "gori" roditelj od vas. A možda i nije. Možda ste najdobronamjernija bića koja postoje. Ali vi ne znate kako se ono što pišete može reflektirati na druge ljude. Ja sam jedna od tih koja je (bila) jako loše i kojoj je očajnički trebala pomoć, a umjesto pomoći sam samo čitala kako je beba sad najvažnija i kako je sve to predivno i čudesno... i onda sam se osjećala još gore. Jer je sve predivno i čudesno, a ja sam čudovište koje u tom ne uživa. Ne mislim na sve vas ovdje, nego na par ljudi koji su mi osobito dizali živce. Ima i onih čiji su me postovi tješili, ali to je bilo kratkog vijeka. Trebalo mi je nešto jače od toga. Ni sama ne znam što. Nije mi trebalo druženje s drugim mamama. To me redovito samo bacalo u očaj. Nisam tip koji se sprijateljuje u šetnjama, parkićima, ispred zgrade (ili u liftu), preko foruma. Znam da sam čudna, ali teško mi je to.

Što mi se sve promijenilo u životu u zadnjih 15 mjeseci? Pa, premorena sam, iscrpljena, neuhranjena (indeks tjelesne mase mi je pao na 17), nabildana, živčana, razvila teški gastritis, a još sam i na rubu razvoda. S jednom sam prijateljicom prestala komunicirati. Na moje kukanje kako mi dijete previše sisa otkad sam se vratila na posao i naprosto se ne mogu odmoriti, odgovorila sa: "Ha, pa tko ti je kriv. Trebala si je odbiti od sise prije povratka na posao. Kako sam ja svog... Ja sam ga lijepo naučila da zaspi ležeći, bez sise u ustima i sad mi je super. Sama si kriva." Da, ja glupača nastavila dojiti dijete nakon godine dana.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ej, ne samo to, ja svoju dojim hodajući i uspavljujem je tako. Zamisli, meni nije palo na pamet pokušati je uspavati na bilo koji drugi način. Jer meni je zapravo super nositi 10 kg prikačenih na cicu.  :cupakosu:  I kad smo već kod spavanja i uspavljivanja... NEMA pomoći. Ništa nam nije djelovalo. Osim bijelog šuma, ali meni je već muka od toga. Cura ima 15 mjeseci, a mi je moramo nositi da zaspi i još uvijek koristimo šum. Da poludiš! OK, ima dana kad zaspi ležeći kraj mene, NA CICI. Nije da je svaki dan ovako... ali još nije prestalo. DOKAD, pitam se??? I onda opet čitam ove pametne mame koje su svoje naučile ovako ili onako... pa se opet posvađam s mužem jer on smatra da smo ipak pogriješili jer su nam "svi lijepo govorili", a mi nismo slušali... nego smo bili debili koji nose svoje dijete... I još sam je uspavljivala na cici. Kokoš.
Zahladila sam i odnose s drugom bliskom prijateljicom jer sam joj, prije nego će roditi, ispričala kako je meni bilo teško, da bih je pripremila na to i da bih joj rekla da može računati na moje razumijevanje i pomoć ako joj zatreba, a ona me, nakon što je rodila, izvijestila kako je njoj "baš super" i kako joj je "sve super" i kako ona "nema nikakvih problema" i "ne treba joj ničija pomoć". Ono, jeij za tebe. Ja sam, očito, nesposobna.
Ide mi na živce i poznanica koja uz svoje dijete stigne sve pospremiti i "skuhati mužu ručak", a ja jedva stignem skuhati djetetu.
A da ne govorim na koliko nerazumijevanje nailazim kod svojih prijatelja koji još nemaju djecu. Ja sam naprosto grozna spodoba koja se žali na svoje dijete. Jer svi drugi njihovi prijatelji koji imaju djecu su super sretni, zadovoljni i zahvalni na tome. Eto, koliko ljudi uopće ne mogu imati djecu, a ja se tu nešto žalim...

Naravno, pokušavala sam biti savršena. Uspjela sam u dojenju, platnenim pelenama, inzistiranju na autosjedalici (uza svo njeno vrištanje), dohrani po Rodinim preporukama, znakovnom jeziku, provođenju AP-a u velikoj mjeri, puštanju bebe da se normalno motorički razvija (btw, na temi o motoričkom razvoju mi je jedna stručna osoba napisala da je patološki da moja beba od 4 mjeseca pokušava puzati, a ona je s 5 mjeseci STVARNO propuzala), puštanju da istražuje i uči na sve moguće načine... ali mene je to sve skupa dotuklo i nisam imala podršku kakva mi je trebala. Ne bih sad o svom odnosu s mužem. On je divan otac i puno je toga preuzeo na sebe, ali me nije dovoljno podržavao u nekim mojim odlukama i željama i zato smo se nas dvoje previše udaljili. Toliko previše da nisam sigurna želim li to spašavati.
No, nisam se mogla pomiriti s tim neredom svuda naokolo. Naprosto me živcira. Nije savršeno pospremljeno. Ponekad nije uopće pospremljeno. Prihvatila sam da je to tako i ne lomim se da to dovedem u red. ALI ME BESKRAJNO ŽIVCIRA i primjećujem svaku sitnicu koja nije na svom mjestu. I nije tu čak ni riječ samo o djetetu, već i mom mužu i mami, koja mi sad čuva dijete. Naprosto ostavljaju stvari gdje i kako stignu jer, eto, trče za djetetom pa ne stignu razmišljati gdje što ide.

Mogu se samo gorko nasmijati kad čitam vaše savjete - ne da su oni nužno loši, ali nama ne djeluju i nikad nisu. Možda nekom drugom hoće.
Kakav Božji sling, marama, nosiljka... kakav viper, kakva kolica, kakva vožnja autom, kakvo obavljanje ikakvog posla s djetetom na ruci (ne da nisam probala i ne da nisam povremeno nešto uspjela, ali globalno to s ovim djetetom NE IDE)... kakvo stavljanje budnog djeteta u krevet, kakvo ležanje pokraj nje dok ne zaspi, kakvo Božje ustajanje pola sata prije djeteta... ????????????? Ma nema toga i to s ovom NE IDE. Istina je da ona danas ima dosta predvidljiv ritam spavanja i da spava skoro pa dovoljno, ali mučan je i trnovit put bio do tu. Imamo i mi svoju "strategiju" koju mogu podijeliti s vama pa da nekom drugom možda dođe zlo od mog pametovanja.  :Smile: 

Možda mi je najviše od svega pomoglo jedno predavanje u Centru prirodno roditeljstvo, gdje sam shvatila da moja djevojčica doista spada u skupinu zahtjevne djece, po sva tri kriterija i da zbilja nisam ja ništa kriva. No, s druge sam strane naučila i gdje sam pogriješila pa se osjećam dvostruko gore zbog toga. Da ne bi netko pomislio da reklamiram ovaj Centar i da sam neki njihov sljedbenik - ne, nisam. Preskupi su mi da bih upisala cijeli tečaj. Na kraju krajeva, ni oni mi, opet, nisu dali nijedan konkretan odgovor. No, kod njih sam naučila ono čemu se neki od vas ovdje silno čude - da, bebe ponekad trebaju plakati zato jer im se plače, naprosto moraju preraditi svoje emocije i moraju naučiti kako se to radi, a mi pritom ne trebamo šuškati, cupkati i umirivati, već samo nositi, maziti i biti prisutni, da bebica zna da je sigurna i da se može prepustiti svojim osjećajima. Imate članak na njihovoj stranici pa si pročitajte, za slučaj da sam nešto krivo prenijela.

Ne znam zašto, ali imala sam potrebu sve ovo napisati. Znam da je konfuzno, ali tako se i osjećam.

I još nešto za kraj... Nije tema, ali je to nešto što me "svrbi" već duže vrijeme. Bili smo raspravljali o djeci koja se ne žele voziti u AS pa su neke od vas komentirale da se djeca naprosto moraju naučiti na to i bok. Ako je vožnja nužna, odn. "nevožnja" nije opcija, neka vrišti dok ne stignemo, bitno da je siguran. Ja se s tim apsolutno slažem i nema šanse da je izvadim van, koliko god vrištala. Jedino me zanima po čemu je to točno drugačije od cry-out metode. OK, tu dijete neće biti sigurno ako ga uzmeš na ruke. Doma hoće. Ali, znate što, dijete to NE ZNA. Ne može razumjeti da ga u autu ne smijete držati u naručju i za mene je to puštanje da plače tijekom vožnje apsolutno jednako loše kao ostavljanje u krevetu da samo zaspi.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je ovo tvoje super post

Nisam jos pisala tu,al nekad se osjecam kao alien jer mi je tesko. Koga god znam s djecom,svima je super i divno i krasno. Ili je to maska za javnost?

Njegov prvi mjesec mi je bio tezak. Muke s dojenjem,slabo dobivanje na tezini, privikavanje na nespavanje... pa manje vremena za neke stvari,za solo druzenje s muzem... 
Tek sad pocinjem uzivati. Al ima i napornih dana. 

Jos i sad se znam rasplakati na gluposti,kad sam frustrirana,kad muz nesto kaze/napravi,ali mislim da ti hormoni malo popustaju

----------


## Carmina406

Mishekica nemam savjet jer nemam ni za sebe nijedan pametan. Sve potpisujem,sve razumjem. Tako je kako je. 

Dok se ne promjeni ne bolje,ja cu i dalje kukat po forumu jer mi je tako lakše,ko ga šiša.

Drži se 

Sve potpisujem

Uz dodatak da je meni isto tako bilo s mm,al pronasli smo ponovo ljubav,podrsku jedno za drugo. Isto zelim i tebi od srca


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Mishekica mogu misliti koliko ti je naporno slušati tuđe savjete kad kod tvog djeteta nista nije upalilo, i nisam sad sigurna dal si ljuta na savjete upucene tebi, ili na to što se mi ovdje savjetujemo..

Mene je puno savjeta spasilo. Sling je najbolja stvar koju imam, mali se odma smiri i zaspi stisnut uz mene. "Naucila" sam ga i da sam zaspi, malo ga nosimo i stavimo budnog u krevet, ugasimo svjetlo i on spava. I to je odlicno, jer nije ovisan o meni kad ide spavat. U as je miran i smije se ili zaspi. A pazi sad ovo- od rođenja ga svi stalno nosimo po rukama, uspavljivali ga na rukama, stalno smo ga nosili, a on sad vise voli biti na krevetu i brbljat s nama nego na rukama. 

To je do karaktera djeteta a ne kako se postupa s djetetom. Kod vecine pali sling, kolica , lopta, mazenje i normalno da ce ti ljudi dati takav savjet. Kao sto rekoh, mene su neki savjeti spasili jer sam od nezadovoljnog djeteta dobila sretno dijete. Ali, ja sam imala srece, i puno drugih je imalo srece. Sigurno ti nitko nije htio nista lose nego su ti zeljeli pomoc. Barem je eto, bijeli sum kolko tolko pomogao..
Zao mi je sto nista drugo nije upalilo, al sigurno ce ti se sve ovo vratiti kad dijete jos malo naraste  :Smile:  

I nadam se da cete se ti i suprug tada ponovno zbliziti kad cete imati vise energije jedan za drugog. Eto, ja i dragi smo se udaljili a imamo dobro dijete. Samo se jos navikavamo na njega. I on je dosta grijesio i jos grijesi pa sam ja ljuta a njemu je sve ovo cudno ko i meni. I ja grijesim naravno . A da imam zahtjevno dijete morali bi biti stvarno jaki da odrzimo brak jer nismo vise one osobe od prije djeteta. 

U svakom slucaju zelim ti jos puno snage i živaca  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Mishekica, dug ti je post  :Smile: 
vidim da ti nije lako  :Love: 
ako si stvarno bolovala od ppd, bolje da si tražila stručnu pomoć nego odgovore na forumu, ljudi daju savjete koji su njima pomogli, no ne može ti nitko dati univerzalan odgovor kad ga nema
ili još bolje da si - ako ikako možeš - uzela tu i tamo plaćenu pomoćnicu (ja prva ne bih mogla zbog financija, pa nemoj misliti da mislim kako je to lako)
ili da ti je tm umjesto pametovanja preuzeo dijete na sat vremena dok se ti odmoriš, pa makar ti ne odobravala sve njegove metode odgoja

ukratko, nema smisla da se ubijaš, ako je dijete toliko zahtjevno učini što moraš





> Ne može razumjeti da ga u autu ne smijete držati u naručju i za mene je to puštanje da plače tijekom vožnje apsolutno jednako loše kao ostavljanje u krevetu da samo zaspi.


osvrnut ću se na ovo
moje je dijete užasno vrištalo u as - osim ako ne bi uspjeli pogoditi kad joj je doba za spavanje, derala se cijelim putem
i tako svaki put
jednom joj je i pjena izbila na usta
put od sat vremena mogao je trajati cijeli dan ako smo se zaustavljali da je izvadimo i smirimo, jer bi opet plakala kad bi je vratili u as
i na kraju sam radila što ne bih preporučila drugima - izvadila je iz as i podojila u vožnji da zaspi pa vezala - kasnije sam naučila nagnuti se nad nju i podojiti je dok je vezana - što je također opasno, jer ako auto zakoči, moje tijelo je može prignječiti i nanjeti joj ozljede
ali to je sve rizik - ako se dogodi sudar ili naglo kočenje, znamo što se može dogoditi

razlika između cry outa je u tome što sam, dok se ona derala, ja bila uz nju, smirivala, pjevala, govorila joj, koliko sam god mogla, tako da je netko uz nju - cry out je ostavljanje djeteta samog u sobi i ne obraćanje pažnje na plač - i to samo iz razloga da dijete "nauči samo spavati" a ne iz sigurnosnih razloga

no da mi netko ispriča tvoju priču i kaže da je na kraju pribjegao toj metodi, ne bih mogla osuđivati

jer nismo savršeni, činimo što možemo

ova mi je tvoja rečenica također bitna 


> No, s druge sam strane naučila i gdje sam pogriješila pa se osjećam dvostruko gore zbog toga.


jasno i glasno - svaki roditelj u nečem griješi
nitko nije savršen, ali se trudimo biti što bolji, to je dovoljan razlog da budemo ponosni na sebe

zašto bi te pogađali komentari na forumu ili prijateljica koje nisu u tvojoj koži? Taj dio moraš riješiti sama sa sobom.

moja je također puno plakala
i na kraju sam mogla činiti samo to što su ti rekli na predavanju - nositi, umirivati, biti uz nju, ali što god činila nije pomagalo
dok nije narasla
pa je jedini savjet koji bih mogla dati - čekati dok ne prođe

mogu reći da mi je nekad pomogla ljuljačka, nekad marama, što ne znači da će pomoći tebi
i da nije većina mog života tih dana bio potpun kaos  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Mishekica  :Love: 
Žao mi je što sve ovo čitam, potpisala bih mnoge stvari, ali neke ne bih jer sam ih drukčije riješila. 

Prvo, reći ću ti da je nama s prema godini i pol počelo ići lakše, kako je motorički postala spretnija i kako je sve više počela pričati. Postala je sve suradljivija (tada sam shvatila da su se sva nosanja i pričanja isplatila), vrlo razumna (sve joj se može dokazati i objasniti), s 2. godine je prestala je urlati u AS, i počela je (ah, napokon) spavati. Ostala je tvrdoglava u stvarima za koje zapne, ali to je na nama da shvatimo kad ipak moramo popustiti i kad je njoj nešto važno. I dalje traži uključenost, pažnju, objašnjenja...znamo imati jako napornih dana, ali daleko je to od onog urlanja i potrebe za vječitim pokretom prve godine. 
Tako da, eto, nadam se da će i vama postati lakše. 

Tvoja curka je sad postala velika na nosanje za uspavljivanje. To ti govorim jer smo i mi imali slučaj da se uspavljivala ili nosanjem ili ležanjem na cici. Onog trenutka kad sam je prestala dojiti, odbila sam je nosati, malo je isplakala, ali u principu, naučila je zaspati uz mene ležeći...s tim da sam do prije mjesec dana pjevala svaku večer. No, bake je još uspavljuju nosanjem, jer ona tako želi, ali to je njihov problem za koji sam im rekla kako da ga riješe. 
Dakle, curka ti je dovoljno velika da shvati da si ti kraj nje, da ležite jedna pored druge, i da ona mora zaspati i da je više nećeš nosati jer je teška. Bunit će se i plakati, ali to više nije onaj bespomoćan plač, već plač protesta zbog uskraćivanja nečeg što je njoj lijepo. A bit će joj lijepo i ovako. Dakle, prevelika je za nosanje, izdrži plakanje tu jednu noć i pokušaj plakanja druge noći, riješit će se brže nego očekuješ. Nije to cry out, ti si kraj nje, maziš je i govoriš joj...

Meni je isto smetao nered, bila sam na rubu, ne znam jesam li bila u depresiji ili samo u baby bluesu, ali plakala sam na balkonu svaki dan. Onda sam našla tetu čistačicu koja i dalje dolazi dvaput tjedno i koja mi je donijela mir i vrijeme za curu, kad bi teta došla, mi smo obavezno išle u šetnju i vratile se u čisto i speglano. Znam da si to mnogi ne mogu priušiti, nije da i mi imamo ne znam kakve viškove, ali procijenila sam da je omjer onoga što platim i onoga što dobijem, nešto što nam treba da ne bismo dane provodili u predbacivanju i grintanju, a vikende u čišćenju. Ne znam možete li si to priušiti, ali za tvoj dobro - barem smanji malo standarde. Ja jesam. Ne svjesno i namjerno, ali smanjili su se. Prvih par mjeseci nakon poroda, sve u stanu morao je biti pod špagom, a sad je daleko od toga i ne smeta mi. Došla sam do toga...nekako. Pokušaj se opustiti...sve će biti u redu, bio stan uredan ili ne. Otpusti to, nebitno je. 

I mi smo znali imati neke teške trenutke. Da moj dragi nije beskrajno tolerantna i dobra osoba i da mu nije jako stalo do mene, možda više ni ne bismo bili zajedno. Jer sam ja u tom nekom pomračenju od njega već bila zatražila ozbiljan razgovor u kojem sam mu najavila da se stvari moraju popraviti ili ja /mi odlazimo. Iskreno, sad se ne sjećam u čemu je bio problem, ali znam da sam bila užasno osjetljiva i premorena i da sam bila spremna na sve. I mi smo se znali pitati, gdje smo pogriješili. Pa smo vrtili film u nazad...i uvijek bismo došli do zaključka...jedino što smo mogli drukčije napraviti je lomiti ju. Puštati da urla. A to nam se i s udaljene perspektive čini jednako pogrešno, kao i tada kad je ona bila mala bespomoćna tvrdoglava glasna urlatorica, naš mali paketić s karakterom od prvog dana. Pokušaj proraditi na odnosu s dragim, malo više pričajte, malo se više grlite, neka dijete vidi da se grlite. Kad premorenost prođe, bit će lakše. Mnogi se rastanu u prvoj godini života jer ne mogu podnijeti promjene, teško je to... Ali stvari se promijene, vjeruj mi. 

Što se tiče foruma, razumijem te. Da nije bilo nekoliko forumašica koje su me tješile i koje su uvijek imale volje napisati svoje iskustvo pa sam znala da ipak nisam prolupala, bilo bi mi stoput gore. A s druge strane, bilo je trenutaka kad sam dobila vrlo otrovne komentare da sam pomislila istog trenutka otići. Ipak, velika je vjerojatnost da sam među svojim postovima i ja bila ta koja nekad nekog povrijedila i da je nekome bilo teško zbog mene, pa ne mogu reći da je forum crno-bijela stvar. Pisana je to komunikacija, treba nekad nešto progutati. 

O da, i još nešto. Kažeš, pokušala si biti savršena. To je najveća zamka za mlade mame. Prvo i osnovno što su nam na radionicama Rastimo zajedno tupili je - nema savršenih roditelja! Svi roditelji griješe. I to je istina. Potrebni su kompromisi. Ponekad znaš da ne možeš odraditi najbolju opciju za svoje dijete zato što je to loša opcija za tebe. Dijete će biti sretnije ako ima sretnu mamu i sretne roditelje, neovisno o pelenema, kolicima, trajanju dojenja i kvaliteti dohrane. 
Ja sam isto pokušala biti roditelj koji pokušava dati ono što sam procijenila da je najbolje za svoje dijete često podcjenjujući vlastite potrebe i želje. I da, gledala sam krivo sve te mame po parku koje su djecama davale bočice, dude, smokije...i dan danas u sebi pomislim, gle i kolutam očima u sebi... Ali, znaš što - ta naša djeca na kraju ispadnu više-manje slična, smiju se, igraju se zajedno, radoznala su...i očito je da je svima stalo do te svoje djece i da ti smokiji i dude nisu granica određivanja dobar/loš roditelj. Da se razumijemo, sve bih slično odradila i s drugim djetetom, ali bila bih u sebi manje osuđujuća, manje rezolutna da nešto smije ili ne smije jer će se, ne znam, nešto loše desiti... Neće. 

Dijete koje odrasta uz majku ili oca koju prezahtjevni prema sebi, koji ne poštuju vlastite potrebe i stalno ugađaju djetetu, nema dobar uzor. Dobar uzor su roditelji koji drži do potreba svoje djece, ali drže i do svojih potreba. Djeca od nas uče gledajući nas kako živimo, a manje ono što im pričamo. Imaj to na umu. Čini nešto i za sebe, čini nešto što te veseli, gledajući te kako uživaš, i dijete će uživati. Možda sad ne stigneš, ali vremenom će ti se osloboditi prostor i vrijeme i imaj na umu da je dijete zaslužilo gledati sretnu i zadovoljnu mamu. I zdravu mamu. Ja sam od prošlog ljeta do zime dizala imunitet, osjećala sam se toliko iscrpljeno kao nikad u životu. Trebali su mi mjeseci. Pazi na zdravlje, pregledaj si krvnu sliku, uzmi suplemente, šetaj, vježbaj...Bit će ti bolje. 

U svakom slučaju, ono što ti mogu ponuditi je da ti pošaljem knjigu The Fussy Baby Book od Searsa, to je knjiga o zahtjevnoj djeci i meni je bilo žao što je nisam imala te naše prve godine, ali ipak mi je drago da sam je kasnije pročitala. Mogu ti poslati i materijale s UNICEF-ove radionice "Rastimo zajedno", ima korisnih savjeta, mada ako si čitala dosta knjiga, onda u principu ništa novo nećeš saznati, ali ok je imati za podsjetnik. Javi mi se na pp ako želiš.

I drži se. I piši. Baš te briga  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Mishekica  :Heart: 

Jako mi je žao zbog svega kroz što prolaziš. Ipak, voljela bih ti napisati neke stvari uz rizik da ćeš me proglasiti bezosjećajnom, da te napadam i slično. Moje osobno mišljenje jest da mnoge stvari shvaćaš preosobno - tipa savjete i mišljenja forumašica, ono što ti prijateljice govore. Nitko ne želi TEBE proglasiti lošom majkom, nesposobnom ili bilo što, nego ti drugi žele izreći svoje iskustvo da bi možda mogla nešto naučiti iz toga.

Druga stvar, sjećam se da sam ti pisala na ovoj temi - ne da mi se sada tražiti svoj post, i da sam ti dala nekoliko prijedloga iz vlastitog iskustva za koje mislim da bi možda mogle i upaliti kod tebe (a možda i ne bi, ali vrijedi pokušati) - i na većinu si mi odgovorila NE, jednostavno jer ste ti i suprug tako odlučili i gotovo. Mislim da je jedna od tih stvari bila i co-sleeping, nije bitno sada.

Ono što ti želim reći jeste ovo - previše stvari uzimaš i shvaćaš osobno, a ujedno se i previše kritiziraš i previše si predbacuješ. Nemoj odbacivati druge ljude - svog supruga, svoje prijateljice. Nikada u životu ne možeš imati dovoljno ljudi koji te vole i koji bi ti mogli pomoći. A za svaki odnos je potreban trud i rad na njemu.

Meni osobno su knjige o roditeljstvu, a i ovaj forum, jako puno pomogle, ali ja sam opet iz svega izabrala ono što odgovara meni i mom djetetu, da oboje budemo zadovoljni. Pa ako je to bila vožnja u kolicima umjesto non stop nošenja, spavanje svatko u svom krevetu umjesto u zajedničkom, prestanak dojenja nakon godine dana... što onda? Roditeljstvo je ponekad i osjećaj, nije sve u pravilima.

I svatko je od nas i pogriješio. Ja sam bila uvjerena sa prvim djetetom da sve savršeno radim, pa sam opet s drugim bila pametnija i uvidjela neke greške koje sam činila. Sa trećim ću možda biti još pametnija. Dušo draga, roditeljstvo se, nažalost, sastoji i od pokušaja i pogrešaka. Da ne bi mislila da ti popujem i pravim se boljim roditeljem od tebe, nije tako. I ja sam svog sina rodila sa velikim teretom na duši i isto sam se znala osjećati izgubljeno i kao da ne činim ništa dobro. Znala sam i zovnuti svoju psihologinju u trenucima kada nisam znala kojim smjerom ići. Ali, nekako mislim, dok god se propitujemo i trudimo, dovoljno smo dobri roditelji svojoj djeci.

Jesi li razmišljala o tome da potražiš stručnu pomoć radi ppd-a i svega kako se osjećaš, čisto da znaš što i kako dalje?

----------


## *mamica*

I ustvari, sada tek vidim da je Zuska napisala sve što sam ja htjela i mislila reći, eh... potpisujem Zusku  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

*lulu-mama* rekla je pedica da je to predug period između hranjenja, i da je mogao dobiti kojih 100g više. A dobio je 3800g u 4 mjeseca. 
*mishekica* ja te razumijem i šaljem zagrljaj! Napisala sam da kod nas sve štima, jer u odnosu na početak, sad je super - nemamo problema s bolovima, bolestima, kakanjima itd. ALI, jedva čekam da malo naraste jer još uvijek velikim djelom funkcioniram kao i ti - dok muž ne dođe s posla nema ništa osim bavljenja s djetetom jer tako on diktira. Nema kuhanja ručka, spremanja, čišćenja... jer on traži konstantno i konstantno zabavljanje. Sad kad je ovo grozno vrijeme i vjetar pa ne idemo van, krv mi pije na slamčicu - samo cendra i svake aktivnosti mu je 5 minuta dosta. A igračke ga uopće ne interesiraju...ma koje zvečke i slična zvrndala. Iskreno, slatki su takvi malecki, ali da mi je genijalno, nije. Koliko puta poželim da ne živimo sami, da imam nekog za popričat prije 16h dok ne dođe mm.

----------


## lulu-mama

Mishekica, lijep post. 
U puno toga sto si napisala sam prepoznala sebe i svoju situaciju.
Nemam sto pametno napisati sto drugi vec nisu. Nemam sto reci, a da ne zvuci kao popovanje.

Prije nego je nas E dosao, imala sam ideju kako cu ga odgajati. AP, odgovarati na sve njegove potrebe, biti 100% posvecena, nikad duda, ma imala sam 100 ideja. No brzo je krenulo drugacije. Od stalnog plakanja, ja i mm smo bili neispavani, na izmaku snaga, zivcani zombiji. I onda smo otkrili cari cry-out metode. Taj osjecaj nemocnosti da dijete umiris, i osjecaja krivice sto ga ostavis da place. I nemislim da je to dobra metoda. Nikad je nikom ne bi preporucila. No meni je pomogla. Pomogla mi je ideja da nije strasno, da nisam nemajka ako mi dijete place. Bila sam luda i trazila i strucnu pomoc po svuda, vodili malog na razne terapije, kod raznih strucnjaka. Kad se tog sad sjetim smijesno mi dodje. Ja i mm se ismijavamo jedan drugome na tu temu. 
To plakanje i pustiti ga da place mi je rak-rana, ali ja ne znam kako (ponekad) umiriti svog sina. Stvarno imam osjecaj da mu to plakanje dodje kao ispusni ventil. Da treba da se isplace. 
I opcenito, mislim da bas ne utjecem na to kako se on nosi sa svojim malim zivotom. Naravno, zadovoljavam sve njegove potrebe: ljubav, draganje, kontakt, hranjenje, spavanje, topina, ... Ali on ima svoj zivot, svoje osjecaje koji ponekad nisu vezani za to sto ja i mm cinimo. Eto, tako se meni cini. 
Puno pomogne kad se opustis, kad se ne krivis sto nesto radis ili sto ne radis, kad poslusas mm i ucinis na njegov nacin, ...

A evo i na temu roditeljstva i nase (lude) zelje da nam djeca (uvijek) budu sretna
zanimljiv filmic

----------


## mishekica

Vrci, čestitam ti na bebici!!! Malo sam propustila novosti  :Smile: 

Zahvaljujem svima na odgovorima. Velika većina toga što ste napisale je točna i ja sam toga svjesna, no ipak je potrebno malo vremena i ne znam čega da stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto.

Sjećam se jedne vrlo teške životne situacije, kad mi se sve činilo beskrajno crno i besperspektivno. Svi su mi tada govorili da će proći, a meni je to bilo teško povjerovati jer je bol bila preogromna. No, zanimljive li životne ironije, točno 5 godina nakon tog događaja koji me toliko pogodio, rodila se moja mishekica. Isto mi je tako jasno i da će sve ovo proći, samo ne želim da bude 5, 10 ili 15 godina, a da ja još uvijek čekam neku promjenu. Jer, prvo su mi rekli da će biti lakše kad napuni mjesec, pa 6 tjedana, pa 3 mjeseca... pa dok se posjedne pa dok propuže pa dok prohoda... sad je trenutno u điru ona da će mi biti lakše kad propriča. I ja tako sve čekam, čekam... a nikako da mi bude lakše. Ljepše mi je, u to nema sumnje, ali i dalje teško.

Slažem se s onim vašim tvrdnjama da ljudi samo iznose svoje iskustvo i da, valjda, ne misle ništa loše. Ali ako imaš samo potrebu izjadati se i čuti da nisi jedina koja se tako osjeća, onda ti ne treba (barem meni ne) "ja sam ti to tako i tako i naučila sam bebu na to i to..."

Istina, u vrijeme kad sam zadnji put pisala po ovoj temi nismo prakticirali co-sleeping, no počeli smo vrlo brzo. Izokrenuli smo stan uzduž i poprijeko da to uspijemo realizirati, ali, eto, jesmo. I tako već oko godinu dana spavam u rupi između dva madraca.  :Smile:  Sjećam se koje sam otkrivenje doživjela kad sam shvatila da, ležeći na jednom boku, zapravo mogu dati obje cice, odn. da ne mora nužno cicati onu koja je "dolje".  :Laughing: 

Nisam rekla da muž ne sudjeluje u odgoju i da ne uzme dijete na sat-dva da ja imam vremena za sebe ili da nešto obavim. To je nama normalna praksa. No, nažalost, otkad radim, to mi je vrijeme s njom toliko dragocjeno da mi uopće ne pada na pamet trošiti ga na, recimo, čišćenje kupaonice. To zamolim mamu da napravi.  :Smile: 

Kad sam spominjala sling, viper i ostalo, zapravo sam htjela reći da moja cura u tom nije htjela biti, odn. vrištala je kao da je koljemo pa nisam vidjela nekog smisla u "navikavanju" na to....

Ne znam kako kod vas izgleda to kad legnete s djetetom u krevet i ležite tako dok ne zaspite, ali kod nas je to naprosto nemoguće napraviti. Ona ne leži. Ako je pocicala, a nije zaspala, ona se diže, silazi s kreveta, odlazi. Ne možeš je ostaviti da leži. Jedino je mogu fizički onemogućiti da ustane, tako da je pritisnem uz krevet, ali to mi je grozno. Zato i imamo onaj problem sa "staviti dijete budno u krevet" - to dijete, ako je budno NE leži. Nema te sile koja bi je na to natjerala. S tim sam se pomirila. Sad vjerujem u onu da će ju vrtić naučiti zaspati kad već ja nisam.  :alexis:

----------


## S2000

Drzi se misekice. Tesko je sa zahtjevnom djecom. Moj prvorodeni je toliko zahtjevan, da mi drugorodena cura uz sve svoje zahtjevnosti nije njemu ni do koljena. On me i nakon 4 godine crpi, tako crpi da tek sad kad imam drugu bebu vidim da djeca mogu i lezati, spavati, biti budna u horizontali... i tisucu drugih stvari ... ima dana kada je divan. Ja sam u fazi da cekam da napuni 4g da ga upisem na kakve dodatne aktivnosti iza vrtica, on se mora trositi. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## palčica

Draga mishekice, potpisala bih u potpunosti Zusku (već sam rekla da se naša djeca ne smiju nikada upoznati  :Laughing: ) i došla sam ti pružiti podršku.  :Love: 
Ne dobijemo uvijek djecu kakvu priželjkujemo. I u tvom iskustvu vidim sebe, prije. Od tog nekog predivnog blaženstva u trudnoći nama je ta prva godina bila užasna i nikada to neću moći prežaliti što nam svemir nije bolje okolnosti podastro, a nije. I kako je rekla Zuska tamo negdje oko godine i pol djetetove starosti sve je krenulo na bolje, jer više razumije i sa vremenom prihvatiš da imaš taj hm, dar, to čudesno zahtjevno dijete i naučiš živjeti s tom spoznajom. I trudiš se, nalaziš kompromise, energetski se prazniš jako, pa nađeš način kako se i napuniti. Pa moraš paralelno i puno raditi na sebi, na partnerstvu, na odnosu sa djetetom i rasteš skupa s njim. Nikada se ne bih toliko u detalje analizirala i popravljala da nisam dobila dijete kakvo imam. Nijedna forumašica ni knjiga (pročitala sam sve dostupno u knjižnici) neće imati čarobnu formulu za tvoje dijete, nego samo ti i tm. 
Ne brini, osjećala sam se i ja kao najgora i najlošija, najnesposobnija mama na svijetu, ali sada znam da to nisam bila niti sam sada. Nisam se snašla (a i tko bi?) sa tako od rodilišta autonomnim djetetom. Nisam mogla misliti na sebe, pa se također otkidalo i nešto prijateljstava, ali prišivala su se i neka nova, svježa, ljepša. Da te utješim, nama je sada napokon super. Znakovni jezik se isplatio, ma, sav se trud isplatio, puno toga traži i energetski i emotivno, dosta smo bliski, dan nam je beskrajno popunjen i dug, mada budemo i krajnje iscrpljeni. No, nismo frustrirani, ljuti, nervozni. Velik dio mene uživa u toj samovolji, tom karakteru, energičnosti, toj usmjerenosti, tom optimizmu i senzibilnosti utjelovljenoj u tako malom biću. 
Uvjerena sam da ćeš isplivati iz svog stanja, jača, bolja i pozitivnija.  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Moja cura je bila toliko živahna,uporna i gurala je svim silama da dođe do onoga šta želi. Ja sam bila na izmaku snaga,napola luda...ali bojala sam se poželit da je drugačija jer su mi se negdje u dubini duše baš sviđale te borbene osobine  :Smile: 

Ni dandanas se nebih usudila sjesti u kafić s njom da popijemo kavu jer je njoj dosadno,pa to izbjegavam. Nema smisla.

Ovaj mini,drugo djetešce je podigao ljestvicu,na prvi pogled čini mi se da će ona njena priča biti mačji kašalj za ovu koju on piše. Neznam šta me čeka,ali s vremenom sve je nekako lakše,ja sam mirnija a koji je recept.......neznam


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## *mamica*

Ja sam s prvim djetetom doslovno križala dane do početka dohrane, pa do prestanka dojenja... Užasno su me živcirali oni sati i sati dojenja. I sjećam se da sam ju sa njezinih osam mjeseci vozila u kolicima i pomislila "o Bože, ovo je prvi put da uživamo u šetnji". Koja je, ipak, bila brza, ali svejedno. Nisam je morala vaditi i vraćati non stop. Jedino olakšanje u odnosu na vašu zahtjevnu djecu je bilo to što je odlično spavala i prihvatila dohranu. Ali uspavljivanja i višesatna nacicavanja su bila noćna mora. I, što veli Zuska, mogao ju je probuditi tračak svjetla kroz ključanicu ili let krila leptira na drugom kraju grada. 

Što se tiče uspavljivanja, mishekice, ja sam s ovim djetetom bila pametnija pa sam mu odvojila jedenje od uspavljivanja - ali isto je užasno aktivan i stalno pokušava pobjeći s kreveta. Vidim u tom trenutku kao da je preuzbuđen od umora i nespavanja i otkrila sam da je ključna stvar umiriti ga, isključiti motore u guzici  :Grin: 

To činim na tri načina - kada se pođe pridizati na puzanje i bježanje, vratim mu noge nazad u ležeći položaj i blago ga pritisnem rukom na leđa ili guzi (ne jako, jer to ne podnosi). Ako je potrebno dodatno smirenje, nježno mu prislonim svoje lice na njegovo ili ga počnem lagano ljubiti po licu, ali bez onih zvukova coktanja. Facinantno je kako mu se u trenutku smiri puls i uspori disanje  :Grin:  lagano tako radim dok ne osjetim da sam ga dovoljno smirila. Onda mu počnem pjevati tihim, dubokim glasom, onako kao meditativno, ne znam kako bih opisala  :Grin:  Treba mi cca 15 min za uspavljivanje. 

Što se tiče plakanja - ja sam davnih dana otkrila da djeca nekada plaču i nikako im se ne može pomoći. I sve što roditelj u tom trenutku radi oko njih, zapravo ih još više razdraži i tjera da dodatno podivljaju. Tako i ja nastojim u tim trenucima samo biti uz svoje dijete, da osjeti da sam tu, ali mislim da se tada jednostavno moraju isplakati i izbaciti te frustracije iz sebe, nema druge. Istina, sa kćerkom je se to često događalo, a sa malim jedino kad se tek rodio. 

Duda me je spasila u oba slučaja, iako sam se umalo razvela od MM zbog toga  :Grin:  kao i kratki crtići kada porastu (ni slučajno kao male bebe!). Ništa od toga nije vele pedagoški, ali spašava roditelje, da.

----------


## mademoiselle

Zdravo cure, citam vase postove i divim vam se. Meni je danas devet meseci kako sam se porodila i trudim se svakim danom da budem jaca, otpornija, ali mi bas tesko ide. Po ceo dan sam sama sa bebom i onda se samo nesto preispitujem, kakva sam sad osoba, ocekujem da budem ista kao pre..., hormoni me razvaljuju (isla sam na vto), svasta nesto, ali se opet trudim da budem ok, da moja bebica nista ne primeti.
I tako..., proci ce i to,  :Bye:

----------


## Carmina406

Mademoiselle drzi se  :Love:  svima nam nekad bude tesko,jos si stalno sama s bebom pa nije ni cudo da se opterecujes glupostima. Sve ce to proci. Malo izadite,prosetajte,potjerajte dosadu. Sritnoo


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Muma

Samo jedna od tisuću situacija ...ja baš došla iziritirana iz grada. Vrijeme genijalno, ugodno, nije mu vruće, nije mu hladno, ne svjetli mu sunce u kolica, nije gladan...a on cvili čitavo vrijeme. Uzmem ga van i ne želi se ni smiriti. I onda se pitam kak se druga djeca vole voziti u kolicima, gledati okolo, zaigrati se s igračkom...to je mojem nepoznanica. I onda se pitam zašto je baš moje dijete toliko komplicirano. I onda se frajer nasmješi s onim svojim desnima i ja se po tisućiti put rascvatem...takvi su kakvi su - naši su i ne možemo bez njih  :Smile:  Svaki dan je pun uspona i padova, ali baš svaki.

----------


## thunder buddy

Hahaha *Muma*, moram komentirati: 
Subota, špica, pola 10, prerano za prave "špicere", samo roditelji s djecom šetaju ... i sva djeca u kolicima, neki spavaju, neki "dumaju" (tu sam riječ nedavno čula, nakon ohohoho godina, i baš mi u ovoj situaciji super paše), samo je naša u nosiljci i vrti se u njoj koliko god je to moguće, a uz to ispušta i popriličnu količinu decibela. Neki prizori (roditelja i djece) su stvarno idilični, čeznutljivo ih gledamo, ali odavno smo odustali od ideje transporta našeg djeteta u kolicima (zbog situacija identičnih tvojoj) pa se samo pogledamo i uzdahnemo. I uhvatimo našu malu opernu pjevačicu za ruke i zapjevamo nasred špice "Magarence Njako"   :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Oooo da, slična situacija i ovdje. Do prije nekoliko dana mali nije htio ni čuti za kolica. Sad se vozi pol sata, ali onda mu dojadi pa ga se treba nositi. A spavanje u kolicima nula bodova. Sa ljbomorom gledam roditelje čija djeca spavaju u vožnji  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

He he
Prve dvije cure sam setala u kolicima ovako - one na meni u nosiljci, a ja guram prazna kolica  :Grin: 
Voznja u autu - drece od tocke a do tocke b, cijelim putem, nema veze kolika je udaljenost izmedju te dvije tocke  :Grin: 
Jedini nacin da se smire - nagnuti se iznad njih i gurnut im cicu u usta, pa tako ja i moje sise visimo iznad autosjedalice
Tek treca curka (puj puj - potaknuta temom uroci  :lool: ) se vozi u kolicima i as, a da pri tom ne dreci  :Grin: 
Al njoj  sam za te situacije uspjela uvaliti dudu  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Aha, nema šanse u kolica, to je vrištanje živo čim ih vidi.. Al zato je u slingu ko bubica.. A treba nosit stalno 7 kila..sve čekam da pocne sjedit, onda ce mu valjda bit zanimljivije u kolicima..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Aha, nema šanse u kolica, to je vrištanje živo čim ih vidi.. Al zato je u slingu ko bubica.. A treba nosit stalno 7 kila..sve čekam da pocne sjedit, onda ce mu valjda bit zanimljivije u kolicima..


Hoće, malo  :Razz: 

I ja sam se navozala praznih kolica i nanosala u Ergu uspavanog djeteta. 
Sva sreća da nisam potrošila planirane novce na kolica, duša i srce bi me boljeli koliko ih malo koristimo.

----------


## Muma

Ma da...uvijek zaboravim da nas upravo takvih u biti ima hrpa, samo vjerojatno uočavamo male spavače u kolicima a na drekavce smo oguglale  :Laughing:  Ma moj mališan postaje nekako sve gori što se tiče i ono malo situacija u kojima sam obično predahnula. Znao je barem odspavati u kolicima i as, ali sad je to već prošlost. I eto, ljuta sam jer sutra ujutro moram na put 20km sama s njim (radi jednog jedinog papira  :Mad: ) jer to znači jutro prepuno muke i nedostatka živaca...pa mi se trenutno svega skupilo... Plače kad mijenjam pelenu, plače na sve što se navlači preko glave i na ruke, plače kad mu je dosadno (a vječito mu je dosadno jer ga sve zabavi max 5 minuta), plače u slingu i klokanici, plače u viperu...i još 103 puta dnevno. A ja sam sustav za zabavu non stop ilitiga zaustavljačica plača. I znam da sam si sama kriva jer...jer sam prvi put mama, jer on ne priča da znam kad nešto nije u redu/boli ga/smeta a kad samo jednostavno za*ebava... polako mi je dosta svega...npr. toga da mi se roba suši 2 dana jer ja kraj njega to ne uspijem pokupit i složit  :cupakosu:  Jedino me stvarno utješi kad se sjetim da smo prešli sve one početne probleme + mjesec i pol prehlade, i da je sad zdrav...pa ništa ipak nije toliko crno! Morala sam se ispucati...mislim da mi je sad lakše pa možda mm ne nagrebusi  :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

Mene uglavnom zovu prije da mi se pojadaju jer su ih bebe digle 2 puta u noci. A jaa  :Raspa:  vise ni ne brojim. Svako pola sata. Nije uopce uzas. Kolica...sta je to  :Confused:  tek sad kad sjedi moze proci nakratko. Spavanje u kolicima jednom u 14 voznji. Ima nas stvarno na hrpi,samo ih ja ne sretnem nigdje nego na forumu. Valjda ne izlazimo od srama  :Grin:  Sve sto vidim oko sebe su spavaci. Ali kad tad spavat cu i ja..kad tad

----------


## Zara1

> Aha, nema šanse u kolica, to je vrištanje živo čim ih vidi.. Al zato je u slingu ko bubica.. A treba nosit stalno 7 kila..sve čekam da pocne sjedit, onda ce mu valjda bit zanimljivije u kolicima..


Ja sam svoje nosila do godine dana, tek su im onda kolica postala zanimljiva.
To su bile prave egzibicije. Mlađe sam nosila i gurala kolica, a starije (3 i pol g.) u isto vrijeme vukla na biciklu jer nije mogla hodati  i bolile su je nogice  :Smile: 
+ još i danas imam traume od njihova urlanja u AS jajetu brrrrr

----------


## Apsu

Ajde, vaši bebači sad sigurno već spavaju pa imate vremena za sebe? Mi tulumarimo, svaku noć barem do pol 1  :Smile:  
A svi su mi pričali kako bebe idu spavat u 20h .. Moš si mislit  :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

Kada po danu spava Apsu? Jeli bar ujutro produži? Moj zaspe oko 9-10,a do ponoc se zna probudit 4 puta. Sta da kazem. Evo sad spava 2h u komadu,ne sjecam se kad se ovo dogodilo zadnji put. Ko bi reko cuda da se dese  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ma spava do 9 uz 2 cicanja, pa je budan do pol 11 i spava opet do 12.. Onda spava u šetnji  dokle ga god ne izvadim iz slinga i zadnje spavanje nam je uglavnom gotovo do 18, ja ne znam kak on izdrzi tolko budan do ove dobe.. Evo sad je u kreveticu, noge u zraku, maše rukama, sav se baca, guguce, njemu super.. Hahaha strasno

----------


## Ginger

Zara1 sjecam se tog prizora s kolicima i biciklom - tjesilo me da nisam jedina  :lool: 

Muma, a vidis kak je dobar u setnji kad je s curom  :Smile: 

Drzte se cure!

----------


## alef

Moj u kolica nije htio ni u ludilu orvih 8 mjeseci... I onda jednog dana pokusamo, a on sav zadovoljan razgleda okolo  :Smile:  od tada su setnje postale uzitak. Nikad nije spavao u kolicima, samo razgledao okolo...
Apsu, sad ce mu 3 i jos rijetko zaspe prije ponoca  :Sad:  a ustajanje oko 7-8... Ne znam kako tako malo spava, ali tako je... Najgore sto ja pokusavam da ga stavim ranije pa svako vece na uspavljivanje trosim 1,5 h i tonu zivaca i budem skroz slomljena...

----------


## Muma

Eto, ja ga jučer dobro istračala a on je meni bio super u as u oba smjera! Malo gledao van, malo čorio! I danas je jaaaaaaako dobar!  :Smile:  I odspavao je punih sat vremena kod bake i dede  :Very Happy:  Još ne vjerujem kad ga danas gledam...jel to moje dijete? Ok, nećemo previše hvaliti jer onda obično postane ponovno nepodnošljvo  :Cool: 
*Ginger* pa zna frajer kaj radi  :Cool:  Mora se pokazati i dokazati...

----------


## Carmina406

Meni od svega najvise zivaca trosi uspavljivanje. Spavao bi na meni,a ja necu i tocka. Imam i nosiljku,i nosim ga stalno tako da mi nepada na pamet jos ga nositi i dok spava. Radije nek onda ne spava uopce. Osnovna higijena mi se svela na prolazak pored kupaonice,a jedem s nogu. Linija mi je na zavidnom nivou al se ne primjeti od podocnjaka  :Grin:  uspavljivanje po danu odnese cca 2h a on spava 3 puta po 20-30min. E

Stalno je grintav. I kad je prehladen toliko je neprimjetna ta razlika grintavosti. Nevideno. Spava po noci dobro. Od 22-9. Bilo bi idealno da spoji bar 2h ali ne,ne moze. Mora cica bit u ustima,staaaalnoooo. Opsjednutost cicom,nema sta drugo biti

----------


## Carmina406

I sva sreća da ga volim nemoguce inace bi već poludila  :psiholog:

----------


## gita75

meni je srednja bila koma za uspavljivanje.
u jednom času sam odustala, jednostavno bi ju pustila da baulja okolo dok ne padne negdje na pod i ne zaspi.
ili dok se ne počne derati od iznemoglosti. tješenje bi je u ovom slučaju uspavalo brzo.

inače, svo troje su u jaslicama naučili zaspati sami bez cice i to vrlo brzo.
samo što su naučeno s vremenom prestali primjenjivati doma.

----------


## Muma

Istina, ta ljubav je jedino što spašava situaciju  :Zaljubljen:  
Mi smo na početku imali problema s uspavljivanjem.Trebalo mu je po sat vremena, pa i duže. A najteže je to, naravno, bilo u noći...budili ga svaka 3 sata da jede, pa uspavljivali  :gaah:  Sad zaspi za 10 minuta, koji put me čak odguruje ako ga nosim da ga uspavam pa ga stavim u kinderbet a on mirno leži i zaspi! A ja legnem u naš krevet koji je, naravno, uz kinderbet, i držim ga unutra za ručicu da se ne osjećam ko nemajka koja pusti dijete samo zaspati. I spava čitavu noć do 5h ujutro. I sad biste rekli - savršeno - e šipak! U 5h se probudi i ne želi jesti jer nije gladan. U zadnje vrijeme je teeeeežak za jesti! Nadam se da će ga ta faza brzo proći jer je ovaj mjesec dobio strašno malo na kilaži. Ja bi rado da se probudi u noći, čak sam ga pokušala i probuditi da jede, i dati mu dok je u polu snu, ali vrišti i ne želi. Htjedoh reći - i kod spavača se nađe neki problem...jednostavno ih mora biti!  :drek:

----------


## mademoiselle

Mi smo poceli da sojimo i da se dizemo na prste, tako da nema sanse da hoce da bude u necemu sto je veze, kao sto su kolica, stolica za hranjenje, setalica i slicno, samo sloooobodaaa :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Carmina406

Eto bas  :drek:  uopce se ne smatram nemajkom,jer htjela ne htjela moram dati 200% od sebe.

----------


## mademoiselle

Mi smo poceli da stojimo i da se dizemo na prste, tako da nema sanse da hoce da bude u necemu sto je veze, kao sto su kolica, stolica za hranjenje, setalica i slicno, samo sloooobodaaa :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Evo i mene šta ste mislile da je kod nas sve super kad nas nema ha ha smijem se samoj sebi!jučer smo ja i bebač skupa plakali više neznam šta ću spava mu se umoran je grintav a neće da spava prestrašno kao da nemože san ulovit zaspe i nakon 10 sek plakanje ,noći su isto postale ajme sve nešto u snu luduje i noćas sam ga prvi put stavila kraj sebe jer više nisam mogla , i onda nisam mogla spavat jer me bilo strah da ga ne zgnječim ili pokrijem dekom ,malo je reć da sam luda! :Laughing:  a to uspavljivanje me dotuče mučim se sat vremena da bi on odspava 20 min.

----------


## Ginger

Muma  :Laughing:  i ja bih bila takva nemajka - spustis dijete u krevet i ono spokojno zaspe
Al kod mene to izgleda ovako - spustim dijete i ono urlaaaa  :lool: 
Niti ne pokusavam vise - sa svakom sam to probala 2-3 puta i uvijek isto

----------


## Jurana

Mishekice, dugo te nije bilo.

Jesam li ti ja kad digla tlak?  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* spustio ga je mm neki dan u krevet, poljubio ga i rekao "Laku noć sine"...i ovaj je zaspao  :Laughing:  Ajme, svakoj od vas želim takvo uspavljivanje!  :Smile:  Barem smo po tom pitanju sretnici jer znam kako je bilo na početku  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

*Muma* daj pošalji muža na jug! :Smile: 
mi navečer još brzo i zaspemo al po danu je ajme dajte koji savjet da to ubrzam?

----------


## vikki

> mi navečer još brzo i zaspemo al po danu je ajme dajte koji savjet da to ubrzam?


Meni su prva četiri mjeseca to rješavala kolica (ako bih ga uspjela bez urlanja staviti u njih), 5. i 6. mjesec dva-tri kilometra u AS po kvartu, a sada nosiljka (čak i doma). Problem je što ne spava dugo, jedino ako ja legnem s njim.

----------


## lulu-mama

:D moj micek danas prvi put zaspao bez dreke i urlanja. A čak nisam ni kuhinjsku napu morala paliti.
[Možda ima temperaturu  :lool: ]

----------


## maca papucarica

> :D moj micek danas prvi put zaspao bez dreke i urlanja. A čak nisam ni kuhinjsku napu morala paliti.
> [Možda ima temperaturu ]


Opet ti hvališ! 
Nikad nećeš naučiti  :No-no:

----------


## lulu-mama

Puj,puj, puj!
 :Smile:

----------


## uporna

*Mishekica* jedan veliki veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem i nemam ti što reći osim da mi je sa prvim djetetom bilo strašno teško (u smislu mojih osjećaja i brige i straha oko djeteta a imala sam pomoć za skuhati itd. itd.).
 Da se razumijemo nije bio prezahtjevno dijete ali se ja nisam dobro snašla u svemu - previše kruta i zatvorena. I meni je koma bilo čitati/slušati kako je drugima sve sve super i savršeno i čisto i skuhano i bez pomoći bla bla bla bla bla.
Mani ti druge i njihove priče i radi ono što tebi najbolje odgovara i želim da sa mužem nađeš toplinu i razumijevanje i mir i ljubav (koja se sigurno nije izgubila) kao i prije djeteta. 
Vjeruj mnoge smo se zatekle sa mišlju wtf kaj ja krivo radim ako je svima majčinstvo med i mlijeko.
Vezano za čistoću kuće ja se totalno procijepila i apsolutno me više ništa toliko ne živcira (tu i tamo ispliva moje staro ja da me zasmeta ali većinom me nije briga). Rađe pročitam knjigu (čak sa 2. djetetom to stignem dok sa prvim nisam dok nisam počela ići na posao pa u tramvaju čitala), pogledam neki serijal što me zanima ili ako je stariji doma igram se sa njim.

----------


## Muma

Mislim da se većina nas prvorotki pita gdje smo pogriješile, ili gdje griješimo. Čula sam da se druga djeca "sama odgajaju"  :Cool:  ili "se ne sjećaju" u odnosu na prvo. Vjerojatno nas onaj popapa strah kak ćemo mi to s djetetom, a ono to dobro namiriši...i eto ga zahtjevnog i na rukama itd itd itd... Čisto pretpostavljam  :neznam:

----------


## Ginger

Je, je, Muma, sama se odgajaju  :Razz: 
Evo, meni se i druga i treca same odgojile  :Laughing: 
Ma salim se, nosam i trecu kao i prve dvije, sve odreda su visile na cici non-stop, ni makac od njih
Al evo, ovoj trecoj nesto lakse prolaze AS i kolica, vjerojatno zbog dude
Sad imam troje poprilicno male djece, al s ovom trecom mi je najlakse, cak i bez obzira na brojnost
Jednio, nisam dokucila je li stvar u meni ili njoj  :Grin: 
Cinjenica jest da sam sa svakim slijedecim djetetom opustenija

Medjutim, ja nisam nesto bila ljubomorna na ove sto se ne nose i sl.
Ne znam, ja sam to jednostavno prihvatila tak kak je - moja djeca se nosaju, vise na cici, ne mogu mrdnuti od njih i tak...
Al nije to strasno, jer one su zadovoljne dok se nose/nacicavaju, dok neka djeca i dalje placu i vriste - e, to je onda puno teze i rekla bih- frustrirajuce, jer to onda stvarno nije lako
Meni je isto olakotna okolnost sto sam imala puno pomoci kad sam drugu rodila (moja majka je bila tu) i sad povremeno, kad sam rodila trecu
A i ovo sto uporna kaze, olabavis s vremenom...nije u stanu tip-top kao nekad, al bas me briga (osim kad me ulovi povremena šiza)
I tak, nisam jos luda, bar ne skroz  :lool:

----------


## trampolina

Ma to je čista lutrija kakvo će ti dijete naletiti.

Ali ako je drugo, treće... pretpostavljam da se brže snađeš.

----------


## Zuska

Ne znam kud to staviti, a zgodna je ideja kako klince potaknuti da rade po kući  :Smile: 

mom-creates-grounding-chart

----------


## Muma

Aha, moj spada u tu kategoriju - i nosanje dojadi vrlo brzo. UJspjela sam ga 2 x staviti u klokanicu...izdržao je nekih 5 minuta i onda tražio van na ruke, isto na 5 minuta...i tak mijenjamo aktivnosti od plača do plača. A fakat jest naporno. Najteže mi pada kad sam i za vikend sama (recimo ovaj je otprilike takav). Kroz tjedan preživljavam da se malo maknem za vikend i bacim mozak na stranu dok ga mm pazi a ja ga većinom samo hranim. A ako se to ne desi, tempirana bomba sam. Već sam rundu isplakala jutros. I zlo mi je kad se sjetim da je sutra ponedjeljak. Ah, loš dan...

----------


## lukab

> Ne znam kud to staviti, a zgodna je ideja kako klince potaknuti da rade po kući 
> 
> mom-creates-grounding-chart


joj ovo je super!
moji je jos premali za takve poslove ali mogu si dat u zadatak smislit njemu primjerenu listu   :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

I meni se svidja  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Zubi, zubi, krenuli su zubi! Već!!  :gaah: 
Mislim da ću na cicama dobit žuljeve kolko me stisce, on je lud, gloda sve do čega dođe, borbe neviđene vodi sa rukicama, dere se na njih kad su van usta a reži i trese glavom kad su mu u ustima ko mali pesek  :Laughing: 

Budi me zadnje 3 noći po 5 puta, po danu ga ništa ne zanima osim da nešto grize, danas nam se neka žena tako smijala haha, nosim ja njega u slingu a on ruke u ustima i reži i dere se .. ko da neku životinjicu nosim  :Laughing: 

Zubić je na vrhu onako već se malo osjeti, nadam se da to znači da neće ovo još dugo, nisam navikla ne spavat po noći, sad se osjećam ko da sam tek rodila   :Smile:

----------


## Muma

A ja se baš nekak veselim da dobije zubić i samo gledam hoće li. Jer su mi tako slatki kad se nasmiješe s 2-3-4 zuba.  :Smile:  A znam da sam luda jer znam što prethodi izbijanju zubića  :drama:  No za sad smo krezubi  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

moj isto sve trpa usta grize reži i to već duže vrijeme ali zubića nema na vidiku ,i dosta slini.

----------


## Carmina406

Moj se smije sa dva zuba ima 3mj...ostali niiiiikakoooo da provire...i grinta...i njurga....i sliiiiniiii.....i ne spava. Proci ce i ovo do puberteta  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

ja sam danas tako slabih živaca..........možda će bit lakše ako se izjadam

----------


## KrisZg

> Moj se smije sa dva zuba ima 3mj...ostali niiiiikakoooo da provire...i grinta...i njurga....i sliiiiniiii.....i ne spava. Proci ce i ovo do puberteta


Nece. Ali do 25-te hoce... :Laughing:

----------


## tigrić

> Moj se smije sa dva zuba ima 3mj...ostali niiiiikakoooo da provire...i grinta...i njurga....i sliiiiniiii.....i ne spava. Proci ce i ovo do puberteta


mom su isto krenuli sa 3 mj. Sad sa 19 ima sve zube osim petica, ALI slini od 3mj do danas neprestano! slinčeki su must have minimalno 10 kom, 4-5dnevno promijenim. to samo curi i curi i nikad tome kraja

----------


## Muma

http://carapice.wordpress.com/2014/0...aj-ga-na-ruke/

Nešto za razonodu nama koje imamo hrpu vremena na raspolaganju  :Laughing:  Ja ću pročitati dok mali zaspi  :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

> mom su isto krenuli sa 3 mj. Sad sa 19 ima sve zube osim petica, ALI slini od 3mj do danas neprestano! slinčeki su must have minimalno 10 kom, 4-5dnevno promijenim. to samo curi i curi i nikad tome kraja







ajmeee...krivo sam se izrazila 

Izasla su mu dva zuba prije 3mj..(sa 6mj) sad ima 9mj i još uvijek samo dva zubića. A slinčeki....nikad ih dosta,uvijek tražim čiste i suhe,al nema pa nema....bali i slini neviđeno  :Grin:  i grintaaaa

----------


## mishekica

Zdravo!

Nisam se stigla javiti. Čitala sam vaše komentare, ali sam u međuvremenu zaboravila je li me se još ponešto ticalo, odn. jesam li htjela još nešto komentirati.

Jurana, ne, nisi me ti živcirala.  :Grin: 

...

Razmišljam da pohvalim svoje dijete / nas, ali me dosad uvijek koštalo bilo kakvo hvaljenje po forumu (naprosto bi okrenula ploču, kao da zna što sam napisala). No, ajde, ipak hoću. Otkad sam zadnji put pisala pa do danas (mislim da je prošlo 2 tjedna, ako ne i više), uspijevamo se uspavati ležeći. Malo objašnjavanja, malo svađanja, puno cicanja... i tak. Nekako ide.

Meni jako fali strpljivosti i, nažalost, nisam jedina takva u kući.  :Sad:  Ali nije mi jasno... Stvarno mi nije jasno da se tom djetetu ništa ne može objasniti. Nije glupa, nije nerazumna. Jasno nam daje do znanja da razumije sve što joj govorimo. Pokazuje znakove iznimne inteligencije, ali ne surađuje. Skoro nimalo. Recimo, baca hranu po podu. Ispočetka nismo reagirali na to jer nismo htjeli hranjenje povezivati sa stresom i jer je, na kraju krajeva, bila mala. No, sad to već prelazi svaku mjeru. Ima dana kad super jede, posve sama, koristeći žlicu ili vilicu. Ima dana kad samo sve razbacuje. Objašnjavamo i objašnjavamo i objašnjavamo da se to ne smije da ovo da ono... Pitaš ju smije li se to raditi, kaže NE, pogleda te u oči pakosnim pogledom i baci nešto na pod, sveudilj te gledajući.  :gaah:  

Strahovito je tvrdoglava i tako zna ignorirati čovjeka da se ponekad pitam je li malo autistična.  :Sad:  Ono, IGNORE totalni. Ti joj govoriš, ona radi svoje. Ne diže pogled, ne okreće glavu, ne reagira. Zoveš je imenom, drekneš, dotakneš ju... Jok! Onda povremeno na pitanje: "Čuješ / vidiš li ti mene?" podigne pogled i opet nastavi po svom.

Ja sam već totalno luda jer se stalno svađamo - muž, mama, dijete, ja. Svaki Božji dan se netko s nekim zakači (uglavnom sam ja s jedne strane, a svi ostali s druge). Svaki dan moram graktati i već se osjećam kao vještica i neugodno mi je pred susjedima. Ali naprosto me nitko ne doživljava dok ne zaurlam. Već sam tisuću puta pomislila da odem i sve ih ostavim jer me nitko ne doživljava i očito im ne trebam, niti im išta predstavljam.

... 

Još jedna usputna opservacija. Čitala sam knjigu _Zašto muškarci ne slušaju, a žene ne znaju čitati zemljovide_ (već sam prije pročitala _Zašto muškarci lažu, a žene plaču_ - preporučujem). Nije mi puno pomogla, odn. je - da shvatim da u našoj obitelji ja imam više muški, a moj muž više ženski mozak, ali to je sad nebitno. Ono što sam htjela reći jest sljedeće - žene se često jadaju drugima samo zato da se izjadaju, odn. da podijele svoju "bol" s drugima. Muškarci, kad to slušaju, odmah misle da se od njih traži rješenje problema pa onda nude rješenja. Slično tome postupaju i mnoge forumašice ovdje - čim  kažeš da te nešto muči, odmah dobiješ: "Ja sam to tako i tako..." OK, hvala, možda nekom pomogne, ali meni trenutno treba samo ispušni ventil jer svi ti silni savjeti koje sam dobila u zadnjih skoro dvije godine, nisu baš koristili...

----------


## cvijeta73

eto, a ja taman krenula pisati...  :Grin: 
šalim se mishekice, ako ti je tako lakše, a ti se ispuši. mi ćemo čkomit   :Love:

----------


## gita75

A ja ti jednostavno moram odgovorit :D. Moj zadnji je od bacača hrane. Ja mu jednostavno uzmem zdjelicu. On se malo dere, ja mu vratim. Ako počne opet bacat opet uzmem. Polako je prestao s tim, sad ima 23 mj. Bacao je par mjeseci, od 17-og do sada.
A kaj se tiče neobaziranja u toj dobi ih je lakše fizičkmi odmaknut nego objašnjavat.

----------


## Kaae

Moj baca oduvijek. Zna jesti zlicom i vilicom, pazljivo i uredno cak (gledam u vrticu kroz staklo, da ne bi bilo da me jos i teta mulja), ali doma baca. I nis', kad krene bacati, a odluci ne reagirati na moj komentar o tome kako mi (ne mi kao ja i on, u nasoj neraskidivoj simbiozi, vec mi kao obitelj) ne bacamo hranu, onda hrana lijepo ode. Uzmem i ne vracam. Za zamjenu moze dobiti sisu, to mu jos nikad nisam uskratila. Bitno je to da se oko bacanja hrane ne zivciram. On je tvrdoglav, a ja sam vjerojatno jos gora. Plus sto mi je alternativa neprihvatljiva - da on sjedi, a ja hranim. Puno mi je draze moje slobodno vrijeme pa makar poslije cistila pod. 

Ni inace se s njim nista ne mogu dogovoriti, ali i to ignoriram. Jedino se svadjamo oko (ne)spavanja, tu gubim zivce, a on pobjedjuje. Ali sta's.

----------


## mishekica

Mislim da je sad definitivno - razvodim se. No, prebacit ću se na neku drugu temu da pišem o tome.

----------


## S2000

:Sad: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

:Sad:   :Love:

----------


## mishekica

Na stranu sad muž i sve to - ja zbilja više ne mogu. Mene moje dijete izluđuje preko svake mjere i ja to stvarno više ne mogu izdržati. S njom ništa nije jednostavno i ni u jednom trenutku nije bilo. Čim je izašla iz mene, rekli su mi da će mi s njom biti teško. Tad sam mislila da to svima kažu. Sad znam na što su mislili.

Hranjenje, presvlačenje, spavanje, kupanje, šetnja, igra... Ma SVE je s tim djetetom problem i drama. Luda sam više od svega i ja naprosto više N-E  M-O-G-U!!!!!

I ispada da je najgora prema meni. Bez imalo pretjerivanja, mislim da ona nema apsolutno nikakvih osjećaja prema meni, ni ljubavi, ni naklonosti, ni privrženosti. Sve što joj od mene treba je cica. Apsolutno ništa drugo.

Ovaj put može i neki savjet.  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Prestani dojiti ...vjerovatno ću bit ispljuvana jer svi znamo da je dojenje naj naj za našu djecu,al ako je presing prestani s dojenjem i to je to. Onda ćeš vidjeti da ti djete želi i voli tebe,nevezano za cicu. Moj je sličan,grinta stalno i za svaku p...... Vožnja u autu vrišti,u kolicima vrišti,krivi položaj u rukama vrišti,dobro jutro vrišti,laku noć vrišti....taj stalno vrišti. Nekad dok on vrišti ja se smijem,nekad uzmem kavu,ali u većini slučajeva to mogu izdržati par minuta i onda ga uzmem u ruke i tješim. Tako 50 puta u danu. Valjda će proći,puknem svaki treći dan,preživit ću...svi ćemo

----------


## Apsu

Koliko cura ima godina? Ako moze dva-tri dana bez cice,skupi par sto kuna i uplati si neki vikend aranzman i makni se na dva dana. Imas toga jeftino preko onih ponuda dana itd..

 Ugasi mobitel i napuni se. Ostavi je muzu i idi lijecit zivce. Ti ces se odmorit, ona ce te se mozda zazeljet i pokazat ljubav kad se vratis  :Smile:  uzmi si predah i od nje i od muza, a kad se vratis neka ju mama odvede u setnju a ti se odmorna sexaj s muzem (vidla sam te na jednoj drugoj temi  :Grin:  )

----------


## Mima

Potraži stručnu pomoć.

----------


## paklenica

> Potraži stručnu pomoć.


*x
*
I do onda probaj odgoditi definitivnu odluku o odvajanju od (skrbništvu) djeteta i razvodu.

----------


## Carmina406

Apsu i Mima potpisujem. I nemora to bit plaćanje putovanja...možeš i od doma izlaziti na kave ili ako imaš kakvo selo da odmoriš dušu za vikend sama. Ja kad sam totalka bila malac je otišao kod bake jednu noć a ja sam "zurila u prazno" ništa nisam radila po kući i naspavala se za narednu godinu. Jedina je mana da su mi cice eksplodirale. Dečko je baki bio odličan,nije zaplakao,pojeo dva puta i odmah zaspao. Divota. A i baš sam ga ujutro jedva čekala vidit,šta ponekad ujutro i nem volje :nemajka se srami:

----------


## Tanči

*mishekica*; jesi se vratila raditi?
Pitam s razlogom, jer mi se čini da ti fali da imaš vrijeme samo za sebe i da se makneš od kuće.
Ovo o čemu pišeš, a posebno ignoriranje smo sve manje- više prošle sa svojom djecom.
Nije neki savjet, znam, ali samo trebaš izdržati.
Ja sam moju kći čak vodila na ispitivanje sluha jer sam bila uvjerena da ne čuje, a ona je savršen sluh imala i savršeno nas ignorirala.
Danas to prepričavamo kao anegdotu.
Ono što bih ja napravila na tvojem mjestu jest; upisala neku rekreaciju i svaki dan otišla od kuće na sat-dva.
Tako sam i napravila i upoznala nove ljude, družila se, vježbala, popričala. Znale smo i na kavu poslije aerobika,. Bilo je super utrošeno vrijeme.
A muž nek se za to vrijeme "bakće" s malom.
Mamu ako ikako možeš makni što dalje, a s mužem razgovaraj.
Brakovi ne pucaju zbog sitnica, ali se vama očito nakupilo.
Ima toga još, a ako želiš; pisat ću kad stignem, može i na pp.

----------


## Ginger

> Potraži stručnu pomoć.


X
Sto prije

----------


## lulu-mama

> Koliko cura ima godina? Ako moze dva-tri dana bez cice,skupi par sto kuna i uplati si neki vikend aranzman i makni se na dva dana. Imas toga jeftino preko onih ponuda dana itd..
> 
>  Ugasi mobitel i napuni se. Ostavi je muzu i idi lijecit zivce. Ti ces se odmorit, ona ce te se mozda zazeljet i pokazat ljubav kad se vratis  uzmi si predah i od nje i od muza, a kad se vratis neka ju mama odvede u setnju a ti se odmorna sexaj s muzem (vidla sam te na jednoj drugoj temi  )


X

Nekad i mi klincima idemo na živce. Malo distance povremeno koristi. Pogotovo kad si na rubu snaga i živčanog.

----------


## trampolina

Mishekica, s tako žestokom djecom je najveći problem što izvuku duhove iz ormara i TJERAJU nas da ih rješavamo.

Prvih E.ovih pet godina mi je bilo najteže u životu, ne zato što je on bio žestok (i ova treća je, čak i više od njega) nego zato što ja nisam bila u dobrim odnosima sama sa sobom. Najteže mi je bilo upravo zato što se najteže uhvatiti ukoštac sa sobom. U jednom trenutku sam potražila i stručnu pomoć, kad sam uvidjela da tučem u zid.

Ono što smo i mm i ja izvrsno odradili je naš odnos. Odlučili smo da nikakve pretumbacije u braku nećemo raditi dok ne riješimo gorući problem (više bi odgovarala množina jer toga je biloooo), a odluku o razvodu donosimo mirni i u dobrim odnosima. Par puta je zbilja bilo ugusto, i s moje i s njegove strane, i da se stvari nisu promijenile sad bi sigurno bili razvedeni.

Ali oboje smo se mijenjali.

----------


## čokolada

Ne brzaj. Pomozi prvo sebi! Dijete ti jest zahtjevno, ali trenutno živi u kaosu pa joj je i ponašanje takvo. Iz tvojih postova na raznim temama vrišti poziv u pomoć zato odgodite životne odluke dok se ne stabiliziraš. Uputi se psihologu/psihijatru i prihvati terapiju. Totalno je izlizana ona rečenica kako dijete osjeća tvoju nestabilnost, ali nema ništa istinitije od nje. 
Samo hrabro, kći te voli i treba!

----------


## sirius

Sad vidim i tu, a pisala sam na drugoj temi.
svakako potrazi strucnu pomoc.

----------


## Optimist

Draga mischekice, najbrži način da si pomogneš, a i svima vama, je da nađeš dobrog psihijatra-psihoterapeuta, koji ti po potrebi može propisati i lijekove. Psiholozi i psihoterapeuti koji nisu psihijatri lijekove ne propisuju! Samo psihijatri (a prva linija je i opća praksa). Ako ikako možeš, odvoji novce za nekog privatnog, ako se preko uputnice dugo čeka, jer vam treba pomoć što prije.

Želim ti snagu. Sad si jako umorna, iscrpljena, tužna. Bit ćeš dobro!  :Love:

----------


## Beti3

> Na stranu sad muž i sve to - ja zbilja više ne mogu. Mene moje dijete izluđuje preko svake mjere i ja to stvarno više ne mogu izdržati. S njom ništa nije jednostavno i ni u jednom trenutku nije bilo. Čim je izašla iz mene, rekli su mi da će mi s njom biti teško. Tad sam mislila da to svima kažu. Sad znam na što su mislili.
> 
> Hranjenje, presvlačenje, spavanje, kupanje, šetnja, igra... Ma SVE je s tim djetetom problem i drama. Luda sam više od svega i ja naprosto više N-E  M-O-G-U!!!!!
> 
> I ispada da je najgora prema meni. Bez imalo pretjerivanja, mislim da ona nema apsolutno nikakvih osjećaja prema meni, ni ljubavi, ni naklonosti, ni privrženosti. Sve što joj od mene treba je cica. Apsolutno ništa drugo.
> 
> Ovaj put može i neki savjet.


Moj savjet ti se neće sviđati. Ali, napisat ću. Saberi se! Svako dijete na svijetu zahtijeva gotovo svo mamino vrijeme. Prvih otprilike tri godine, nakon toga postaju samostalniji.

Ona tebe voli, sve bebe VOLE svoju mamu, to je biološki uvjetovano.

Odmah moraš nešto poduzeti, tebi je pomoć neophodna i to čim prije. Pođi sutra na Hitnu, nije važno što je nedjelja, reci da ne možeš više, opiši sve što si nama napisala. Dobit ćeš pomoć, razgovor i, vjerojatno, lijek. 

Curica ima 16 mjeseci, Prestani dojiti, jer tebi je to preveliki napor. Nema koristi od dojenja koje toliko izluđuje mamu, da pomisli da njeno dijete ne voli nju, nego cicu.

Drži, se mishekica, i javi da si bila kod liječnika. Bit će ti bolje.

----------


## alma_itd

Potpisujem *Beti*

----------


## S2000

I ja!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## fingertips

Mishekica, drži se! : :Love: 
Potraži pomoć, odmori se, dođi kod mene na more par dana, primit ću te otvorenog srca, neću te gnjavit, a ako će tebi to pomoći, ja ću biti sretna!

----------


## željkica

Mishekica, drži se! :Love:

----------


## Zuska

Draga Mishekica, čitala sam te jučer na više tema, ali nisam stizala pisati pa si mi u mislima od jučer. 

Nemam dovoljno informacija ni o tebi, ni o tvom odnosu s mužem, a nisi napisala gotovo išta konkretno o svom odnosu s djetetom pa je teško tu dijeliti neke konkretne savjete. Međutim, iz tvojih mailova iščitava se i osjeća tvoja vlastita poremećena energija i čini mi se da bi trebala prvo na tome poraditi. 

Ovaj mail od Trampoline je slično nešto što sam mislila jučer napisati. 





> Mishekica, *s tako žestokom djecom je najveći problem što izvuku duhove iz ormara i TJERAJU nas da ih rješavamo*.
> 
> Prvih E.ovih pet godina mi je bilo najteže u životu, ne zato što je on bio žestok (i ova treća je, čak i više od njega) nego zato što ja nisam bila u dobrim odnosima sama sa sobom. Najteže mi je bilo upravo zato što se najteže uhvatiti ukoštac sa sobom. U jednom trenutku sam potražila i stručnu pomoć, kad sam uvidjela da tučem u zid.
> 
> Ono što smo i mm i ja izvrsno odradili je naš odnos. Odlučili smo da nikakve pretumbacije u braku nećemo raditi dok ne riješimo gorući problem (više bi odgovarala množina jer toga je biloooo), a odluku o razvodu donosimo mirni i u dobrim odnosima. Par puta je zbilja bilo ugusto, i s moje i s njegove strane, i da se stvari nisu promijenile sad bi sigurno bili razvedeni.
> 
> *Ali oboje smo se mijenjali.*


Ono što se meni čini je da si cijelo vrijeme nastojala biti super majka štreberica, ono, raditi sve stvari po nekim pravilima, što je izuzetno naporno. 
Pa si se zagubila u prioritetima i nekako je tu nastradao odnos sa vlastitom kćeri. 

Da pojasnim - npr. tvoja aktualna tema s dohrane nakon 1. godine - prioritet djetetu od 16 mjeseci zasigurno nije (više) do te mjere paziti na prehranu da mu se i dalje namirnice kupuju posebno, da mu se kuha posebno i sl. Dijete nakon 12 mjeseci koje nije bolesno, može polako jesti većinu onoga što i mi jedemo. Nema smisla da vrijeme kojeg nemaš trošiš na odvojeno pripremanje hrane, pogotovo jer se, koliko sam shvatila, i ti i muž hranite ok.

Također, djetetu od 16 mjeseci prioritet (više) nije cica. Ako te dojenje isrpljuje preko svake mjere, zbog toga ne spavaš ili se jednostavno ne osjećaš dobro, ukini ga. Staž od 16 mjeseci je respektabilan staž i nemaš se razloga osjećati loše. 

Ovo su dva primjera koja sam uspjela poloviti, možda ih ima još. Pojednostavi si život!

Prioritet djetetu je odmornija i staloženija majka. Majka koja ne pokušava u svemu biti turbo super pa ganja pravila i vrijeme, u ratu je s bližnjima oko sebe koji ne misle kao i ona ... već majka koja se smije, otac koji se smije (a ako može i roditelji koji se grle... ).
Djetetu je važnije oko sebe vidjeti opuštena i nasmijana lica ljudi u svakodnevnoj komunikaciji (ti i muž, vi i vaši roditelji, prijatelji...), jer ako su ljudi oko nje u grču, i ona će biti. 
Dijete ti, Mishekica, poručuje da ona vidi i osjeća da su stvari oko nje posložene krivo. 

I još nešto. Najveći djetetov prioritet su roditelji koji se, osim za svoje dijete, znaju pobrinuti i za sebe. Roditelji koji će povremeno otići sami u šetnju, baviti se nekim sportom da se ispušu i podruže, roditelji koji će ako teba otići na vikend prikupiti malo energije za sebe.... Kad vide da roditelji brinu o sebi, i djeca uče voljeti sebe. To su obrasci koje djeca uče od nas. 

Presloži si prioritete, uzmi si svaki dan malo vremena za sebe, odi na vikend odmor..pokušaj se resetirati. I svakako potraži pomoć, odi(te) nekom dobrom psihologu. Pa kad prođe malo vremena...onda vidi kako stvari stoje i donesi(te) odluke koje ti/vam se u stanju kad si malo bolje posložena čine najboljima.

----------


## Mojca

Potpis na Zusku. 
Imam i psihologicu (doduše radi privatno, ne preko hzzo) za preporučiti, ako želiš, javi se na pp.

----------


## mishekica

Zuska, ne moze jesti sve jer su joj se sad počele javljati alergije, ali ne znamo je li na neku namirnicu, pesticide ili aditive. Ja sam alergičar, kao i cijela moja strana obitelji. Čak imamo i primjer osobe koja je alergična  na apsolutno sve umjetne dodatke hrani i baš mora jesti sve organsko.
...

Što se ostalih komentara tiče, opet hvala svima. Neću ulaziti u daljnje rasprave jer sam ionako već previše rekla. Javim se možda kasnije. A možda i ne.

Sretan majčin dan svim majkama i onima koje se tako osjećaju.

----------


## Zuska

> Zuska, ne moze jesti sve jer su joj se sad počele javljati alergije, ali ne znamo je li na neku namirnicu, pesticide ili aditive. Ja sam alergičar, kao i cijela moja strana obitelji. Čak imamo i primjer osobe koja je alergična  na apsolutno sve umjetne dodatke hrani i baš mora jesti sve organsko.
> ...
> 
> Što se ostalih komentara tiče, opet hvala svima. Neću ulaziti u daljnje rasprave jer sam ionako već previše rekla. Javim se možda kasnije. A možda i ne.
> 
> Sretan majčin dan svim majkama i onima koje se tako osjećaju.


Ok, makni dio o dohrani iz mog posta, to je ionako bio samo primjer.

Ne trebaš se ti nikom opravdavat ni za šta. Ali ako se javljaš na forum, onda prihvati da ćeš dobiti raznih mišljenja i savjeta, tebi prihvatljivih ili manje prihvatljivih, ali sve cure koje su se javile na obje teme su izrazito dobronamjerne.
Meni nije mi jasno što zapravo želiš. Malo dijeliš informacije, pa žališ što si ih napisala. Malo ne bi savjete, pa bi savjete. Kad ih dobiješ, defenzivna si... 

U svakom slučaju, sretno od srca, nadam se da ćeš probleme uspješno riješiti.

----------


## pikula

mishekica, potpisujem beti,potraži pomoć i zbog sebe,ali i zbog bebe, što prije. Ti si postepeno od iscrpljenosti došla u ovo stanje pa ne možeš razlikovati "normalno" neraspoloženje i krizno stanje. Mi smo sve dojile i nespavale godinama kao i ti - ja sam i kuhala odvojeno zbog (različita) dva alergičara skoro pet godina, i  razumijem te, ali moraš potražiti pomoć. Hitno. To nije nikakva sramota, poraz ili pretjerivanje to je zrelo i odgovorno u ovom trenutku.

----------


## zhabica

> Potraži pomoć, odmori se, dođi kod mene na more par dana, primit ću te otvorenog srca, neću te gnjavit, a ako će tebi to pomoći, ja ću biti sretna!


Joj fingertips stvarno si divna!  :Heart:  

mishekice, vec sam pisala na drugoj temi, ja mislim da se sve to s cim se sad boris moze rijesiti. Zelim ti samo puno snage i hrabrosti da se odlucis na ispravne korake.  :Heart:  Potpis na trampolinu i ostale cure, djeca nas često doslovno tjeraju da se suocimo sa nerijesenim unutrasnjim problemima i kad ih pocnemo rjesavat dodje do pozitivnih promjena i u nama i prema djeci i prema partneru i drugim ljudima oko nas, zato bi ti i ja preporucila da se krenes suocavat i rjesavat probleme, uz nekog tko ti moze pomoc kako treba. Sretno ti od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

> Mishekica, drži se! :
> Potraži pomoć, odmori se, dođi kod mene na more par dana, primit ću te otvorenog srca, neću te gnjavit, a ako će tebi to pomoći, ja ću biti sretna!


 :Heart:

----------


## nanimira

Evo da se javim malo sa svojim problemima...dakle,nakon  problematične trudnoće, iscrpljujučeg poroda i jako teškog oporavka,velikih problema s dojenjem i općim kaosom u životu konačno sam se nekako uspjela uloviti u koštac sa silnim promjenama bez velikih problema...međutim, stvari su se radikalno promjenile zadnjih 1,5mj....jednu nedjelju sam se probudila sa facijalnom parezom (paralizom lijeve strane lica)  ...i tu su krenuli moji problemi...osim vrtoglavice koja je posljedica pareze jer mi je stradao centar za ravnotežu, nisam mogla čuti dijete kako plače jer neke od frenkvecija moje uho nije procesuiralo kako treba pa sam imala osjećaj da mi uši krvare kad god je P zaplakala...nisam joj se mogla nasmijat a kad sam od tuge htjela plakat nisam mogla ni suzu pustiti...nakon pretraga utvrđeno je da je pareza periferna i da je mozak dobro...dakle, nisam ju mogla utješiti,nasmijati joj se, nositi ju itd...itd...ok, krenuli na terapije i pareza se poboljšavala iz dana u dan ž da bi me nakon 3 tjedna ulovilo krvnički u leđima do te mjere da sam 10 dana morala malte ne ležati u krevetu...ok i to je prošlo...sad trenutno imam gadnu upalu oka i nadam se da će biti bolje....međutim-sav taj stres je na meni ostavio gadne posljedice...postala sma tjeskobna,paranoična,hipohondrična...stalno sam u strahu da ću se probuditi paralizirana, samodijagnosticirala sam si i MS i tumor i jednostavno se ne mogu smiriti...nemirna sam, nervozna, smijem se ali jako malo jer kad se pogledam u ogledalo i vidim na što ličim odmah postanem depresivna...a imam predivnu kćer koju obožavam i još me i zbog toga grize savjest....da stvar bude zanimljivija njoj su u zadnjih 5 tjedana izbila 2 zuba tako da po cijele noći nisam spavala što je dodatno pridonijelo mom općem psiho-fizičkom raspadu...štitnjača je poludila ( TSH 12,4) što je donijelo druge zdravstvene probleme...uglavnom, ja ovako više ni ne mogu ni ne želim dalje pa sam odlučila potražiti pomoć psihoterapeutkinje kojoj idem u srijedu na prvi razgovor....nadam se da nisam dogurala baš da ću morat antidepresive, jer ne želim prestati dojiti (naime, to je jedino što sam mogla samostalno sa djetetom raditi pa me veselilo i smirivalo)...ali ako bude potrebno definitivno ću razmisliti o tome....

----------


## bubica27

@mishekica- da sam na tvom mjestu prvi korak koji bih napravila je prestanak dojenja, bez ikakve grižnje savjesti  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

nanimira  :Love:  stvarno te svasta zadesilo
nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti
i dobro da si potrazila pomoc, prije nego sve ode predaleko

mishekica potrazi strucnu pomoc sto prije
nema sramote u tome, a tebi stvarno treba
i prestani dojiti ako te toliko opterecuje (ne govorim to olako, imam 45 mjeseci dojilackog staza sa danonocnim priljepcima)
i da, voja beba te voli, bez obzira sto ti mislila

----------


## nanimira

A moram...tek sam 6mj mama pa se svašta naredalo,tko zna što još život sve nosi-ne smijem si dopustiti da se ovako osjećam i još gore-ponašam,nema to smisla nikakvog...također, sve te strahove prenosim na svoje dijete a to nikako ne želim...probat ću psihoterapijom prvo da vidim uopće gdje se nalazi problem..

----------


## lulu-mama

Nani, nemam nista pametno za reci osim big  :Love:  !

----------


## Ginger

nanimira drz se i javi kako ide!

----------


## palčica

nanimira, jako mi je žao zbog svega što te zadesilo. Odlično što si odlučila potražiti pomoć. Želim vjerovati da će se brzo i tijelo i psiha oporaviti. Držim ti fige!  :Smile: 

mishekice, mnogo toga što si napisala mogla sam napisati nekada i ja. Znam kako se osjećaš. Potpisala bih trampolinu i zhabicu, takva djeca dodatno zahtjevaju još veći samopopravak, samopromatranje, samoanalizu, a paralelno su i sami jedan veliki projektić, zahtjevaju puno energije, truda i rada, strpljenja. U trenutcima nesigurnosti rodi se nekad i težnja da se uspješno ispuni nekakav fiktivni obrazac super mame, pa si dodatno zakopliciramo život - nisu zahtjevnija djeca roditeljski neuspjeh. Pomozi najprije sebi (psihologom, psihoterapeutom, dugom šetnjom, sportom, kako god), a onda poradi na drugim stvarima, svom odnosu sa mužem. Sama sam se uvjerila da je sretna i zadovoljna mama, dobra mama. Energetski se moraš negdje napuniti da bi mogla tu energiju preusmjeravati na nju i svoj odnos sa mužem, kakav god on bio.  :Love:

----------


## mishekica

> Ne trebaš se ti nikom opravdavat ni za šta. Ali ako se javljaš na forum, onda prihvati da ćeš dobiti raznih mišljenja i savjeta, tebi prihvatljivih ili manje prihvatljivih, ali sve cure koje su se javile na obje teme su izrazito dobronamjerne.
> Meni nije mi jasno što zapravo želiš. Malo dijeliš informacije, pa žališ što si ih napisala. Malo ne bi savjete, pa bi savjete. Kad ih dobiješ, defenzivna si...


Malo smo se krivo razumjele.  :Smile: 
Ne znam gdje si iščitala to sve što si napisala. Prije par dana sam rekla da ne želim savjete, nego da mi treba ispušni ventil. Onda se dogodilo nešto što me totalno pokosilo i trebao mi je savjet. Što je tu čudno? Imam pravo promijeniti mišljenje. Nisam nigdje napisala da žalim zbog svojih postova, nego sam samo rekla da ne bih VIŠE pisala, odn. da sam rekla dovoljno. Nisam defenzivna, samo pokušavam objasniti zašto neki savjeti nisu primjenjivi. Jer nisu.

@nanimira  :Love:

----------


## mishekica

Znate što je najsmješnije? Zapravo, tragikomično je. Da sad kažem nekom na poslu da idem na psihoterapiju i da mi je dijagnosticirana ppd, oni bi se strgali od smijeha, odn. mislili bi da glumatam da iskamčim neko bolovanje ili sl. Ne zato što oni misle da to ne postoji ili da je to neka sramota, nego zato što se to na meni nimalo ne vidi. Barem dok sam na poslu.

----------


## KrisZg

Nanimira, bravo za prvi korak...tako si me vratila u proslost:2005 kada sam rodila malu bila sam uvjerena da ce mi to biti najbolja godina ikada, puna energije...pffft 5 dan sam se vratila u bolnicu s kolapsom sistema, dobila povrsinsku trombozu, 3mjeseca imala ragade i krv tekla zajedno s mlijekom...svako malo padala i na ravnome  i imala iskrenuti zglob kao slag na torti pokocila su mi se leda 4 puta u 6 mj sam na podu ostala lezati,pa isla na inekcije...ah da skoro pa zaboravila umnjak koji mi je izbijao a nisam nista smijela protiv bolova uzeti, lice mi je bilo izobliceno a boljelo me skroz do prsa :Laughing: 
Najgora godina ikada!I da ne spominjem da sam za pola toga upravo sama kriva jer sam morala biti superduper majka...

----------


## palčica

Godinu dana sam se čupala iz istog stanja. Uz zahtjevnića, izdajanje, zdravstvene komplikacije kao posljedicu ružnog poroda, desila se i ta postporođajna - svađala sam se sa roditeljima, sto puta razvodila od muža i od same sebe. 
Također su neki mislili da izmišljam. Srećom, bilo je dobrih prijatelja, prijateljice koja je slično prolazila i divnih forumašica. 
No nije bitno što oni misle, važna si sada samo ti.

----------


## Optimist

> Znate što je najsmješnije? Zapravo, tragikomično je. Da sad kažem nekom na poslu da idem na psihoterapiju i da mi je dijagnosticirana ppd, oni bi se strgali od smijeha, odn. mislili bi da glumatam da iskamčim neko bolovanje ili sl. Ne zato što oni misle da to ne postoji ili da je to neka sramota, nego zato što se to na meni nimalo ne vidi. Barem dok sam na poslu.


Maska kao obrambeni mehanizam, ništa novo. Osim ako se na poslu stvarno dobro osjećaš. Tamo je možda i dobro da ne iznosiš svoje naintimnije probleme. Družba je družba, služba je služba (jedino ako si stvarno s nekim bliska i u tu osobu/e imaš povjerenja).

----------


## S2000

Nanimira, joj nisam znala sto te snaslo! Drz se! Na dobrom si putu.

Misekica. U trenutku dok razmisljas o rastavi i ostavljanju djeteta, mislim da bi te trebalo bolit briga sto ce na poslu govoriti o tom sto se lijecis od ppd. Kreni od onog sto je najbolje za tebe, a ne sto ce drugi misliti za tebe.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mishekica

> Maska kao obrambeni mehanizam, ništa novo. Osim ako se na poslu stvarno dobro osjećaš. Tamo je možda i dobro da ne iznosiš svoje naintimnije probleme. Družba je družba, služba je služba (jedino ako si stvarno s nekim bliska i u tu osobu/e imaš povjerenja).


Možda je i maska, ali posao me trenutno stvarno relaksira (ili mi zaokupi glavu glupim problemima  :Smile: ). No, nemam toliko bliskih ljudi tamo. Prošla su ta vremena.

Naravno da mi nije važno što će oni misliti, samo komentiram kako se stvari vide na van, a kako ih vi vidite ovdje.

----------


## Optimist

> Možda je i maska, ali posao me trenutno stvarno relaksira (ili mi zaokupi glavu glupim problemima ).


Time još bolje  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Nisam bila u situaciji pa ne znam, no kroz glavu mi prolazi misao da puno zena nece da potrazi strucnu pomoc zbog osude okoline i jer bi u neku ruku to znacilo osobni poraz pred svim onim ljudima koji su drugacije razmisljali i govorili. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## nanimira

Ma ja sam sigurna da su mi se boleštine zaredale od stresa, jer sam aposlutno normalno funkcionirala do pareze...gadna je to stvar a još je gadnije kad se tek snalazim kao majka a već moram na 1000 pretraga,terapija itd. Mislim,teško mi je ostavljat dijete dok ja muku mučim sa sobom, ta grižnja savjesti me najviše muči, a kužim da to nije zdravo jer se to moglo dogoditi i kasnije pa nekako trebamo naučiti to proći a da ipak ostane malo pozitive za dijete.

----------


## baka

> Evo da se javim malo sa svojim problemima...dakle,nakon  problematične trudnoće, iscrpljujučeg poroda i jako teškog oporavka,velikih problema s dojenjem i općim kaosom u životu konačno sam se nekako uspjela uloviti u koštac sa silnim promjenama bez velikih problema...međutim, stvari su se radikalno promjenile zadnjih 1,5mj....jednu nedjelju sam se probudila sa facijalnom parezom (paralizom lijeve strane lica)  ...i tu su krenuli moji problemi...osim vrtoglavice koja je posljedica pareze jer mi je stradao centar za ravnotežu, nisam mogla čuti dijete kako plače jer neke od frenkvecija moje uho nije procesuiralo kako treba pa sam imala osjećaj da mi uši krvare kad god je P zaplakala...nisam joj se mogla nasmijat a kad sam od tuge htjela plakat nisam mogla ni suzu pustiti...nakon pretraga utvrđeno je da je pareza periferna i da je mozak dobro...dakle, nisam ju mogla utješiti,nasmijati joj se, nositi ju itd...itd...ok, krenuli na terapije i pareza se poboljšavala iz dana u dan ž da bi me nakon 3 tjedna ulovilo krvnički u leđima do te mjere da sam 10 dana morala malte ne ležati u krevetu...ok i to je prošlo...sad trenutno imam gadnu upalu oka i nadam se da će biti bolje....međutim-sav taj stres je na meni ostavio gadne posljedice...postala sma tjeskobna,paranoična,hipohondrična...stalno sam u strahu da ću se probuditi paralizirana, samodijagnosticirala sam si i MS i tumor i jednostavno se ne mogu smiriti...nemirna sam, nervozna, smijem se ali jako malo jer kad se pogledam u ogledalo i vidim na što ličim odmah postanem depresivna...a imam predivnu kćer koju obožavam i još me i zbog toga grize savjest....da stvar bude zanimljivija njoj su u zadnjih 5 tjedana izbila 2 zuba tako da po cijele noći nisam spavala što je dodatno pridonijelo mom općem psiho-fizičkom raspadu...štitnjača je poludila ( TSH 12,4) što je donijelo druge zdravstvene probleme...uglavnom, ja ovako više ni ne mogu ni ne želim dalje pa sam odlučila potražiti pomoć psihoterapeutkinje kojoj idem u srijedu na prvi razgovor....nadam se da nisam dogurala baš da ću morat antidepresive, jer ne želim prestati dojiti (naime, to je jedino što sam mogla samostalno sa djetetom raditi pa me veselilo i smirivalo)...ali ako bude potrebno definitivno ću razmisliti o tome....


_nanimira_, bit će dobro. Poduzimaš sve što treba. Dok tijelo i psiha daje signale, reagira, znači da traži malo pomoći i uvjeta da se oporavi. Ako ti mogu sugerirati da pokušaš govoriti i misliti pozitivno, jer ti si jedna krasna mlada žena i majka.

----------


## Tanči

> Ma ja sam sigurna da su mi se boleštine zaredale od stresa, jer sam aposlutno normalno funkcionirala do pareze...gadna je to stvar a još je gadnije kad se tek snalazim kao majka a već moram na 1000 pretraga,terapija itd. Mislim,teško mi je ostavljat dijete dok ja muku mučim sa sobom, ta grižnja savjesti me najviše muči, a kužim da to nije zdravo jer se to moglo dogoditi i kasnije pa nekako trebamo naučiti to proći a da ipak ostane malo pozitive za dijete.


Pareza se hoće dogoditi od propuha i klime.
Moj muž je to imao prije desetak godina  i zaključak je bio da mu je to od klime.
U prvi mah je bila sumnja na moždani udar i neću nikad zaboraviti taj strah koji sam tada osjetila, ali i olakšanje kad smo doznali pravu dijagnozu.
Njemu se to nikad više nije ponovilo, ali se čuva propuha i klime maksimalno

----------


## nanimira

Hvala vam na ohrabrenjima, stvarno... teško je jer se nisam mogla adekvatno brinuti za dijete a toliko sam ju čekala...al da nema nje,vjerujem da bi mi bilo još gore..ovako se stvarno i mogu nasmijati od srca jer je ona presmiješna nekad,pa mi bude lakše...moj mali apauriček je to...suprug,mama i sestra su mi jako puno pomogli ali je vrijeme da se ulovim u koštac sa strahovima. Javim svakako kako je bilo... :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

Ovo predavanje (ili radionica) zvuči zanimljivo, taman na ovu temu. U Zagrebu je, prekosutra: upoznajte-svoje-dijete
-----

Nanimira, Mishekica i ostale koje se nalaze u sličnim problemima, mnogo snage želim  :Love:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo predavanje (ili radionica) zvuči zanimljivo, taman na ovu temu. U Zagrebu je, prekosutra: upoznajte-svoje-dijete
> -----
> 
> Nanimira, Mishekica i ostale koje se nalaze u sličnim problemima, mnogo snage želim


Zna li netko više o toj udruzi Prirodno roditeljstvo?

----------


## Jurana

I ova se forumašica isto pitala: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77266-p...stvo-tko-su-ti

----------


## palčica

Zalažu se za teoriju povezujućeg roditeljstva (ima dosta sada lit. o tome), za principe koje nekako njeguju u većini i roditelji ovog foruma i meni se sviđaju, konkretno tim koji je sada u Rijeci, podružnica od partnerice samog osnivača. Bila sam na jednoj radionici, dosta skeptična, ali mi se svidjelo, pomoglo mi je. Znam da imaju i osobne konzultacije, imaju predavanja ali i radionice gdje roditelji mogu s njima i ako žele drugim roditeljima proći neke konkretne probleme. Toliko znam.

----------


## mishekica

Pisala sam i ja o njima. Palčica je sve opisala pa ne moram.

Meni su bili OK i svidjela su mi se predavanja na kojima sam bila, ali me jako živciralo što su pojedini roditelji potrošili 10-15 minuta zajedničkog vremena da bi nadugačko i naširoko raspredali o svojim problemima, a mi smo samo dobili komentar: "Ne znam sad koji je vaš slučaj. Morao bih dublje ući u problematiku."  :Rolling Eyes: 

I na svako naše pitanje smo dobili odgovor da ćemo to slušati na sljedećem predavanju i da je potrebno odslušati sva predavanja da bi se dobila šira slika... OK, ali ne dam 2000 kn za 8 predavanja na kojima ću stalno dobivati odgovore da ću sve razumjeti na kraju.

Imam još neke stvari za komentirati, ali sad žurim.

----------


## Peterlin

Aaaa, Snowlion, sad znam....Jurana hvala na linku.

mishekice - dijelim mišljenje o 2000 kn, ali na prvu loptu. Ne treba mi to, ali me zanimalo. Fala!

----------


## nanimira

Evo da se ukratko javim...dakle,narušeno mi je opće psihofizičko zdravlje, nemam simptome PPDa, dijagnoza je anksioznost a terapija su za početak lijekovi da me dovedu u normalu a kasnije psihoterapija...moram prestati dojiti :Crying or Very sad:  ....

----------


## željkica

nanimira draga grlim jako  :Love:  dobro je šta si na vrijeme potražila pomoć vjerujem da ćeš se brzo oporavit i uživat sa svojom bebicom! :Kiss:

----------


## S2000

> Evo da se ukratko javim...dakle,narušeno mi je opće psihofizičko zdravlje, nemam simptome PPDa, dijagnoza je anksioznost a terapija su za početak lijekovi da me dovedu u normalu a kasnije psihoterapija...moram prestati dojiti ....



Nanimira, imam filing da ces se ti vrlo brzo vratiti u bolje stanje. Bebica je vec i narasla i mislim da je bolje da ima zdravu i sretnu mamu bez cice, nego da si anksiozna dojilica. Sve ce to biti dobro uz tvoju volju.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Ja bas krecem na predavanja prirodno roditeljstvo..
reci cu vam kako mi se cini kad zavrsim sa tim..
Sad sam na pola puta da zavrsim radionice Rastimo zajedno koju organizira Unicef..zanimljivo..

Bolje mi je sudjelovati na radionicama takvog tipa nego citati knjige..
Pomaze mi dosta u odgoju a i u upoznavanju same sebe..

----------


## nanimira

ma ni ona više nekako nije htjela dojit, podoji su nam bili vrlo kratki i eventualno za uspavat ( al ni to više nije palilo)...odvikla se je prirodno jer mene nije bilo i po 3 sata doma zbog pretraga itd...mislim, uopće ne želim ni spominjati kak je meni teško,al čini mi se da njoj za sad ide dobro, i to je ono što mi daje snagu....hvala vam...

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja bas krecem na predavanja prirodno roditeljstvo..
> reci cu vam kako mi se cini kad zavrsim sa tim..
> Sad sam na pola puta da zavrsim radionice Rastimo zajedno koju organizira Unicef..zanimljivo..
> 
> Bolje mi je sudjelovati na radionicama takvog tipa nego citati knjige..
> Pomaze mi dosta u odgoju a i u upoznavanju same sebe..


nisam skužila jel ti to ideš u vrtić ( to je kod nas tamo bilobesplatno) ili na plačenički tečaj

----------


## milasova8

I jedno o drugo..

Nanimira,bitno da si potrazila pomoc,to je veliki korak..
Dijete treba mamu koja je dobro..
Zelim ti srecu! Drzi se

----------


## Ginger

nanimira, drz se!

----------


## nanimira

i dobra vijest je da ne moram prestat dojit  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Majuška

> i dobra vijest je da ne moram prestat dojit


Baš sam ti htjela poslati pp a sad vidim ovaj post  :Heart:

----------


## lulu-mama

> i dobra vijest je da ne moram prestat dojit


 :Very Happy: 
Zašto je uopće bila opcija za prestanak dojenja? Zbog lijekova?

----------


## nanimira

ma da...moram uvesti određeni režim dojenja al ne trebam uopće prestati...majuška,pošalji slobodno...

----------


## Mrs Happy

Procitala sam dosta postova i vratila se 5 godina unatrag. Ajme onih prvih 6 mjeseci... lazu svi koji kazu da se to zaboravi. I ne znam tko je smislio malo dijete mala briga, veliko dijete velika briga. Mozda da, kad se usporedjuje dvogodisnjak i tinejdzer, ali ako usporedjujemo bebu i petogodisnjaka, nikako.

----------


## Beti3

Čudno mi je pročitati tvoje mišljenje Mrs Happy  :Smile:  Pa meni nema ljepšeg perioda od prvih 6 mjeseci, pa prvih godinu dana, pa prve tri...Što je beba manja, to mi je bolje. 
Kad se sjetim onih prvih tjedana, novog života u mojim rukama, čiste nirvane u kojoj sam bila...(sa ovim velikima treba živaca i živaca, te škola, te izlasci, te "kupi mi", te...)

----------


## Peterlin

> Čudno mi je pročitati tvoje mišljenje Mrs Happy  Pa meni nema ljepšeg perioda od prvih 6 mjeseci, pa prvih godinu dana, pa prve tri...Što je beba manja, to mi je bolje. 
> Kad se sjetim onih prvih tjedana, novog života u mojim rukama, čiste nirvane u kojoj sam bila...(sa ovim velikima treba živaca i živaca, te škola, te izlasci, te "kupi mi", te...)


Beti, obje imate pravo... i obje nemate pravo...

Tih prvih šest mjeseci ovisi o djetetu. Moj stariji je imao dojenačke grčeve - bilo mi je tak da se nerado sjećam tih dana, ali s mlađim nije bilo baš nikakvih problema jer njega je to mimoišlo. Tako da taj dojam o prvih šest mjeseci ovisi o iskustvu... S druge strane - moja "nemoguća beba" pokazala se kasnije kao izuzetno lako odgojivo dijete, a divna i mirna uspavana beba pokazala je kasnije svoj pravi prgavi karakter (na mater, he he he...) Sve dođe na mjesto na ovaj ili onaj način. Sad imam dva teenagera - jedan je i dalje lako odgojiv, a drugi ima roščiće, ali može se i s njim sve dogovoriti.

----------


## Carmina406

Meni isto nema lijepšeg perioda od prvih 6mj,ali tek kad prođu  :Grin:  

Peterlin potpis

----------


## Ginger

I ja mislim da ovisi o situaciji, nije svima jednako
Nisu jednake ni bebe, niti mame

Meni je isto prva godina predivna, sa sve tri moje cure
Iako ponekad zna biti naporno, pogotovo sad kad ih imam tri, uzrastom od uha do uha, al i dalje mi je predivno
I bas mi bude zao sto vise necu imati malu bebu  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

> Meni isto nema lijepšeg perioda od prvih 6mj,ali tek kad prođu


 :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Bas i ja razmisljam, toliko mi je prekrasno ovo do sada da jedva cekam jos jednom sve iz pocetka.. Al lako meni sa uvijek sretnom i mirnom bebom  :Smile:  da me zadese neprospavane noci i stalni plac sto god da napravim bome bi i ja jedva cekala da prode..

----------


## Carmina406

Al zaboravit ću ja to opet,pa će mi se činiti da to i nije tako strašno...nespavanje i plakanje staaalno....pa ću opet pomisliti da san možda ja to sve umislila....jer će mi samo one najlipše slike ostat urezane u pamćenje,osmjesi,gugutanje...... miris bebe,toplina,mali prstići smrdići....pa ću opet poželit smotuljak  :Heart: 

....pa ću opet doći vama žaliti i kukati :drama:  

 :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

> Čudno mi je pročitati tvoje mišljenje Mrs Happy  Pa meni nema ljepšeg perioda od prvih 6 mjeseci, pa prvih godinu dana, pa prve tri...Što je beba manja, to mi je bolje. 
> Kad se sjetim onih prvih tjedana, novog života u mojim rukama, čiste nirvane u kojoj sam bila...(sa ovim velikima treba živaca i živaca, te škola, te izlasci, te "kupi mi", te...)


Tvoj komentar mene osobno i izravno vrijeđa.
Znam da ti to (valjda) nije namjera ni u ludilu, ali ipak.
Nije svima jednako i nismo svi jednaki. Ti si očito jedna psihički posve zdrava i stabilna osoba, no eto, nismo svi te sreće.  :Coffee:

----------


## Bluebella

> I ja mislim da ovisi o situaciji, nije svima jednako
> Nisu jednake ni bebe, niti mame


ima tu istine... 
moj zaspe oko 21 i spava obično do 9, nekad do 10h, uz tri buđenja, malo ciki i odmah zaspe ponovno. i meni je to presuper, ujutro odmorna ja, odmorna beba i idemo van u šetnje. dok npr od moje frendice beba (koja je na ad-u) spava cijelu noć bez buđenja i ako se probudi jednom po noći moja frendica sutradan drami kak je umorna, kak se nije naspavala od male itd. ispočetka sam mislila da mala kad se probudi više ne zaspe nego cendra, ali ne, mala zaspe za dvadesetak min. tak da dosta je i stvar percepcije. nešto što je nekima drama drugima je super.
meni je od nakon poroda prekrasno razdoblje, uživam s njim svaki dan, šetamo se, putujemo, kad je imao mjesec i pol išli smo nas troje na skijanje (dok je tata skijao ja sam se šetala s bebom, pa se zamijenimo) prekrasno nam je bilo, putovala s njim svojima u slavoniju više puta sama sa bebom u autu...
ja bih odmah još jednu bebu  :Smile:  al dojenje i nedostatak menge i libida me priječe  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

> ja bih odmah još jednu bebu  al dojenje i nedostatak menge i libida me priječe


Od navedenog može te spriječiti jedino nedostatak libida.

----------


## Optimist

Naravno da joj nije bila namjera, Beti je opisivala svoje iskustvo  :Smile: 

I ne znači da je osoba nestabilna i bolesna ako joj je teško, zapravo, bilo bi čudno i neprirodno da u teškim situacijama djelujemo kao da je sve u najboljem redu, zdravo je adekvatno odreagirati na situaciju.

----------


## Bluebella

> Od navedenog može te spriječiti jedino nedostatak libida.


i loš spermiogram sam zaboravila (sitnica).

----------


## vikki

> I bas mi bude zao sto vise necu imati malu bebu


A ja potpisujem ovo! Iako je prva dva-tri mjeseca užasno plakao (i sad je cendrav i lako se rasplače) i znala sam plakati s njim, iako sam bila isprepadana od tog bića s kojim nisam bila sigurna radim li dobro to što radim, iako mi je bilo naporno i još uvijek je jer nemam pomoć, počela sam raditi dva-tri tjedna nakon poroda od doma, nitko osim mene nije ga presvukao, okupao, promijenio pelenu, izveo u šetnju, vježbao s njim, uza sve to lovi me silna tuga kad pomislim da mi je to bila jedina prilika da imam malu bebu i da je više neće biti. I sad kad su krenuli zubi pa se opet budi svakih sat-dva i ne skida se sa sise, ja uživam u tim noćima jer znam da će proći i da više to neću imati prilike doživjeti.

----------


## maca papucarica

Vikki  :Heart:

----------


## flopica

ovisi i o djetetu i o majci
s prvom strašno i tegobno, više do mene nego do nje
to sad znam
s drugom čista hormonska bajka, mirisna, mekana i opojna....

----------


## Carmina406

Dojenje po noći i buđenje 5,6,7...13 puta  :drama: 

Sve drugo mogu tolerirati,čak i "bezrazložno" vrištanje u autu na putovanju od cca12km (uopće se ne usudim dalje od 40ak km se iti zaputiti) za ne falit ja imam klasičnu bolest vožnje,tako da dok zabavljam njega u sebi mantram....nemoj povratit,izdrži još malo :gaah:  kakvo božje skijanje s ovim mojim. Dok bih stigla uopće do snježnih padina trebala bi mi infuzija i  :psiholog:  ali divan je bebač,poseban,živahan,sladak, mazast, volim ga do neba i nazad i oko mjeseca bezbroj puta. Seku njegovu također  :Heart: 

Al dok su bebe i dok doje ne spavaju nikako i baš su zahtjevni. I naporni. I umorna sam,na dane bih i ja bebu koja zaćori 2-3h u komadu dok mama čupa obrve i lakira nokte,al nemože mi bit ili onda to nebi bilo ovo moje dvoje koje imam. A ja baš volim ove moje male krvopijice :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Tvoj komentar mene osobno i izravno vrijeđa.
> Znam da ti to (valjda) nije namjera ni u ludilu, ali ipak.
> Nije svima jednako i nismo svi jednaki. Ti si očito jedna psihički posve zdrava i stabilna osoba, no eto, nismo svi te sreće.


Zašto bi te vrijeđao moj komentar  :Shock:   :Shock:  ? 

Kako nekoga može vrijeđati to što netko uživa u majčinstvu?! Mene bi trebala vrijeđati pomisao da nekoga može uvrijediti to što obožavam brinuti o bebama. I djeci.
Ne samo svojoj. Meni je najbolji posao na svijetu čuvati djecu, ma što čuvati, igrati se s njima, učiti ih, gledati kako svakoga dana. u svakom pogledu, napreduju.  :Smile: 

Naravno da nije lako, nitko nikad nije rekao da je roditeljstvo lako, ali neće biti ni malo lakše, ako ne uživamo u ulozi roditelja.

Teško, pa naravno da je teško, i naporno, i često dosadno, i jednolično, ali sve to je zanemarivo, kad vidiš da si stvorila novo ljudsko biće i od njega / nje napravila čovjeka. 
( ps. sad ide van, u 11 navečer, "pa nikoga nema prije vani"...ah, bebe su peace of cake, prema velikima,..)

----------


## Carmina406

Beti ti si zaboravila nekima je još friško  :Wink:  I nemože se uspoređivati briga o djetetu koje se mirno vozi u kolicima,autu...koje spava cijelu noć,pa još po danu 2-3h,koje se samo zna zabaviti na podu,ogradici itd i s druge strane o onome koje se budi milijardu puta,plače u kolicima,autu,krevetiću,ogradici,u rukama koje nisu mamine  :Grin:  da ne govorim o nekim drugim nedajbože krajnostima. A nije ni svačija obiteljska situacija ista. Netko ima pomoć u vidu muža,bake itd,netko je većinom ili uvijek sam. 

Nisu ni sve mame iste.

Meni je grozno nespavanje i vrištanje,ali itekako uživam u majčinstvu,a još ću i više uživati kad se naspavam,izdepiliram,počupam obrve  :lool:

----------


## Carmina406

Ohh Beti tek sad vidim da ide vsni u 11....nebih se rado mjenjala :Grin:  

Al ovo šta bluebella opisuje za mene je nedostižan ideal  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

bolje da nisam ništa pisala, zaspao je u 9h i već se tri puta budio, dva puta sam ga uspavala a sad ga puštam da se malo izmori pa ću ponovno... 
povlačim gore napisano  :Grin:

----------


## Carmina406

> bolje da nisam ništa pisala, zaspao je u 9h i već se tri puta budio, dva puta sam ga uspavala a sad ga puštam da se malo izmori pa ću ponovno... 
> povlačim gore napisano


 tako je nekima staaalno  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Bbellice pa znas da se ne smijes hvaliti  :lool: 

Kao sto sam rekla, nisu ni bebe niti mame jednake
I mislim da nitko nikoga ne zeli vrijedjati, samo smo razlicite

----------


## KrisZg

Potpisujem Beti.

Meni nema ljepseg razdoblja nego kada su tako mali a i valjda sam zaboravila neispavanost.Mali je bio super sa spavanjem ali je puno plakao, mala manje ali je uvijek zezala sa spavanjem.Cak mi i posporodajna sada daleko sjecanje, sve se prezivi ali strah kada ti sa 13 god kasni sa koncerta kuci...uh, par godina zivota ode :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

Mi s 13 godina nismo smjeli ni pomislit na koncert....  :Smile:  Meni je majčinstvo super i stvarno se ne želim i ne trebam žaliti al ove gluposti sa strane me strašno frustriraju.... iiiiii :gaah:

----------


## KrisZg

Ne smije niti on ali ovo je bio onaj:nasilje nije cool u pratnji profesora i malo se zaigrao pa se zaboravio javiti :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Happy

> Čudno mi je pročitati tvoje mišljenje Mrs Happy  Pa meni nema ljepšeg perioda od prvih 6 mjeseci, pa prvih godinu dana, pa prve tri...Što je beba manja, to mi je bolje. 
> Kad se sjetim onih prvih tjedana, novog života u mojim rukama, čiste nirvane u kojoj sam bila...(sa ovim velikima treba živaca i živaca, te škola, te izlasci, te "kupi mi", te...)


Jos nismo dosli do tinejdzerskih godina, pa mogu samo zamisljati tu fazu i iskreno, unaprijed me jeza hvata- ja cu biti u menopauzi a on u pubertetu, uf. No, do sada, meni osobno je izuzetno (fizicki i emotivno) tesko bilo jedino prvih 6 mjeseci, i taj period mi je  zbilja bio ful grozan. Nakon toga sve ide nekako lakse. Sad ima 5,5 god i trenutno mi je ova faza najlaksa, naljepsa i uzivam u svakom trenutku majcinstva. Sad sam u onoj nirvani koju spominjes  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

ja ne znam što može biti gore od ovih informiranih roditeljstava - meni je bilo najlakše s prvim,imala sam 25,niš nisam znala i brinula sam se tek kad se nešto događalo. Sad s trećim djetetom, znam previše, puno previše i bojim se svega što ako je ovo, što ako je ono, non stop- da li me boli trbuh jer brijem ez veze ili jer potiskujem majčinski instinkt  :Smile: . O svemu sto i jedna kontradiktorna teorija... Blaženo neznanje

----------


## nanimira

a što je najgore, u ovoj hrpetini informacija često puta protuslovnih,treba izabrati najbolju za svoje dijete...uf,to tek umara....

----------


## S2000

Meni je moj sin (uskoro 4 god) bio tezak i prvih 6 mj, i prvu godinu, i drugu i trecu i cetvrtu i dan danas on mene iscrpljuje, fizicki i psihicki je tako zahtjevan. Sad kad imam drugu bebu koja je mirnija (citaj:normalna) pitam se kako sam ja prezivjela taj uragan od svog sina (isto bez pomoci)... i strah me iti pomislit na trece dijete jer bude li i taj uragan..ne ne. Ne mogu ja to  :Smile:  

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jurana

Ja potpuno vjerujem Beti da uživa u prvih 6 mjeseci. Ako sam dobro zapamtila, ona je stvarno obožavateljica beba i ne samo svojih  :Smile: 
Sjećam se da se veselila nekoj bebi na plaži koja joj je zapravo bila nepoznata i meni je to simpatično.

Poznam nekoliko ljudi koji su ludi za bebama. Pišem ljudi, a ne žena, jer je među njima i moj nećak koji je kao 12-ogodišnjak čuvao mog mlađeg bolje od ijednog odraslog i mi smo znali, ako je on prisutan na nekoj fešti, da ćemo mi odmoriti  :Smile: 

Jedna moja prija će ti doletjeti vidjeti bebu prvi dan kad izađeš iz rodilišta (naravno, pita da dopuštenje) jer je jednostavno luda za njima i kaže da je oduvijek bila takva - još kad je i sama bila djevojčica.

Takvima nikad dosta nosanja i nunanja.

Ja osobno nisam nešto od novorođenčadi  :Grin:  Volim kad počnu govoriti, uvijek nešto divanim s dječurlijom.

Različiti smo.

----------


## KrisZg

> Meni je moj sin (uskoro 4 god) bio tezak i prvih 6 mj, i prvu godinu, i drugu i trecu i cetvrtu i dan danas on mene iscrpljuje, fizicki i psihicki je tako zahtjevan. Sad kad imam drugu bebu koja je mirnija (citaj:normalna) pitam se kako sam ja prezivjela taj uragan od svog sina (isto bez pomoci)... i strah me iti pomislit na trece dijete jer bude li i taj uragan..ne ne. Ne mogu ja to  
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Al si me sada uhvatila, ja se (pssssst) nadam da je ovo cura, neki dan sam bas pricala, mala je u odnosu na maloga bila zlato!Bez obzira kaj je slabije spavala.Iako u odnosu kakav je sada i koliko toga ima za brinuti, kada je bio beba, ma super.A on je kao dobro dijete, skidam kapu mamama cija djeca imaju malo zesci pubertet.

----------


## Mima

> Ja potpuno vjerujem Beti da uživa u prvih 6 mjeseci. Ako sam dobro zapamtila, ona je stvarno obožavateljica beba i ne samo svojih 
> Sjećam se da se veselila nekoj bebi na plaži koja joj je zapravo bila nepoznata i meni je to simpatično.
> 
> Poznam nekoliko ljudi koji su ludi za bebama. Pišem ljudi, a ne žena, jer je među njima i moj nećak koji je kao 12-ogodišnjak čuvao mog mlađeg bolje od ijednog odraslog i mi smo znali, ako je on prisutan na nekoj fešti, da ćemo mi odmoriti 
> 
> Jedna moja prija će ti doletjeti vidjeti bebu prvi dan kad izađeš iz rodilišta (naravno, pita da dopuštenje) jer je jednostavno luda za njima i kaže da je oduvijek bila takva - još kad je i sama bila djevojčica.
> 
> Takvima nikad dosta nosanja i nunanja.
> 
> ...


Točno tako, baš se nedavno na nekoj obiteljskoj fešti u restoranu moja šogorica rastapala nad nekom malom bebom, samo sam čekala kad će pitati nepoznatu ženu da joj malo da bebu da ju nosi.

Ja kad vidim bebu dobijem PTSP.

----------


## nanimira

:Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja ne znam što može biti gore od ovih informiranih roditeljstava - meni je bilo najlakše s prvim,imala sam 25,niš nisam znala i brinula sam se tek kad se nešto događalo. Sad s trećim djetetom, znam previše, puno previše i bojim se svega što ako je ovo, što ako je ono, non stop- da li me boli trbuh jer brijem ez veze ili jer potiskujem majčinski instinkt . O svemu sto i jedna kontradiktorna teorija... Blaženo neznanje


ima istine i u ovome  :Grin: 
prvih šest mjeseci s prvim djetetom bez gugla i prvih šest mjeseci s drugim djetetom, s guglom  :Grin: 
btw, pikula, mene zaobišla ova informacija o trećem djetetu , pa čestitaaam!! 

mima  :Laughing: 

inače, ja mislim da nema lakšeg razdoblja s djecom nego kad imaju od cca 7 do 13-14 godina.  fakat tu nemaš nikakvog posla s njima, osim dat im jesti. skroz su samostalni, a nisu još samostalni za noćne izlaske   :Grin:  

a onda, opet dođe ti svako malo teško što nisu više onako mali, slatki dvogodišnjaci. uf. svake godine u ovo doba, oboje su majska djeca, me uhvati nostalgija  :Heart:

----------


## palčica

Iz sadašnje perspektive jako mi je žao što nismo više uživali u djetetu kao novorođenčetu. A opet ne znam ni kako bismo. Bilo je zaista jako teško, ne tipična situacija i sada želim gledati one pozitivnije strane svega. Uspjeli smo ga hraniti, uspjeli smo, tj. ja 9 mj. natezati cice u izdajalici i ostati živa bez više od 2 sata spavanja u komadu prvih 10 mj. Uspjeli smo prebroditi moju postporođajnu, naći nekakav način i stil roditeljstva da razumijemo i da nam bude lijepo sa malim zahtjevnićem, autonomnim djetetom s kojim ništa ne ide bez pregovora i maksimalne količine energije.
Nekako smo mm i ja narasli zahvaljujući tom čudesnom malcu. Kontroliramo bolje svoje emocije, živaca smo negdje putem i pronašli. Svakog dana uživam maksimalno u njemu i njegovoj šašavoj osobnosti. Možda jer mi je žao propuštenog, ali bilo je kako je bilo. Početak roditeljstva servirao nam je jako velike izazove, fizičke i emotivne i nešto smo iz toga naučili, očito sa razlogom.  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

I ja jedva čekam da počne hodati i govoriti! Uvijek sam obožavala male bebe, ali čuvati tuđu bebu i premotati joj guzu je nešto saaaasvim deseto od brige za vlastito dijete 0-24. Mislim da i ja previše znam, što zbog struke, što zbog neta i strogog mirovanja u trudnoći.... koliko mi to pomaže toliko mi i otežava. Moj beban je zahtjevniji + sad smo skupili i dijagnozu distonie i hipotonie pa mi je jednostavno još teže  :Grin: . Najgore u čitavoj priči mi je to što sam pokušala unatrag 2 sistematska reći pedici da nisam zadovoljna kako stvari stoje s motorikom, a ona meni da je sve ok. Tek sad je odreagirala i poslala nas kod neuropedijatrice. A ja pi.... već 2 mjeseca jer nemamo pomaka i pokušavam inspiracijom sama riješiti problem. Sad ću barem dobiti pomoć.

----------


## Apsu

Ja jako volim bebe  :Smile:  Zbog toga sam vec 2 mjeseca nakon poroda iskreno pozeljela drugo, al mi valjda srecom dragi jos ne da  :Smile:  mlada sam krenula u majcinstvo, i da mi se zivot poslozi s financijama ja bi ih sigurno imala 5, ma kako god "tesko" bilo. Volim djecu vise od icega, ispunjava me gledati to malo bespomocno bice koje ovisi o meni, volim gledati kako iz dana u dan raste i otkriva nesto novo. Volim i kad place, pa kad ga stisnem uz sebe, volim kad me gleda uplasen i trazi sigurnost, volim prvi osmijeh, volim sve bebe na svijetu i kad vidim bebu ja bi trcala prema njoj da ju zagrlim., volim kad spava, volim kad gleda okicama i otkriva svijet, volim,volim,volim  :Heart: 
Cim malo naraste ja idem po jos jednu bebu , hocu 100 beba!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Carmina406

I ja volim bebe,najslađe su mi kad spavaju....šta je u mom slučaju nikad  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

> i ja volim bebe,najslađe su mi kad spavaju....šta je u mom slučaju nikad




lol

----------


## nanimira

ja volim samo svoju bebu a druge su mi OK  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

Ja se iskreno divim svima koji vole bebe. Kad ih vidim u kolicima okrenem glavu, a kad zaplaču želudac mi se okrene.

Mislim da i ja imam ptsp.

----------


## Anci

> Ja se iskreno divim svima koji vole bebe. Kad ih vidim u kolicima okrenem glavu, a kad zaplaču želudac mi se okrene.
> 
> Mislim da i ja imam ptsp.



 :lool:   :lool: 
Imas ptsp :D

----------


## bijelko

> Ja se iskreno divim svima koji vole bebe. Kad ih vidim u kolicima okrenem glavu, a kad zaplaču želudac mi se okrene.
> 
> Mislim da i ja imam ptsp.


da, i ja

volim ove veće s kojima se da razgovarati, s njima si uvijek kliknem. mene vole jasličari, ne znam koji im je vrag ali uvijek me se ulovi neki od cca 2 godine

----------


## In love

> Ja se iskreno divim svima koji vole bebe. Kad ih vidim u kolicima okrenem glavu, a kad zaplaču želudac mi se okrene.
> 
> Mislim da i ja imam ptsp.



Ha,ha, ovako i ja nakon trece srece. I kad vidim trudnicu si mislim, majko mila, šta ti je to trebalo u životu. PTSP. Ali kako malac raste tako imam i PTSP od tri, cetiri godisnjaka, ha ha ( nase dijete je jedno od onih koje je jos uvijek ultra zahtjevno i naporno, nema veze sto puno 5 uskoro)... Nikako na zelenu granu s njim..... Ali volim ga ( jih) najvise na svijetu i stvarno su nesto najbolje sto ti se moze desit u zivotu... ( evo, bas je uletio u kucu, sa maramom ( buff marama) preko oci, kaciga na glavi, suncane naocale i prijavio da je tako vozio biciklu i sve vidio!!) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam vec napisala da sam jako tuzna kad se sjetim da vise necu imati tako malu bebu  :Sad: 
Meni su to najljepsi dani u zivotu, bez obzira i na one teze trenutke
To malo slatko tijelo, ti prstici, obrascici, slatka usta i najljepsi pogled, ajmeee, rastapam se nad tim malim nemocnim bicem  :Smile: 
I sad je stalno cmakam, mazim (nije da nisam i ove dvije vece), mirisim, nosim i kad treba i kad ne treba...ma, prebrzo mi sve prolazi

I tudje bebe su mi slatke, al moje su moje  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

Moja mama obožava bebe. Jedva je dočekala da njene bebe odrastu i podare joj unučad da i dalje uživa  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> To malo slatko tijelo, ti prstici, obrascici, slatka usta i najljepsi pogled, ajmeee, rastapam se nad tim malim nemocnim bicem 
> I sad je stalno cmakam, mazim (nije da nisam i ove dvije vece), mirisim, nosim i kad treba i kad ne treba...ma, prebrzo mi sve prolazi
> 
> I tudje bebe su mi slatke, al moje su moje


potpis na ovo  :Heart: 
ne mogu zamisliti da imam ptsp od svoje bebe

----------


## KrisZg

Ja se jedino pitam sto mi to opet treba kada vidim recimo 5 ili 6 godisnje dijete da se dernja jer nesto hoce, iako ja nisam s njima imala nekih "ozbiljnih" situacija...neku vecer mala upalila sirenu da se culo preko dvije ulice, majka je samo hodala, treba celicni zivci za to  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> I ja volim bebe,najslađe su mi kad spavaju....šta je u mom slučaju nikad


 :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> potpis na ovo 
> ne mogu zamisliti da imam ptsp od svoje bebe


E, a mozda nemamo bebe za ptsp  :Smile: 

Kris, uf, o petogodisnjacima se da raspravljati  :lool:

----------


## Bluebella

> E, a mozda nemamo bebe za ptsp


imamo još vremena  :Laughing:  kažu mi frendice da pričekam dok krenu zubi...
ti si svoje dvoje odradila, treća je na dobrom putu, mene još stigne sudbina sa drugim/trećim....  :Cool:

----------


## mishekica

> imamo još vremena  kažu mi frendice da pričekam dok krenu zubi...


Mislim da su ti frendice pomalo ljubomorne. Ako si dosad toliko uživala u svemu i bila toliko cool, nema razloga da i dalje ne bude tako.

Kad pričaš s drugima - uvijek je to isto. Nikad ti ne daju da imaš svoje viđenje stvari. Uvijek oni znaju bolje. Oni su proživjeli više. Jer imaju bebu od čak 20 mjeseci. Ili čak dvoje njih.  :Shock: 
Meni su tako stalno govorili: "Ah, ako ti je sad naporno, čekaj da... (popuni prazninu čime god želiš)". Ili, s druge strane, ima onih obrnutih: "Ma sve će to proći, samo dok..." Ni jedni ni drugi nisu bili u pravu u mom slučaju.  :Coffee:

----------


## trampolina

Ahahaha, mishekica, NEĆE proći, samo će se promijeniti oblik zahtjevnosti. Intenzitet će ostati isti. I kad budu imali 30  :Shock: nesvist:

Šalu na stranu, mene je od doživljavanja komentara izlječilo drugo dijete. Ali razumijem sve kojima to nije opcija  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> Mislim da su ti frendice pomalo ljubomorne. Ako si dosad toliko uživala u svemu i bila toliko cool, nema razloga da i dalje ne bude tako.
> 
> Kad pričaš s drugima - uvijek je to isto. Nikad ti ne daju da imaš svoje viđenje stvari. Uvijek oni znaju bolje. Oni su proživjeli više. Jer imaju bebu od čak 20 mjeseci. Ili čak dvoje njih. 
> Meni su tako stalno govorili: "Ah, ako ti je sad naporno, čekaj da... (popuni prazninu čime god želiš)". Ili, s druge strane, ima onih obrnutih: "Ma sve će to proći, samo dok..." Ni jedni ni drugi nisu bili u pravu u mom slučaju.


Mishekice potpuno si u pravu.
krenulo je sa: čekaj da dobiješ dijete pa češ vidjeti, pa nakon poroda je bilo: e vidjet ćeš prvu noć s bebom koji je to stres, pa čekaj da krenu grčevi, pa komentar da bebe samo spava prva dva mj, pa se produžilo na četiri a nakon toga kreće nespavanje, pa sad govore čekaj da krenu zubi ili prohoda i sl. 
one što su govorile čekaj da dobiješ dijete pa ćeš vidjeti su već dobile drugo dijete i sad spika ide ovako: s jednim djetetom je sve super, uživaj, tak sam i ja (a nije, 4god je sjedila doma da ju nisi mogao vidjeti) vidjet ćeš kad dođe drugo.
itd itd  :Cool:  
al eto, sve mame su preživjele pa budem i ja, što god da me snašlo samo nek je on meni zdrav.
i da, svi su uvijek pametniji od tebe i sve bolje znaju  :Smile:  ah  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

A ne bi vam valjalo ni da sute!  :Smile: 
Naravno da svak govori iz nekog svog iskustva, ne znaci da vam zele zlo.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Al kad mi se žale da im se beba tu noć probudila 3 puta umjesto 1 ili 2 uobičajena i da su koma,ja se osjećam ko svemoćna kraljica  :alexis:

----------


## Bluebella

> A ne bi vam valjalo ni da sute! 
> Naravno da svak govori iz nekog svog iskustva, ne znaci da vam zele zlo.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


iskreno, jako volim te koje šute ako ih se ne pita  :Grin:  volim i one koje iznesu svoju situaciju bez "vidjet ćeš ti" isl. a također volim se naći sa svojim curama (sve redom imamo bebe) i pričati o nečemu ne vezano za djecu/kucne poslove itd.

----------


## S2000

Zato treba znati kome se mozes pojadati a kome ne. Logicno je da ces na neke recenice tipa "cesto se budi" dobit savjete ili komentare koji ti se mozda nece ni svidjeti. Umijece je oguglat na sve  :Smile:  meni je prva godina s prvim djetetom bas bila obiljezena mojim zivciranjem komentarima savjetima drugih. Otkad sam naucila da me to ne dira-puno mi je ljepsi zivot. Najvaznije je da ponekad i vi same presutite neke svoje misli ili komentare ispred nekih prijateljica i postedite se daljnih primanja savjeta koje vas, vidim, zivciraju. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## pikula

> ima istine i u ovome 
> prvih šest mjeseci s prvim djetetom bez gugla i prvih šest mjeseci s drugim djetetom, s guglom 
> btw, pikula, mene zaobišla ova informacija o trećem djetetu , pa čestitaaam!!
> 
> inače, ja mislim da nema lakšeg razdoblja s djecom nego kad imaju od cca 7 do 13-14 godina.  fakat tu nemaš nikakvog posla s njima, osim dat im jesti. skroz su samostalni, a nisu još samostalni za noćne izlaske


Da zahvalim  :Smile:  i uzvratim potpisom - slažem se - ovo dvoje starijih su mi sad tako divni, znam da sljedi hubertet - kako kćer kaže, ali uživamo dok možemo

----------


## pikula

"oguglat" dobiva novo značenje - naučiti ignorirati google

----------


## Mrs Happy

Joj, sjecam se svih tih dobronamjerning ali nepozvanih savjetodavaca...
Ima ih i sada, ali nekako ih lakse sada podnosim.

----------


## fingertips

Ja imam opet problem sa spavanjem. 
počinjem raditi, čuvati će ga moja prijateljica, ovisno o MD-ovim smjenama i mojim. On nju voli i slažu se, no jako ga teško uspavljuje, na kraju mali zaspe od pustog plakanja. Dobro, pokušala je jednom, uspavala ga je nakon sat vremena. Srećom ona ima živaca za njega. Nadam se da će se to poboljšat!

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja imam opet problem sa spavanjem. 
> počinjem raditi, čuvati će ga moja prijateljica, ovisno o MD-ovim smjenama i mojim. On nju voli i slažu se, no jako ga teško uspavljuje, na kraju mali zaspe od pustog plakanja. Dobro, pokušala je jednom, uspavala ga je nakon sat vremena. Srećom ona ima živaca za njega. Nadam se da će se to poboljšat!


nakon par dana (ili malo više), naviknut će se i on i ona  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

> nakon par dana (ili malo više), naviknut će se i on i ona


x

----------


## fingertips

Stvarno se nadam da ce tako biti!

----------


## sejla

Ema će mi uskoro 15 mjeseci....i toliko mi je to brzo prošlo....sad je daleko od bebe, to je prava mala trčeća i penjajuća frajlica   :Smile:  sada se veselim da propriča, da počnemo razgovarati  :Smile:  s njom stvarno nikad nismo imali problema, nije bila nimalo teška beba....a nije ni sad....da bih voljela odspavati cijelu noć u komadu bez buđenja, sada već pomalo bih, ali nedam dojenje nizašto  :Wink:  Prošli tjedan nas je počastila s par dana spavanja u komadu, ali je opet nastavila s 1-3 buđenja. Fascinira me kako me ščapi u potpunom mraku i počne papati, a ja se jedva skinula, hehe.
Joj kada vidim vani neku tek rođenu bebicu ili pogledam Emine prve fotkice, poželim odmah jooooooš  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darya

Lijep pozdrav svima!
Nisam htjela da otvaram novu temu, jer mi se ova učinila odgovarajućom. Ovo mi je prvi post, pa ne znam ni odakle da počnem.. Prije 10 mjeseci rodila sam sina. On je najljepše što mi se u životu desilo, ali zbog mnogo svojih psihičkih problemaq ne mogu ni da uživam u njemu i njegovom odrastanju. Oduvijek sam bila sklona depresiji i lošem raspoloženju, oduvijek preosjetljiva.. Zapravo nisam nikad odrasla, osjećam se i sada kao dijete koje treba zaštitu i potporu. Odlučila sam da rodim,jer sam oduvijek silno željela djecu, ali svi izazovi roditeljstva, za mene je to previše..
Suprug i ja se stvarno volimo i on mi je najveća podrška u svemu, međutim, sve se de silo prebrzo..naša kratka veza u kojoj nismo stigli niti uživati(jer on je stariji od mene 23 godine, pa smo se odmah odlučili za bebu i brak), zatim sam brak i obaveze,pa onda stiže i beba.
Tata mi je umro kada je bebac imao samo 2 mjeseca,pa sam doživjela šok..
Teško se snalazim u svemu,možda će nekome zvučati glupo,ali ja ne znam šta da radim sa bebom po cijeli dan. On je inače sasvim normalno i zdrava,aktivna beba. PUže i hoda uz pridržavanje. Budi se dosta po noći.Sve je to normalno i ne bi trebalo stvarati prevelike probleme. 
Ali...problem je u meni. Cijeli život mi je u haosu,nemam nikakav kontinuitet. Nisam u stanju bebi i sebi isplanirati dan, pa da uživamo kao i druge majke sa svojom djecom.Osjećam se osakaćeno. Moj problem jeste kompleksan,ali nadam se da će mi biti bar malo lakše ako neko pročita i pokuša dati savjet.
Tražila sam i stručnu pomoć, ali to je samo odmoglo...jer smatram da nije rješenje nakljukati se lijekovima,kako psihijatri savjetuju..bila sam i kod psihologa,ali nije pomoglo.. Sama sam sa bebom po cijeli dan,pa možda i to utiče na moju potištenost.. Zapravo,prvih par mejseci nakon rođenja bebe,bila sam jako sretna i ispunjena,nikad sretnija u životu, a onda..kao da sam se istrošila.. Sve mi je totalno neorganizovano,kuća u neredu, ručak rijetko kad stignem napraviti. Jedino za šta se trudim je bebi napraviti jelo,a i to mi bude problem..Znam da sam konfuzna,ali ne znam kako da objesnim svoju situaciju.
Moj najveći problem je što zapravo ne znam da živim,kao da sam sa neke druge planete...Strašna mi je pomisao da sam odgovorna za još jedan život( za svoje dijete) a nisam u stanju ni za sebe da se adekvatno brinem. Znam da ćete reći da mi je potrebna stručna pomoć,alli nadam se da mi barem malo može pomoći i nečiji savjet.. Ako je neko imao slično iskustvo..

----------


## anasti

imaš li prijatelja u blizini za kavu ili nekoga da ti malo dođe na par dana, sestru, prijateljicu? ja sam nedavno zvala sestru i platila joj kartu da dođe, jednostavno sam se morala psihički odmoriti ( a moj ima 2,5), i preporodim se. lakše je kad imaš nekog odraslog da ti pravi društvo i malo te trgne. biti nonstop samo s malom bebom može izluditi čovjeka.
jel ti muž radi, koliko sudjeluje oko djeteta?

----------


## Carmina406

Samo sam došla ti reći da nas ima još koji se ponekad tako i sami osjećamo. Meni je puno pomoglo da iziđem iz kuće,pred zgradu,pričam s bilokime tko mi se od susjeda obrati. Upoznat ćeš i druge mame koje dane provode na zraku. Nećeš gledati kuću u neredu. Mora biti malo neuredno gdje ima djece  :Wink:  Skuhaj kad stigneš za više dana pa zaledi da imaš uvijek ručak. Ili juhu i lešo meso za dva dana,varivo s povrćem. Meni to puno znači i dok nisam tako počela raditi bilo mi je puno teže. Lezi na krevet i pjevaj s bebom,ja sam se ponekad osjećala "ajme šta ću sad" al djeca ne zamjeraju ako ružno pjevamo ili neznamo tekst  :Grin:  upali glazbu i pleši. Moja je obitelj blizu i nikad se nismo više družili nego kad sam dobila prvo djete. 

Jutros sam sat vremena pričala sa 80god susjedom (ona je pričala,ja sam slušala) i zaboravila sam da imam djecu...jedno je trčkaralo po dvorištu,drugo se igralo sa susjedinom plastičnom bocom,a meni je jutro proletilo.  :Love:  uvijek je kod nas pomalo kaotično,ali vrijedi svake sekunde. Najvažnije od svega IZAĆI IZ KUĆE

----------


## Uh-puh

Darya...hm...sta reci, a da se strucna pomoc ne spominje... :Smile:  mislim ...neki antidepresivi kao instant rijesenje nisu tako strasni. Prijateljica ih je uzimala u jednom teskom periodu u njenom zivotu i pomogli su joj. Da nemas mozda postporodjajnu depresiju?
 Mislim, ima nacina kako da si popravis raspolozenje tj. tehnika kako nauciti vedrije gledati na zivot, ali i tu treba zasukati rukave, jer se nista nece desiti samo od sebe. Iskreno, da sam na tom mjestu, ja bi otisla po neke tabletice, da se dovedem u stanje da mi se uopce ista da raditi i onda zasukala rukave i napravila si koncept "Kako postati sretan"- uz pomoc Mr. Googla, jer nemam love za sessionse kod psihica.

----------


## pulinka

> Ali...problem je u meni. Cijeli život mi je u haosu,nemam nikakav kontinuitet. Nisam u stanju bebi i sebi isplanirati dan, pa da uživamo kao i druge majke sa svojom djecom.Osjećam se osakaćeno. Moj problem jeste kompleksan,ali nadam se da će mi biti bar malo lakše ako neko pročita i pokuša dati savjet.



Mislim da se u životu većine novopečenih majki desi taj momenat kad u potpunosti shvate činjenicu da im se život nikad više neće vratiti na staro i da je odgovornost i ljubav prema detetu ogromna i ponekad zastrašujuća u silini. Ključno je prihvatiti i pomiriti se sa obe činjenice, i polako sve postaje lakše. 

A što se tiče konkretnih saveta, meni se čini da je "isplaniran dan" sa decom mlađom od 2 godine samo naučna fantastika, tj. nekakav ideal koji se nekad i ostvari, a češće ne. Kada su mi deca imala 10 meseci, najveći domet dana mi je bio da zadovoljim sve njihove potrebe uključujući obavezno šetnju, i da zadovoljim higijenski minimum kuće. Kuvali smo muž ili ja naizmenično, ponekad smo kupili nešto gotovo za jelo, odmrzli nešto ranije skuvano ili jeli suvu hranu ceo dan ako je dan bio naročito "lud". Kućne poslove sam radila uglavnom dok su deca spavala popodne, i to samo osnovne, a temeljno sam spremala kuću samo vikendom. 
Vrlo je bitno izaći iz kuće i popričati sa bilo kojom odraslom osobom, kako Carmina kaže. I naravno, ako je u pitanju neka druga mama i razgovor o deci, vrlo je bitno ne gubiti iz vida činjenicu da nisu svi uvek ni iskreni u razgovoru, niti svi sagledavaju stvari jednako. Ono što se tebi čini kao jedan haotičan i besmislen dan, možda bi nekoj majci sa četvrtim detetom izgledao kao najnormalniji život dok su deca mala. Pomaže puno ako se sagledava vremenska perspektiva, koliko brzo deca rastu i menjaju se. Osim toga, ako si zaposlena, ubrzo te čeka povratak na posao, a čak i ako nisi, verovatno možeš pokušati da upišeš dete u vrtić ako misliš da će tebi i njemu to koristiti.

----------


## pulinka

Hoću reći, postoji niz stvari koje bi možda bile od pomoći, ali zaista ne znam nikakav jednostavan recept za sreću-izuzev onih saveta koji zvuče idiotski kada se napišu, ali su u suštini tačni-ako se osećaš loše, menjaj okolnosti oko sebe ili menjaj svoj pogled na okolnosti, već prema onome što možeš i hoćeš.

----------


## Darya

Hvala svima na brzim odgovorima. Ja se dosta bolje osjećam kada mi neko iz iskustva kaže da je to sve normalno i daće proći, tj. da ću se ja naviknuti na svoj život ovakav kakav jeste i shvatiti da nikad više neće biti kao prije. Zaista, mene je "lupila" ta činjenica da nikad više neću imati svoju slobodu, život kakav sam imala prije rođenja djeteta. Ja njega volim najviše na svijetu i strašno me grize savijest kada pomislim kako mi je život bio lagodan u odnosu na to kakav je sada. Najviše me ubija to što se stalno vraćam u prošlost i zamišljam kako bi bilo divno kada bi mogli još par godina suprug i ja živjeti sami i prespavati noć,ništa spektakularno tipa izlasci,party-ji,samo ta "sloboda",to mi strašno fali.
Moji prijatelji nemaju djecu,tako da mi je i to problem jer nemam s kim podijeliti misli i osjećanja. Suprug radi, kuću dolazi oko 17h. On se trudi da pomogne koliko može,ali nekako je stalno umoran i "mora barem sat odspavati" popodne,tako da opet nekako sve spadne na mene.
Jako teško mi pada kada mi iz okoline ljudi počnu pričati kako je "sada super kad je još mali" i kao"kako odrasta bit će ti sve teže i teže". To me baš baca u očaj..mislim,ne planiram imati više djece jer znam da ne bih bila sposobna za to.
Nadam se samo da će s vremenom biti lakše, a ne teže. Ako ima neko sa starijom djecom i iskustvom,može slobodno da me utješi  :Smile: 
Sad kad sve sagledam, nije čudo što se ovako osjećam. Ne znam da li je u pitanju i postporođajna, ali sa depresijom sam se borila i ranije, samo ne u ovom intenzitetu. 
Uh-puh, slažem se da bi antidepresivi pomogli da se pokrenem rješavati stvari,razmišljala sam i o tome,ali dojim bebu i zato sam odustala,jer ne bih podnijela da prestanem dojiti.
Ne radim,niti sam ikad imala posao,a i to je posljedica mog psihičkog stanja( zaglavila sam na drugoj godini studija,a sad mi se čini kao nemoguća misija da ću ga ikad završiti). Još kad me uhvate crne misli da se suprugu nešto ne desi,jer je mnogo stariji od mene,a imam osjećaj da sama ne bih mogla.
Možda mi je i dodatna otežavajuća okolnost što od svoje majke nemam nikakvu pomoć ni podršku(ona radi i ne želi svoje slobodno vrijeme posvetiti unuku niti meni), a svekrvu nemam. Sestra dosta mlađa,isto nije od pomoći.. Psihički bi mi bilo lakše da znam da mogu na nekoga računati u kriznim situacijama. Evo,danas je baš bio iscrpljujući dan..Pokušaću se nekako izboriti,a pišem opet kada budem uhvatila slobodan momenat.
Još jednom hvala svima na dobrim savjetima. Nastojaću ih barem djelimično primijeniti

----------


## pulinka

> Možda mi je i dodatna otežavajuća okolnost što od svoje majke nemam nikakvu pomoć ni podršku(ona radi i ne želi svoje slobodno vrijeme posvetiti unuku niti meni), a svekrvu nemam. Sestra dosta mlađa,isto nije od pomoći..


Evo vidiš, kod mene je situacija vrlo slična, tj. ja nezaposlena, mama radi i pomaže jako puno u mnogim stvarima, ali ne i u posvećivanju svog vremena unucima, svekrvu nemam, a sestra je mlađa i dosta različitih smo pogleda na svet. Jedino što smo MM i ja vršnjaci i on posao završava oko 14h popodne-i njegova pomoć verovatno omogućava da ja mogu da postignem dovoljno da se osećam dobro u toku dana.
Imam dvoje dece sa dosta malom razlikom, sada su to petogodišnjakinja i skoro pa trogodišnjak, i ne mogu baš reći da mi je sa vremenom sve teže i teže, naprotiv, nedostaje mi njihova ljupkost dok su bili bebe, ali neuporedivo mi je lakše sa dvoje dece koji govore i sve su samostalniji. Baš mi je zapravo neobična ta izjava da sa vremenom postaje sve teže, vrlo mi je teško objašnjiva i retko se srećem sa takvim stavom. Možda da potražiš društvo nekog ko će imati veselije poglede na svet  :Smile: .

----------


## Carmina406

Tako je pulinka. Uvijek postoje majke koje će minimalizirati tvoj problem,njima je bilo gore,teže...one imaju veću djecu pa im je teže ili dvoje pa im je teže. To nije istina. Možeš imati jedno malo i sasvim dobro i mirno dijete i svejedno ti može i SMIJE biti teško. Mi smo sve različite. Nemoj brinuti o mužu,uživajte. On je sada tu i to je ono šta je važno. Sve ove tvoje brige će proći s vremenom,ali je važno da nešto promjeniš kako bi do toga došlo. I mene je šokiralo prvo dijete iako planirano,ali nisam bila spremna. Nisam znala da je to 100% mog vremena. U sebi sam ponekad razmišljala da će mi to biti prvo i posljednje jer za drugu bebu neću imati snage ni hrabrosti. Spasio me izlazak iz kuće,bilogdje. Čak i nove prijatelje sam upoznala  :Smile:  s nekim starim malo prorijedila druženje jer su me iscrpljivali. Imam i drugo dijete sada. Kad god mi je kuća u neredu,a dječica zahtjevna izletim iz kuće u život

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam majka tek 6 mjeseci. Mlada majka. Dok svi moji prijatelji izlaze ( i moj muž skupa s njima  :Razz:  ) , ja jedina imam dijete i mašem im iz dvorišta kada dođu pozdravit prije izlaska. 
U trenutku kada sam rekla "ja želim dijete" , bila sam svjesna da govorim "moj život više nikad neće biti isti". 

Baš mi je maloprije dragi priopćio radosnu vijest kako on i moji dobri prijatelji u subotu idu na moje najdraže mjesto gdje smo do nedugo svi skupa išli odmoriti živce od svakodnevnog života. Prije izlaska će doći malo k nama, a onda će oni otić.. a ja ću ostat! Opet!  :Laughing: 
I znaš šta? Lagala bih kad bi rekla da me ne boli! Sveeee, sve bi dala da idem s njima. Sve, osim trenutaka koje provodim sa svojim djetetom! Stanem onako - hej, pa ja ću ga okupat, on će se meni smijat, ja ću ga nahranit, on će se igrat sa cicom, ja ću ga uspavat i gledat kako mu se okice okreču dok pokušava ostat budan a jedva gleda.. Sunce malo, život jedan, za ništa na svijetu ga nebi dala, tako će brzo odrast a onda ću opet moći sve po starom, a te trenutke mi nitko neće vratiti..

Nisam film pogledala već 6 mjeseci. Onako, ispekla kokice, legla sa dragim i gledala film bez brige i pameti.
Nisam napravila ručak za koji moram kuhat duže od pola sata. Nisam napravila tolko stvari koje sam htjela i koje volim, i ko zna koliko dugo ih još neću napraviti.
Nije mi bilo lako prihvatiti to sve. Ja nisam shvatila da imam dijete sve dok nisam došla s njim doma iz bolnice. Ajme kako sam se strašno osjećala. Pitala sam se da li ću ga ikad moći zavoljeti, hoće li moj život ikad biti normalan, mislila sam da nisam spremna, pomišljala sam na stručnu pomoć.. Mislim da sam ja čak digla ovu temu iz prašine i jadala se..

Imala sam izbor- ili nastaviti biti loše ili se dignut kao nikad prije.. I počela sam se dizat. Malo po malo sam prihvaćala to dijete, ulogu majke, činjenicu da ja i dragi više nismo sami, da se više ne možemo posvetiti samo jedno drugom ali da se možemo zajedno posvetiti njemu, činjenicu da se neko vrijeme neću moći luftat vani sa ekipom nego ću petkom i subotom uživati u maženju sa svojim djetetom, počela sam šetati po šumi, pentrat se po drveću ko majmun.. I još uvijek nisam skroz došla k sebi.. Ni neću doć k sebi, sve dok žalim za prošlim životom i prošlom ja. 
Itekako nisam bila spremna na dijete. Nitko ne može biti spreman na tu najveću a najljepšu promjenu u životu. Kad se samo sjetim kako sam cijelu trudnoću bila uvjerena da je majčinstvo lako, da se odnos između mene i muža neće promijeniti, da ću uvijek biti raspoložena za maženje i sex, da će ručak biti skuhan a kuća čista.. 
E pa majčinstvo nije lako, ali je predivno. Muž i ja više nikada nećemo biti ono što smo bili bez djeteta, jer smo sada bolji, potpuniji i sretniji, koliko god se još nismo ufurali u uloge  :Smile:  .. Kuća mi je u kaosu a mali još nije počeo trčat i radit gluposti.. Film ću pogledat jednom kad pošaljemo klinca na vikend kod bake i dede, a tad će vjerojatno past i normalan opušteni sex  :Grin: 

i tak.. uh, sad sam se i ja ispuhala  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom, polako, dan po dan, živi u sadašnjem trenutku, uživaj u djetetu, uživaj u tome što ste ti i muž mama i tata jednom malom biću, nemoj žaliti za prošlosti, ne možeš ju vratit pa je bez veze da te ne pušta dalje!

----------


## Uh-puh

> Moji prijatelji nemaju djecu,tako da mi je i to problem jer nemam s kim podijeliti misli i osjećanja. 
> -evo mozes ovdje, dok se ne nadje neko "live" drustvo. Odi u parkic, ima jos mama u tom kvartu
> 
> Jako teško mi pada kada mi iz okoline ljudi počnu pričati kako je "sada super kad je još mali" i kao"kako odrasta bit će ti sve teže i teže". 
> 
> - ma kaj god. Velikoj vecini je sve ljepse.
> 
> Uh-puh, slažem se da bi antidepresivi pomogli da se pokrenem rješavati stvari,razmišljala sam i o tome,ali dojim bebu i zato sam odustala,jer ne bih podnijela da prestanem dojiti.
> 
> ...


 I sad se jos samo nadam
 da ce se kuzit sta sam ja pisala i sta ti.

----------


## Uh-puh

A jesam majstor :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Carmina406

> A jesam majstor







jesi, svaka čast  :Laughing:   :dojenjeu3.15:

----------


## pulinka

Ja bih samo dodala: puno pomaže ako je i OTAC deteta svestan da ni njegov život nikad više neće biti isti. Jer ako se život promenio samo majci, a otac i dalje živi jednako kao i ranije osim što ima dete i kuću punu dečjih stvari, to će se negde prelomiti, dugoročno gledano. Zbog najobičnijeg nerazumevanja između partnera.

----------


## Diana72

> Ja bih samo dodala: puno pomaže ako je i OTAC deteta svestan da ni njegov život nikad više neće biti isti. Jer ako se život promenio samo majci, a otac i dalje živi jednako kao i ranije osim što ima dete i kuću punu dečjih stvari, to će se negde prelomiti, dugoročno gledano. Zbog najobičnijeg nerazumevanja između partnera.


Potpuno si u pravu. Pišem iz vlastitog iskustva, jer i MM svoje je roditeljske dužnosti sveo na večernje uspavljivanje i eventualno mijenjanje pelene jednom na dan (prije spavanja).
Sve ostalo je moja briga, uključujući i uobičajene kućanske poslove. Kad mu prigovorim, uvrijedi se , a onda ne želi ni ove dvije stvari napraviti.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja dobro znam kako se život promjeni rođenjem djetea.
Promjenio  mi se sada 4. put ....
Svaki put je drugačije... ne znam je li lakše ili teže nakon jednog ili sada nakon petog djeteta, je li lakše kad su mali ili kad malo porastu...
Znam da je svaki dan drugačiji, nekad bolji, nekad lošiji...
Teško je kad nemaš pomoć... znam kako je... ja ih hendlam petero, sama... ponekad je dvoje u vrtiću, ali samo ponekad jer je i to ponekad teško organizirati da ih se odvede....MM vrlo malo pomaže, pogotovo ovih dana kad je nogomet najvažnija stvar na svijetu. A kad nešto i napravi, doživljava to kao da je brdo premjestio i ja bih valjda trebala biti vječno zahvalna...lol...
u biti sam shvatila da mi je lakše sve obaviti sama jer me objašnjavanje, moljakanje, ponavljanje jednostavno previše iscrpljuje..... možda nije ispravno, ali sa dvoje malih sisavaca i ostatkom ekipe jednostavno nemam snage za boriti se...
dakle, za sve nas koje ne znamo drugačije.... izdržat ćemo mi to!!!

----------


## Diana72

:Yes:  nego da hoćemo, sposobne smo mi ženske,

----------


## Darya

Mnogo mi jelakše kad ačujem vaša iskustva. Ja zaista teško podnosim teret roditewljstva, s tim da MM, iako se trudi, meni zapravo prepušta većinu poslova, brige oko bebe.. Ja se nadam da ću se s vremenom priviknuti na sve i da će biti lakše, bolje, opuštenije..
Ne čudim se što mi je sve teško, jer prije samo nešto više od godinu dana, ja nisam znala ni za kakve kućanske poslove. Nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih briga, osim šta obući, gdje izaći sa društvom... 
Analiziram sebe ovih dana i vidim da je veliki šok i ogromna promjena u mom životu se desila.. Prvo sa brakom, a onda rođenjem djeteta..
Sada mi se sve, apsolutno sve i najbanalnije obaveze, sitnice, čine zastrašujućim. Ne mogu da se organizujem, sve mi je jako teško. Ne stižem kupovati npr.namirnice i onda odjednom suprug pita šta ćemo za ručak, a niti on ni ja nismo se pobrinuli da ga imam od čega napraviti... isto je i sa ostalim stvarima, naizgled banalnim..
Možda će nekome biti smiješno ovo što pišem, jer sve su to normalne, životne stvari..
Zaista se nadam da ću se nekako uklopiti i da će jednog dana sve sjesti na svoje mjesto.. Puno hvala svima  :Smile: 
Pišemo i dalje..

----------


## alga

Draga, nadam se da ću te uspjeti malo utješiti. Razumijem tvoj stav o tabletama i dojenju i podržavam te u tome. Pre više se daje važnost tim antidepresivima, i nudi ih se svugdje i svakome kao lijek za sve. Lijepo što nisi poklekla toj propagandi, te ćeš sigurno naći snage u sebi da to prevladaš.
Prvo da ti kažem da ,dojiš, bebica je još mala, pa su još hormoni još tu i rade svoje, i to što osjećaš je sve NORMALNO i proći će neko vrijeme, i sama ćeš moći sagledati stvari iz druge perspektive, i vidjet ćeš koliko  je to imalo veze i sa time. Znači trebala bi se ne brinuti, prihvatiti situaciju, i uvidjeti još nešto: prva godina dijeteta nam se svima činila malo takvom (bilo to prvo, drugo ili treće – nije važno), jer je čovjek svijestan koliko to malo biće ovisi o nama i samo o nama, i bez obzira što ti možda nemaš bližnjih koji ti mogu uskočiti, mi koji smo ih imali znali smo da ni to ne pomaže, jer to malo biće hoće samo svoju mamu i svoju ciku, i neće da se odvoji ni da može…ali, to prođe. prođe i zaboraviš to sve, i sve je lakše i lakše što su veći, samostalniji, pričaju, kažu što im ne paše, dogovoriš se, kasnije imaju prijatelje, provedu vrijeme i kod njih, tvoja sloboda se vremenom sve više vraća i neće to tako ostati zauvijek – samo ti se čini.
Ono što bi zaista trebala učiniti i bilo bi ti puno lakše- izaći iz kuće. Ja sam svoje vrijeme bila organizirala tako da sam sa bebicom šetala, i našla si obližnji parkić gdje sam upoznala druge mame sa djecom, te je već njihovo društvo ti je nešto što puno znači- razgovaraš sa odraslim ljudima. Mi smo svaki dan odlazile tamo, djeca su se igrala kako su rasla, mi smo imale društva i nismo bile same, hoću reći, čak i ako nemaš pomoć obitelji moraš iz kuće biti će ti bolje. 
Razumijem da je tvoj problem to što si navela da se ne osjećaš odraslom i trebaš i sama podršku, vjerovatno si zbog toga izabrala starijeg partnera, da se brine i o tebi, a sada se ti moraš brinuti o nekome.  Istina je, i uvijek ćeš morati brinuti, ali će biti sve lakše i jednostavnije i partner će moći ti u tome sve više pomagati.
Zato – glavu gore, sve je to normalno, biti će sve ok.

----------


## nanimira

A da, djeca iz nas izvlače želju da i mi ponovno budemo djeca  :Smile:

----------


## anasti

> Ja bih samo dodala: puno pomaže ako je i OTAC deteta svestan da ni njegov život nikad više neće biti isti. Jer ako se život promenio samo majci, a otac i dalje živi jednako kao i ranije osim što ima dete i kuću punu dečjih stvari, to će se negde prelomiti, dugoročno gledano. Zbog najobičnijeg nerazumevanja između partnera.


slažem se s ovim jer sam trenutno u takvoj situaciji. da, meni se život okrenuo za 360 a mm još uvijek ne može dušom u potpunosti prihvatiti tu promjenu,i ne žrtvovati se nego malo prilagoditi i osvjestiti što je ZAPRAVO imati dijete.
zato savjetujem svima vama da osvjestite da li ste u potpunosti na miru s tim da vam muževi izlaze dok ste same kod kuće s bebom, ne bave se njome ili vama dovoljno ili vam nisu podrška. 
mm nije izlazio ali je većinu svog vremena provodio "pametnije i korisnije", a ja mu to podsvjesno još uvijek zamjeram mada mi se tada nije činilo kao da će vječno trajati.
i dan danas imamo razmirica u vezi takvih stvari, komunikacija nam je na mahove strašno loša, jer ipak sam ja 2 godine živila jedan život a on drugi.

----------


## trampolina

Ja sam već nakon drugog djeteta shvatila da mi je apsolutno sve lakše raditi sama. Ali i da je to prečica prema kraju našeg braka.

Pa pregovaram, objašnjavam, dogovaram, razgovaram... ide naprijed, ali ne toliko brzo koliko bi meni bilo ok. Al jbg, nisam ja mjerna jedinica, treba čovjeku dati prostora  :Grin: 

Ovi različiti životi nisu mi opcija. Ili jesmo ili nismo.

----------


## AndrejaMa

> Ja sam već nakon drugog djeteta shvatila da mi je apsolutno sve lakše raditi sama. Ali i da je to prečica prema kraju našeg braka.
> 
> Pa pregovaram, objašnjavam, dogovaram, razgovaram... ide naprijed, ali ne toliko brzo koliko bi meni bilo ok. Al jbg, nisam ja mjerna jedinica, treba čovjeku dati prostora 
> 
> Ovi različiti životi nisu mi opcija. Ili jesmo ili nismo.


U potpunosti se slažem! MM ne izlazi, (osim poneka poslovna večera), ali nogomet mu je velika strast. Ali proći će to nogometno prvenstvo....
Ali da treba razgovor i kompromis - treba.

----------


## enela

[QUOTE=Darya;2639310] 
Jako teško mi pada kada mi iz okoline ljudi počnu pričati kako je "sada super kad je još mali" i kao"kako odrasta bit će ti sve teže i teže". To me baš baca u očaj..mislim,ne planiram imati više djece jer znam da ne bih bila sposobna za to.

/QUOTE]


Evo, ja cu biti partibrejker i napisati da to nije istina. Meni je najteza bila prva godina, sad je svake godine sve lakse (evo, dosle smo do 8). 
Prva godina mi je bila katastrofa jer je sisala svakih 2 sata, ako je uspjela 3 izdrzati to jebilo slavlje. Jednostavno nisam mogla sisu izvaditi bilo gdje i nahraniti ju, to nisam ja. 
Znaci, svakih dva sata - doma. Sisanje, spremanje i ostaje ti za setnju ili druzenje sat i pol. Pa jos cendra u kolicima. Fuckas ti setnju, ak ti dijete urla. Tu me spasila marama. 
Imala sam (i jos uvijek imam) svekrvu na koju se mogu osloniti. Ali, JA ne zelim ovisiti o njima. Ni o mami, iako je i ona spremna pomoci. Odrasla sam i sto god mogu napravit cu sama. 
Kako ona raste, tako si nas dvije sve bolje organiziramo vrijeme. Dogovaramo se oko svega (ma i posvadamo se). MP radi do 17-18, cesto je na terenu. 
I uopce se ne zemaraj ako si zbog svega toga odlucila ostati na jednom djetetu. I ja sam. I zadovoljna sam tako. 
Uglavnom, bit ce ti sve lakse kako dijete raste. Ako me njen pubertet ne prizemlji :D

----------


## KrisZg

Javljam se i ja. Kada su veci postane lakse, vise fizicki. Psihicki idu dileme oko odgoja, strepnje, usmjeravanja, skole, aktivnosti a i financijski ipak vise nego kada su mali, tako je kako je. Ali sa vedriije strane, razumniji su, povezanost je potpuno razvijena, komunikacija je moguca.

Kaj se tice izlazaka muske polovice, mi kada smo se odlucili za trece svojevoljno smo se "odrekli" nekih stvari i niti jedno od nas ne ide van samo. Ne racunam pokoju kavicu itd. Vec slobodno vrijeme skupa iskoristimo za zajednicko druzenje, odmor od "nas" ima na poslu i nikada nije izbila svada zato kaj on hoce ici van sa frendovima. Kada smo kod frendova, svaki je na svojoj strani uz povremeno vracanje jedno drugome, cisto iz razloga da svaki sa svojima stigne popricati(muski o nogometu i bla bla) zene o cemu vec zene pricaju lol.

Svaki dan radi do 16h i juri kuci a vikende posebno ceka i fali mi istog trena kada me ujutro probudi da me pozdravi. Subote su nam posebno drage uz zajednicku kavicu. Iskreno ja se ne bh mogla zamisliti u vezi gdje pregovaram o vremenu provedenom skupa.

----------


## maca papucarica

I meni definitivno postaje lakse kako raste...
Ono sto mi je najteze padalo je bilo naoko bezumno plakanje, trazenje a ti nemas pojma jel gladan, mokar, pokakan, pospan, jel ga boli ili samo treba malo njeznosti? Pa onda krenes redom dok ne pogodis.
Moj jednogodisnjak sad vec trci, donese slikovnicu ako hoce da citamo zajedno, pruza ruke kad hoce da ga uzmem, kaze "kaka" kad je kakao, "daj ci" kad hoce cicu, "cje" kad hoce da mu uberem cvjetic lavande kraj koje prolazimo...
I vec su moguci mali kompromisi, tipa ne mozemo sad tu stati da ti pola sata istrazujes kamencice (vice "ćići",  :Laughing: ), ali cu ti dati jedan kamencic pa ga vrti i proucavaj  :Klap:

----------


## Apsu

A ja nisam nikad u životu uživala ko u ovih 6 mjeseci.. dobro, 3 mjeseca, jer su mi prva 2 bila stravično teška dok se nisam priviknula, onda mi je treći bio privikavanje a sve ovo ostalo je bajka.. Ja ne želim da nikad naraste! Sto puta se zateknem u misli da mi barem ostane ovako mali, da ga nosim sa sobom gdje god idem, da mi malo plače a ja otkrivam razloge i gledam kako se razveseli kad otkrijem.. ma joj.. I baš sam tužna kad gledam kako je svaki dan sve veći i kako će mi narast i ja ću jadna onda morat brzo po još jednu bebicu :D

----------


## Carmina406

Apsu kako divno.

Možda tebi bude teže kad malo poraste  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Diana72

Meni je sa prvim djetetom ,prvih 6 mjeseci prošlo u postporođajnoj depresiji, tako da ne mogu reći da sam baš uživala u majčinstvu. Razlog tomu je naveden u prijašnjem postu koji sam napisala. Kad sam se izvukla iz depresije, onda sam počela i uživati u djetetu, izlazile smo stalno, kad je prohodala sjele bi u bus i otišle na drugi kraj grada i lunjale po tower centru. Sa drugim mi je bilo lakše jer sam već imala iskustvo, a i on je bio puno mirnija beba. Jako rijetko je plakao, čak je umjesto da plače kad je bio gladan samo ispustio glas Le i to je značilo da hoće jesti (imao je mjesec dana). 
Poanta svega je da je meni lijepo dok su mali ali opet jedva čekam da porastu pa da budu samostalniji.

----------


## Darya

Hvala puno svima što ste podijelile svoje iskustvo sa mnom. Da sad ne nabraja, pronašla sam se u skoro svakom postu i tek sad vidim da je normalno što se tako osjeća(a mislila sam da je to di mene, da sam luda i sve krivo radim, da druge majke to puno bolje uspijevaju,baš mi je samopouzdanje bilo na nuli..). Sad vidim da sam možda ja previše očekivala od sebe kao majke. Meni zaista ne fale noćni izlasci i partijanje, jer niam nikad bila taj tip. Meni je falila bezbrižnost, ono da nemam odgovornosti. Sada nastojim ne biti prestro prema sebi i nadam se da ću se vremenom priviknuti na obšveze , alii odgovor, nost oko domaćinstva i djeteta..ti. Pronaći modus da svi budemo zadovoljni i sretni. Svim majkama skidam kapu, ma mi žene smo lavice i nema toga što ne možemo postići vlastitim trudom i zalaganjem :Smile:

----------


## andiko

> Hvala puno svima što ste podijelile svoje iskustvo sa mnom. Da sad ne nabraja, pronašla sam se u skoro svakom postu i tek sad vidim da je normalno što se tako osjeća(a mislila sam da je to di mene, da sam luda i sve krivo radim, da druge majke to puno bolje uspijevaju,baš mi je samopouzdanje bilo na nuli..). Sad vidim da sam možda ja previše očekivala od sebe kao majke. Meni zaista ne fale noćni izlasci i partijanje, jer niam nikad bila taj tip. Meni je falila bezbrižnost, ono da nemam odgovornosti. Sada nastojim ne biti prestro prema sebi i nadam se da ću se vremenom priviknuti na obšveze , alii odgovor, nost oko domaćinstva i djeteta..ti. Pronaći modus da svi budemo zadovoljni i sretni. Svim majkama skidam kapu, ma mi žene smo lavice i nema toga što ne možemo postići vlastitim trudom i zalaganjem


ja te totalno kuzim. meni je isto bio kaos s prvim djetetom kad se rodilo. nisam uopce majcinski tip i jako sam komotna. ali vidim iz tvojih postova da si racionalna kao ja i snaci ces se.... s vremenom ce biti lakse, pa puno lakse, pa vise neces moc vjerovat da si mislila da je to nesto tesko. a tek s drugom bebicom...ni traga onom osjecaju.... drzi se

----------


## andiko

i znas sta jos....mm sudjeluje s djecom i svim ostalim u kucanstvu koliko i ja, mozda i vise...to je prednost nas koje ne mislimo da mozemo/moramo sve same. sve dijelimo zajedno i brak nam je divan. troje djece je vec tu, a nama je sve bolje. i btw.....nama se i sad dogodi da je vrijeme rucka, a mi nismo nis kupili :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Meni je majčinstvo lijepo ali sam ipak očekivala da ću biti bezbrižnija, da će stvari biti lakše, da ću se imati vremena posvetiti i drugim stvarima...ma zapravo, mislila sam da će biti potpuno drugačije od ovog što jest...

----------


## Apsu

> Meni je majčinstvo lijepo ali sam ipak očekivala da ću biti bezbrižnija, da će stvari biti lakše, da ću se imati vremena posvetiti i drugim stvarima...ma zapravo, mislila sam da će biti potpuno drugačije od ovog što jest...


 :Heart:

----------


## nanimira

Da malo dignem...Neki dan sam se ulovila da sam nervozna, živčana i odvratno raspoložena zato jer mi se jednostavno ništa nije dalo...ali ništa...P. mi je strašno išla na živce, bez nekog posebnog razloga, bila je dobra i zaigrana ali ja sam bila nadrkana jer nismo spavale već ne znam koju noć po redu, jer mi je bila puna kapa buđenja po noći, podočnjaka do poda, neimanja vremena za sebe, masne i neoprane kose, hrpetine veša, neuredne kuće,igrački po podu,pesa, muža,mame,sestre,svekrve,dana mrtvih...ma svega...jednostavno sam se htjela spremit i negdje otić da odahnem,sama sa sobom i posložim se...OK, taj "napadaj" je trajao ravno 30ak minuta, iako se meni činilo da traje cijeli dan... prošao je, osjećala sam se poput smrdljivog govneta... idem guglat jer što drugo i vidim da je to sasvim normalno..  :Embarassed: 

Ono što nam nikad nisu rekli, što piše al u preblagom obliku i ono što svakako treba naglasiti je da će nam taj "posao" nekad fakat ići na živce ako ih više uopće imamo, da će nam trebati "godišnji" od svega i da je to normalno...da je to dio majčinstva koji nas još više uči strpljenju nego oni krasni dani kad je sve naprosto savršeno... 

Eto, ja sam mislila da sam odvratna zbog toga i onda sam prihvatila te emocije, shvatila da su samo jedne u niz onih koje će se javljati tokom stažiranja i da se moram opustiti kad dođu..

----------


## Vrci

Uf,meni je danas jedan od onih dana kada bih htjela samo malo odmora od svega, da sam opet solo,bez ikakvih obveza

Al to prode,malac napravi nesto lijepo, i sve je ok. Do iduce size :D

----------


## Ninunanu

Mislim da nam je svima nama više manje isto.
Evo ja se vec punih mjesec dana nisam makla ni na pola sata od nje. Da nema moje majke mislim da bi izludila.
al baš kao sto vrci kaže, naprave nešto ljepo i sve odjednom super

----------


## Apsu

Meni to još nikad nije došlo dok je sad malo veća beba  :Grin: 
Samo u prvih par tjedana dok sam se snalazila, onda mi nije bilo jasno kaj mi je to trebalo  :Laughing:

----------


## nanimira

Ma joj, koliko puta sam poželjela isto, da je sve kao prije..i onda sam jednom maštala o tome i shvatila da uopće više ne mogu zamisliti život bez nje i totalno se raznježila ma u kakvom god da sam st/ranju.

----------


## Ninunanu

pa da to je ono
ja sam se jučer baš zamislila i skužila da nje nije bilo prije godinu dana i to mi je bilo jako teško zamislit. 
Ne postoji svijet više bez nje i ne želim da ikada bude

----------


## Tena789

i meni danas koma dan,čitav dan na svih šizm i onda me grize savjest.
a zapravo mi fali malo spavanja i da se na miru uredim,kosu,kupanje,depiliranje da se osjećam ko čovjek a ne prase....a za sada to radim sve u letu i imam osjećaj da sam opet ista mada tek izađem iz kade, to preznojavanje me izluđuje a vjerovatno i to ponajviše zbog umora.

----------


## nanimira

Tako je i meni...nek imam 3-4 neprospavane noći za redom,i odmah krene...od anksizonosti i vrtoglavica ( zapravo više ljuljanja u glavi) pa do problema s probavom,mučninama i sl... a mozak samo niže misli, jednu za drugom..ono, zna se počet trest iznutra od umora i iscrpljenosti i onda legnem spavat i nemogu jer mi mozak stalno zuji...u principu se od nespavanja javlja hiperaktivnost  :Smile:

----------


## Tena789

ma da odmah sve krene u krivom smjeru..najviše mi smeta što krene nizbrdo s mojom curkom od 3 g,šizike pa se posvađamo,a onda me grize savjest a ona me apriori isključi iz igre i svega pa mene uhvati tuga

----------


## roman972

Niste jedine:
http://www.libela.org/sa-stavom/5561...java/#comments

----------


## nanimira

Slažem se s autoricom teksta da se premalo govori o tome, možda čak i ne premalo ( ajde,neki portali su počeli pisati o teškoćama majčinstva) ali to je daleko preblago od onoga što se uistinu događa u nama, s nama, s našim životima... recimo moram odustati od doktorata jer nema šanse da stignem i vremenski i financijski..i grozno mi je to,ali šta je tu je...očito sam o tome trebala razmišljati prije... sad sam u fazi da se mirim s činjenicom...

----------


## lavko

Konačno iskrena tema. Konačno tema gdje niko ne sere - bajno mi je, živim kao kraljica, dijete samo jede i spava.
Moja beba ima 2 mjeseca i puno plače. Nekad je cijeli dan na rukama i onda sam luda, jer se zna desit da sam do 3 popodne u spavaćici. Još obavljamo neke pretrage s njom što me dodatno opterećuje. Teško je kad netko ovisi potpuno o tebi, tolika odgovornost plaši. I kad krene s plačom, uhvati me panika što joj je sad, hoćemo li na hitnu. Onda je tu u cijeloj priči muž, koji je otac djeteta pa moraš kvragu i njegovo mišljenje prihvatit a ne poklapa se uglavnom s tvojim. Kaos. Da mi nema rodielja, teško bi gurala. Mama dođe i ako ništa drugo, priča sa mnom. Nekad mi je potrebno samo da netko priča sa mnom.

----------


## Lili75

*lavko*, idite više van, evo sad su lijepi sunčani dani, bebe su obično bolje vani, u neki kvartovski parkić, upoznaj druge mame i one imaju iste "slatke probleme"...Me je mojih 10 kvartovskih mama bila psihoterapija i dan danas smo odlične prijateljice a djeca se druže  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

meNI je mojih...

----------


## Apsu

Slazem se... Idite van, iskoristi ovo vrijeme i da sebe napunis malo...
I nabavi nosiljku.. Bebe su u njoj tako mirne, stisnute uz mamu i vole ljuljuskanje.. Ja sam znala malca stavit na sebe i satima šetat u miru i tisini, za njega ni znala nisam da je samnom..

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Konačno iskrena tema. Konačno tema gdje niko ne sere - bajno mi je, živim kao kraljica, dijete samo jede i spava.
> Moja beba ima 2 mjeseca i puno plače. Nekad je cijeli dan na rukama i onda sam luda, jer se zna desit da sam do 3 popodne u spavaćici. Još obavljamo neke pretrage s njom što me dodatno opterećuje. Teško je kad netko ovisi potpuno o tebi, tolika odgovornost plaši. I kad krene s plačom, uhvati me panika što joj je sad, hoćemo li na hitnu. Onda je tu u cijeloj priči muž, koji je otac djeteta pa moraš kvragu i njegovo mišljenje prihvatit a ne poklapa se uglavnom s tvojim. Kaos. Da mi nema rodielja, teško bi gurala. Mama dođe i ako ništa drugo, priča sa mnom. Nekad mi je potrebno samo da netko priča sa mnom.


A joj, mozes pokusati sa setnjom. Isto tako, ako dojis, pokusaj izbaciti mlijecne proizvode iz prehrane, oni cesto znaju uzrokovati grceve. Moja je isto bila takva. Meni je pomoglo to da sam umjesto placa zamislila da je to mala maca i da mijauce. Neke bebe jednostavno vole urlati. Babica mi je rekla da je to jedini bebin oblik komunikacije-urlanje, tako da sam ja prihvatila da ona jednostavno voli "komunicirati". Da napomenem da su lijecnici uvijek rekli da je sa njom sve u redu. I tako bi je ja nahranila dokle je htjela jesti, presvukla, utoplila, ali ne pretoplila, stavila u sling, obavljala poslove po kuci, a ona urlala dok joj nije dosadilo.
Od kad je pocela pricati, ne gasi se. Stavimo je na spavanje, a ona nekad do ponoci razgovara sama sa sobom u krevetu. Prica dok se vozi u autu, smislja pjesmice, nije navrsila 3 godine, a prica tecno engleski i hrvatski jezik i samo:bla, bla, bla, po cijele dane...
Cini mi se da je babica bila u pravu i da je to urlanje bilo njeno prvo pricanje  i da se je moja djevojka voljela glasati  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

ja sam svoje doduše vozala u kolicima al satima nekad je to bilo po 5 sati dnevno (iz 2-3 navrata) hodanja s mojom ekipicom mama i beba, nije ni čudo da nikad nisam imala manje celija nego tad  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Upravo čekam da mi dođe marama/sling, naručila sam. A u vožnju smo znale sto puta krenuti pa ona plače pa meni bude neugodno i vratim se. E sad se više ne vraćam, nego vozim, suha je, sita je, i s vremenom zaspe.
Ona u načelu dobro napreduje, samo ima alergiju na kravlje mlijeko a od nje su grčevi još gori. Na moju veliku, veliku žalost, ne dojim već je na hipoalergenom AD. Dojenje bi toliko toga olakšalo, oš pehranu, oš utjehu, oš grčeve...što je najbolje, i dalje mi zna ić malo mlijeka (a bila sam na Bromergonu) da poželim nekad samo joj dat cicu. Mislim, ne dam, na lijekovima sam, al volim zamišljati kako bi to bilo.

----------


## nanimira

tako je i meni bilo kad sam konačno bila dovljno hrabra da nju odvedem sama u šetnju.. koje su me sve paranoje prale-pa šta ako se onesvijestimpa što ako ona bude htjela dojit negdje vani i vrišti iz kolica, a meni bed izvadit dojku itd. itd... i onda sam se malo pomalo navikavala i vadila cicu gdje god je željela, bez obzira na sve...moja terapeutkinja kaže: kad žena prvi put ostane sama s djetetom doma tada osjeti koliko je slaba i nema pojma o ničem, a na kraju dana vidi koliko je jaka i sposobna. Pa probaj i ti tako.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Upravo čekam da mi dođe marama/sling, naručila sam. A u vožnju smo znale sto puta krenuti pa ona plače pa meni bude neugodno i vratim se. E sad se više ne vraćam, nego vozim, suha je, sita je, i s vremenom zaspe.
> Ona u načelu dobro napreduje, samo ima alergiju na kravlje mlijeko a od nje su grčevi još gori. Na moju veliku, veliku žalost, ne dojim već je na hipoalergenom AD. Dojenje bi toliko toga olakšalo, oš pehranu, oš utjehu, oš grčeve...što je najbolje, i dalje mi zna ić malo mlijeka (a bila sam na Bromergonu) da poželim nekad samo joj dat cicu. Mislim, ne dam, na lijekovima sam, al volim zamišljati kako bi to bilo.


Provjeri sa rodinim savjetnicama. Uz vecinu lijekova danas se moze dojiti, a za ostale postoji alternativa. Znam da ce ti sigurno pomoci.

----------


## Teica

> Upravo čekam da mi dođe marama/sling, naručila sam. A u vožnju smo znale sto puta krenuti pa ona plače pa meni bude neugodno i vratim se. E sad se više ne vraćam, nego vozim, suha je, sita je, i s vremenom zaspe.
> Ona u načelu dobro napreduje, samo ima alergiju na kravlje mlijeko a od nje su grčevi još gori. Na moju veliku, veliku žalost, ne dojim već je na hipoalergenom AD. Dojenje bi toliko toga olakšalo, oš pehranu, oš utjehu, oš grčeve...što je najbolje, i dalje mi zna ić malo mlijeka (a bila sam na Bromergonu) da poželim nekad samo joj dat cicu. Mislim, ne dam, na lijekovima sam, al volim zamišljati kako bi to bilo.


*lavko,* nama je bila vrlo, vrlo slična situacija: nedojenje zbog lijekova, alergija na kravlje mlijeko i grčevi.

Bili smo na posebnom adaptiranom mlijeku (Pregomin) koje je propisao gastroenterolog i tako duuuugo.

Kad je jednom dobila strašne grčeve, poljubičastila, urlikala neutješno, nismo znali što da više radimo i zvala sam dr.Jovančevića.

Dao mi je savjet koji je pomogao  :Smile: 

Nakon toga smo kod njega išli na besplatnu radionicu na kojoj su se pokazivale vježbice i položaji kojima se pomaže bebicama

olakšati kolike.

----------


## vikki

Lavko, grlim  :Heart:  i dalje ti nemam šta pametno reći osim da će proći (i meni je bilo neugodno kad bi mali vrištao i kad bi se iz šetnje vraćala s njim u jednoj ruci dok drugom guram kolica koja idu cik-cak, činilo mi se da sam jedina na svijetu kojoj beba plače i ne zna što će s njom).

----------


## S2000

Lavko, izgurat cete...malo po malo. Neka djeca stvarno jesu zahtjevnija od drugih. U to sam se uvjerila s drugim djetetom. S prvim sam se stalno pitala (u stvari jos uvijek se pitam) je li samo meni tako tesko. Jer mi se uvijek cinilo da je drugima lakse  ...

----------


## Apsu

> Ajme koliko mi je lakše sad kad vidim da nije samo meni tako.  imamo tek 17 dana a ja se osjecam ko najgora mama na svijetu, toliko sam cekala i zeljela ovo dijete i sad kad je doslo kao da nisam ipak spremna.. A dobro je dijete , spava lijepo po noci za sad, imam pomoc u kuci, sve je super a meni je tako tesko i nadam se da ce biti lakse nakon babinja i vracanja hormona u ravnotezu.. Imam baby blues po svim tockama, zivcira me sto mi mlijeko curi kad ga nosim pa mi ga se ni ne da nosit, ubija me to sto ne zeli podrignut pa onda bljucka a ja ne znam jel nakon toga opet gladan, ne prepoznajem zbog cega place, zatvorila sam se u sobu s njim od prvog dana i dane provodim u krevetu jer vise ne znam sto mogu radit uz malo dijete , totalno sam izgubila identitet, volju i elan, nek mi netko kaze da ovaj osjecaj kratko traje i da ce biti bolje



Morala sam pronaći svoj post :D
Sjećam se da sam bila digla ovu temu  :Laughing: 
Nije mi se dalo tražiti dalje gdje sam se umjesto jadanja, pohvalila kako je napokon sve sjelo na mjesto i sad sam sretna, skupa s bebom. 

Znam da su mi pisali da će biti lakše nakon 3 mjeseca a ja okretala očima, kao možeš si mislit. Ali stvarno, nakon 3,4 mjeseca, koji ti se sada čine jako daleko, postaje predivno. Nestaju grčevi, dijete počne komunicirati s tobom, napokon se upoznate i sve nekako sjedne na svoje mjesto. 
Kad se samo sjetim odnosa sa mm  :Rolling Eyes:  
To je jednostavno tako. Ništa te ne može pripremiti na dijete. U trenu kada se rodilo tvoje dijete, rodila se i tvoja nova uloga, uloga majke. Tolika odgovornost, tolika žrtva i tolika ljubav sve u jednom, potpuni preokret života. U isto vrijeme stravično, i u isto vrijeme predivno. Da ne pričam o hormonima nakon poroda, i vremenu koje je potrebno da se tjelo vrati u normalu. Kakvih 6 tjedana babinja.. Pa tek nakon 3 mjeseca i više možda sam se osjećala da se vračam sama sebi. Tek kad je moje tijelo malo vratilo snagu, vratila se i volja i elan i dan po dan je bilo sve lakše.

Sada moj miš ima 10 mjeseci. Smijem se onim prvim mjesecima i sebi i bebi i odnosu sa mm.. Presretna sam. Svaki dan blistam, mali se budi 10 puta noću a ja sva sretna dižem se i nunam ga sa mislima u glavi "ljubav moja, opet te zubići muče ili me samo trebaš blizu? Pa hvala što me toliko trebaš, obožavam te." I cijelog si ga stišćem blizu i tužna sam što mi tako brzo raste.. Znaš kako brzo? Vidjeti ćeš, proletjet će.. Proletjet će i sva tuga, i bol i zabrinutost i ostat će ti samo prekrasna uspomena..
Još malo!  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Divno si to napisala Apsu  :Smile:

----------


## Agrum

> Upravo čekam da mi dođe marama/sling, naručila sam. A u vožnju smo znale sto puta krenuti pa ona plače pa meni bude neugodno i vratim se. E sad se više ne vraćam, nego vozim, suha je, sita je, i s vremenom zaspe.
> Ona u načelu dobro napreduje, samo ima alergiju na kravlje mlijeko a od nje su grčevi još gori. Na moju veliku, veliku žalost, ne dojim već je na hipoalergenom AD. Dojenje bi toliko toga olakšalo, oš pehranu, oš utjehu, oš grčeve...što je najbolje, i dalje mi zna ić malo mlijeka (a bila sam na Bromergonu) da poželim nekad samo joj dat cicu. Mislim, ne dam, na lijekovima sam, al volim zamišljati kako bi to bilo.


Moj miš ima 7 mjeseci, a grčeve je imao više od 4 mjeseca. Ne po 3 sata, 3 dana u tjednu, već svaki dan, od do. Dojim i možda te utješi činjenica da se moj bebač nije umirio na dojci, odbijao ju je. Okretao glavu i vrištao. Nosim ga puno otkad se rodio. Marama nam je bila super, a sad ga nosim u mei tai. Uglavnom, nemoj se gristi zato kaj ne dojiš, pokušaj smiriti bebu na druge načine. Pilates lopta mi je bila dosta efikasna, spavanje na meni. Znam kak je to kad ne možeš umiriti svoje dijete  :Sad:  Šetnju u kolicima probavio je tek prije mjesec dana, prvo sam ga uspavala na rukama pa šetala, a sad voli gledati okolo. Al zato su mi noći besane zbog zubića, uvijek nešto.. Nemoj ništa forsirati, slušaj bebine potrebe jer si mu ti sve na svijetu!

----------


## lavko

Yummy mummy, meni pomaze samo jedan antidepresiv i taj ne ide s dojenjem  :Sad: 
Vikki, sjetim te se svaki dan pompet puta barem. I onda muzu pricam-tako je bilo kod vikki, znaci proci ce i nama.
Teica, imat cu puno pitanja za tebe! Samo mi reci kakve radionice, jel toga jos ima?
Agrum, sad vidim post i jasnija mi je poruka! Sad saljem novu.
Apsu i s2000...hvala na utjesi


Danas smo bili na sistematskom i dobro je dobila na kilazi pa me to tjesi, nije nis ozbiljno. Aj ta alergija...a nadam se da ce proci do 1. Ili 3.rodjendana.

----------


## željkica

lavko kad budes imala vremena ako ga budeš imala pročitaj par postova prije kako je ova tema bila veeeeeoma aktivna jedno vrime,kad se sitim uf baš je bilo teško i eto prošlo je a ja nisam virovala da oće,nije ni sad melem jer je maleni hiperaktivan sa 10 mj je prohoda neumoran je al je super kako je bilo i sad uživam,doći će to sve na svoje samo treba strpljenja a toga je malo!glavno je da je zdrava i da lipo napreduje!

----------


## lavko

A nadam se da ce bit lakse. Ma vidim da sam i ja evoluirala. Prvih mjesec dana me bilo svega strah. Ako place, zasto place, idemo na hitnu, ako ima par crvenih tockica, pa sto je sad, jel zarazna bolest, idemo doktorici, ako ne jede, eto ga vraze opet je nesto, sigurno ozbiljno...i tako. Nisam se usudila disat. Sad vidim da nisam toliko vise u strahu, al nisam ni sigurna. Kaze moja mama da sam jos super kako se ona bojala. Eto, barem se neko razveselio  :Smile:  

A voljela bih svakako da ova tema ide dalje, jer mi bas treba podrska, sigurno ima jos mama u ovoj fazi. Ja si uvijek kazem, ako niko ne zna, znaju Rode.

----------


## željkica

Sami ti piši tu smo mi,evo noćas je moj maleni bio budan od 2-4:30 nikako zaspat došlo mi je da vičem usred noći uf,valjda će ova noć bit bolja!
jesi probala koristit neki bijeli šum kad puno plače?

----------


## Vrci

Joj mene prvih mj dana bilo strah crvenila u pelenskom podrucju, zasto,kako mu to pomoci,panika...

Danas vidim crvenilo na guzi, uzdahnem, i razmisljam jel cu uzet bepanthen ili sudocrem :D

Al i meni je najgore kad se dogode duga razdoblja budnosti po noci,bas radi toga jer onda place. Dode mi da krenem plakati jace od njega..  jednom i jesam, on umire od smijeha kad ja krenem plakati  :Grin:

----------


## nanimira

Ma nama bi bilo 100000000 puta lakše da normalno spavamo.. ovako se svašta događa u našem neurološkom sustavu...

----------


## tanja37

> Ma nama bi bilo 100000000 puta lakše da normalno spavamo.. ovako se svašta događa u našem neurološkom sustavu...


To i mm stalno govori...:- :Razz:

----------


## lavko

Meni je najgori taj multitasking. Ono sto stvari i sve hitno. Pozivcanim. Onda nahranim dijete i presvucem je, sjednem i opet dodje vrijeme za hranjenje i presvlacenje. A ves se gomila, prasina vristi s namjestaja, skuham pa upola jela ona place pa sve ostane tako...mislila sam cak platit neki servis da mi naprave generalku doma, al muz nesto njurga da sam ja doma pa mogu to napravit. Ma nek si sam napravi, pojma nema.

----------


## tanja37

> Meni je najgori taj multitasking. Ono sto stvari i sve hitno. Pozivcanim. Onda nahranim dijete i presvucem je, sjednem i opet dodje vrijeme za hranjenje i presvlacenje. A ves se gomila, prasina vristi s namjestaja, skuham pa upola jela ona place pa sve ostane tako...mislila sam cak platit neki servis da mi naprave generalku doma, al muz nesto njurga da sam ja doma pa mogu to napravit. Ma nek si sam napravi, pojma nema.


Totalno te razumijem! Taj me osjećaj dosta dugo "prao", a trece mi je dijete! Tek nedavno sam si to u glavi malo poslozila, koji su mi prioriteti i sta mi je najhitnije za napraviti! Nisi sama, ima nas....

----------


## tanja37

Kad se malo uhodate i upoznate postane i lakse planirati obveze..

----------


## Teica

> Meni je najgori taj multitasking. Ono sto stvari i sve hitno. Pozivcanim. Onda nahranim dijete i presvucem je, sjednem i opet dodje vrijeme za hranjenje i presvlacenje. A ves se gomila, prasina vristi s namjestaja, skuham pa upola jela ona place pa sve ostane tako...mislila sam cak platit neki servis da mi naprave generalku doma, al muz nesto njurga da sam ja doma pa mogu to napravit. Ma nek si sam napravi, pojma nema.


*lavko,* totalnoooo je tako kako si napisala!!!

A kaj se muža tiče, da je 3 dana doma s bebom i da radi to sve što ti radiš, ne da bi zvao servis za čišćenje nego bi se pogubio toliko

da ne bi znao ni koga da zove: bio bi izvan sebe!

----------


## Teica

Ispravljam samu sebe  :Smile: !

Znam koga bi zvao u pomoć:TEBE  :Yes:  !

----------


## vikki

Ja generalku nisam napravila otkad sam rodila. Napravi mi mama kad dođe svaka 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## nanimira

Čišćenje? Generalke? :Laughing:

----------


## gita75

Generalka-šta je to? Jel se to maže na kruh?
Dosta zafrkancije. Slijedeći put će ti kuća izgledati kao prije djece kad djeca odsele. Što prije to shvatiš to bolje.
I nema ništa loše u tome. Ja održavam higijengski minimum i to mi je dovoljno. Da se razumijemo, volim ja čisti stan, ali kad ne može-ne može.

----------


## piki

Ajme tek sam sad nasla ovu temu! Mislim da budem cesti gost, u skoro svemu o cem pisete sam se nasla. Malecki ce sad 8. tj i sad me malo manje strah da bude zbog mene zsvrsio na hitnoj! A o kucanskim poslovima i kuhanju da ne pricam. Nikud nikam  :Sad:  A moj dragi neki dan zove nakon posla i pita: jel gotov rucak ili idem na pivo?!?

----------


## Teica

Joj, *piki*, vjerujem da si ga nakon takvog pitanja poželjela lansirati na Mjesec!

Vjerujem da sve mi koje smo bile u toj koži - same doma s malim bebama - popi***mo na takve stvari!

----------


## piki

Naravno, valjda mi je po boji glasa shvatio da ako hoce i dalje jesti moju hranu ima da dodje i pricuva maloga :-! Kuhati nekaj s malim djetetom je jos uvijek katastrofa, nema uhodani ritam spavanja a kad cica to traje po sat vremena. Pa onda ti skuhaj na vrijeme.

----------


## nanimira

Meni je mama doma koja kuha i sestra se nekad poigra s malenom pa sam svejedno umorna  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Happy

Jedan komentar iz perspektive sjecanja. Dani kad je bio beba i kad ni u WC nisam mogla bez njega i kad bi najprije jeo moj muz a onda ja mi se cine jako jako davno i zapravo su brzo prosli. Ali se i dalje jasno sjecam umora svakog atoma mog tijela. Da vas utjesim, to ce brzo proci.  Ja periodicno s mamom (koja ne zivi s nama) i muzem komentiram tipa, jel se sjecas kad smo morali nositi kolica svuda, i po onim stepenicama i po onim uzbrdicama i torbu sa pelenama i flasica ... Ili jel se sjecas kad smo se ujutro spremani za vrtic u onda bi petsto puta po kuci gore dolje trcala u zadnji cas po sve sto mi treba i na kraju u autu skuzila da sam u papucama...Pa sva on a silna nakuhavanja posebno za njega a posebno za nas... Vec nakon drugog rođendana je nama (meni) sve postalo puuuuuno lakse jer sam ga mogla razumjeti i mogao je hodati i jeo je ko i mi. A nakon toga svakim danom tjednom i mjesecom, kako bi znao i mogao sve vise tako je sve lakse diskutirati s njom, dogovarati, planirati, u jutro se sam obuce, umije, poceslja, sam jede...  Sinoc se prvi puta sam istusirao (ja sam bila u kupaonici, ali sam radila nesto svoje), nakon vecere sam mu dodala jedno po jedno sve sa stola da odnese u sudoper.... Kad je bio beba bilo mi je gotovo nemoguce zamisliti da cu za svega par godina odmarati i gledati kako to sve radi.  (Sad ima 5,5 god)

----------


## nanimira

Juhuhu, do onda ćemo se mi još nažalit ovdje hehe. Ali, volim što si to opisala jer zvuči predivno.

----------


## tanja37

I onda ponovno ostaneš trudna....hihihihi :Smile: 
Pa sve ispočetka......:-!

----------


## željkica

> I onda ponovno ostaneš trudna....hihihihi
> Pa sve ispočetka......:-!


he he tako nekako!!!!!!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> I onda ponovno ostaneš trudna....hihihihi
> Pa sve ispočetka......:-!


Jel vi to o meni pricate?  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Evo za sve nas "čistilice"

Dust if you must, but wouldn't it be better
To paint a picture, or write a letter,
Bake a cake, or plant a seed;
Ponder the difference between want and need?

Dust if you must, but there's not much time,
With rivers to swim, and mountains to climb;
Music to hear, and books to read;
Friends to cherish, and life to lead.

Dust if you must, but the world's out there
With the sun in your eyes, and the wind in your hair;
A flutter of snow, a shower of rain,
This day will not come around again.

Dust if you must, but bear in mind,
Old age will come and it's not kind.
And when you go (and go you must)
You, yourself, will make more dust.

R. Milligan

----------


## Lola13

> Evo za sve nas "čistilice"
> 
> Dust if you must, but wouldn't it be better
> To paint a picture, or write a letter,
> Bake a cake, or plant a seed;
> Ponder the difference between want and need?
> 
> Dust if you must, but there's not much time,
> With rivers to swim, and mountains to climb;
> ...



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam se pomirila s tim da mi stan vise nece izgledati kao prije
I znate kaj? Bas me briga! Sad mi je jos i ljepse 
Jer znam zasto je takav  :Zaljubljen: 


I samo da znate, bila sam cistunka nad cistunkama

----------


## Lola13

> Ja sam se pomirila s tim da mi stan vise nece izgledati kao prije
> I znate kaj? Bas me briga! Sad mi je jos i ljepse 
> Jer znam zasto je takav 
> 
> 
> I samo da znate, bila sam cistunka nad cistunkama


ahhhaahahhaah, potpisujem, ali mislim da se moja mama nikada neće pomiriti s istim  :Grin:  :Trep trep:

----------


## nanimira

Ni moja svekrva  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja imam ženu 1 tjedno koja čisti. Jedva dočekamo dan kad ona dolazi, ali ne zamjeram se time da ja čistim. Nekad posaugam, i to je max. Uz malu bebu, posao, psa, muža i naš obiteljski život nemamo vremena zamarati se prašinom. Baš kao u pjesmi nanimire!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Ma imam i ja
Al svejedno svaki dan, kad djeca zaspu, brisem ili metem pod i perem wc
Jer nas ima puno i fakat treba
Al igracki i stvari ima posvuda
I da, zna me zasmetati, al ne mogu se rascetvoriti...

----------


## piki

Mrs Happy bas je happy kod vas! Nanimira pjesma bi mogla biti moj zivotni moto  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Evo ja sam sad nahranila malu i ne mogu zaspat. Ja bih isto zenu za ciscenje, mislila sam platit nekoga da mi bar jednom mjesecno napravi generalku ili malo detaljnije ciscenje jer ja to jednostavno ne stignem u komadu. 

Inace kako ste vi s kilama nakon poroda? Ja sam jos dobila! Ocaj zivi, rastocila se.

----------


## maca papucarica

Lavko, mislim da to ovisi o tome muce li te kvadrati ili detalji. 
Mene muce kvadrati. Puno vremena mi ode dok sve usisem, operem, rijesim kupaonicu i wc, pa sam u procesu trazenja tete cistilice ali da mi ostane i za ljeto, da ne pobjegne u apartmane i brodove. 

A ovo "u komadu" neces vise stizati iducih par godina, osim ako ti netko cuva malenu bar pola dana.
Ja sam se privikla da stvari radim parcijalno, kako mi situacija dopusta.
Zato su mi problem br 1 podovi, to ipak ne mogu prati parcijalno.
A mozda i mogu  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

Kile ko kile. Ja sam u dva mjeseca nakon poroda skinula sve trudnicke i jos par.
Pa je onda pocelo nespavanje i ovisnost o slatkom i evo, u ovu T krenula sa extra 9 kilica.
Ako nesto znas da radis krivo, potrudi se promijeniti, koliko mozes, ali znaj da tijelu treba bar koliko je trajala trudnoca da se vrati na staro.
Nema preko noci.  :Cool:

----------


## nanimira

Dugo sam vukla +5kg od trudnoće, tek sam ih nedavno izgubila čestim i napornim šetanjama. Ništa nisam dobila, ali ide zima pa očekujem još bar 3+- Rekao mi enodkinolog da moram skinut još barem 5kg, na što sam mu odgovorila da ću se potruditi ali da ne garantiram  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Moj stan je čist  :Grin: 
Ne, ozbiljno. Ja ne mogu, pucam na živce ako mi je zmazano. Dopuštam da uvijek bude jedna prostorila zamazana a ostalo mora biti čisto. Onda tu jednu, npr kupaonu, očistim kad malac spava. Onda se za to vrijeme zamaže soba pa može i ona biti dok ne nađem vremena da ju počistim. Znači dnevno uzmem jednu prostoriju koju počistim i treba mi 20 minuta, malac se nekad igra, nekad ga dam na čuvanje.
Jedino što čistim konstantno je kuhinja, trpam suđe ui perilicu, perem na ruke ono što ne stane u nju dok se ručak kuha. Jer ako mi je kuhinja zamazana ne mogu kuhat u njoj, jednostavno ne mogu. 

Kad se mali tek rodio ,prva 3 mjeseca je sve bilo u rasulu osim spavaće sobe, zato i mislim da sam 3 mjeseca provela na krevetu, nisam zalazila u druge djelove stana osim kupaone. Imam vam ja onaj poremecaj sigurno  :Grin:

----------


## innu

Uh, Apsu, tu smo negdje.  :Laughing: Ali mi nije stan stalno čist  :kettlebell: 
 S time da dok je beba malena zbilja moraš posložiti prioritete. I posvetiti se bebi i sebi. Kasnije ide lakše.
 Pa me je izluđivalo skroz ako ne bih bila stigla napraviti ono šta sam za taj dan naumila i zacrtala.
 A bila sam kriva jer sam trebala malo manje zacrtavati sama sebi. Pa bih bila mirnija.
Nego, maca, čitam ja to dobro, čekaš još jednu bebicu?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ou, yes  :Smile: 
Za malo manje od 3 mjeseca, double trouble!

----------


## željkica

Nije ni moj stan čist koliko bi htjela napravim koliko stignem , umori se cili dan od kad se dignem ne stanem,sve me strah kako će bit sad kad počnem radit!

----------


## vikki

Ja sam se odmorila otkad sam počela raditi  :škartoc:  Mogu na wc kad trebam. Ako me netko treba dok ručam, lijepo objasnim da ručam i da ću to napraviti kasnije. Razgovaram s odraslima i razumiju me (uglavnom). Tek kad sam počela raditi vidjela sam koliko mi je falilo. A nije mi bajna situacija na poslu.

----------


## Mrs Happy

> Mrs Happy bas je happy kod vas! Nanimira pjesma bi mogla biti moj zivotni moto


je, super je 
pjesmica  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Haha vikki, nasmija me!  :Smile: 
Skuzila sam i ja da moram po jednu prostoriju dnevno rjesavat. Sad sam krenula u bacacke pohode, fali nam prostora i bacam sve na sto naletim. Nesto je i dobrog al nemam zivaca, plakat cu za tim kad skuzim da nisam trebala bacit.

Inace da docaram ugidjaj iz moje sobe-u jednoj ruci mi je upaljen fen u drugoj tablet...sve za malo mira.

----------


## Mojca

Lavko, ako fen zbog bijelog šuma, imaš toga na youtube-u, imam ja na cd-u, pa napisi adresu na mail. Šaljem poštom.

----------


## tangerina

da, ima na youtubeu white noise koji traje 8 sati
nama je i napa pomagala  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Nama taj fake na YouTubeu nije pomagao, samo prava stvar.
A da ironija bude potpuna, par mjeseci kasnije se istog tog fena bojao  :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

> Nama taj fake na YouTubeu nije pomagao, samo prava stvar.
> A da ironija bude potpuna, par mjeseci kasnije se istog tog fena bojao


Isto i kod nas  :Smile: 
Zalim za danima kad je bio miran dok sam mu sa usisavacem vadila smrklje iz nosa.. Sad kad cuje usisavac odletio bi da moze..

----------


## Mojca

> Nama taj fake na YouTubeu nije pomagao, samo prava stvar.


x!

Youtube nije prošao, ali cd je... valjda je od malena imala uho za dobru hi-fi opremu.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninunanu

nama je taj fen i napa znanstvena fantastika, ja bi palila ona vrištala hahah
al zato sam morala vatre ivanjske uvodnu špicu na cd snimiti, hipnoza

----------


## Mojca

Na Smjehuljicu je tako djelovala jedna stvar od Simply Red. Totalna nirvana u trenu. Slušali smo ju cijelim pute od MB do ZG jednom.  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Morala sam pronaći svoj post :D
> Sjećam se da sam bila digla ovu temu 
> Nije mi se dalo tražiti dalje gdje sam se umjesto jadanja, pohvalila kako je napokon sve sjelo na mjesto i sad sam sretna, skupa s bebom. 
> 
> Znam da su mi pisali da će biti lakše nakon 3 mjeseca a ja okretala očima, kao možeš si mislit. Ali stvarno, nakon 3,4 mjeseca, koji ti se sada čine jako daleko, postaje predivno. Nestaju grčevi, dijete počne komunicirati s tobom, napokon se upoznate i sve nekako sjedne na svoje mjesto. 
> Kad se samo sjetim odnosa sa mm  
> To je jednostavno tako. Ništa te ne može pripremiti na dijete. U trenu kada se rodilo tvoje dijete, rodila se i tvoja nova uloga, uloga majke. Tolika odgovornost, tolika žrtva i tolika ljubav sve u jednom, potpuni preokret života. U isto vrijeme stravično, i u isto vrijeme predivno. Da ne pričam o hormonima nakon poroda, i vremenu koje je potrebno da se tjelo vrati u normalu. Kakvih 6 tjedana babinja.. Pa tek nakon 3 mjeseca i više možda sam se osjećala da se vračam sama sebi. Tek kad je moje tijelo malo vratilo snagu, vratila se i volja i elan i dan po dan je bilo sve lakše.
> 
> Sada moj miš ima 10 mjeseci. Smijem se onim prvim mjesecima i sebi i bebi i odnosu sa mm.. Presretna sam. Svaki dan blistam, mali se budi 10 puta noću a ja sva sretna dižem se i nunam ga sa mislima u glavi "ljubav moja, opet te zubići muče ili me samo trebaš blizu? Pa hvala što me toliko trebaš, obožavam te." I cijelog si ga stišćem blizu i tužna sam što mi tako brzo raste.. Znaš kako brzo? Vidjeti ćeš, proletjet će.. Proletjet će i sva tuga, i bol i zabrinutost i ostat će ti samo prekrasna uspomena..
> Još malo!


Ovo je tako predivno napisano i istinito.
Brzo rastu,prebrzo.moj ima 3ipo god i veeeeelika je mamina maza.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Na Smjehuljicu je tako djelovala jedna stvar od Simply Red. Totalna nirvana u trenu. Slušali smo ju cijelim pute od MB do ZG jednom.


Moji su se smirivali na Abbu  :škartoc:

----------


## Mojca

Dobro si prošla, moji frendovi su neko vrijeme slušali neki Škorinu pjesmu... ja se konja bojim... ne bojim... tako nešto.  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Loving me, loving you -  :lool: 

Nije to ništa naspram sadašnjeg stanja, Palčić i Dobrica dođu po MM-a i mene, ja moram sjedit na tabureu pored kreveta, MM mora pjevat dok oni skaču po krevetu. A pjesmica je
" U šumici zeko sjedi, spi, sjedi spi
Ajde zeko dođi ti da papamo mrkvicu
Zeko hop, zeko hop, zeko hop" 
I tako po pol sata! U komadu. Jao si ga nama ako se mrdnemo, tu dreku nitko normalan ne može podnijeti.
Žalim za danima kad sam mogla pjevat 20 različitih pjesmica.
Sad zapnu na jednoj i ne mrdaju, nema promjene repertoara.

I kad smo na strani roditeljstva o kojoj se ne priča,
moji sinovi, moji najdraži ljubljeni sinovi se pretvaraju u neman čim dođem u vidno polje.
Palčić se želi nosat, ili želi tablet, ili želi sam samnom u sobu.
Dobrica (koji nije nikakva dobrica) počinje urlikati kao 5 sinkroniziranih podivljalih zvijeri, pa gura brata, pa plače u tako velikim suzama da je krokodil mala beba za njega, tvrdi da je on sad na redu, neće ovo ili ono.
A ja sam nekako ovako  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu: 
Ne znam kako mu objasniti da ih volim podjednako, da sam skoro pa mjerila vrijeme koje posvećujem jednom i drugom i da nitko nije zakinut, da on nije zakinut.

I čim se maknem, oboje se vraćaju u stanje divne i lijepo odgojene djece koja se međusobno vole i uvažavaju.
A ja poželim skočit kroz prozor.

----------


## Mojca

A jooj...  :Love:  

Smehuljica je srećom, još uvijek jako suradljiva i prilično razumna curica... ii sam ja prepopustljiva, vrag će ga znati... ali još uvijek se uspijemo dogovoriti. A kad ja stavim veto na nešto, prihvaća. 
Hug veliki.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moj je problem što znam da su oni pametni i da sve razumiju, ali mi je teško gledati ih kako su izbezumljeni u tantrumu i kako divljaju bez veze.
Pogotovo Dobrica.
Ma sve on kuži, da je Palčić dragi braco i da mama voli obojicu.
Al kad poludi to nije za ljude.

Idem otvorit topic kako se kulirate

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:  
Mislim da već postoji takav topic.

----------


## lavko

E nece ni moja snimku fena popusit, samo pravi fen i to ne svaki put, ponekad! A uvijek pali hodanje s njom unnarucju i carobnih cetiri: Zeko i potocic, Kad se male ruke sloze, Tata kupi mi auto, Bubamarac. I to do unedogled, ma nema ona pojma sto je sto, al pjevanje i hodanje does the trick.

A propos kuliranja, danas cu dobit pet malih zivcanih slomova jer nece jest. Jede onu fuj hipoalergenu hranu i do sad je bilo ok. Danas boze sacuvaj, pojede ko pticica. Ja pisem te mililitre u tekicu, zbrajam, samo sto joj ne cijedim u usta.

Teica, kak je tvoja jela Pregomin?

----------


## Teica

*lavko,* kaj misliš pod tim kak je jela?

Ako pitaš je l' ga voljela, voljela ga je (na našu sablazan jer je to takoooo smrdljivooo)!

----------


## lavko

E na to mislim. Blago vama. Nasa hrana isto smrdi i odvratna je okusa, a N je ne voli. Pocela je s Bebi ilom koji je fin, probala ja, a ova Althera je uzas. Dodje mi da je psecerim. Necu, bez brige.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je svaki ad užasno smrdljiv i meni fuj. Taj koji je lavko tvoja pila je i meni bio jako bljak, više mi smrdio od onog na što smo se prebacili

----------


## S2000

Lavko, koliko ml u danu popije?

----------


## Teica

> E na to mislim. Blago vama. Nasa hrana isto smrdi i odvratna je okusa, a N je ne voli. Pocela je s Bebi ilom koji je fin, probala ja, a ova Althera je uzas. Dodje mi da je psecerim. Necu, bez brige.


Odbija li tu hranu otpočetka ili je to sad krenula neka promjena?

Ako potraje, na vašem mjestu, išla bih gastroenterologu i neka da nešto drugo.

Mi smo par tih hrana isprobali dok nismo došli do Pregomina.

----------


## lavko

> Lavko, koliko ml u danu popije?


Pa ovako, pojede oko 700-800 ml, ali vise blizu 700. Do sada je to bilo dovoljno, ali sad bi trebali povecat dozu, a ona i dalje najvise pojede 100 ml po obroku, a nekad bas malo tipa 75 ml. Doktor nam je rekao da se racuna kilaza x 150 i dobijes koliko bebi treba ml po danu. Mi sada vise to ne mozemo zadovoljiti, a ona kod hranjenja samo ispljune dudu i zatvori usta i nema sanse da vise zine. Inace je dobila po kilu svaki mjesec ali sad ne znam kako ce. Znaci, nece jesti vise nego sto je jela.






> Odbija li tu hranu otpočetka ili je to sad krenula neka promjena?
> 
> Ako potraje, na vašem mjestu, išla bih gastroenterologu i neka da nešto drugo.
> 
> Mi smo par tih hrana isprobali dok nismo došli do Pregomina.



koliko je trajalo to isprobavanje? Znaci ni tvoja nije prihvatila odmah prvu hranu?

Ne znam ni sama sto sad.

----------


## Vrci

Lavko, moj i dan danas jede maksimalno 170ml po obroku. Kad je imao 7 obroka pio je i po 100ml. Od valjda 5.mj zivota nije povecavao kolicinu

Puno sam zivaca radi toga potrosila. Mrsaviji je, ali nista mu ne fali. Ne jedu svi po formuli. Uglavnom je dobivao oko 400-500g mjesecno sad i po 200g.

Ne mozes ju sopati,jede koliko moze

Samo dizu zivce tim uputama kako bi trebalo

----------


## Vrci

Ako ti ok dobiva na kilazi, ja ne bih dizala paniku

----------


## S2000

Meni se cini da je kolicina dobra, cudno mi da je moras povecavati.

----------


## sirius

> Pa ovako, pojede oko 700-800 ml, ali vise blizu 700. Do sada je to bilo dovoljno, ali sad bi trebali povecat dozu, a ona i dalje najvise pojede 100 ml po obroku, a nekad bas malo tipa 75 ml. Doktor nam je rekao da se racuna kilaza x 150 i dobijes koliko bebi treba ml po danu. Mi sada vise to ne mozemo zadovoljiti, a ona kod hranjenja samo ispljune dudu i zatvori usta i nema sanse da vise zine. Inace je dobila po kilu svaki mjesec ali sad ne znam kako ce. Znaci, nece jesti vise nego sto je jela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koliko je trajalo to isprobavanje? Znaci ni tvoja nije prihvatila odmah prvu hranu?
> 
> Ne znam ni sama sto sad.


Super dobiva na kilazi , i dobro jede.
zaista brines nepotrebno. Nisu djeca matematicka formula da jedu za svaki obrok jednako , niti u jednakim razmacima, niti svaki dan isto. 
Moja kcer je sa dva mjeseca tek dosla kuci nakon operacije srca, bila je na porodajnij tezini. Jela je solidno, neki obrok vise neki manje. Pazila sam da ima nocne obroke, tj. svaki put kad se budila nocu dobivala je formulu ( a ne vodu ili caj).
Fino je napredovala, a ja sam samo okvirno pratila unesene kolicine , da ne bi slucajno najednom pale ( iz zdravstvenih razloga).

----------


## nanimira

Mi smo isto prvih mjesec i pol mjeseca papali i AD i nikad nije pojela koliko je pisalo na uputama,ali nikad..i dobivala je ok na težini...kad smo počele isključivo dojiti dobivala je isto kao i na kombinaciji, znači, ništa više ni manje... al kažem, ni sad ne jede puno, male i česte obroke ima+doji još i svejedno ima već 12,5kg (sad će godinu dana). Tako da-ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Nasa je gastroenterologica bila sretna kad je malena s pet mjeseci pocela bolje jesti, a to bolje je bilo nategnutih 600ml u 24h. 

Stvarno mislim da je 700-800ml taman  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

E sad mi je lakse. Znate mene, brinem. Ja se nekako drzim tih uputa ko pijan plota. Sinoc smo je vagali i lijepo je dobila od zadnjeg vaganja. Necu onda paranoisat.

----------


## nanimira

Normalno da brineš, aposlutno normalno  :Smile:  Jel plače još puno?

----------


## željkica

Ja vječno brinem to je normalno!valjda ha ha

----------


## lavko

Ne bi vjerovali, place manje. Zapravo, place nekako drukcije, prije je bilo vristanje, sad tuli, onako ko kokica. I mirnija je, vidim da se ne grci cijeli dan i ima miran san, prije se grcila i u snu.

----------


## lavko

Aj da vas jos pitam-jel vam se desi da dodje vrijeme jela i pojede jako malo, ono 30 ml a proslo tri sata od zadnjeg jela?

----------


## sirius

Da. I onda sa dala ranije drugi obrok.
zapravo sam ju vise hranila na zahtjev, a sat mi je bio samo okvirno.
gledas dnevnu kolicinu unesene hrane, a ne svaki obrok pojedinacno.

----------


## lavko

E ok, jer to me nekad zbuni, znaci desava se.

----------


## lavko

> Nasa je gastroenterologica bila sretna kad je malena s pet mjeseci pocela bolje jesti, a to bolje je bilo nategnutih 600ml u 24h. 
> 
> Stvarno mislim da je 700-800ml taman


A kaj joj je bilo ako smijem pitati? Alergija?

----------


## Vrci

Da, tako i moj nekad.
Oduvijek ga hranim na zahtjev, jer on prvih mjesec-dva nikako nije mogao dulje od 2, 2 i pol sata bez hrane. Jer je jeo i manje od preporučenih količina po obroku, pa je ok pojeo kad se gleda ukupna dnevna količina (znači nije se prejeo)

----------


## lavko

Nesto se definitivno zbiva kod nas jer danas mi N gura bocicu iz usta nakon par gutljaja i prakticki je na silu hranim. Jede tu hranu mjesec i pol, jel moguce da joj se sad zgadila?

----------


## S2000

> A kaj joj je bilo ako smijem pitati? Alergija?


Nije htjela jesti. Nije imala apetita. Prejela bi se od 40ml. Nije htjela cicu, nije htjela bocu, ni casu ni spricu ni SNS... nije ni napredovala.

Uglavnom dobro me namucila, al glavno da joj nije nista  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Saljem ti pp.

----------


## S2000

Ma mi smo ti malo ekstremna familija po pitanju hrane, apetita...  nemoj se ugledavat na nas. 

Ja samo znam da necu ni pomosliti na trece dijete jer me strah tih zlohranih malih stvorenja  :Smile: 
I moje nemoci da ih nahranim.

----------


## lavko

Poslala sam ti pp svejedno, pa kad ces imat vremena...

----------


## Vrci

Lavko, mozda faza. I moj je imao takve dane. Tipa ne jede cijelu noc,pa ujutro nije gladan nego nesto sitno.
A onda dodu dani kad je bocica zakon

----------


## lavko

Ajde treba mi pametan savjet. Ja se kao i svaka mama brinem za dijete, no nekad je moja briga pretjerana, sjecate se svi kakva sam bila u trudnoci. Tako sad kada N nece jesti ja pomislim sto ako je alergicna i na ovu hranu, sto ako je bolesna a ja ne kuzim i tako...
Kako se vi nosite s takvim situacijama? Kad reagirate? Ja krenem razmisljat o najtezim bolestima ali onda se zaustavim, kazem: ok, ne mora sve uvijek zavrsit na najgori nacin, prati dijete i reagiraj kad vidis nesto cudno. Uvijek moze biti katastrofa ali ja to ne mogu u aprined sprijeciti.

Kako vi reagirate kad vidite tako nesto, npr.nece jesti? Jel imate tripove da je neka bolestina ili mi i izirate strahove i tjesite se da vjerojatno niej nista ozbiljno?

----------


## lavko

> Lavko, mozda faza. I moj je imao takve dane. Tipa ne jede cijelu noc,pa ujutro nije gladan nego nesto sitno.
> A onda dodu dani kad je bocica zakon


Ma mozda je. Pratit cu. Mislim, vesela je, smjeska nam se, da je gladna, valjda bi tulila.

----------


## maca papucarica

A kad si joj ponudila tu bočicu koju je odbila nakon par gutljaja?
Kad je počela pokazivati znakove gladi ili kad je bilo vrijeme za jelo?

Nemam iskustva sa hranjenjem na bočicu, ali kako si napisala da i inače ne jede po tablici, a da je dobro dobila na kilaži i da je uglavnom zadovoljna, ja bih se usudila reći: gledaj ju. Ponudi joj hranu kad ti se učini da je gladna. Mililitre gledaj samo okvirno ali uzmi u obzir da možda jednostavno ima slabiji apetiit ovih dana (prehladica?, takav dan?- tko će ga znati). Razmisli kad i kako ju hraniš, možda joj treba mirnija i intimnija atmosfera. (Klempoj je od nekog trena htio cicati samo ležeći na krevetu u mirnoj atmosferi i prigušenom svjetlu.)
Mislim da je kontraproduktivno hraniti na silu, osim ako stvarno postoji medicinski problem i nahraniti bilo kako je jedino rješenje.

Ako vidiš da se količina popijenog mlijeka nastavlja smanjivati kroz još par dana, a nema znakova prehlade, onda se obrati pedijatru.

----------


## lavko

E ovako, danas je cijeli dan takva, potegne malo ml i onda jezikom gura van. Inace par dana jede manje ali jos uvijek prihvatljivo . Danas nikako. Inace ona voli jesti, iako je hrana bljutava, znala je zgrabit dudu ko medo. 

Temperaturu nema. Kaka normalno. 

Sad joj necu dati jesti dok ne trazi, a sutra je dobro pratim i zovem pedijatricu popodne.

Ne znam, stvarno ne znam...

----------


## Vrci

Lavko, ima svakakvih dana. Moj vec neko vrijeme ne zeli jesti da ga netko drzi, nego iskljucivo da on lezi na krevetu/kaucu. 

I ne gledaj po sebi da je hrana bljutava,ona ne zna jel to fino ili ne. Vidjet ces i kad krene dohrana, meni neke kasice koje radim budu malo fuj bez soli i zacina,on jede kao da je to najbolje na svijetu  :Smile: 

I ja sam bila kod pedice kad nije dobro jeo. Vagnula ga je,to je bilo ok. I rekla da ako je sve drugo dobro,za sad nema sto ona napraviti. I stvarno,malac je opet poceo jesti bolje

Jesi joj probala dati mozda vode? Mozda je zedna? (Kazu da ni bebi na ad ne treba voda,ali moj je znao popiti nesto sitno,ja sam mu svaki dan nudila)

----------


## lavko

Dopustam da joj je mozda takav dan, evo sad cekam iduce hranjenje da vidim. 
U petak smo vadili krv pa cu sutra imati nalaz pa ce mi i to nesto reci.
Vidis, nisam joj davala vode, inace joj dajem caj od komoraca zbog grceva al danas nisam.

----------


## Teica

*lavko,* ​oprosti ako mi je promaklo: kako je sad s grčevima?

----------


## mare41

Moja mrsavica je imala faza kad je jela bocicu samo dok spava, a otkad je pocela dohrana jede sve, al mlijeko i dalje malo
dobro napreduje pa je mozda samo faza

----------


## ina33

> Kako vi reagirate kad vidite tako nesto, npr.nece jesti? Jel imate tripove da je neka bolestina ili mi i izirate strahove i tjesite se da vjerojatno niej nista ozbiljno?


Lavko, ti si ono IVF duga neplodnost mama? 
Ako da, onda bi pitanje trebala zapravo usmjeriti prema baš toj niši, i iz te niše ćeš vjerojatno dobit odgovor je, to je i nas mučilo, prestalo je vremenom. Iz mojih cipela ti mogu reći da je i meni tako bilo. I da većina te niše ima te tripove. A, sad... kako sebe reprogramirat... to znaš samo ti. U svakom slučaju - prođe to, ili se barem smanji. Ma, ono...to ti je relativno normalno.

----------


## ina33

I još jedan tip&trick koji sam pročitala od neke prijašnje IVF maratonke i koji je meni puno pomogao - navodno je negdje netko napisao da, da bi se unormalila, trebaš steći onoliki staž u roditeljstvu koliki si imala u neplodnosti. Meni je to neki aršin kojim sebe mjerim, naravno da uvijek može bolje, i brže. Sretno  :Smile: .

----------


## lavko

Je, ina, ja sam duga neplodnost i spontana trudnoca. Plus anksiozni poremecaj i antidepresivi. Pa to zamuti sve i dobijes lijepu kasu brige, paranoje, hipohondrije, itd. Uh, ja bih voljela da prodje malo prije od godina lijecenja neplodnosti, obitelj ce me izolirat ako nastavim ovako. 

Tesko je tu neplodnost iz sebe istjerat, naviknes na neuspjehe pa ti bude predobro da bi bilo istinito kad uspijes i stalno ocekujes neku katastrofu. Zapravo te traume tesko prolaze u vuces ih jos godinama za sobom.

----------


## ina33

> Je, ina, ja sam duga neplodnost i spontana trudnoca. Plus anksiozni poremecaj i antidepresivi. Pa to zamuti sve i dobijes lijepu kasu brige, paranoje, hipohondrije, itd. Uh, ja bih voljela da prodje malo prije od godina lijecenja neplodnosti, obitelj ce me izolirat ako nastavim ovako. 
> 
> Tesko je tu neplodnost iz sebe istjerat, naviknes na neuspjehe pa ti bude predobro da bi bilo istinito kad uspijes i stalno ocekujes neku katastrofu. Zapravo te traume tesko prolaze u vuces ih jos godinama za sobom.


Šaljem ti zagrljaj. Nemam iskustva s anksioznim poremećajima i antidepresivima, tako da vjerojatno ćeš pomoć dobiti više kod stručnjaka, nego na forumu... ovim generalnim iskustvima žena koje jesu i koje nisu u niši neplodnosti, plus još anksioznost itd.. Hoću ti reći, teško ćeš ovdje dobiti "how to" alat.... ali postaje lakše kako dijete raste... (i preživljava  :Smile: ) iz dana u dan.

----------


## lavko

Hvala ina  :Smile:  ma imam ja svog shrinka, al i ovaj forum mi je cesto pomogao u nekim dilemama, pogotovo pred kraj trudnoce, nijedan psihic me nije toliko razumio..

----------


## lavko

Inace, htjela sam samo podijeliti epilog naseg loseg apetia. N je vise dana odbijala jesti tj.pljuvala je bocicu iz usta na pola. I na kraju se desilo to da smo zavrsili u Klaicevoj s urinoinfektom. Dijete je bilo bolesno. Nakon bolnice i infuzija, ponovo jede normalno (kuc kuc o drvo). Tako da kad nece jesti, treba pratiti pomno zasto nece.

----------


## bugaboo

I moja malena je s negdje 2,5 mjeseca krenula odbjati hranu, po cijele dane smo se patili samo da sto vise mlijeka popije. Na kraju je bila neka viroza, ali bome smo se napatili mjesec dana dok to mucno razdoblje nije proslo.

----------


## lavko

Cure, trebam pomoc. Ne znam vise sto da radim. Znaci prije tri dana N je opet pocela odbijati bocicu. Pojede do pola i pljune van. Jucer smo je nekako nasilu hranili a jutros je u potpunosti odbila bocicu da bi za dva sata pijela jedva pola bocice. 

Ja sam luda, jucer sam se cula s pedijatricom koja je rekla pratiti dijete. Pratim je i nije mi normalno da odbija hranu i bojim se da nije opet urinoinfekcija. 

Pedica nam radi popodne i opet ci je zvat da pitam sto dalje.

Ne mogu ne biti nervozna i jadna. Sto da ja sad radim? Eto, recite mi jer ja vise ne znam.

----------


## Apsu

Jesi ju probala hraniti na žličicu? ili špricu?

----------


## lavko

Nisam. Znaci kako, uzmem spricu i uspricam?

----------


## Apsu

Pa da, malo po malo, kolko misliš da može progutati..

----------


## Deaedi

Moja cura je sa nekih 2 i pol mjeseca počela odbijati bočicu. Promjena vrste adaptiranog mijeka bi kratko riješila problem, na par dana, onda opet ispočetka. Uglavnom, radi toga smo rano uveli dohranu, veća sa 4 mjeseca i od tada se preporodili. Inače, njoj ni danas (9.5g) ne pašu mliječni proizvodi, ne pije mlijeko, jogurte, ne jede ništa od namaza, ne voli baš ni sir, diže joj se želudac na mlijeko...ja sam sretna kad popije čašu čokoldanog mlijeka.

U dobi od 3mj kada bi joj se samo približila sa flašicom, počela je urlati, bacati se, nije htjela otvoriti usta. Onda sam omotala flašicu sa alu folijom da nije bijela, i odmah bi počela vući, no nakon što bi skužila da je mlijeko, opet urlanje. Ali kako bi sa 4mj smazala cijeli sokić, u 2 sec. 

*Ovo nije tebi savjet da tako postupiš, samo moje iskustvo sa starijom.*

----------


## Mima

I moja, ali sa nekih 4-5 mjeseci, no kako je rođena ranije to je sa korekcijom bilo 2-3 mjeseca. 
Uvijek je slabo i polako jela, ali u toj dobi je imala prave pravcate štrajkove i uopće nije htjela jesti.
Čini mi se da to uopće nije rijetka pojava kod djece koja su na adaptiranom mlijeku.
Što je pomagalo - hranjenje u snu, držanje mlijeka toplim (kako je dugo jela mlijeko bi se ohladilo), a pomogle su i zalihe alkohola koje smo MM i ja imali (počeli smo piti  :Grin:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> a pomogle su i zalihe alkohola koje smo MM i ja imali (počeli smo piti  )



 :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

Mi smo nasu neko vrijeme hranili u snu, prvo odbijanje je bilo kad smo dosli iz rodilista pa jos u par navrata, otkad je pocela dohrana nije prestala jesti, a i dalje je mrsava, ni ona ne voli jogurt ni sir, takvo dijete

----------


## lavko

Pa za poludit, evo mi sad idemo izvadit krv i dat urin da nije infekcija. Ako nije, namucit cu se s hranjenjem. Ona inace voli jesti pa mi je svako odbijanje sumnjivo. Tako nam je pocela urinoinfekcija. Vidjet cemo nakon nalaza.

----------


## Lili75

*lavko*, nadam se da ćeš se osjećat bolje kad saznaš nalaze. Ipak vodi računa da i stalno vađenje krvi radi traumu bebi, ok ako je opravdano, ali ako je samo zbog tvog straha onda  :Undecided:

----------


## lavko

A sto da radim, imala je urinoinfekciju i morali smo. Sad ne jede, to je prvo sto doktor trazi da nije opet infekcij, kako da kazem necu? Ona je jos ma i sve joj moze narusiti imunitet. Ne mogu cekati da tjedan dana ne jede.

----------


## lavko

Evo nalazi su srecom uredni ali zasto strajka ne znamo tako da se pridruzujem ekipi hranilaca na milijun razni nacina. Rekla mi je dr da je pustim da izgladni pa ce jest. I vodit dnevnik hranjenja i spavanja.

----------


## S2000

Hoce biti manekenka  :Smile: 

Sto znaci pola boce? Ajd napravi ti pola boce pa ce biti da popije cijelu  :Smile: 

Moja nikad nije pila po onim tablicama s kutije, uglavnom je pila duplo manju dozu od preporucene za njenu dob.

----------


## sirius

> Pa za poludit, evo mi sad idemo izvadit krv i dat urin da nije infekcija. Ako nije, namucit cu se s hranjenjem. Ona inace voli jesti pa mi je svako odbijanje sumnjivo. Tako nam je pocela urinoinfekcija. Vidjet cemo nakon nalaza.


Lavko, kako jede kad ju netko drugi hrani?

----------


## mare41

I moja je pila uvijek manje, pedica je rekla da gledaju hb kad piju manje od 100,  a znala je tako neko vrijeme, hb bio ok, sad me vise brine seka buco koja jede par zlicica po obroku, al to je druga tema
lavko, nama je pedica savjetovala dohranu od 4. mjeseca,  al nisam je slusala niti su bile zrele

----------


## mare41

E da, moja kad je odbijala nije htjela bocu kogod je hranio

----------


## lavko

Ja je uglavnom hranim i meni najvise pojede. Stanje je ovakvo: u noci na snu pojela citavu bocicu dva puta. Cim se probudila, pocinje zezanje, okretanje glavice, i na kraju izbacivanje dude. Aj sad koji joj je

----------


## lukab

meni zvuči ko klasični štrajk dojenja samo što ne doji... to bi se valjda zvalo štrajk bočice?
uglavnom - hrani ju dok spava... očito to jedino funkcionira... to bi ja probala

----------


## lavko

Znaci taj fenomen postoji i kod dohenja? Evo sad nije htjela jest pa nekako uspjela pola bocice. Mislim da cu si poput vina sad, jer se izivciram zbog ovog strasbo.

----------


## lukab

http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/237

samo si prevedi cica=bočica

----------


## Mima

Meni se čini da se sa djecom na bočici dogodi da oni dođu do neke granice sa tom količinom mlijeka koje piju, i onda to više neće povećavati nego i smanjuju, štrajkaju i sl. To sam već puno puta čula, a i čitala po forumima - tako da roditelji često ranije kreću sa dohranom jer ne znaju kak bi ih nahranili.

----------


## željkica

možda je lijena vuč,koliko ti duda ima rupica?

----------


## lavko

Duda ima jednu rupicu, to sam joj promijenila u vecu nedavno. 
Ona bas izgura nju s jezikom i zatvori usta i nema vise. Neko mi je rekao da bebe jedu koliko im treba. Ne znam bas.

----------


## lavko

I meni se cini da cemo ranije s dohranom..

----------

